# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Colin's Dream Journal

## The Spangled Drongo

The Power of Perl

I&#39;m being shown around at a new job. I think it&#39;s at a big bank.  A young woman is telling me about what I&#39;ll be doing. She says that as long as I can program in Perl I&#39;ll be okay. She shows me some graphics programs written in Perl. I don&#39;t actually know Perl but I figure I can learn it quick enough so I don&#39;t say anything.

Now I&#39;m going up an escalator with my friend Carlo. He says that he wants me to keep it quiet that I know him. I get the impression that he thinks people will think I got the job because of his influence. I&#39;m not sure how to take that.

Now I&#39;m at home with my parents. We&#39;re in the garden at the old house in Five Dock. I tell them that I have quit my old job and taken up this new one. They are concerned that I&#39;ve done the right thing. I try to explain to them that I&#39;m bored with my old job and need something new.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Lucid Dream

I'm in the old cafeteria at work. There's been some kind of conflict and I've been conscripted along with a lot of other men. Now the conflict is over and we're being released from service. I ask someone if this means we're being demobilised. Other people are going to celebrate but I decide to leave.

I go outside and look for my car. I can't find it. Now I'm walking along Parramatta Rd past the Union Theatre. I look at some stone walls to my left and suddenly realise I'm dreaming. I'm excited by this but I manage to keep the lucidity. I walk up to a rather plain looking woman ahead of me and tell her that this is all a dream. She agrees with me. She doesn't seem surprised.

I keep walking and looking around. After a while I start to run. I go bounding along the road in complete abandon. I feel wonderful.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Illegal DVD&#39;s

I&#39;m out in the garden. I&#39;ve just got up and I go to a picnic table and sit down to have breakfast. I call out to Mum. I can&#39;t see her but I know she&#39;s nearby. I stand up and look behind me and see Gran. She&#39;s putting out some washing. I call out to Mum and ask her where Helen is and then answer my own question by saying that she hasn&#39;t got up yet. I see a pile of newspapers and pick up a catalogue of electronic goods to read and then sit down again. On the front page is a cartoon. It shows John Howard as a rather ludicrous duck-like figure. He&#39;s in an electronics showroom. He&#39;s saying to the salesman "You know those DVD&#39;s you&#39;re showing of the football match are illegal".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Soggy Bookmarks

I&#39;ve given one of my bookmarks to someone. Sherrie I think. She has done something to it and it&#39;s a soggy mess. Maybe dropped in water. It&#39;s completely ruined.

Now I&#39;m talking to someone about travel expenses. The person says that you can only claim for 140k, but I say that I wanted to take the bookmark to Tweed, which is further.

Now I&#39;m talking to Sherrie about the bookmark. She&#39;s standing at the top of a subway entrance I think. I tell her that she won&#39;t get a share of the profits from the bookmarks now. I&#39;m giving her a humorous rant but then I realise that she&#39;s looking at someone standing behind me.

Ripples in the Driveway

Sherrie tells me that she&#39;s worked out the cause of ripples in the driveway. She shows me that she&#39;s mowed the grass outside the gate and this has revealed the problem.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Denny in the Carpark

I&#39;m in the city. I drive to the entrance of a government scientific organisation. I hear a sort of commentary voice that says that organisation is full of Mensa members. I decide to see if I can park in the building&#39;s underground carpark. I&#39;m expecting it to be full of cars but it&#39;s empty. As I get out of my car I see Denny getting out of hers on the other side of the carpark. I call out to her that I&#39;m surprised the place is empty. She replies that there&#39;s a big conference happening and the bigwigs are parked in a special basement carpark.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tracey&#39;s Totem Pole

I&#39;m at work talking to Tracey and some other people. We&#39;re discussing the possibility of another reorganisation. Tracey says it doesn&#39;t matter to her because she&#39;s so low on the totem pole.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Earth Eye

I&#39;m showing someone an astronomical phenomenon. I point a telescope toward a sort of vortex in the sky and the Earth appears in the centre. I say to the person something like this shows how central the Earth is to things. It looks like a blue eye.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Visit from a Coucal

Sherrie and I are in the loungeroom. I look outside and see a beautiful feather just disappearing from sight. It&#39;s the tail of a coucal who&#39;s been hanging around the house. I slide the glass door open and it comes in. It looks like a delicately built dog. It&#39;s not shy and lies down at my feet. I&#39;m concerned that Betty the dog might chase it away but she doesn&#39;t seem interested. Sherrie comments that it has beautiful delicate eyelashes. 



The Governess I & II

Two narrative dreams in which I&#39;m a young woman. In the first dream I&#39;m an innocent girl who fears she is going to be killed by the jealous wife of her employer. In the second I&#39;m a scheming witch who is plotting to kill the wife and take over.

Dishonest Worms

I&#39;m watching a drama set in Victorian times by the look of peoples&#39; dress. An old man is talking to another younger man who is sitting at a table with a woman. I gather the younger man has said something disparaging about working people. The older man launches into scathing attack and points out all the failed business deals of the other man in which other people have lost money. He finally runs down and comes to sit at the table. It seems that despite their differences the two men have to cooperate in some venture. The woman reminds them that if they want to catch their train they have only a few minutes to finish their dinner. The younger man produces a big bottle of worming mixture. It appears both men have had worms.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Dead Dog

I&#39;m down at Wareemba. I meet someone who tells me that one of the local shopkeepers drums up business by giving away nice food. I go to the corner of Coranto St and Great North Road and join a group of people who are eating the food. I don&#39;t intend to take any food at first because I&#39;m not going to buy anything but someone comes by with a try with slices of cake on it and I take one.

Now I&#39;m driving up Coranto Street towards Rowley Rd. I see a dead dog lying in the gutter. It looks like a German Shepherd. I conclude that it&#39;s been there for a while because it&#39;s all dried out. I wonder why nobody has taken it away. I have a momentary stab of anxiety that it&#39;s Ruby and then dismiss the thought. I decide not to tell Sherrie because I know she would be upset.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Eagle in the Backyard

(Last night I woke up to meditate at around 1am - that&#39;s my usual practice - and when I went back to bed an hour later as I fell asleep I repeated to myself "A lucid dream about an eagle". This is what I dreamed.)

I&#39;m at Five Dock looking out of a window into the backyard. I hear various birds and can see some doves. Then I hear an unfamiliar cry. I see that there is a medium size bird of prey sitting on the fence. It&#39;s tan coloured and when it turns towards me I see that it has a lighter brown face. It&#39;s wings are half opened. As I watch it drops down into the yard next door. I see that there is another similar bird which is fighting with a small goanna. I gather that this is the mate of the other bird. It starts to help catch the goanna.

(The bird I saw was more like a hawk than an eagle but it&#39;s not bad for a first attempt.)  :smiley:

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Older Husband

I&#39;m in a video store. I see a rather short man. I&#39;m reminded of something I read in a magazine about a man who has a wife who is 13 years younger than him. The article said that this man always researched everything in advance. It said that his wife was very nervous and unsure of herself because of her youth and this was his way of making sure that she didn&#39;t get flustered. It occurs to me that this is the same man.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A long series of narrative dreams that seem to involve the same character. He is called Geoffrey Robinson. It starts with him being interviewed for TV.

On the Cattle Station

GR came to Australia to work on a cattle station. I see him as a  young man walking among Aboriginal people at the station. He&#39;s thin and gawky with glasses. He explains in the interview how had trouble fitting in. He talks about the size of the property. About 5 square miles.

The Catapult

Now GR is explaining some of the improvised machines he used to catch cattle. I can see him in the backyard at Five Dock. He is working on an arrangement with a long beam and a counterweight. It looks like a catapult. He&#39;s being helped by a couple of people.

Living in a Container

Now there&#39;s an episode of GR&#39;s life in which he is living in a container in the city somewhere. He&#39;s sick and seems to want to die. He won&#39;t come out of the container. The police have a warrant to get him out.

In a Displaced Person Camp

(I&#39;m GR this time) I&#39;m in a wartime camp for displaced people. I&#39;m with a group of older women. I&#39;m on good terms with them all. One of the them confides to me that something very good has happened to her. She doesn&#39;t say what. Later my group has to move to another barracks. We&#39;re packing up. I tell another of the women that I was struck by lightning and that the woman who confided in me was also struck but not as strongly. I say that although she didn&#39;t say as much I think the "very good thing" is that she has found a romantic interest. The other woman agrees.

The Sinking of a Cargo Ship

(I&#39;m still GR) I&#39;m in the story of the sinking of a cargo ship in WW2. I&#39;m at the coast and I look out to the horizon. There are dozens of warships and cargo ships moving north. I can see that one of them has overturned and I note that its bottom is flat.

Now I&#39;m walking down a flight of stone steps. An old woman is in front of me. She goes to the right and I see her go up and touch the stone wall. I think a name has been engraved on it. I think about the cargo ship. I know that it&#39;s Russian. I wonder how the captain will fare when he goes back to Russia.

Now the scene shifts. I can see a group of women. I gather they are involved in the early years of early TV. GR has just left the room. He is very distressed by the memory of the cargo ship. The women discuss how he is reluctant to talk about his wartime experiences.

The 60&#39;s Pharmacy

Now I&#39;m in the city. I&#39;m walking down a hill towards the city centre. I come to a busy street. I can tell by the size of the buildings and the cars that this is the 60&#39;s. I cross the street and go into an arcade. I&#39;m a salesman. I go into a pharmacy speak to the chief pharmacist. I give him some of my bookmarks. I notice that there is a display on the wall in a couple of places that look like my antfarm worlds. I wonder how it&#39;s done given that computers are very primitive in this time.

I gather that GR has fallen on hard times. The death of his wife and diabetes have reduced him to a shell. I talk the pharmacist into prescribing some insulin for him. I write the word "ping" in a circle on the wall in two places. I&#39;m hopeful the insulin will help GR.

Power Cable

Now I&#39;ve left the pharmacy. I have to climb up a grassy slope. I come to a bit that is too steep to climb so I step back down and move to my left. I come to the edge of the property. I climb up onto the footpath. There is a man there. I talk to him for a while. I notice that the powerline is right down near the ground. It looks dangerous to me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Political Connections

I&#39;m talking to a man and a woman about behind the scenes deals done by the Australian government. They are both spooks. As we talk I&#39;m looking at some bookshelves checking out the science fiction books. I&#39;m told that at one time the present Japanese Prime Minister worked for a mercenary organisation alongside Frank Hardy. The woman mentions Norman Lindsay and calls him a "pathetic little fantasist". 

The woman says there is an abandoned installation in the jungle. There are unopened crates of equipment lying around. There is also a big plantation as cover. She says that even though there is a caretaker there no-one ever comes out of the shed. Now I&#39;m driving down a jungle road with the spooks. I&#39;ve been partway down this road in the past. This time we go right to the end. There is an open area with a chained link fence. The jungle has been cleared and I can see the shed and various trees and shrubs. I can see that they are introduced plants. I want to get a better look. There is an air of abandoned secrecy and menace. I can see a row of tall trees with with flowers. I think they are called "Rosethorn" trees.

A Rigged Trial

I&#39;m a policeman. I&#39;ve been summoned to a hearing because I&#39;ve been accused of stealing a valuable feather. The case is a setup but because the feather was in my possession I decide that I&#39;ll plead guilty. I apologise to the court and get off lightly. After the hearing some of my friends say I should have defended myself but position is that that was what the corrupt cops who set me up wanted me to do.

Now I&#39;m with Dave Gray and another cop who I don&#39;t know well. He&#39;s a friend of Dave&#39;s. We&#39;re climbing up the stairs towards the top of a building. Dave and his friend agree that I did the right thing. If I had fought the charge it would have destroyed my career.

Now I hear that a police union official (maybe Dave&#39;s friend) has decided to protest the corruption by flying his plane into a glacier. People say he should be respected for his courage and principle.

Joy and Me

There&#39;s something going on between Joy and me. I&#39;m in a room with her and Andrew. I don&#39;t know if he knows about us. She asks Andrew about the weather forecast and he prints out some colour charts. He says he can get a closer view and produces another one.

----------


## Jess

Hey Colin, I like the style of your dreams.  Short, sharp and interesting.  You seem really able to record them as is, without subconsciously editing them in an attempt to make sense of them, something which I&#39;m sure I&#39;m guilty of sometimes.

Nicely incubated eagle/hawk dream.  ::thumbup::

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Thanks for your comments Jess. At the moment I&#39;m still working on recall, so sometimes the details are a bit vague. But I try not to interpolate anything when I write the dreams up. I actually try to get them down as soon as a wake up and transcribe them later. I only change what I&#39;ve written if I&#39;m sure I&#39;ve remembered an extra detail.

I was really pleased with the hawk / eagle dream. The idea of seeing an eagle just came to me as I was drifting off. I figure that since the image worked I&#39;ll use it a bit more so I&#39;m working on seeing an eagle again and using that as a trigger for lucidity. I actually have eagles in my part of the world so it&#39;s a natural thing to use. So far no luck. I guess the initial success is sort of beginners luck. Plus maybe the dream mind signaling that&#39;s willing to cooperate. This is a picture I took of a wedgetailed eagle that came to visit a while ago:



He was a fair way off so the picture is a bit fuzzy.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

On the Border

I&#39;m in a whodunnit dream. It&#39;s set in the area along the US / Canada border. I&#39;m a detective. I&#39;m standing at the bottom of a hill. An old 4 wheel drive comes down the hill too fast. It runs off the road, narrowly missing Sherrie and me.

Now I&#39;m talking to a young woman. She says she was the driver but I think she&#39;s protecting her husband.

Chased by Thugs

Sherrie and I are in a shopping mall in Casino. She goes into a shop and I wander into an older part of the mall while I wait. A young man approaches me. He&#39;s friendly and personable. He tries to talk me into taking a notebook (like my dream journal in fact) to an address in Nimbin. I&#39;m suspicious of the deal and refuse. I think it may have something to do with drugs. As Sherrie and I leave the young man becomes nasty.

Now we&#39;re crossing a busy city road. We get to the middle and set off to go to the other side. A motorbike roars past us barely missing Sherrie who cries out in alarm and jumps out of the way.

Now we&#39;re being chased along an alleyway. We run into the local police station for refuge. The thugs follow us. Now we&#39;re in a room with them. At first it seems as if we have the upper hand. One of them is a woman. She has sort of turned into a fox. She has a sharp little face. I cover her head and hit it repeatedly with a newspaper. I uncover her head and see that she still looks like a fox. She snarls at me so I cover her face again and hit her some more. I know this is cruel but I don&#39;t stop.

Now we realise that the police in the station are in cahoots with the thugs. We leave. (There&#39;s a passage here that&#39;s gone).

Now I&#39;m at Five Dock. I know that the thugs are outside. I close all the doors and windows. My family and I are in the lounge room when I see three faces at the window. I turn to Dad and ask where the gun is. He takes a pistol out of a display cabinet and hands it to me. I brandish the gun at the faces in the window and they disappear from sight. I&#39;m not sure that the gun will keep them away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Violence in the Local Council

A fragment in which I&#39;m talking to someone about the fights between members of the local municipal council. It&#39;s night. I&#39;m watching cars pull up for a meeting. My phone rings. It&#39;s a mobile number and I realise it&#39;s my neighbour Lisa instead of the person I&#39;m expecting.

A Rented House

Marek and I have rented a house in the city. We&#39;ve just taken possession of it. He has gone out and I&#39;m expecting people for a party. I&#39;m sitting in the loungeroom when they start arriving. I don&#39;t know anyone and I&#39;m rather taken aback by the number of people that have shown up. I go into the kitchen. There are more people there.

I decide to look around the house. I look in the downstairs bedroom. It looks quite tidy. I conclude this is Marek&#39;s room and that he&#39;s already sorted himself out. Now I go up the stairs. They are narrow and dangerous. There&#39;s no handrail and at the landing halfway up there&#39;s a door with a sign on it that says "Don&#39;t sleep in this room or the whole house will fall down".

I go into the upstairs bedroom. It&#39;s a complete mess. The floorboards are rotten and there are gaps in the floor. It&#39;s full of junk. I look out of the window onto the wall of another house. I&#39;m pretty disgusted that a house like this can be rented out.

Skyving Off at Work

I&#39;m at work in a big open plan office. I&#39;m working on an interfacing problem that I don&#39;t really understand. After a while I give up and go to find Marek. I start talking to him about how slack the IT people at MNC were to create this problem but Marek shushes me because he&#39;s writing something down. I&#39;m a bit stung by his tone but then I think I shouldn&#39;t have interrupted him.

Now we&#39;re walking around the office. Two pretty young women come up to us. The prettier of the two wants to ask us a question but I&#39;m not sure what it is. I look at her and think to myself what a pretty face she has.

Now I&#39;m getting myself a drink. I&#39;m looking in a punchbowl. It&#39;s nearly empty with pieces of fruit in the bottom. I reach in and pick out a piece of strawberry and put it in my cup. Then I think that this isn&#39;t very hygienic so I find a ladle and get some more fruit. I notice I&#39;ve picked up some peanuts as well. I plan to top this up with some of my ginger beer.

Now I&#39;m back in the IT area. I&#39;m sitting next to Greg. He says he hopes no-one noticed that he has just come back from wandering around all afternoon. I reply that I&#39;ve been wandering all day on two separate errands.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In Darwin&#39;s Library

I&#39;m in the library of the Darwin Museum. I&#39;m thinking about tapes. It turns out that slight changes in the tape will mean that it never rewinds exactly the same. This is supposed to have significance for the theory of evolution. I know that this will be greeted differently by skeptics and believers.

The Tapes Are Ready

(Probably connected to the first dream.) I&#39;ve finished a project. The results are on two tapes. They are in a sturdy envelope but I&#39;m a bit concerned that it isn&#39;t strong enough. I show the envelope to one of the project managers. He hefts it in his hand and I can see that the tapes inside have moved but he says it will be fine. It strikes me that he doesn&#39;t care and just wants to send the tapes off.

Howard in an Accident

I live on the Kyogle road, maybe near the Mebbin estate we visited yesterday. I come down the driveway towards the road and see that a small car has come off the road and gone down the steep bank. I can just see the top of the car. I go across the road to have a closer look. I open the passenger door and see that the driver is John Howard. He&#39;s unconscious and looks little and frail. I call out to him and shake him but he doesn&#39;t respond. A car pulls up and a man gets out. I tell him who&#39;s in the car. It&#39;s going to be tricky getting him out because it will have to be from the driver&#39;s side and there are quite a few cars passing by.

Now I&#39;m walking down a crowded city street. It&#39;s 9am and everyone is rushing to work. I come to a T-junction and go to the right. I don&#39;t know what the latest is about Howard&#39;s accident.

Now I&#39;m with a group of people training for touch footy. There&#39;s a movement and I get into the line but the ball gets passed across me. I&#39;m disappointed to be left out but I realise that this is because I&#39;m not keeping up with the movement. I decide I have to get to work. I change my clothes and put an empty chip packet on one of my feet as a shoe. I walk a few steps and realise that I&#39;ve only got one foot covered so I go back and put another chip packet on the other foot. (  ::content::  Makes sense in a weird kind of way.)

Now I&#39;m coming down the stairs in the uni library building. I work on the ground floor. Workmen are just putting the finishing touches to the new colour scheme of the building. All the banisters and bookshelves are made of metal pipes and these are painted a different colour on each floor. On the ground floor it&#39;s black. On the floor above it&#39;s deep green. I walk along the corridor among the bookshelves. I think how lucky I am to work in the library. I hear people talking about Howard&#39;s accident but I can&#39;t make out what the situation is.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Burning Volcano

A fragment of looking at an extinct volcano. Inside the crater there are several shelves, and I know that they are usually all fertile and green. Now they&#39;re all on fire. I look at the crater and see that it&#39;s filled with smoke.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Go Fuck Yourself  ::embarrassed:: 

I hear about a Greek Orthodox ritual in which an adept with a very big penis is able to penetrate himself. This is only done on particular days. I go to the ritual and take part. I don&#39;t see any penetrations. I decide it&#39;s not my style. I talk to someone later about this and the Ronald Steele comes up. I&#39;m not surprised.

Now I hear about a variation of the same thing. In this case the penis is kept erect using a ring behind the head. I go to this one too. I talk to someone about this later and learn that this ritual and learn that this is an "unauthorized" ritual because it has not been performed according to the rules. I also learn that strong participants can create effects around themselves and weak ones are affected by them. It sounds a bit scary to me.

Another Dead Dog

I&#39;m in an autopsy room. There is a dead dog on the table. I can see that its chest has been cut open. It looks quite peaceful lying on its back with its head to the side.

It&#39;s Friday afternoon and I realise that the dog can&#39;t be left out all weekend. I ring for some attendants to come and take it for storage. When they arrive they ring the bell and I let them in. Apparently they aren&#39;t allowed into the room without permission.

A Trip To The Islands

I&#39;m with Michael Moriarty in a train. We&#39;re traveling to Sydney&#39;s northern beaches. I look out of the window and see a group of islands off the coast. I comment to Michael about how nice it is and he replies that he&#39;s supposed to be doing research but in fact he&#39;s just enjoying himself.

Remaindered Books

A fragment of looking at a table of remaindered books. I don&#39;t find anything of interest and move on to another table.

An Open Fire Door

I&#39;m at work. I have to go downstairs to another department. I go the long way. It seems like I have to go out to Goolmangar and back to get there. I find Dave Goulding in a car. I get in and start talking to him about something. Before I can finish he says "1 o&#39;clock". I gather there is going to be a meeting. As I sit there I notice someone from another department come out of the fire door and then go back inside. It occurs to me that the fire doors may be unlocked.

I&#39;m back on my own floor. I take Anthony with me and go looking for the fire door. I ant to test to see if it can be opened from the other side. I leave Anthony on the other side in case I can&#39;t get back in and then go through the door and let it close. I can see that it is in fact unlocked.

Now I&#39;m talking to Dave again. I tell him about the fire door. He&#39;s not surprised. Paul is there as well. He points to a white spot on a urinal nearby and says that this is caused by bird shit.

Now I&#39;m walking down the corridor outside Medical Records. I pass a group of school children. They are sitting in rows on one side of the corridor as if they&#39;re in a bus. I gather they&#39;re on some kind of school excursion.

Now I&#39;m walking past the kitchens. There is a group of young trainees. They greet me as if I&#39;m an important person. I come to the back door of the computer centre and then realise that it&#39;s been converted into offices and is used by someone else now. I go back the way I came. I feel a bit foolish. I pass through the pathology lab. I see two large troughs full of water. I note to myself that these would take a lot of water to fill. This would be quite a big deal in the light of water restrictions.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Weekend Sport

I&#39;m at the hospital. It&#39;s Saturday. I&#39;ve been playing sport I think. I talk to Dave Riddle as we cross the loading dock. He tells me about a Rugby League team called the Arrows that is winning all its matches. We talk about what sport the Americans would play if they took up a new one. Dave says League. I say I can&#39;t understand why people prefer League to Union.

Now I&#39;m inside a big warehouse on the other side of then loading dock. I&#39;m waiting for Dave to lock up so I can go home. I go out onto the loading dock a couple of times to see what the hold up is. The second time I do this I realise that I&#39;m naked.

Now I&#39;m standing among some shrubs with a small group of people. I&#39;m waiting for a woman standing in front of me to finish something I think. I get the feeling she&#39;s waiting for another woman to arrive. I can&#39;t help noticing how baggy her shorts are. I gather she has been playing sport too. As I wait I take a couple of spoonfuls of a bitter liquid from a container at my feet. The spoon looks the the little round one that Sherrie uses to measure out the Sasha&#39;s Blend for the dogs.

Two Apples For Lunch

I&#39;m talking to a nurse in the hospital. We look for something in PAS and then decide it&#39;s time for lunch. I select two apples from some fruit. I see another apple that has a big bruise on it. I eat one of the apples as I follow the nurse. We are heading "south" in some sense, maybe towards Maclean. Another nurse joins us, maybe Loretta. I put my arm around her shoulder and ask how she&#39;s going. She tells me that her hospital has been closed and she&#39;s doing something else now.

Seeing Mary-Lou

I&#39;m with Sherrie. We&#39;re at a counter waiting for something. There are other people there as well. They&#39;re clustered around Mary-Lou. She&#39;s dressed in sporty clothes. I don&#39;t think she sees me. Now she leaves and the people who were talking to her resume their places in a queue to get to the counter. They claim places in front of us. I&#39;m a bit annoyed by this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Big Fish Farm

I&#39;m looking at a big fish farm in the ocean. It&#39;s circular and there is a smaller circle inside it attached to the side. I explain to someone that I&#39;m only going to take the fish in the smaller area and let the rest go.

The Escape Key

I&#39;m trying to transfer a file from Tweed Heads. I&#39;ve been told that it&#39;s in the local operator&#39;s file area. I can&#39;t get it to work and I get very angry. I bash my keyboard and push 4 or 5 keys down so that they stick. I know someone has seen this and I rather shamefacedly unstick the keys. I notice that the escape key is missing from it&#39;s place on the top right corner of the keyboard. I ring someone and ask them to to perform the escape function for me remotely.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Walk After Lunch

I&#39;m sitting on a bench in the main street of Nimbin. Next to me is an attractive woman and next to her is Neil Wornes. We generally go for a walk after lunch. I get up and go towards the park. I&#39;m carrying a duffel coat and I go to the newsagents and ask the lady behind the counter to look after it for me. She jokingly refuses and then takes it to put under the counter.

Now I&#39;m standing in the main street next to the park. Some cars have lined up to drive into the park. I wait for one to go in and then walk in front of the next one, which waits for me to pass. I notice that the cars look quite old and battered. I note that you couldn&#39;t stand in the middle of the road like this in any other place.

Now I go to the footpath next to the pub. I&#39;m hoping the others are going for a walk down the street. They join me and we walk down the street and around the corner. Another old car roars off in a shower of gravel and heads off down the road past the Bowls Club. I think about the woman with me. I find her very attractive and wonder what her name is.

Now we&#39;re at the bottom of a rocky slope. There is a path of sorts going upwards. It looks like it&#39;s been made by water running down the slope. I go up about 10 feet. I tell the others I&#39;ve seen Stephen Hawking climb up to where I am. I say that he has more mobility than people think. I come down and show Neil that the surface of the rocks is like cracked plaster. I push down on it and can see that it has sort of bubbled from the surface and has some give in it. I tell him that this is what Hawking is interested in.

He&#39;s Still the Smartest

I&#39;m talking to David Brown&#39;s mother. She&#39;s standing behind a counter in her garage. She tells me that David has beaten a champion from another country. His test scores were way ahead of anyone else. I ask her what his score was when he beat me the last time. She says she doesn&#39;t know. I wonder if she&#39;s lying.

A New Path in Wild Divine

I&#39;m looking at a Wild Divine game. I realise that there are more energy events that I haven&#39;t tried yet. I see a character who looks like a circus acrobat climb up a pole and go to the left. I see that this leads to the events. I have only gone to the right.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Special Dinner

I&#39;m in a big hall. A long trestle table has been laid out for dinner. There&#39;s seating on long benches on both sides of the table for twenty or so people. It&#39;s a special dinner where people buy a place and meet new people. I can see some of the guests arriving and finding their places. I see one man in heavy work books climb over the back of the bench to get to his place. I see another swap his place marker with someone else&#39;s so he can sit elsewhere on the table. I gather some of the guests have done this before and know each other. I look along the table until I find a place marker with my name on it.

Killings in Cuba

I&#39;m with another man in Cuba. We&#39;re walking along a fence. We&#39;re talking about people getting killed and who is responsible. I see a couple of the locals look quickly around a corner. I gather that this is a dangerous place.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Present From Mum

I&#39;m driving with Dad and Helen in Five Dock. We go up Mons St and turn into Rowley Rd. I comment that Mrs Richter&#39;s house would be a good buy. We go down Rowley Rd until we come to the house. I notice that one of the houses a few doors up is being renovated. I get the mail and see that there are some letters and also two small parcels, one for me and one for Dad. I recognise Mum&#39;s writing on the outside.

Now Dad drives down the side passage and comes to a halt outside the front door. I look at my parcel. At first I think it&#39;s a bar of soap because of the shape, but when I unwrap it I see that it&#39;s two Tim Tam&#39;s and some dried fruit. I&#39;m touched and amused. I wrap the contents back up roughly and get out of the car.

A Cup of Tea

I&#39;m with a group of people. We&#39;ve just come from a meditation session I think. We go to have a cup of tea. As we go through a door Annette tells me that she wants to keep the news about Gillian quiet for a while. I ask her what the news is and she says that Gillian is getting a house in the area.

Now I&#39;m looking for my cup of tea. I go back to a table near the door and see a cup but it isn&#39;t mine. I get another cup and sit down at a table with some people I know. It&#39;s late and I want to leave but I stay to talk for a while.

How Are The Figures?

I go into an office at work. I want to check on some figures that are produced daily and are always wrong. I go up to the lady who looks after this. Because I ask the same question all the time I pretend to be a shy child and mumble my question I do this to amuse her. She gets the joke and tells me that there were 320 entries on the report, which looks reasonable. At first I&#39;m encouraged by this but then I realise that it&#39;s Thursday which is a special day in the cycle. The lady agrees. A man sitting at a nearby desk comments that the data in the report is always rubbish. He says the Police Department have written a special program to filter out the crap from their copy of the report.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Up the Slope / False Awakening

I'm at Five Dock. I get up in the night and go into the bathroom. I'm sitting on the toilet. Someone else is there too. It's like we're preparing for dreaming.

Now I'm walking in the garden. It's night. I come to a slope and see some plants that have been cut down close to the ground. I think they are weeds but I can't quite make out what kind they are. I go to pull one out and I realise that I'm dreaming. I stop and look at my hands. The lucidity starts to fade and I keep looking at my hands. They sort of dissolve and become pixelated and I lose the lucidity.

Now I'm in my bedroom at Five Dock. Sherrie is there too. I want to record the dream. I go to turn on my bedside light but it doesn't work. I crawl under my desk to see if the light is plugged in. It is but it still won't work. I get really annoyed because I know the dream will fade. I crawl out from under the desk. As I do I knock the light aside and say "Your career is over!". Sherrie asks me why I'm taking it so seriously.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Crocs in the Sink

I'm watching this from the outside. There are two small crocs that have to be moved. Someone has put them in a sink full of dirty dishes and then filled the sink with water. At first this seems like a good idea but it soon become apparent that it isn't because the water is murky and the crocs can't be seen.

Now I'm watching a young couple trying the move the crocs. The man keeps leaning over the sink and I wonder if he realises that the crocs could leap up and bite him. At one point he is in danger of being bitten on the genitals as he leans over the sink. I can also see that the crocs may be able to break the sink and get out.

A Silky Oak

A fragment in which I'm admiring a tall silky oak. It's lovely and straight and about 30 feet tall.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Big Horses

Sherrie shows me a picture of two big horses she has bought on eBay. They are called Parshings. I'm reminded of Percherons. I gather they are to supply power for farming on a farm she has bought in the American Mid-West. Her plan is that this will be a sort of survivalist refuge. I'm not very sure this is a good idea.

Now I'm working with the horses. There has been some kind of crisis and people are fleeing. A bus pulls up. David Drane is driving. He stops for a moment and then drive on. I take some satisfaction in knowing that people underestimated how prepared I was and how well I can handle the horses.

A New Pump

I'm in the front garden of a house. There are lots of shrubs. I've installed a new pump and I'm testing it to see how much noise it makes. I don't want it to disturb the neighbours. I look out onto the street. It's a quiet suburban street. My dog, maybe Betty, walks past me and I reflexively call to her sharply. I don't want her to be run over if she goes out on the street. I think that even though the street is just as quiet as Rowley Road it will never feel as safe.

A View of the Harbour

I'm walking along a highway in Sydney with two women. They are TV producers. One of them is English and she has to go back to England soon. As we walk the women talk about the difficulties of getting programs financed. They compare notes about different producers. The Australian woman talks about the English producers who wander around in shorts and thongs (flipflops) and have to be convinced.

Now we're looking at the plants on the median strip of the highway. There is a huge caterpillar with and upright tail. At first I think the Australian woman is going to flick him out onto the road to be squashed but she leaves him where he is.

Now we're at the top of a hill. We can see Sydney Harbour. Down below us is a lovely bay with yachts floating at anchor. In the distance I can see the Harbour Bridge. I'm tempted to tell the English woman that I work on the other side of the bridge but I decide to stay quiet.

A Different Meditation Group

I'm visiting different meditation groups. I come to the last one of the evening. They are working with their teacher. I watch as they discuss the teachings. I read a translation of one of their meditation texts and I'm impressed by how beautiful and compassionate it is. I decide that I've seen enough and am about to leave when the group finishes for the evening.

Now the group is breaking up. As they pack up some of them are talking to their teacher about different dialects some texts are written in. I go into the kitchen and wash my cup. As I put it on the drying rack I notice that it still has some coffee around the rim but I leave it anyway. A man come in as I leave the kitchen. We smile politely at each other.

Now we're all leaving the hall. The people are still talking. I'm impressed by the pleasant atmosphere among them.

Through The Tunnel

I'm in the US. I've just moved into a little house in the suburbs that's been prepared for me. I decide to go out for a walk. I look at the front of the house and see that a portable air conditioner has been hung from the rafters of the veranda. It's quite cheap but it looks like a clever idea.

I continue up the street. It reminds me of Wareemba St. I come to a corner and see that the only way forward is to crawl through a series of long wire tunnels. They are open 20 feet long and 3 feet square. I start to climb into one but 2 men have already got in at the other end. I offer to let them through first but the man in the tunnel I was going to use switches into another tunnel through a hole in the side. I ask him if there is any way to bypass the tunnels and he says no.

Waving To Ellen

I'm driving along a suburban street on the way to work. I pass Ellen's house. She is standing at her door talking to another woman. I wave as I go by. It occurs to me that she may have been waiting for me. I hope she wasn't worried when I didn't turn up.

A Silent Planet

Some has died. This person was so famous and loved that everyone in the world is silent for a moment. I think about the idea of the entire planet being silent.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Discussing Carlos

Sherrie and I are at the hospital. We're walking up Hunter St. We're heading for ED I think. As we walk up the hill we discuss Carlos Castaneda. We conclude that the two things that determined his work were the discovery of his "sovereignty" and autonomy and the conflict with his Catholic upbringing. Sherrie adds these factor were combined with the fact that he had hallucinations. I think this might be a bit critical.

As we walk past Richmond Clinic it starts to pour with rain. We keep going. I consider using my pass to get into Crawford House and take a shortcut out of the rain but I decide not to because it's the weekend and the security people probably wouldn't like that.

A New Job

I'm sitting in a boardroom with a group of businessmen. They're all wearing suits. I've just been offered a job managing a pub. I think there is a connection to a TV station as well. One of the men explains that they picked me because they want to try something new. As they talk I start to get uncomfortable. I don't like these men. One of them comments on my not wearing a suit. I lamely answer that it had slipped my mind that the interview was today. I think to myself that this isn't a good answer.

One of the men goes out and comes back with a bowl of food which he starts to eat. I have a bowl of salad in front of me which I gather came from the pub kitchen. Someone says something about getting some wine from the bottle shop. I reply that that wouldn't be my policy. I get the feeling that this is some kind of test.

Now I'm outside talking to one of the men. I ask him when I can start and he says that final approval hasn't been given yet. He goes to show me something and I take my glasses out of my pocket. One of the arms falls off and little pieces fall to the ground. I look for the pieces that are mixed in with debris on the ground at my feet. I pick up as many as I can find and start trying to repair my glasses by tightening a little screw. The man shows me a little tool that can be used for this purpose. He says I can borrow it until next Wednesday, when we have another meeting.

Now I'm somewhere else trying to put my glasses back together.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Thanking Dave

David Goulding has helped me do something and I want to show my gratitude. I think of what to do for him. Now Dave Grey arrives. I tell him that I want to buy David Goulding a radio station. I see the look on Dave's face as he's about to object that this will cost a fortune and I correct myself to say that I want to buy the broadcast rights for David.

Pulling Up Morning Glory

I'm walking across a lawn. I see that morning glory is sprouting through the grass. I start pulling the shoots out. I can't help noticing what a delicate shade of pink the flowers and stems are. After a while I decide that this is a waste of time and walk along a path that runs by the fence line. I see more flowers but realise that this is pandoria.

A Syringe for the HIE

I'm at ED. I need to get a syringe to do something with regard to the HIE. I notice that the brand of syringe has changed. I speak to a fat nurse and she says that I have to find out who is going to pay for the syringe before I can have one. I realise she isn't going to let me have one until I figure this out. I'm sure in the past it's been easier than this. I decide to find Mary-Lou and ask her.

Someone's Poisoned the Dogs

This is a fragment. Ruby comes up to me and throws up a thin white liquid. I realise that someone has given her poison. I think to myself that this has probably happened to Dudley as well but he hasn't arrived yet.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Going Uphill

I'm driving up a hill. It reminds me of the Cutting in Lismore. There is a car in front of me and a truck in front of it. There are a lot of cars on the other side of the road. They've stopped to let a dual cab pull out and get in front of me. I hear a clicking sound and at first I think I've left my blinker on but I take hold of the keys in the ignition and the clicking stops so I conclude it's just the keys.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's Australia?

There's only a single person left in Australia. I find her cowering among the bookshelves in a library. She has a cheap LCD monitor in one of the shelves. I scold her about a pattern she's started to scratch into the black enamel of the monitor. It's a map of Australia. I gather she is going to travel around the continent creating the map. I say that she wouldn't have a chance if she ran into someone rough. While I'm talking the monitor falls out of the shelf. I catch it by the power cord and put it back. I use this as an illustration of my point. I'm aware that I'm being rough with her but I'm actually concerned for her.

Alan Curry Is Coming / False Awakening

I'm sitting with Trish in the canteen. Some looks out of the window and says that Alan Curry is coming in. My first reaction is to say let's get out of here but Trish says we shouldn't let him drive us out.

Now Trish is doing something with a big zip up suitcase. It seems to be full of sand which has gone crusty. She uses an extendable pointer to probe into the sand to break up the crust. I notice that she has her father's medals attached to the edge of the suitcase. Someone says the Trish that they should check their Lotto ticket. I have a moment of resentment that I wasn't included and then realise that I was away at the time the ticket was bought.

Now I'm in a room in another house. I've "woken up" and I want to record the Alan Curry dream. I sit on an upholstered bench and reach up to a breakfast bar behind me to get my dream diary. It's got a writing pad in at the next entry. I pick up a piece of paper that someone has used to make notes while on the phone. It says something about discounts for logins to some system. I can see that the person who made the note spoke for a while on the phone because they've doodled around the writing making it look like it's been traced over repeatedly.

Helping the Bombers

There's a war on. A city nearby is under attack by our forces but is heavily defended. I decide that I have to help so that bombers can attack it. I tell Dad that it's up to him, Helen and me to sort out a strategy so that the bombers can do this. I say that we have to work out traffic lanes so the planes can fly safely over the target. I ask Helen if we have any maps of the area and she says no.

Now we're outside sitting at a picnic table on a raised area in a wetland. I look up and see that some old bombers are pulling DC3's across the sky towards the city. I can see that they're struggling against a headwind. I comment that they're so slow they'll be easy targets. We start to plan and then Helen tells me to turn around quietly. Two moorhens walk out of the reeds and come up to the table. They're not afraid of us at all.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pissing Against the Wall

I've stayed back at work. I'm about to leave and I want to take a leak before I go. I go into the toilet. I decide I want to see the colour of my urine to see if I'm dehydrated. As I look down I accidentally piss on the wall above the toilet. This leaves a yellow stain on the tiles and the grouting. When I've finished I try to wash the mark off by splashing water on the wall. As I'm doing this I hear someone listing all the things you can't do at a special dinner given by the US President.

Who's Afraid of George Bush

I'm talking to some people about George Bush's inner circle. We list who's afraid of him and who's not. I say that Condi Rice and Colin Powell aren't, but others in that group are.

Animal Cruelty in the Soviet Union

I'm in the old Soviet Union. I see a group of women with head scarves standing in a country road. They're singing. I notice one who doesn't have a scarf. She has been terribly scarred. She doesn't have any hair and her eyes look like they've closed up. There are black swirls that almost look like tattoos over her cheeks. I conclude that she must have been burned during the Nazi invasion.

Now I'm at a table with some other people. I see a plastic water bottle on the floor and pick it up. I decide that since I know who it belongs to it's okay to drink.

Now I see a series of scenes of deformed animals. The first one looks like a cow that's been covered in red and white paint. The next is a bull that seems to have had its snout cut by a harness. The third is an animal with a deformed throat. As it breathes a huge pouch inflates and deflates. I notice that pouch has what appear to be nipples on it. It looks sort of like a bunch of grapes.

A Roadside Picnic

I'm on a picnic. There's a road nearby. I walk out onto the road. It goes up towards the crest of a hill in one direction and down into a valley in the other. A dog that reminds me of Sid comes up to me. I know it's dangerous for him to be on the road because a car can come over the crest unexpectedly so I call him and get off the road myself.

Watch Out For Bees

I've done some vacuuming and I go out the back door to empty the dust bag over the back fence. I start to walk through the plants up to the fence. I notice that the plants are covered in bees. I note that this is unusual because it's night. I don't want to stop on them and get stung so I go back inside to get some shoes. When I go back outside I see Gail from Biomedical at the fence with the vacuum cleaner. She is vacuuming the ground.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Trees Across the Road

I'm driving to Casino via the back way. I'm listening to U2. I think to myself that I've never listened to U2 very carefully but now that I do it's quite good. I like the complex drumming rhythms.

Now I come to a place where the road is partially blocked by big branches that have fallen off dead trees. I carefully drive around one obstacle and go a bit further and then come to a whole tree that's blocking the road completely. The tree is old and grey. A real widow maker. I drive off the road and follow a track that I gather has been made by people who've also encountered this obstacle.

I continue down the road and come across a truck coming the other way. I wonder if I should warn them about the tree on the road. I stop and the truck also stops. Duddley hops out of the car and races up to the truck. I run after him because I'm concerned he'll be hit by a car. I see that there is a cocker spaniel near the truck. I realise that's what Duddie is so excited about. I'm amused by the spaniel's floppy ears.

Now I'm at Casino Hospital. I'm with a group of people at the ED entrance. I recognise Caitlin from work and some other women. We're waiting to get some paperwork done so we can go in. I have my worry beads in my hand and I realise that I have an erection. A woman's voice behind me asks what I thought of John Clark and Brian Dawe and I say I didn't see them this week. We approach two desks. We have to get something done at each one. I see that John Brown is at the second desk waiting to process our paperwork.


Shopping in Casino

I'm staying at Lyn's place and I've gone into Casino. It's Saturday morning. I want to buy the papers. It occurs to me that Lyn may get some of them delivered and I want to ask her which ones to buy. I get out my mobile and try to ring her but I can't get an answer.

Jo

I'm with some people. We're getting ready to go to some kind of performance. One of them is Jo. She's living with me. I'm sort of a father or uncle figure for her. We go to get into a mini bus. As the people embark I say to someone that if I was 20 years younger I would let Jo how much I love her. As I say this I realise how true it is and how much I long for her. For a moment I wonder if it would work despite the age difference and then dismiss the thought.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tell Me I'm Not Fat

I'm at the hospital. I'm sitting on some steps having a cigarette when Judy from Medical Records comes up and sits next to me. She says "I want you to put your arm around me and tell me I'm not fat". She crowds up very close to me and nearly pushes me off the step. I put my arm around her and we kiss. My hand accidentally touches her breast and I can feel that the nipple is erect. Judy says something I take to mean we'll both smell of cigarettes now and the ladies at Medical Records may guess that we've kissed.

Now Judy is explaining some problem in PAS. She has a piece of paper showing the problem. I look at it for a while and then say that we should go back to Medical Records and look it up. We get up and I go to logout the terminal I'm using. I hit the F10 key but it doesn't work so I try another way. I comment to Judy that these old terminals are collector's items now. I throw my cigarette into a tin ashtray on the floor in the foyer.

What Plant Is That?

I'm walking down a city street. It reminds me of some of the streets in Birchgrove. A woman is with me. We come to a small open grassed area shaded by a tree. My companion knows the owner of this area and we talk to him for a while. I look at the tree and see that it is actually two trees mixed together. There's a yellow cassia like flower and another that reminds me of a grevillea. I ask the owner what they are and he says they're both grevilleas. I ask if it's possible to grow them from cuttings because I fancy having my own specimens but he says no. I think to myself I'll bet you can.

The Shape of things to Come

I'm working at a newspaper. It's WW2. People are anxious about the future. There's a big flag with writing on it hanging from the ceiling in the centre of the room. I have to get it down and replace it but I don't know how. Someone shows me.

Now I'm standing with some people near the door. We talk about the future when the war is over. I say I appreciate people's fears and share them even though I was there for the Blitz. I say that I figure the allies will win the war but the the world will be dominated by nuclear armed powers.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Truckload of Prejudice

I'm talking to some people who've just returned from living overseas. They're concerned at how the country has changed.

Now I'm seeing a sort of visual analogy of how things changed. A semi-trailer comes into the roundabout at St Carthages. There's a commentary that says that John Howard loaded this truck up with prejudices. I see the truck go around the roundabout.

Now I'm in the truck. It heads out of the roundabout down the street heading towards Bangalow.

Now I'm in a backstage area of a uni lecture theatre. The lecturer is going to explain more about the the process that changed the country. I see a woman who reminds me of Jenny Commons.

Powers in the Attic

I'm walking down a corridor in an attic behind Steve and Tracey. They're joking about being caught in a web of some kind. I notice Tracey has a long thread and hope her words aren't prophetic. I the copy of "Daughter of Fire" I bought for Ellen. I put it on top of a bookshelf as I walk past.

----------


## The Cusp

Nice DJ, clear and easy to read.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Thanks Cusp.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Nuclear Family

I'm at Five Dock. I'm in a multi-storey bunker. I'm talking to Matt Long. He congratulates me on getting some application going. He wants me to stay in the bunker but I know that there may be a nuclear accident. I find Sherrie and we run from the building and head down Rowley Rd. My aim is to get to Wareemba St and take shelter behind the crest of the hill. We just make it before the explosion. My parents are there as well. We know we've been irradiated and will probably die.

Now we're in another bunker. The phone rings. It's for me. It's work wanting me to come back. I know this means I may never see my family again but I know it's my duty. Everyone is very kind to me. They know I'm sick but they're proud of me for going back. One of the soldiers who lives in the bunker comes in. I say to him I hope he doesn't mind that we've taken shelter with them. He's very gentle and says it's okay.

A Broken Record

I'm talking to someone about a record in PAS that needs to be fixed. It turns out that only one part of the record is wrong and it will fix itself.

What Are You Doing Here?

I'm hosting some kind of movement training in my home. There are quite a few people people involved. The teaching is being done by a husband and wife team. I gather from what other people are saying that thy're not very good. One of the things we do is to dance around the room freely. I notice that some men have come into the house. I dance over to them and ask who they are. The leader of the group says something about a survey but I can't get any more out of him. I can see him and his men looking at the group contemptuously. After a while they go outside to look at the fences.

Now the group goes out into the garden. I can see a line of trees that have been pruned back hard and are starting to shot. There are some places that look like they've been burned.

Now we're back inside. I look out the door to the north fence and see that the strange men have been bailed up by a dog. The dog is quite big and has a muzzle. I don't want Ruby and Dudley getting into trouble so I call them in.

Now I look around the room and see that the chairs have been arranged in a line. The men come back into the house and leave the door open. I'm really angry and demand to know what they're doing. They ignore me so I say I'm going to call the police. I storm around the house swearing and looking for the phone. Finally Sherrie tells me to look in the study. I go to my desk to make the call but I can't remember the number. I look in the phone book but have trouble finding the entry for the police. Finally I find it but it seems like it has every police station in the state. I give up and get out my mobile. I know I've got the number recorded on it.

I look around and see one of the men running across the paddock towards the house. He's shirtless and barefoot and I gather that he's injured his foot on some barbed wire. I look to my right and see another man examining a tall wooden fence. He's peering into a narrow opening. The leader of the men is talking to a woman. They seem to know each other. The tone of their conversation is that they're locals and they look down on the activities of newcomers.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Thanks Brother

I've prevented an unstable person from obtaining a weapon. I'm talking to a king who tells me to send a message to the person with an order to get in touch with him. The king wants to discuss why he wanted the weapon. I gather that the whole thing has been a test set up by my brother to see how everyone would do. All the people involved are relieved that we all chose correctly and no-one was hurt.

Now the scene pulls back to reveal that we're in a city square. The building behind me is like a weird portrait of my brother. I can see the features of his face made out of copper and glass.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Parliament of Houses

I'm talking to Margaret and Rick from HT. Margaret tells me that she has upgraded her broadband to 100MB. I'm impressed and a bit envious. I say that mine is only 10MB. She says she is so pleased that she has volunteered to host the Parliament of Houses. I ask her to tell me more but she says I'll have to wait because it's a surprise. Rick says that if they had 100MB at HT it would revolutionise the network.

Now I'm looking at a browser window of the HT files. I see one that's called something like "clear com". I click on it to see more info but then realise that I've actually run it. Nothing seems to happen.

Duddie Heads Out

I'm a car with some people. We're driving across the main park in Lismore. We go past a circular dead spot in the grass and I think that I've seen it before. I see Duddie running beside the car. We stop the car and he runs out across the park. I notice that his back legs look quite stiff. I can see that he's spotted another dog on the other side off the park and I hope he doesn't get into trouble. He stops to do a poo. I think to myself that it's not likely to cause any trouble. I picture someone in running spikes getting Duddie's poo on his shoes.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Blocking the Driveway

I'm driving in the mountains. I come to  a bend and deliberately swing onto the wrong side of the road so I can pull into a driveway. Just after I do this a white station wagon comes careering around the bend. Apparently I'm deliberately blocking the driveway.

Village Development

I'm watching a movie. A group of villagers are talking to a developer. They say his plans will ruin their village. He doesn't seems interested.

Now I'm looking at the developer and his wife. I don't recognise her and ask Sherrie who she is. Sherrie says she was "the mother of the fish". I take this to mean she did the voice in "Finding Nemo" or something like that.

Now I'm looking at a city scene. The developer has jumped from the top of a building. I see him hit the pavement feet first and crumple up. He gives a terrible scream. I'm surprised he was able to do this before he died.

Friday's Team

I'm walking down a corridor in a hospital. I pass a group hospital employees. They're physios  I think. They say "Friday's team" as they walk past. This is a standing joke and I laugh as I walk on.

Now I'm in a sort of anteroom to the laboratory. I'm looking for the medicine I usually take as a preventative measure before my Friday shift.There are other bottles hanging from a string but not the one I usually have a spoonful of. After a while I give up and conclude that something has changed. A lab employee comes in and I leave.

Now I'm driving into Nimbin. I see the group of physios strung out across the road and drive past them carefully. On my left I see a tiger cub which is playing by the roadside. I have a moment of concern for its safety and then turn to the right. I drive past some roadside building works and notice Robert Kennedy. I gather various politicians are there because there's an election on. I turn to the right again and think to myself that I have to go around the block because I couldn't turn around down the road.

The Back of the Garage

Sherrie and I are sitting on the grass in the backyard at Five Dock. She is meticulously weeding the lawn. She has an umbrella over her. I get up and go to the back fence. I see a couple of small cobblers pegs (weeds) and pull them out. I look behind the garage and see the narrow pathway of bricks that I used to love playing on when I was a kid. I have the thought that the bricks were put there for me.

Hot Diamonds

I go into a hotel room and find a group of puppet characters. They show me a pile of big diamonds. When I ask where they came from they show me a man lying dead on the floor. I gather that he was a courier who's died of a heart attack. The puppets want my help to cash in the diamonds but I tell them it's impossible and that we have to work out how to give them back. I say maybe there'll be a reward.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Escape from the Nazis

I'm watching a story about some prisoners of the Nazis. They are being executed in threes. The executioner seems to want to make two people in particular submit. He picks 2 sets of three and says something about teaching the two people a lesson.

Now I'm one of the people who are going to be executed. I briefly think to myself that at the beginning it seemed like such a long shot to be picked. As I follow the guard I trip him up with his own dress sword and then stab him with it. I conclude from the sword that our execution was going to be a big show.

Now I'm with another person in a bedroom. We're getting dressed and hoping to evade our captors. I close the door and hope that this doesn't attract attention. I take of my green terry toweling dressing gown and start getting dressed.

At the Buffyfest

I'm at some sort of Buffy convention with Sherrie. The first thing we have to do is walk around the theatre past copies of all the episodes. We cross the hall and then have to go up steep and narrow stairway set inside the wall. I go up a bit and then stop and consider turning around but there are other people behind us so we go on. We get to the top of the stair and go along a level area and then down the other side on a similar stair. The last stage is to walk along a series of tables piled with books and DVD's.

Now I'm talking with a young woman. She is quite attractive and has darkish skin. I wonder if she has some Indian ancestry. I say that I'm not impressed by the people who run the convention who are ultra-rationalist. I tell her that when I was at uni studying philosophy it was mostly common sense.

While we're talking another woman is hovering around. She seems to be trying to put herself between me and the dark woman. I wonder if she's trying to stop me from chatting her up. It occurs to me that it might be possible. After a while this second woman leaves. The conversation turns to the latest college killings in the US. I say that Australia still holds the record and tell her about the Port Arthur massacre.

Now the dark lady says she wants one of her room mates to try driving her car. The room mate comes up and I see that she definitely is Indian. We go to look at the car and I see that it's an enormous 4 wheel drive. I'm a bit appalled.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Visiting ANSTO

It's night. Trish has to check on something. She comes to the back entrance of the computer centre. We set off to find the problem. We go down a street and come to the end. I say that we're a couple of streets off. We decide to cut across some open ground to find the right street. There are piles of rubble from building.

Now we come to a building. It's where George Clunie lives. I see that has partially turned into an insect of some kind. His hands look like insect feet. I'm reminded of the feet of cockroaches. We ask him to come with us but he doesn't want to. I tell him forcefully that at least we want him to supply a torch.

Now we're wandering around in bushland. We're completely lost. I see a sign that says something about the Melbourne Arts Center and another for a ferry somewhere nearby. I decide we have to have a map. I go to a computer and try to look up a map of the area. The computer is more like a multifunction printer. There's no monitor. I click with the mouse and hope that I've selected the map. It starts to produce an embroidered piece of cloth. I see that the map is actually going to be over several of these sheets and we'll have to put them together. The one I've got so far is just the edge of the map. I give up.

Now we're inside the ANSTO (Australian Nuclear Science and Technology Organisation) building. We're looking for a particular office. We try to break into various offices without success. Finally we find ourselves in a room with several desks. At first I think I may have to crawl under one desk to get to another but then we realise that the desk in front of us is the director's desk. I start looking through the papers on it. I think to myself that surely we're being watched on security camera.

Are These My Tapes?

I'm in a big hotel. There are several bars. I leave the one I've been in and walk up a long corridor towards the exit. The floor seems to slope upward. I pass the entrance to another bar. A woman I am involved with in some way has been sitting in this bar. I could see her from where I was. I wait at the door for a while hoping she'll come out but she doesn't. The bar looks dark and empty.

Now someone comes up the me and tells me that Jason has done my tapes for me. I realise that I had completely forgotten about them. I'm not sure that Jason has put the right ones in so I go back down the corridor to the control desk for the computer centre. I can't go into the computer room because I don't have privilege. I look at a diagram on a desk but it doesn't tell me what I want to know.

A Nice Job

I'm a trainee member of parliament. I gather there has been a lot of dissension among the MP's. I spend dome time talking to them and chatting them up. I'm on good terms with people from the different factions.

Now we have to go into a session. The MP's are seated on both sieds of a walkway. I go to the end and choose a spot on the left. I move a chair behind some women and sit down. I have my chair facing into the walkway while they have theirs facing each other. Another man comes and joins me. He arranges his char like mine.


I look at the lock and see that it's a quarter to four in the afternoon. I know the sitting will end at five. I think to myself that this is a pretty easy job. I know the trainees aren't elected. I wonder how they are selected. I conclude that ambition is probably the key factor.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Mac Classic

I'm in a warehouse full of books and old stuff. Brett shows me a Mac Classic. He says he got it from someone who was going to throw it away. It's brand new and never been used. I pick it up and say that it's a shame that it's being thrown away because it's a precision piece of equipment. I ask him if it has a hard disk and he says yes.

Now I'm looking at some books in a bookcase. They are all old Indian spiritual publications. I think that they may be from the Hari Krishnas. I go looking for my work gloves. I ask Steve if he's seen them. I look at some more books on a table. I pick one up and realise that it's very heavy. I show it to Steve to see if he thinks it's heavy as well.

Now I'm walking down a concourse at a showground. I see Chris G coming toward me.

Infected

A spaceship has crashed and an alien life form is going to take over. I see a man bringing something from the ship and giving it to his wife. I know that he has been infected and is going to infect his wife.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dusting the Portrait

I'm looking at a portrait. The texture of the paint is rough. I rub my hand over the surface and see that there's dust on the painting.

Health Intervention

I'm in Drummoyne. I'm waiting to cross Victoria Rd on the city side of the hill. As I wait I hear an ad for a hospital. It's a woman's voice and it talks about "health interventions". I hear the message twice before I can cross. I notice that the road is very quiet and that there are trees on the other side of the road instead of buildings.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not So Popular

I'm watching as Tony Blair does a farewell tour. He's trying to put across the message that there are no problems in the world. One person explains that in some places in the Middle East the first 3 letters of his name are being used as a word for a very rude thing. Blair doesn't respond. There's a commentary that continues to say that things are improving.

Howard Homes

I'm following the story of a disabled woman who is having trouble keeping up with her rent. I can see the house she lives in. It's a small place right next to a railway line. When I look closer I see a small sign on the front that says "Howard Homes". I realise that John Howard is in the low income housing business. I'm horrified by this.

Not Well Done

I'm at morning tea. Peter S comes up and tells me there are problems with Sun. He shows me a screenshot that has a blank box and a strange Chinese character on it. I tell him I've just done an upgrade on Sun. I realise that I didn't tell any of the users what I was doing and that this isn't a good way to do it. I tell Peter I'll go back to my desk and figure out what's wrong.

Now I've come home from work. I'm tired and frazzled and not happy with how things went. I sit for a while and mull over the day's events in a rather bad mood. I look down at the floor and see some wet footprints. Then I hear Dave G and Robin outside working on the house. I'm a bit taken aback by this because I thought I was alone. I think to myself that there should be a window for me to see outside.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Was Just About To ...

I'm at work. I ring Colin T. He's surprised to hear from me. He says he was just about to ring me. I say we must be psychic. Although I'm joking I have a slight feeling there may be something to it.

Graduation Day

I'm at work. I'm bringing up one of my machines. It comes up okay but when I log in it doesn't seem to have everything installed properly. I wonder if I've logged in with the wrong account.

Now I go to visit the Hosbil ladies. As I'm chatting with them I play with some clay. I mix a dark clay with some lighter clay. I notice that Mike M has got some of the lighter clay wrapped around his ear like a hearing aid. The ladies tell me that today is graduation day for some of the students. I say that explains why things are a bit out of kilter.

Now I go to the canteen for lunch. I go into the kitchen to order. I notice that there is nothing up on the board. I comment about this to Colleen and she says it's because of the graduation ceremonies. While we're talking a woman comes up and repeats something several times. I gather she's making some kind of joke for the benefit of her colleagues.

Now I go to the hot food area and get in line. I pick up a small tray. I see that one corner has been broken off. The joking woman gets into line in front of me. She's still repeating her phrase. I have a moment of resentment that she has pushed in but then let it go. I look around the room to see if anyone has left a ginger beer bottle I can collect. The tables are littered with food and dishes. It looks untidy.

Cinnabar Balls

It's London in WW2. I'm following the story of an officer who has been told that he can't be posted overseas because it's been discovered that his testicles are made of cinnabar. He is filling out a form in a waiting room and I see that there is a tick box on the form to sign up for extra tests. I gather that this won't make any difference. I wonder what duties he will be assigned to.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Leading the Parade

I'm standing at the top of a steep hill overlooking a beach. I see a long tent on the beach and there is a big sign on it that says something like "Col, can you lead the parade this afternoon". I know that the message is from Mike my boss and that I'm supposed to be a clown.

I go down the hill onto the beach and go to the entrance of the tent. I'm struck by how big it is. I climb up some steps and go inside. I go to the left and down to the end of the tent. There are two women there. I tell them that I'll be leading the parade as a clown. They look rather hostile and sceptical. I gather that they are professional performers and don't think I can be a good clown.

I decide not to argue with them. I turn and head back to the entrance. I see a group of men sitting at a table. I'm tempted to join them but decide I'd better get ready. As I leave the tent I think about what funny things I can do as I lead the parade.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

It's Not Raining Hard

Trish and Mal and I are going to lunch. We decide to go to a restaurant called The Aztec which I gather is across from the Fire Station. It's raining and at first Mal is reluctant to get wet, but Trish says that it isn't very heavy. We head off across an open space. I see that rain is just a drizzle.

Now we're walking along a street in Sydney. We're talking about all the different batch jobs that our system runs. Trish says that if we ran them all at once the other users would notice it pretty quickly. Someone mentions Matt and I say that he wouldn't help us because he wants to get the credit for his own group.

Now we come to Kings Street. The light is red and there are lots of cars lined up to go but Trish and Mal run across the road. I hesitate for a moment and then follow them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Baby / Kitten

I'm talking to a man. He's some kind of hijacker. I'm holding a new baby. As I talk I play with the baby. She's very cuddly and responsive. I feeling strong feelings of love towards her. At one point I bend down and get a bit of snow on my fingertip and rub it gently on the baby's face. I avoid her lips.

Now the baby is a kitten. I'm talking to someone else as I stroke the kitten. I put her down on the ground and she writhes in my hands. She stretches and extends her claws. I say that this is the time she becomes difficult to handle because she's hungry. I keep my hand on her because I don't want her to run away and get lost.

System Password

I'm in an airliner. Something has gone wrong and I need to run diagnostics. I have the software on two floppy disks. They're wrapped in tissue paper. As I get ready to do this I'm talking to another systems person and a passenger. I put one of the floppies into a drive and say that when this has been loaded we can run a display of the system. The computer asks me for the system password. I think for a moment and then type in "system". The other tech jokingly says that if he had known it was that he would have run the software himself.

Now I go to run the second floppy. Some kind of plant has grown up in front of the drive. I have to push the plants aside to get at it.

Helping With A Pole

I'm in a warehouse. I'm helping someone who is trapped up on a shelf about 10 feet above me and can't get down. The person says they're cold and I use a long pole to push a slider up to turn up the heat. The person is still cold so I push the slider again. I make sure it isn't at the maximum setting.

Leaving Work Too Early

I'm talking to Andy. We're talking about the developments at the airport. I show him an aerial photo and point to some new work and he indicates that this is only a small part of the building works. I see that the whole photo is of the airport.

Now Andy leaves. He walks up a ramp. As he goes the phone rings. It's my contact at the airport. He asks if Andy is there and I say he's just left.

Now I'm driving. I'm still talking on the phone. I go through some road works. I lose track of what the man on the phone is saying as I negotiate the road. I turn left onto an inner city street. The man from the airport says he's got "bloody Handley" back again. This is a person who is very incompetent and causes all sorts of trouble. I commiserate with him and say that Handley and I go way back. The feeling I have towards this character mirrors my real life feelings towards Bob W.

After a while the phone signal dies. I look at my watch as I drive and see that it's only 3pm. I know I'll have to go back to work. I look for a place to turn around but find myself at the end of the street. I know that if I continue I'll get caught up in traffic. I see young children playing nearby and I know I'll have to be careful turning around.

Sharing A Bath

I'm walking the route from school to Rowley Road. I pass a house where I see Dave R and some other young men. I talk to them for a little while and then remember that I have to go to a seminar.

I continue down the street. I know that I have to turn right. I go up what looks like an alleyway but it turns out to be someone's side passage. I go back to the street and walk a bit more and try another passageway. This turns out the same. This time I have to climb through  a ladder arrangement. As I'm doing this I see a spider hanging from a strand of silk. I'm really scared by this and get so flustered that the spider lands on me as I flail around trying to get away. I stumble back to the street. I'm in such a state that my breathing is like a strange growling in my chest. As I pass a house the people sitting on the veranda comment on the noise. They say they've never heard anything like it and I reply that it's never happened to me before. They're quite concerned.

Now I'm inside the house. I'm sitting in a bath. A young woman is at the other end of the bath. I'm not sure what to do or if I'm going to get into trouble. The girl's brother comes in and says he wants to join us. He takes off his clothes and clambers over me to get into the bath. I see that there isn't enough room and say that I'll get out. I dry myself and get dressed. I'm quite aware of the girl seeing me naked.

Now Sherrie has come to pick me up. We're in another room. The girl and her brother are there too. We don't mention the bath. I look out of the window and see an old railway line cut into the side of the hill. It looks all rusted but there are heavy carriages moving on it. I point this out to Sherrie and she says that she knows I'm going to say something like "look at the traction engine". We laugh.

Now we're leaving the house. A little girl holds the door open for us. As we go past her Sherrie and I each take one of her hands and we end up holding her and swinging her around to deposit her on the footpath. I'm impressed at the hospitality I've been shown in this house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Online Requisitioning System

I'm a jet fighter pilot. I'm flying a routine patrol. I go to order something in the online requisitioning system and make a mistake which causes the system to get confused and hang. This causes a bit of a crisis while it's being sorted out.

Now I've returned from the patrol. I'm talking to my superior and other pilots about what's happened. I say that while I was having this fake crisis other people in less glamorous jobs were also defending freedom without all the resources that have been thrown at me. I'm quite cynical about all this. I qualify this by saying that some people do need a good kicking but a lot of the time it's wasted effort.

Defining A Scrum

I'm looking at my computer screen. I see that I'm connected directly to Margaret's computer at a power company. On the screen is a diagram of what looks like a scrum. There are only two players a side and they're represented by stick like figures. It looks like some kind of model showing how an algorithm for dynamic stability works. I start thinking about modeling a full rugby scrum and think about how I would explain all of this to Margaret. I use my knuckles to show how the two front rows fit together and I review the rules that govern how the flankers have to stay attached to the scrum and so on.

Now I'm playing rugby. It's indoors in a tiny area of maybe 10 feet square. The ball has bounced behind a screen at one end of the playing area and a big front rower has rushed in after it. I go behind the screen and see some girls huddled in the corner trying to stay out of the way. I take the ball and go back into the main area. I look to my captain and ask him if we should have a line dropout and he says yes. My first attempt at a drop kick doesn't work because I don't connect with the ball. The second does but the ball doesn't go very far.

Now there's a break in play. One of the opposition is walking away from me. I get the ball and throw it to my captain who is looking over the screen. This is a rather sneaky try.

Now there's another break. I get the ball again and the opposition watch me warily to see if I'm going to try the same trick but I decide not to.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ancient Hairdressing

A specialist in ancient hairstyles is explaining the fall of classical culture. He illustrates his point by playing with a man's hair. While he gives his demonstration the man stands still. He says that the Greeks and Romans like to cut their hair in particular styles. He demonstrates the styles as he talks. The two styles are different but both involve hair cut to collar length and curled in particular ways. He then says that their Viking bodyguards left their hair uncut. I see that the man's hair is now down to his shoulders. I gather that this left them uncivilised and dangerous. Not taming this energy left their masters vulnerable.

Back in the USA

I've come back to the US to visit Greg. His house is full of people that I don't know. Greg is unfamiliar as well. I don't really warm to him. He's like a stranger. I also think he's a bit drunk. I go outside. I see someone doing exercises from my Tensegrity book. It looks he's in a chookyard.

Now I'm on the veranda with some other people. I look at my book and see that the cover has come off. I'm annoyed because I've just bought it and haven't read it yet. I'm also annoyed because someone has ill treated it. I decide to let the matter drop. I reason that since I'm in the US I can get another copy cheaply.

Now the others have gone off to a restaurant. They want me to join them. They obviously think I know where the place is because they haven't left any directions. I try to remember the layout of the town but I can't place the restaurant. I think I'm going to need a map.

Now I'm investigating my room. It's dark. I hear a noise and see an old Chinese man. He tells me he's just clearing his stuff out of the room and I realise that he's been kicked out of his room in favour of me. I don't want this to happen and I try to reassure him that he won't be dispossessed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Happy Ghost

I'm following the story of a ghost that has haunted a theatre for 500 years. It has finally met the person who can set it free by merging with it. It's really happy. The person asks what the high point of all that time was and the ghost answers meeting him. There is real love there.

A Nurse's Aide

I'm watching a story about a young woman who is being abused by her boyfriend. She decides to run away. I see her leaving.

Now I see that the boyfriend has taken up with another woman. I can tell from the way he is behaving that he will start abusing her soon. She doesn't seem to notice the warning signs. She seems to think that she can get him to do what she wants.

Now I'm visiting the head nurse of a hospital. The first young woman has got a job as a nurse's aide. I've mentored her in some way and the nurse tells me how well she's doing. She has a pile of documents she wants me to look at. I joke that the girl can hear us so we should be careful she doesn't get a swelled head. I take out my fountain pen and then drop it. It leaves some drops of ink on the floor. I say that cleaning this up is something a nurse's aide can do.

----------


## The Cusp

Your happy ghost dream sounds like the phantom of the opera.  Ever seen it?

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hi Cusp. I haven't actually. I don't know where this particular dream came from. I've seen a few things on TV recently about haunted houses etc and the other day my wife and I were talking about ghosts and so forth but I'm not sure.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Doing a Degree

I'm looking at the description of a degree that's being offered. It's wide ranging, covering things like psychology and philosophy. It reminds me of the MA I almost did in 1989. I'm very excited by the thought of doing this degree. I think about it as a chance to break free and do something new. I follow Sherrie around the house talking about it. I say she could do it too. She replies that we need our income and I say that we could get HECS. (That's a loan scheme. What I'm actually thinking about is a student allowance.) She says that we need to save our money for retirement. I say that I've paid enough taxes to deserve something back. Kym is also there. She's already doing the degree and she says that the books are very expensive. She says Mal's book has just been revised and re-issued. I say we could borrow hers or buy them collectively.

Now I'm in another room with some other people. I look at the course description. I notice that the page had Aboriginal designs as a background and I see the word "wisdom" incorporated into it. I see that there is an open day about it on the 2nd of June. I have a feeling that this is a public holiday and I have to do something for work. I sit down thinking about what I want to do. I'm rather disconsolate. Dad pats me on the back in a gesture of support.

A Sportsman at the White House

A famous sportsman is at the White House with his girlfriend. They are standing in the garden with the President and First Lady for a photo opportunity. I notice how big and tall the sportsman is and how tiny his girlfriend looks standing next to him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Netball Wars

I'm watching the final of an international netball competition. The US is playing an Asian team. The players are very rough and violent with each other. The US players are dressed in beige jackets and skirts. They even have pearls. The look like they're power dressing. I make the comment to someone that even though they're very well dressed they would still be tough little floozies. I recognise that this is something Mum would say.

Now the game is reaching its climax. A black player is edging her way towards the goal. She's being pushed and hit from all sides but she's not deterred. The crowd cries out rhythmically as she takes each step.

Skinny Dipping

I'm staying in a large house. I'm in my room. There is a mattress on the floor. I know that other people in the house like to go skinny dipping in the afternoon. I start to put on my dressing gown. The door swings open and I try to stay out of sight as I struggle to put the gown on.

Blocking the Road

I'm in a bus going down Hampden Rd. It stops at the corner of Mons St. Bill Charter is in front of me with a walking frame. I notice how old and frail he is. He gets off with difficulty and I follow.

Now I'm walking up Mons St. Trina is walking in front of me. I notice that her jeans are quite baggy across the hips. I think to myself that this is because she's getting on in years. It occurs to me how much I used to love her.

Now we're in a car. We turn into Rowley Rd. About a quarter of the way down the street some people have set up little tables across the road. They're sitting playing cards. I stop and think for a moment and then stick my head out of the window and shout abuse at them. I demand to know if they expect me to back up and go around the block to get to my home. They don't answer and I conclude that that's exactly the situation. I start to back the car up towards the corner.

Now we're at the corner. Trina takes the lead and we walk back to the tables. There is no-one sitting there and we start to stack them up out of the way so I can squeeze the car past. The people watch from the footpath as we do this. A man with a beard has a quizzical look on his face but doesn't try to stop us.

A Tall Building

I'm on top of a very tall building. There's a big open area there. It's full of people. I see Dave Gray working on repairing something. It's very noisy. I'm tempted to go and tell him this but decide not to.

Now I'm going down a ramp to another part of the roof. I gather it's an exclusive resort. There is a big pool. I walk around it and come to an area with a collection of foreign newspapers for the guests. I go to the edge of the building and look down but I can only see down to another parapet about 3 floors down.

Now I'm going back. I come to a staircase. There's a door and I go in. It's one of the expensive suites. The cleaner is there and she tells me I shouldn't be there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Smoking Dope

I'm driving with Dave Gray. We drive through Goolmangar and I see that there has been a flood. The houses along the road are on a trip of land. They have a sort of beach behind them. I comment on this. Dave points out the cutting on the road side and asks what I think it means. I can see that the road has been cut through a sand dune. I conclude that it has flooded here before.

Now we come to Boyles Rd. There is a large square pond. We get into a metal dingy and start rowing around on the pond. Dave wants to talk about his theories about women and his romantic conquests. He produces a bong and hands it to me. I'm not sure I should be doing this but Dave urges me on. I rather inexpertly pack a cone. There are some black men nearby. They are so close I wonder if they should be included in our conversation.

Now I'm at a theatrical performance. A woman who I recognise as a neighbour says she is going outside for a joint. I ask if I can join her and she says she'll meet me outside. She goes out and I stand up to follow but I spill my cup of tea onto my chair. I stop to try and clean it up.

Now I'm outside looking for the woman. I can't see her. I turn around and see that she is talking to a friend. I have to crawl under a long table to get to her. I feel really foolish. I look at the soil and see that it really rich and fertile. I pick up a handful and admire it. I can hear the woman's friend telling her that it took all day to get there. The woman lists a series of steps that he had to take and he agrees. I finally get out from under the table. By this time the woman's joint is just a roach. She offers it to me and I accept it.

Shopping Delivery

I'm at a queue at the supermarket. There are three people ahead of me. I'm expecting it to take a while but when the person being served is done all three people walk off. I produce a slip of paper with a list of things I want. I carefully cross out other things that were written on the slip and give it to the cashier. I ask if I can get the items on the list delivered. She is reluctant at first and I offer to find them myself. I'm aware that people are waiting for me to finish. The cashier changes her mind and says that the items can be delivered.

Now I'm talking to Sherrie. We're in the old laundry at Five Dock. I tell her what I've done. It occurs to me that I don't have a docket or anything to prove the items are mine when they're delivered. I offer to go back to Lismore to pick them up. Sherrie says that we're going out that evening and she has to go out now to make arrangements.

After Sherrie leaves I decide to go back and pick up the stuff from the supermarket. I drive my the Mebbin development. There is a small field of cow cane and a machine is chewing it up and spraying it as mulch along the roadside. I think to myself that I'd like to use a machine like that on my garden. I watch as the machine works its way up the road.

The Nature of the Blues

I'm talking to someone about the blues. I say that it involves complaining about all sorts of things and then blaming the government at the end.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Running On Empty

I'm driving into Nimbin. There's a thick fog. I turn around and go back up Thorburn St. I take the corner very wide. I hope there aren't any cars hidden in the fog.

Now I'm riding a motor bike. I go along the footpath towards the Post Office. I notice that the engine isn't running and wonder if I've run out of petrol. I stash the bike in an alcove and go into the Post Office. I want to buy a Herald. At first I can't find any. There are some still baled up but I finally find one on the counter. I grab it and go to pay. I know I've got change in my pocket but I can't get it out. Finally I get a $2 coin out and put it on the counter.

Now Ian G has come in. We talk for a while. Then I go to pay for my paper. When I look for my coin at first I can't find it. I'm irritated by this. I finally find it underneath the paper. People are buying food at the counter. I want to get out so I can go to work. I know I'm already late.

Now I go outside. I nearly forget my paper. I have a jerry can with me. I give it a shake. It has some petrol in it. I'm going to put that into the bike. I reflect that I'm still new to motorbike riding.

A Straight Channel

I'm an explorer. I'm looking at where a river flows into a lake. The water has cut a straight channel down a slope. The sides look as if they've been lined with stone. There are two lines of white turbulent water running down the channel. I get the feeling that the water will be very rough.

Now I get out my binoculars to have a closer look. I conclude that the current may not be as strong as I thought.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dad Turns Into a Dog

Dad and I are in Sydney. We're walking down George St towards Goulburn St. I'm aware of Dad's difficulty in walking. I know he's in pain. We come to a table on the footpath. I see some books. They're cheap editions of classics. We stop to look at them. There is a tarp covering a collection of beer bottles. I look at a few of them to see if they're crown seals or twist tops. I wonder if I can find enough crown seals to complete another batch of bottles. A man next to me is talking to the proprietor of the stall about bottles and brewing. I make a comment and instead of letting me join the conversation the man on my right sticks his foot out and tries to pin me against the table. I can see he has big boots. I'm quite upset by his aggression and remonstrate with him but realise he's just a nasty man and I won't get anywhere.

Now Dad and I cross George St. I'm concerned that he is trying to walk too fast. By the time we get across the road he's staggering and gasping. I try to get him down to the corner of Goulburn St so he can sit on a bench at the bus stop there. We pass a couple of second hand bookshops that I would have liked to investigate but I know I have to look after Dad.

Now Dad starts to gasp and stagger. He sinks to the ground and I see that he has turned into a large grey dog. The dog is old and infirm. A woman helps me try to get him to lie down but he leaps up and runs across the street. I notice that he has bad hips as he runs. I call to him but he doesn't come. I can see that he has attracted a pack of other dogs that are following him.

Now Sherrie and I are talking to 2 women. They've arranged some kind of insurance deal that will allow us to find Dad. They embrace Sherrie and are very sympathetic.

Now we're looking for Dad. We're traveling over open ground. I gather we're at the edge of the city. After a while I realise that I'm flying across the scene. I don't have much control but I know I'm dreaming. I try to keep the awareness by attempting to spin but it doesn't work. I come back to the idea of flying but the scene fades.

Now I'm talking to Mum. I gather that Dad has died. She says that when he was in the nursing home they had to take care of his "sexual transitions". I'm not sure what this means but it sounds a bit unsavory.  I'm unhappy hearing anything that makes me feels that he lost his dignity at the end.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Bomb Making Laboratory

I'm trying to get hold of the head of a lab. I ring her number but the phone is answered by a man. He has a slight accent. When he hears I'm from IT he tells me that he has got to a certain step in a program and the system is asking if he wants to save the configuration. I tell I suppose he should say yes. I realise that he is talking about making bombs.

Now I've entered the lab. The head is there. She is a rather round woman. She sees me and looks a bit guilty because she hasn't answered my calls. I gather they have been very busy making bombs.

A Wargaming Session

I'm in Sydney. It's Saturday. I have to do something for work on Sunday but I have the day free. I've gone to a wargaming day. There are quite a few people there. All the seats are full. I chat with the woman sitting next to me while we wait for the room to fill. When everyone is settled the instructor offers people a special mask to control the figures. Since I haven't tried this before I take one and try it on. I don't like it because it doesn't fit well and feels very confining.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Deep Meditation / False Awakening

I'm meditating very deeply. I go deeper and deeper and I can feel myself slowly tilting over until I'm lying on the floor. Some people help me up and I realise that I had fallen asleep.

(I got this dream while trying the FILD technique. I seem to have spent most of the night in false awakening dreams that pondered this dream event.)

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Dying Earth

It's the last days of the Earth. Because of pollution and war the planet is dying and humans with it. I'm a policeman trying to keep order. I talk to one man who refuses to acknowledge what's happening and a young woman who is very scared. I stop another man as he tries to smuggle illegal goods in his car. There is a mood of futility. It doesn't seem worth the effort to stop the criminal.

Competing Demons

I'm an arms dealer. There is an arms race going on between two central European countries. It's being driven by two identical demons. I come into an office. I go to an alcove with a sink and a soap dispenser to wash my hands. Someone says that without the demons the countries wouldn't be able to afford a packet of pralines. This last word is said in a sort of pseudo posh John Cleese voice. My mind starts rummaging around for a similar word and I come up with the name Praslin (pronounced "pralan" with the last vowel nasalised) from an old romantic movie about a scandal in 19th century France.

(I just googled the name and came up with "All This and Heaven Too" as the movie.)

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Space is Different

I'm experiencing a sort of travelogue of an exotic Asian country. I see boats floating down a river in a jungle. The prows of the boats look like some of the forked branches hanging down from the trees. I gather there's a word in the local language for this resemblance.

Now I'm looking at a huge statue. It looks like lava has flowed over it and partially covered it. I'm standing on its shoulder. I climb down to the base. I know that the statue is an alien artifact. A message has been found that says "space is different". I know that this is a clue left by the aliens to indicate that if we really understood space we could build faster than light ships. I tell someone that I find the message scary because it means that we have to overturn all our views of reality. They're not impressed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Arriving in London

I've arrived in London. I catch a train out to the suburbs and walk along a street looking at the houses. There are rows of terrace houses of different kinds. There's a pleasant feel to the place. I come to a shopping centre. I look to my left and I can see the platform of a train station. I walking along past the shops. I see a blue sign for a phone shop which is downstairs in a basement. I can see down the stairs into the shop.

Now I see someone I recognise. It's Sandy Gutman aka Austen Tayshus (an Australian comedian). I tell him I've just arrived from Australia and that I'm pretty jetlagged from the flight. He takes me under his wing and we go to a literary group he's attending. A group of people are sitting around the table. The group leader proposes a topic and each person has to say something about it. The first topic is John Fowles. I'm pleased to be able to say something about a topic I'm familiar with. The next topic is "Young people in the 12th century". Before it's my turn I try to remember what little I know about Chaucer. I figure that's as close as I can get to the topic.

The topics come from small study guides on the table. I pick up one and see that it's about W.H. Auden. I flip through the book looking for poems I know like the one he wrote at the beginning of WW2 http://www.johnharle.com/philosophy/...y/WHAuden.html. I groan and show the book to the others. At the back of the book are illustrations of some kind of exercise system Auden had worked out. I get the impression that it's at least partially related to his homosexuality.

Now I decide I want to have a smoke. I get up and go out some French doors and sit on the edge of the veranda. The people thank ,e for not smoking inside. Some of them come out and sit with me. A rather stout lady tells me about how big the meals are in the club across the road. We talk about food for a while. She's very friendly.

Now I get up and walk so I can see the harbour. I'm still talking to the lady. I say that I haven't got anywhere to stay yet because I don't know where I want to live. It feels friendly and not too strange. I think to myself that I may get homesick but I feel confident that I'll do well. I look at the harbour and say to the lady that it's not cold so I'll do all right. I look around and see Wendy M in the crowd.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Devastated Landscape

I'm with some kind of government delegation to Malaysia. We're looking at a huge area that's been cleared of its native rainforest. Our guide says that the trees have been cut down and replaced with palms which have got out of control. We fly over the area and I can see how degraded the land is. There's erosion on the hills. We fly over a volcano. Our guide says that one Australian Minister for Foreign Affairs climbed the volcano. I don't recognise the name and conclude it must have been a long time ago.

Now we're walking up a road in the forest. This looks more like Australian bushland. I comment that there are camphor laurels (a weed tree species) growing in the bush. I start to notice big storage tankers hidden in the trees. There are some tents and houses as well. I gather the people here are illegally pumping oil out of the ground. After a while we decide to turn back. There is a growing feeling that this is a dangerous place because of all the illegal activity.

Now we're walking back down the road. We pass a group of people in a clearing on our right. I get the impression it's some kind of religious gathering. One of my companions says that this is some kind of cult. He says that Foreign Affairs is more interested in the cults than the devastation  of the landscape. I point to the hills we flew over and say that even though they look green enough there is a million times more life in the forest. The green  cleared hills remind me of the land around Lismore.

Recording a Conversation

I'm watching a scene in which Giles from Buffy is a researcher. He wants to records a conversation with a young man. He is sitting on the bed and he reaches down to turn on a recorder. The young man doesn't say anything but lies down on the white carpet and starts to do exercises. He rolls around on the floor for a while and finally Giles reaches down and turns off the recorder in disgust.

A Fellow Actor

I want to turn a car around but there's no room. I have to drive down a highway looking for a place to turn. I haven;t got my seat belt on. I drape it across my chest and hope I get a chance to fasten it. After a while I come to a place where the road is partially blocked by fridges. They have spilled over from the side of the road. I turn to the right into a parking area for a small shopping mall.

Now I'm looking at an outdoor table. There's a rectangular flower container on it. I look at it and see that the soil is dried out. Two little girls come up and watch as I drag a stick through the dry soil. At first it looks like all the plants are dead but then I see one spindly plant growing close to the side of the container. It's some kind of succulent. It's not a type of plant that I like. One of the girls says she knows about plants and seeds and thinks she can get plants growing in the container. I decide the issue is in good hands.

Now I'm looking at a young man. I recognise him and tell him that we acted together in a recent production. He says he's a jewelry salesman now. We start to talk shop about acting. He says that he was in a production directed by Austen. Apparently no matter what you told him all he would say was "So ...". I say that I was in a Peter Brook production of "Much Ado About Nothing". He used pupils from my school and a neigbouring girls' school. As I talk John B comes up. He says that Pam from the laundry is on the phone with a problem. I go back to the car and pick up a tiny little phone. It's only about 3 inches long and looks like a big thorn. I can barely hear Pam. I move around until I can hear a bit better and tell her to ring me back on my mobile. I have a big of trouble remembering my number.

Seeing the Eagle

I'm looking to the south through the window. I see a shape moving and realise that it's an eagle. It's flying from left to right. Because it's at eye level and side on it's quite hard to follow and I soon lose sight of it against the background of the trees  on the other side of the valley.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Changing the Past

A fragment in which I somehow change the past. I have to wait for the results to flow through to the present.

Keeping My Head Down

I'm a soldier. A conscript. I'm with another conscript lying in a sunken garden in a park in the city. We're waiting to move on a group of enemy soldiers only a few yards away. After a while my companion says he's worried about his tank. He says that it's been running in second gear for a long time and will be damaged if he doesn't do something about it. He moves off to do this.

Now I notice another man who has moved to the right and gone through a door. He's going to outflank the enemy. I decide to do the same but I'm spotted. One of the enemy throws a grenade at me. It's a small rounded cylinder. I duck down behind a marble wall and hope that the blast will go over me.

Hunted By the Criminal

I go to visit Trish. She's with some other people working on a project. I gather she's using a system developed in Sydney. I can see a cartoon face of a baby on a screen.

Now I'm returning to a place where I used to work. I've been accused of a crime concerning a baby. I'm not sure what. I want to tidy up a mess I left behind on a wooden platform. I think about Diane H. That she's the best researcher even if she's not a nice person.

Now I'm confronted by another researcher. He's tall and mad looking. He says he's going to punish me for the thing about the baby. I'm at the top of a small ladder and he's below me. I try to explain that I'm just cleaning up but he won't listen. I can see that he has a gun but it looks odd, as if it's not all together. I get the impression that he's the criminal and he's trying to frame me for his crime.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dancing In A Circle

I'm at some kind of group training. There are 20 or so people present. We're in a hall. We're going around in a circle. Someone throws me something that looks like a dried pig's ear (the kind we give the dogs as treats). I know that this is a signal for me to do something but I don't know what. I stumble and throw the ear to someone else. I feel a bit foolish.

Now with with some women on a road near the top of a hill. I want to go to the top but a bell sounds to tell us to come back to the group.

Now I'm sitting with a young man in school uniform. He's an Asian student. He's talking to me but I find it difficult to understand him. He picks up a four colour pen in front of me and puts it in his jacket pocket. I think it's mine and consider to tell him to give it back or just let him have it when I see my pen underneath something on the desk in front of me. I say to him that since it's mid afternoon it's too late to go back to work. I work out what time it would be by the time I get back to work and conclude jokingly that it would be better to just go home. I get the feeling that my humour is a bit laboured.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Taking A Leak

I'm showing a new woman employee the ropes. I think we work for Telecom. We're on the night shift. I have to take a leak and go into the toilet. The woman is still with me as I urinate. I notice that the urinal is flushing. I tell her that if things are quiet and there are no crises you can take it easy on the night shift.

I'll Sue

I'm involved in a dispute of some kind. Someone asks me what I want to do. After a moment's thought I say "I'll sue".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

What Do You Think Alexander?

I'm setting up a display in a hall. I'm going to project an image of a painting. The painting is a desert landscape. There are beautiful colours in the painting and I want to get them right in the projected image. I adjust the settings until I'm satisfied. I go up to the projection and check the that skin tones of the explorers in the picture are correct.

Now I go back to some other people who are also setting up. I ask them what they think. One of the people is Alexander Downer (the Foreign Affairs Minister). I ask him what he thinks and call him Alexander. Then I think that perhaps I should have been more formal but decide it doesn't matter.

On the Town

Malcolm Turnbull (the Environment Minister) is going to take some visitors out on the town. He arrives with a female companion. As they leave I notice that she has a magnificent fur coat.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Reflux

I've got reflux. I struggle not to throw up and finally lurch to the door thinking that I'm going to be sick. I have to go down the road about 50 yards until I can find a spot, by which time the impulse has passed. A big 4 wheel drive goes by. I hear a voice ask where I'm going to go all the other days of the year.

Petrol Surcharge

I'm at the Boyles Rd turnoff outside Goolmangar. I'm talking to a tree lopper. He asks me to explain how the petrol surcharge works. I say that the price of petrol goes up by a small amount and the consumers don't notice it much. The money collected is used to fund good works like roadside clearing, which is where he comes in. The tree lopper says something about this meaning that Buffy would be after him.

Smartie Cakes

I'm in a community hall. Lethal looking cakes made of chocolate covered in Smarties (like M&M's) are on sale. I gather that the proceeds go to charity. I talk to one of the the people behind the counter who tells me about a 2 day Buddhist training session at Richmond. I ask Sherrie if she would mind if I attend and she says no. I decide against it. I can't be bothered going all that way.

Now we're leaving. Helen is with me. I have my arm around her. She gets her foot caught behind a chair and stumbles forward so that I end up with my arm around her neck as if I have her in a head lock.

Tough Meditation

I'm at a meditation course. It's a tough setup like Goenka. The instructors are very strict. I don't like them. I get the feeling that it's almost like a cult. Some scenes from the dream:

The people are all moving to a part of the hall that's set down in the ground. One of the instructors asks me if I feel that I can lead the group and I reply that I was just getting out of the way. His attitude is rather mocking and snide.

Cushions and robes are being handed out. I hope that we don't have to sit cross legged because I know I'll be very uncomfortable.

I'm walking across a square. It's in the grounds of a big church. I look up at the steeple and comment to the person next to me that it's a big church. I say I've never been there before.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Elvis / Andy / Abbott

I'm outside the computer centre. I see Elvis walking towards me. He's tall and fit looking with dark glasses. He invites me to come with him while he does some business. I'm with my family but decide to go with him.

Now Elvis has become Andy. We're in a government office. It turns out that Andy is under a cloud. He conducted a survey about people coming out of prison. He asked questions like how many of them are sick when they come out. I think these are good questions but because the answers make various people look bad he's got into trouble.

Now I'm sitting next to Tony Abbott (the Federal Health Minister). I ask him if this is his electorate and he says yes. I tell him I used to be in the electorate of Lowe and we talk about previous members. I say that when I was a kid one Liberal candidate used to run unopposed. I mention another member who was minister for the Navy. A woman nearby comments that he was a fine man. I don't say anything in reply even though it didn't think much of him.

I decide to see if I can do something for Andy. I tell Abbott about the problem and suggest that if the matter comes to him he could put in a good word for Andy. He sort of agrees. I can sense that he's a bit cautious about committing himself.

Now I decide to find Andy. I leave the office and walk down a street. I see carrying the frame of a chair. I gesture to him to go to up the street to my right that leads to the pub. He mimics my gesture humorously. We walk up to the pub. I see a woman sitting outside and I'm sure she was there when we left. We go up a ramp into the pub.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm kinda surprised I don't see more Elvis dreams in the DJ section around here.  And he only made a guest appearance in yours. I guess the king really is dead.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sad but true. I've never been a real Elvis fan beyond seeing that he was a great talent and a pivotal force in music. What pleased me about this dream was that the Elvis I saw was young and fit. Not the dreadful self-parodying  creature of his later years. It breaks my heart to see that the impersonators' uniform is those dreadful clothes.

Hey! Maybe I'm getting in touch with my inner Elvis.  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Interesting Lecturer

I'm at uni. It's the beginning of the year. I'm outside of a lecture theatre as the people inside come out. They're pushing and shoving. I comment on this to a cheerful looking man nearby. When the crowd has cleared a bit we go in. I stick with the man and his friends. They don't seem to mind. We go down the middle of the aisle with people going the other way on both sides. I comment that it's like Moses parting a sea of undergraduates. We come to where my companions want to sit. It's like a booth in a restaurant. I ask if I can sit with them and they agree. One man says he's getting out soon so I have to climb over him to sit near the wall in the booth. I have a cushion with me.

Now I'm talking to the lecturer. She's a rather attractive woman in her early thirties. I ask where I can get secondhand books for the course. We talk for a while and I discover that she knows Latin and Greek. She says she can handle the Latin herself but Greek is more of a problem because the uni is cutting back on courses. I'm tempted to tell her that in my time Greek has been completely removed but don't. I tell her I studied with Professor Treweek. I quote a phrase from Medea - _ten kardian ten emen diephthark_ which means "he has destroyed my heart". We talk about what a fascinating man Treweek was. Then the lecturer points out the door and across the quadrangle and says that she has an almost mystical feeling sometimes at the end of the day when the light is fading. I have to leave and comment that we have talked about so many things in just 10 minutes.

Now I'm walking back to the lecture theatre from buying some books. I have a small book in my hand. It has on of my bookmarks in it. I think about the idea of breaking a country up into small cantons  which is discussed in the book. I come to the door of the theatre. There's a sign saying the venue has been changed to the Brennan Building. I go in anyway to see if my friends are there and if they have my pillow. There are some people inside. I decide to climb over some seats down to the aisle and discover that there's a drop and I have to climb down over some glass slats. I hear an older man saying that the place is going to the dogs because it's being starved of funds. He sounds very bitter. He says he has written a paper about it.

Note

I looked in Medea and couldn't find this phrase but I do remember it from somewhere. Professor Treweek was a genuinely fascinating man. A true scholar as well as a code breaker during WW2. I remember the first time I met him he gave a fascinating talk about how Delphi was called _omphalos ges_ - the navel of the world.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tiny Nests

I'm walking down a road. I think it's in the Blue Mountains. As I walk past a bus stop I look down and see that the ground is covered in tiny nests. They're no bigger than ant lion traps. I step carefully and think that when they're full of eggs it will be difficult. I see a bus coming up the road but it turns off. I realise that I'll have to go back to the bus stop.

Weird Neighbours

I'm at some kind of meeting. It feels very strange and sinister. It's a sort of cult that's running a suburb.

Now I'm with Sherrie in our new home. She tells me that someone has left a red hippeastrum flower in the letterbox for "Sheree". She doesn't seem to realise that it's for her. I look out of the window and see some of our neighbours and realise that these are the weirdos I saw in the meeting. I don't want to alarm Sherrie but I have to tells her what is going on.

Now I'm watching as two of the neighbours try to break into a locked piano stool that belongs to Kevin A. They have a long spike which they drive into the top of the stool a couple of times. I'm concerned that if they make a mistake they'll break the slate floor.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tennis Courts

Sherrie and I are walking along a road. We pass a man and a woman talking. The man is dressed for tennis. I gather he's a tennis coach. The woman is telling him that her husband is in hospital.

We walk on a few feet and see a path leading off the road. We go along it and see that there are two concrete tennis courts. Sherrie comments that it's nice to know they're there if we ever want to play tennis. I say I think mentioned that the courts were there.

A Party

I'm in the backyard of a terrace house. Brett tells me there's a stranger out the back asking for me. I go out the back gate and see a man on a yellow motorbike. He tells me that he's been looking for God ever since his wife got sick. I don't want to be rude so I don't comment.

Now I go back into the house. There are lots of people in a sunroom at the back of the house. John K comes up and wants to shake hands but when he does he tries for a hand crushing grip. I pull my hand away and say that I won't shake his hand if he does that. He offers his hand again and we shake a bit warily. I notice how small his fingers are and then realise that he is only tiny.

More people arrive. One young woman is supposed to be my fiancee. I sit next to her but she's busy talking to someone else. I get up and go to the front of the house. An overweight man comes out of the toilet. I was going to go in but decide not to because of the smell.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cornflakes

I'm some kind of secret agent. I'm meeting a woman in the street. She's being followed so she's in disguise with a blond wig. She reminds me of Kim Basinger. I say we should find the street coffee vendor. He's my contact. I have a presentiment that the stalker will find us.

Now we're sitting side by side in a restaurant booth. There is someone opposite us. The woman playfully sprinkles cornflakes over my head. I do the same to her and speculate about whether I can pour them down her back. I sing a nonsense song to myself. "You always sprinkle cornflakes on the one you love".

A Past Scandal

I'm at Five Dock in Helen's room. I have to sleep here even though Gran is now using it. I go to a little cupboard to get some clothes that have been left for me. When I open it stuff falls out.

Now I'm looking at a newspaper clipping about a boy who got into trouble after bullying an exchange student from another country in the school cadets. He says that he learned his lesson and even turned his uniform into a Minoan Greek rug.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meditating Alone

I'm in a large meditation group. I've been meditating with a young woman for a while but she's told me that this week she's going to be meditating with my father. I go to the sliding doors leading to the stairs but Rod H is closing them as I arrive. I open them and start up the stairs. My father goes up another set of stairs at the same time.

Now I'm at the top of the stairs. I see the young woman who says she's going to be up the front with my father. I'm quite upset and feel this as a rejection but I don't want to let on how hurt I am. I say that I'll be in my usual place. I go to my place which is a marked out rectangular area. I drop my stuff and go to do something before the session starts. When I come back I see that someone else has taken my spot. I find that my mediation chair has been moved to the outside of the building in the shade. Two men behind me are loudly answering questions form an instructor. I'm a bit surprised by this because in the past these two have been quite dodgy. I look at my chair. It's like a combination of a kneeling stool and  a bench. It's quite big. I look towards another area which is down the back and lower down but is in the sun. I decide it's too much trouble to move the chair down there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Eavesdropping

I'm walking across a road to a house. I see that there are actually two houses. I go around the first one to the door of the second and go in. I want to take a leak so I go into the toilet. I can hear people talking in low voices. I can't make out what's being said. I'm not sure I'm supposed to hear this.

A Cheap Traineeship

I'm talking with Dave R. He tells me that last year he had a traineeship with IBM. He says that they gave him pointless tasks to do. He also says the pay was very low.

----------


## The Cusp

> Cornflakes
> I sing a nonsense song to myself. "You always sprinkle cornflakes on the one you love".



Now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head all day!

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hi Cusp. They don't write songs like that any more. I've always loved songs with deep and meaningful lyrics.  ::shock::

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

No Plants

I'm talking to a man who tells me that his team have been working on the garden mowing the grass and clearing weeds. We go outside and I can see that there aren't any plants in the garden and the grass has been slashed. It looks like it did when we first moved in. It looks okay at first but I can see how rough it looks on closer inspection. I know the weeds will grow back. I look at a sort of water course on the property and see that it's covered with a bright green low growing weed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Sword in the Stone

I'm in some kind of magical medieval world. I'm being held against my will. The only possession I have is a sword. Someone tells me that I can't move far from my current location. I fear that my sword will be taken away and that my movements are being monitored by magical means. As I worry about what to do the old man I'm staying with says he may know of a place to hide the sword that won't be found out. He takes me to see the ancient stone works of the area. He points out that there are certain cracks in the stone walls and aqueduct that are actually port of the original mountain. He climbs up onto a stone pillar and moves a heavy rock to show me a hiding place. I can see that he's rather unsteady and watch with concern as he struggles to replace the rock.

Broken Teeth

I'm in Crawford House. I can see that the manhole cover in the corridor ceiling is open. Steve G is tidying up in the roof cavity and asks for my help. There's a ladder underneath the hole. It's folded into a step ladder but I straighten it out and place it up into the hole. Little clamps at the end of each arm lock into place on the edge of the hole. I think about the mess in my own roof and comment that I've seen worse.

At this point I realise that there is something loose in my mouth. I take it out and see that it's two teeth from my lower jaw and what looks like a piece of bone from my jaw. They are still attached to each other. I put the teeth into my shirt pocket.

Now I'm talking to a woman. She has an old dot matrix printer. I gather that two different groups print to it. One uses it for landscape and the other for portrait. I suggest that she buy a new printer and she says that she's had this one for 8 years and she wants something as reliable. I say that I might be able to find another printer for her so the two groups can each have a printer. I'm thinking about an old LA310 I have stashed away.

Now I'm back in the IT offices. I'm going to tell Mike that I need to get emergency dental work and that I'll be away for at least two days but he's not in his office. I ask Tracey to give me a lift. We drive down a highway until we come to the end of construction. I tell her about my teeth but don't show them to her. Marg is sitting on my left. I show her the teeth. I look at the piece of jaw attached. It looks like it is partly made of metal.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Crocodiles in the Driveway

Sherrie and I are walking down a street. We're discussing buying a house. I can see an open pathway beside a river. Sherrie asks me if I looked at any sites by the river and I say that none had come up when I was looking.

Now we're looking down at the driveways of some houses. They run down into water. I can see that there are crocodiles in the water. I comment that you wouldn't want to lose your balance when you got out of your car ans fall into the water. The next house has a bed sitting in the water. There's a crocodile under the bed. As we watch it backs out from under the bed. It's chewing on a sandal.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ancient Greek

I'm trying to impress Sherrie with my knowledge of Homer. We're watching a young Classics professor at work and I'm commenting on what he's doing. He reminds me of Jonas Armstrong (the bloke who plays Robin Hood in the new series). I make a few observations that are more or less accurate and then we see a linen manuscript blowing in the breeze. I start talking about the situation when you've only got a single copy of a work. I say that the linen manuscript is the only example of "The Women of Andromache". I ask the professor to agree but he walks past us to the toilet. When he comes back he apologies. He says that this is the earliest version of a different work. I feel a bit foolish.

Now we're sitting in a car with the professor. He says that his family have been teaching Greek for generations. He talks about his childhood and recounts how he was attacked by a goose when he was young and how he is still afraid of geese. I ask him about Mrs Brickhill, my old teacher. He says that she died in 1987 after being in a coma for 3 weeks. He speaks very highly of her. I gather he knew her softer side.

We discuss where we're going to meet later. We were going to meet at a bar in Berlin but the plans may have been changed. I have some cleaning to do first. I don't want to get out of the car because it's cold.

Seeing Ian

I'm walking down Rowley Rd with some work colleagues. As we get to the corner of Mons St I see Ian G riding by on a bicycle. He turns around and comes over to talk to us. He looks tanned and fit. His beard is a bit longer. It looks squarish. He says he's got a job teaching computers to technical people. I say that won't be hard and think that this sounds patronising so I say that it will be challenging.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Chinese Lizards

I'm standing at a laundry tub. I'm holding two lizards. I know that they're bred commercially in China. I have to keep them apart because they'll fight if they get too close.

----------


## The Cusp

Sounds like chines water dragons.  The males don't get along.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pretty things. We get nice lizards in my part of the world, but my two dogs ensure that the smart ones stay on the other side of the fence. We also occasionally get goannas which are big monitor lizards that can be more than a metre long. _Everybody_ stays away from them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Teasing Kevin G

I'm sitting with some people in a restaurant booth. One of the people is Kevin G. We're talking about another man who isn't there. I say he is quite similar to Kevin because he is big and round and bald. I add that he doesn't have Kevin's smooth skin.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Brother's Story

I'm at some kind of resort. I want to go to the toilet so I walk up a street until I come to a series of doors on my left. I pick to last one. Before I go in I check that there aren't any more doors further along the road. Once I'm satisfied I go to enter. As I go through the door a man comes up behind me and follows me inside. Inside there is a large courtyard with a fountain. There are doors for cubicles around the room. The man whispers in my ear that I should have a look at his brother's story. He says it's going to be syndicated. I ignore him.

A Near Miss

A fragment about being outside Middleton's chemist shop on Great North Road. (I'm trying to return to the area I grew up in in Sydney so I can recognise a dream sign, but each time I scan through the area before I go to sleep I have a dream of a place that is just outside the area I've visualised.)

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Magic Mushrooms

I'm in a game park of some kind. I can see across the street that there are some magic mushrooms growing under a hedge near a shop. I go to pick them but a group of tourists come up the hill toward me so I go down to the bottom of the hill and then jog back up. I pass through the group.

Now I'm in the shop. There is an old lady there as well. At first I think all the mushrooms are gone but Sherrie points out some. I pick them and check to see that they turn blue. A couple turn yellow so I discard them. I look around the shop for a plastic bag. I put the mushies I've selected in the bag. One looks like a broccoli stalk.

Now I'm talking to an old man. He doesn't seem to mind that I've picked the mushies. I fact he seems quite knowledgeable on the subject. He talks about a DAT variety and offers to buy some for me.

Now I'm talking to the local MP. He's a South African judging by his accent. He also doesn't seem to mind about the mushies.

Guinea Fowl

I'm driving down the road past the Sports Club in Lismore. I see a flock of guinea fowl in the park on my right. I've seen them before and on impulse I pull over to have a better look. When I get out of the car I see that there is quite a crowd. A woman volunteer who feeds the birds rather rudely tells the people that they're scaring the birds and she'd rather they went away. Another male volunteer gives me a rueful look as if to say "She's always like this".

I go back to the car but instead of getting in I walk down a path beside the road. After a while the path turns into scaffolding. A woman in front of me is scared of heights and is getting very worried. We come to the end of the scaffolding and she wants to get down but is afraid. I say that I'll sit down on the side of the platform until she's down. There are other people sitting on the platform watching. I look down and see that it's not far to the ground. I consider jumping but I don't want to hurt myself. Finally someone starts folding the scaffolding up and i get down. People are leaving. One older man says he wants to be woken at 11. I think to myself that I never get sleep in like that.

A Mystical Monarchy

I'm watching an old movie mad in the 30's. It speaks about the English monarchy in prophetic terms. The next king is referred to as "The Potter".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Strangle the Old Lady

I'm parked in a narrow area. It's up on a raised area of some kind. There's another car parked behind me. In the car there's a girl who's going to have an operation. I know the other people in the car don't want me to wish her good luck. Another car comes up and parks so that I'm jammed in and can't get out. I can see that it's just touching mine.

Now I'm standing in front of my car. I see a small box. It breaks open and two smaller boxes fall out. I know that they're some sort of rations. There is an old woman nearby. I know she's really nasty and I put my hands around her neck. I'm tempted to choke her but I don't.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Another Ceremony

I'm in my home but it's a bit bigger. There are rows of seats. I'm part of a congregation disciples of a guru. I see a diagram of a ceremony that we're going to perform. There is a girl sitting on my left and another on my right. The girl on my left groans because we've already done several of these ceremonies. I slump down in my chair and pretend to be be asleep. Both girls put their head on my shoulder. The one on the right kisses me gently and I return the kiss. I'm quite excited by this.

At Central Station

I'm with a group of people crossing the road outside Central. Most of them continue on down George St. I go to the left back towards Grace Bros.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Spangled Drongos

I'm looking out onto a lawn. I can see some birds around a feeding tray on the ground. Some of the birds are crows but I can see that there are also three spangled drongos.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Magda

I'm visiting someone in hospital. One of my colleagues I think. I go up to the ward and find several of my colleagues are already there sitting around the bed. Dave R has his arm in plaster and I gather there's been some kind of accident. One of the people is Magda Szubanski. She's the centre of attention because she's just opened a new show. My impression is that she is feeling insecure and needs reassurance so I say some nice things about her show.

Now we're leaving. There is a crowd of fans and reporters. I whisper to Magda that I wouldn't mind an autograph. I add as a joke that I'd hang onto it because it might be worth something one day. We push our way through the crowd and go down a flight of stairs. On the way down Magda's little silk bellhop cap comes off. It sort of spoils her exit.

An Eagle

I'm somewhere overlooking a valley. There is someone with me. I see a wedgetailed eagle. It's flying out over the valley but it's at eye height. I can see it side on. I point it out to my companion.

----------


## The Cusp

So the Spangled Dorango is a bird, eh?  The one in your avatar doesn't look very spangled, whatever that means

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Yep. Very pretty actually. It's glossy black so I guess that's the spangled bit.



I love the forked tail.

There's an Aboriginal legend that says that the drongo used to be white without the fork in his tail but he stole fire from an ogre and in the process got covered in soot. When the ogre caught him escaping with the fire he threw his spear and nicked his tail.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Making the Bed

I'm in a sort of talkback situation. People are having their say about the state of the nation and the mood is rather gloomy. When my turn comes I make up a bed for the compere as I talk. I say that if the government goes in for short term thinking we won't even have sheets for out beds. I ask if the compere wants me to have the top sheet folded or not.

Now I'm watching as the new head of the CSIRO (Australia's top scientific organisation) is being quizzed. I gather that his pet project is to build a fast breeder reactor. He says that he encountered a lot of opposition to this idea. He describes going to a lunch in the country and only getting to the beginning of his talk before being heckled by the locals. He says that he was annoyed at first but then decided that he needed to hear what this part of the Liberal Party had to say. I think to myself that he should be listening to everyone and not just the Liberals. (Contrary to their name the Liberals are very conservative. Neocons mostly.)

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Paperwork

I'm outside Trish's office. The door is ajar and I go in. I wonder whether to say anything about her father's death and decide against it. Trish is in the office. She is standing. There are two other people sitting at her desk working. There is a photocopier by the wall. It's working and I notice that it's very noisy. I show Trish a sheaf of papers and say that they've been sent from the department. She asks what we're supposed to do with them and I say that we don't have to do anything. They've been sent back because they've been processed.

A Killing Spree

I'm in an outdoor area. There are people sitting at desks along a street. I have a sword and I walk down the street chopping people up with the sword. There isn't any blood and none of the people resist. I finally come to a fat young man who is holding a strange looking gun. He points it at me but I easily deflect it with my sword. I take the gun off him and shoot him in the stomach. This time there is a little blood. He's still alive. He doesn't seem to be badly injured.

Paper Size

I'm the in the Patient Fees office. I'm talking to someone about a pad of paper. I need to see what size I have. The pages of the pad have been torn at the bottom so I get a sheet from another pad to compare. I notice that the edge of this sheet is wavy and that it's wider than the first pad. The person with me says that I can talk to Prince Rupert. I gather this is the man on my left.

Long Grass

I'm walking in the garden. I come to a spot where the grass is really long. I know I should do something about it but it's too hot. I can see a man next door mowing his lawn. He's red in the face and obviously very hot. I don't think this is a good idea. I know the grass will only get longer and I feel guilty about not doing anything.

Bending the Tree

I'm in the suburbs of an American town. I look at all the neat houses. I'm meeting Sherrie.

Now we're in a van. Sherrie is driving. We come to a park. I see Peter from the meditation centre. He's climbing up a tree. I can see that he wants to get a better look a cicada on the trunk just above him. He climbs a bit more and the tree starts to bend under his weight. It bends all the way to the ground. I get out of the van and have a look at the cicada. It looks different to the ones I'm used to. Peter carefully gets off the tree expecting it to spring back up but it doesn't. I'm concerned that we've damaged it. We try to get it to stand up but it won't. We finally prop it up against an official looking building. I can see a woman watching us disapprovingly.

Going Around the Block

I'm near the corner of George and Goulburn Streets in Sydney. I have to pick Sherrie up in Park St. I drive up to Town Hall but get tangled up in the complicated intersection there. I realise that I can only turn left and that I'll have to go around the block.

Now I'm riding a bicycle down the footpath past Town Hall. I pass various people sitting on the pavement. Some are beggars but as I pass one woman she asks me to think about the poor. I gather that she is sort of collecting good karma for them. I continue down George St. I navigate through the crowd quite easily on the bike. Some people look at me with annoyance but I keep going. I get to Goulburn St.

Lyall's Fancy Phone

I'm talking to Lyall about Holosync. He tells me taht he's got it recorded on his phone. He takes the phone out of its box and shows me all the functions. I ask if he can store DVD's on it and says yes. I ask him if he takes it to work and he says no. I laugh and comment that I didn't think so because he's still got it in the original box.

Now I'm in Lyall's house. He's preparing food. There are other people there. As Lyall chops up salad stuff I listen to them talk. I get the impression that there's some kind of dispute going on. A young girl is at the centre of it. As I watch a rather heavily built man comes in. He's the girl's estranged father. He urges her to take it easy and listen to what he has to say.

Ruby Jumps the Gate

I'm standing on a road. There's a gate across it. Ruby is on the other side. I call her but she walks down the road. I think to myself that she wants to go exploring and she won't come to any harm. She stop after a few yards and comes back to the gate. At my urging she jumps over it. I'm glad to get her back but I have misgivings about her learning she can jump so high. I'm concerned it means that she will know that she can get out anytime she wants.

I look behind me and see Duddie. He's lying in the grass beside the road. I call to him a few times but he won't come. I decide that I'm going to have to bribe him with  a treat.

(Phew. What a collection. This is a record.)

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Art History, Spooks, Toxic Queensland

I want to talk to Trish. I go into her office. She is sitting at a desk in front of a group of students. I gather that she is about to start a class. I bend down and ask her if there is anything she needs me to do. She says no and I leave. As I walk down the corridor towards Crawford House I think about Trish teaching Art History.

Now I'm with John B. There is a TV at the end of the room. It's showing a program about Rugby League. John comments that they're talking about the brother of Gary Grey. He says that the two brothers have been into mind control and motivation for sportsmen for a long time. I reply that they must be both spooks. After a while I tell John that I can't do anything and leave.

Now I'm walking back up the corridor. A group of people come round the corner. They seems to be in a bit of a hurry. One of them tells me that they're leaving Queensland because it's toxic. I reflect that because the hospital sits on the border I cross from NSW to Queensland numerous times a day.

Now I see Kathy P. She joins me and we walk into the hospital. She comments on a short corridor that links two hallways. It doesn't seem to serve any purpose. I'm tempted to start bagging the Health Department but decide that this unhelpful negativity.

Interrogators

I'm a prisoner of some kind. I'm in an opened grassed area. I'm standing by the fence watching three men about 20 feet away. Two of them are dressed in black. They remind me of Jesuits during the Reformation. I gather they are interrogating the third man. As I watch I can see that they are communicating without words. It's very sinister. I don't want them to come over to me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Spilt Milk

I have the job of putting milk out for cats in various houses. I go to three places and each time I fill the bowls but then spill the milk and have to cleanup the mess. I'm getting exasperated by this and wish I didn't have to do this job.

Now I'm going down a hill. There are places marked on the edge of the road where new houses are to be built.At the bottom of the hill there's a building on my right that is going to be refitted into flats. A couple who are going to move in say that it's okay but smaller than their old place.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Injured Dogs

Sherrie and I are in a car. We're waiting to turn right into a busy street. A dog walks in front of the car and goes out onto the road. I'm concerned that it will be hit.

Now something has happened to stop the traffic. I can see that there are two dogs on the road. I get the impression that they have been so focused on each other that they didn't look at the cars. I'm pretty sure they're both injured. I take advantage of the delay to turn right into the street. I want to get Sherrie away from the scene because I know she'll be upset.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Leaky Fountain Pen

I'm in the kitchen at Five Dock. I see that my pen is leaking. There is ink on the floor. I decide to change the cartridge. I put in the new one but but see that it is leaking as well. I take the pen apart and see that a seal looks like it has a nick out of the side and is perished. I'm very upset and say that just once I'd like something that goes right. I'm  working myself up into  a state but I realise that I'm overreacting.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Eagle

A fragment of seeing a wedge tailed eagle being harassed by smaller birds.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Mr F

I'm walking down a street towards the computer centre which is in an arcade like shop. Just before I get there I see Mike F. I go up to him and greet him happily. I embrace him and ask if he's come to visit the computer centre. He says no so I take him aside and we sit down at a table.

Now I'm looking at a piece of paper I've found. I say that it's a program. A man sitting next to me snatches it from me and starts peering at it. He looks a bit mad and disheveled to me. I prize it from his hand. I say that it looks like the program is to draw a picture of a sundae. I make a quick sketch of what I have in mind. The chocolate is frothing up and spilling over the top of the glass.

Dust Bath Dog

I'm in a house with a lot of other people. The house is high up and I can see down into a valley. Sherrie is with me. I ask her if she can see a German Shepherd down in the valley having a dust bath. She says yes.

Now I'm looking around at the people in the house. The strike me as rather New Age. I see one young man who looks a bit dubious. I gather that various people are going to use him for their pet therapies.

----------


## The Cusp

> Leaky Fountain Pen
> 
> I'm in the kitchen at Five Dock. I see that my pen is leaking. There is ink on the floor. I decide to change the cartridge. I put in the new one but but see that it is leaking as well. I take the pen apart and see that a seal looks like it has a nick out of the side and is perished. I'm very upset and say that just once I'd like something that goes right. I'm  working myself up into  a state but I realise that I'm overreacting.



It's only a pen, man...

That dream just make me realize I get upset at the stupidest things as well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

This one was interesting because I was actually able to see the pattern building. When I was a kid the family environment tended to amplify things like that. Everyone in my family was prone to the "why me?" syndrome. It took me years (decades actually  :smiley: ) to get a handle on it.

The one that I was thought was interesting was the dream about "spilt milk" and going downhill. I'm still pondering that one.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wear a Bra

I'm watching a young woman tennis player. I gather that she's recently injured herself and would be better off wearing a bra. Some people in the crowd call out to her to put a bra on but she refuses. After the game has gone on for a few minutes it seems that she may have to but she says that in the past people had wanted her not to wear a bra and she likes the freedom.

Christian Fellowship

I'm going to attend a fellowship at a church near the uni. I have a vague memory of having been there before so I know where4 the place is. I walk down City Rd. I have to go through a sort of cattle crush on the footpath. I come to the entrance of the church compound. I know I'm late. A small man with white hair and mustache greets me and shows me into the fellowship room. It's full of young people sitting around the walls. They don't look very promising but I go in and sit down. The people have to make room for me. In front of me is a big dog. At first I think that it's green but then I see that it's wearing a sort of track suit. I pat tit and it responds. It only occurs to me after I've patted the dog that it might not be friendly.

I don't stay very long before I decide I need to take a leak. I get up and go outside to find a toilet. I'm tempted to just go but I go back through the crush to find the fellowship room. There is fruit hanging from the crush. Plums I think. I'm tempted to take one but I don't.

Now I'm back in an empty room. It's dark. There is a long narrow book which I look through. It's the instructions for setting up a new fellowship. It looks a bit dodgy. I notice that the people in the fellowship aren't allowed to see the book until they've reached a certain level. I find this quite sinister.

Now the leader of the group and a woman come into the room. He seems to be disciplining her for some infraction. He pushes her down to floor with a chair and holds her there. I don't like the look of this and I leave. I've had enough of the fellowship.

Now I'm walking down towards Broadway to get my car. A young woman from the fellowship greets me in a friendly fashion. She seems quite keen to get better acquainted so I offer a lift and she agrees. I say I'll have to get the hubcap from my car that is on the other side of the road before we start.


Now we're driving to her house. We have chatted each other and more or less decided to have sex when we get there but we haven't actually said so. When we get there we go to the door. When she opens the door she says there's a problem. Apparently her flatmates are having a big cleanup so we won't have any privacy. I can see piles of stuffed animals and other girly stuff. I decide that I had better make a good impression so I offer to help. I look at the girl and see that she's not as pretty as she seemed and notice that her flatmates are quite attractive.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Staffies at Mullum

I meet Jon C. He tells me that his Staffordshire terrier has just had puppies and offers to show me. I wonder whether Sherrie would like one but decide she wouldn't. I decide to go and see them anyway. We walk along a street that reminds me of the route from High School to Five Dock, I realise that Jon is proposing that we walk to Mullum. I know that I haven't done anything at work the whole morning but decide it's okay.

Now we're at a shopping centre. I see Annette M and some other people from work are loading boxes to take to Mullum so I help them. I think that this will make my junket with Jon semi legit.

Now we've arrived at Mullum. The others go into Jon's house and I'm the last one outside. When I get to the door I see that his mother is greeting each person. I go to shake her hand.

Problems with Sun

There is a problem with Sun. I work at it but don't make any headway. A consultant arrives from Sun. He says he will give an hour's support plus special exercises. He shows me a group of people adopting strange poses together. I gather these are Sun employees. They line up with their heads to one side looking dreamy. They're outside standing in a lake.

Now the problem is fixed. I want to tell Peter S. I go to a building and ask for him and someone directs me to the top floor. I go up and see Peter and a group of finance people. I tell them about the consultant and the strange exercises.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Too Clever

I'm watching an interview with John Nettles. He talks about filming various episodes of Midsomer Murders. A man talks about two episodes which are set in Seaworld and on a cliff by the sea. Nettles says that these were in fact the same episode. The man is a bit embarrassed and says he was trying to impress by being too clever.

Embedded Stone

Sherrie and I are looking at an ancient stone which has been embedded in the ground for thousands of years. She says that it has survived because it's been dug in so deep. She says that a modern metal light would last as long if you did the same. I look at one we've just installed. It's in pretty deep. I comment that trying to hammer it in deeper would probably damage the top.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Housing Costs

Sherrie and I are in the loungeroom of a house. I gather it's a vet clinic. John is with us. He tells us that the individual blocks in the steps of his house cost hundreds of dollars. It takes a moment for the penny to drop and then I realise that he's having financial problems building the house.

In the Queue

Sherrie and I are in a queue. We step to the side for a moment and then rejoin the queue. A young black woman behind us looks as if she is going to object to us pushing in but then she laughs and says we're just reclaiming our places.

Playing Ball With Julia Gillard

I'm in an office with some political people. Julia Gillard is one of them. At some point she swings her hand and knocks something right out of the office.

Now I'm outside the office. It's dark but I find a tennis ball. It's like the multicoloured ones we throw for the dogs. I gather this is what Julia hit out of the office. I call out to her that she'll have to come out of the office to get it and she does. I'm going to throw it to her but Ruby walks from the right and sits down in front of me. I bounce the ball and it goes off to the right.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Heavy Doors

I'm at work. I have two heavy metal doors that I want to store. I manage to manhandle them outside and prop them up against a wall. I ring my boss and tell him what I've done. I'm a bit concerned that they're out of the rain.

Thick Soup

I go into a club. There's a wall at one end with art works contributed by the members. I have two works on the wall. I go to the wall and see that one one, a square of black, is loose so I produce a screwdriver from my shirt pocket and screw it back into the wall. When I'm satisfied I turn to go and see that there are lots of people waiting their turn at the wall. As I walk through the crowd I jokingly say "minimalist" in reference to my black square.

Now I'm at the food counter. I see Kevin A and someone else. They're having a bowl of thick soup with a chunk of bread. I decide to have the same. Margaret is behind me and she makes an encouraging remark. I get my soup and bread and am about to go and join the others when it occurs to me that I might need a knife. Margaret says no.

Super Slide

I'm watching the test runs of a new slide. Someone tells me that in one of the tests a girl put her leg out of the sled and couldn't get it back in. I see a film of this and comment that it looks dangerous.

Now I'm in the slide. It's long and quite gentle. It finishes in Five Dock shopping centre. I see a man checking some dials on the side of a semi trailer. The numbers are lower than I expected.

White Tigers

I find Sherrie sitting on a sofa watching a movie about white tigers. I sit with her and find that I have a white cub in my hands. It gets quite unruly so I put it aside and take hold of Sherrie's hands. She starts telling me how to do this until I tell her to stop. The movie ends and we can't make anything of it. We talk about renting it again.

The Wrong Book

I'm looking at my bookshelves and I see a book by Eric Ericson. At first I think it's the one that I think I bought but can't find but then realise that it's one I already own.

Cuddling Mum

I'm in a restaurant. I see my mother sitting up in bed. My sister is in the bed with her. I go across to the bed and get in. I snuggle up to my mother's side. It's very comforting. I know people are watching me but I don't care.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Sexual Encounter

I'm at Mike's place for a party. I've hit it off with the delicate dark haired nurse at LBH. We go into the kitchen for breakfast. I'm going to have cereal but Mike says he's going to make some special cocktails. He shows me the pack of mix he's going to use.

Now the nurse and I are in a bedroom. We start making love. [I've omitted some of the more explicit details here.] At a crucial point Mike's son comes into the room. I'm disappointed that our lovemaking has been interrupted but I talk to him for a few minutes. He shows me a roller door that leads into a corridor with more bedrooms. I'm keen keen to get back to the nurse so we can continue.

Dreams on the Road

I'm walking down Rowley Rd to the house in Five Dock. I'm trying to remember a dream so as I go I write words on the footpath. When I get close to the house it occurs to me that this isn't a very good approach.

Now I go into the house. It's being renovated and the are tarpaulins over the carpet and lots of wet paint. I'm not supposed to but I push the door to my old bedroom ajar to have a look. I apologise to one of the workman. I don't think it will do any harm.

----------


## The Cusp

> I'm walking down Rowley Rd to the house in Five Dock. I'm trying to remember a dream so as I go I write words on the footpath. When I get close to the house it occurs to me that this isn't a very good approach.



It may not be the most effective way to take dream notes, but it sure paints a cool image.  Would make a good picture or painting.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I keep going back to that street and that house. Scenes from my childhood. It's a perfect dream sign but I keep missing it. The dream mind was really giving me a nudge but I just didn't pick up on it. Oh well. I guess if I'd wanted to read my dream notes I would have had to retrace my steps. Or maybe walk backwards.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wild

A fragment in which I'm explaining to someone the idea behind Jay Griffiths' book "Wild". I say that we're all wild at heart with huge energies inside us.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Brainwashed

I'm involved in a political dispute of some kind. The leader of my side has visited our opponent's headquarters and is now being very conciliatory. I see him talking to someone through their car window trying to convince them of this new position.

Now Ive gone to see what's happening. I'm in a circular building with several others. We're being forced to march around and around. A woman is next to me trying to make me walk in a particular way and keeps grabbing at me and pulling me. I start to resist and I realise that I'm a prisoner.

Now I'm with three other men. One has been here longer than the others. He's a real mess. We're getting suspicious about what's going on. We try and work out what's happened to the first man. After a while we discover that he has been allowed to keep his watch. He says that the woman who was working on him said that it didn't make any difference. I have a feeling that this is the key to proving that he's been brainwashed. It has something to do with time discrepancies.

Now I'm looking down over a tropical scene. There's a lawn and a patch of trees. I watch as the others run out of the run into the trees.

Now I'm at the end of the story. It's like the end of a Michael Coney novel. The evil industrialist Rexten who has been trying to take over the planet has discovered that the huge plastic oil tankers he has been using are disintegrating in the ocean.

Intervening

I'm going to a special mediation session. I walk down a street and come to a railway station. I stand around outside for a few minutes waiting for the other members to arrive. After a while I conclude that I'm in the wrong place. I remember that there's a special room inside the station and decide to go there. I go inside the station. There are people sitting at tables drinking coffee. I go into the room and see that it's full of homeless people. There is one member of my group there and the derelicts are holding him. I'm sure they're going to beat him up. I step in and try to calm things down. I'm not confident that I'll make an impression but I do and I manage to free my colleague.

Now we're outside. I say that I could do with a cup of coffee after that. My friend agrees. He says that the homeless people were angry because someone had robbed them during the night. One woman had more that $2000 stolen from her purse. I comment that it's very foolish to carry so much money around.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stay Numbers

I'm looking at stay numbers generated by the PAS system. I talk to someone at Richmond Clinic and work out that you can tell if a person has been admitted because of marijuana abuse.

Now I'm talking to one of my bosses. I tell him about my project. I say that I got the idea from Ian G. He sounds seem very interested. I realise that I'm trying to impress him and not succeeding.

Now it's lunchtime. I'm walking with the boss and another manager up Hunter St. They say they're going to have lunch at the CSIRO Club in Laurel Ave. They say that a visiting head of state is going to give a speech. One of them jokes that it's a miracle he's still alive because he has a lot of enemies. They invite me to join them but I decline. I say that I've brought my lunch. I turn left to back to the hospital.

Now I'm walking along an alley. I pass a couple of American tourists. The woman is concerned about going up the alley because she thinks it looks dangerous. I look up the alley and see there's a busy market further on. It doesn't look dangerous to me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

No Seat Belt / Caving

I'm driving away from the city up Victoria Rd towards the Drummoyne shops. I realise that I don't have my seat belt on and I try to click it in place while keeping an eye on the road. I can't get it to work and as I keep trying I get really angry. Finally the traffic stops and I'm able to put my glasses on and see properly. I can see that there's an extra piece to the belt. I click it in properly.

Now I'm at the top of the hill outside the newsagents. I join a group of people and we go down into a cave. There's one very steep section where I realise I should have turned and descended like being on a ladder. By the time I work this out I see that I'm close to the bottom. This turns out to be the end of the cave. I'm a bit disappointed that there wasn't more to see.

Now we're leaving the caves. I see a young woman who I take to be Russian. I comment to he others on her intensely blue eyes. We come out onto an open grassed area. The leader of the group demonstrated a spinning Tai Chi movement and we all try it. My attempt is very awkward. I comment to someone that it was very lame.

Now the rest of the group is leaving. I keep dropping my sunglasses and by the time I get them the group is at the top of a long flight of stairs. I have to run to get to them. I'm under the impression that the tour is over but someone says that it won't end until 10pm.

In the Library

I'm with Tony in Leichhardt. I think we're at the corner of the alley that leads to the Leichhardt Bowl and Parramatta Rd. I leave to go home. I drive to Five Dock shops. I'm looking for a place to park.

Now I'm going into a library. I go through a couple of doors. I sit down at a PC. After a while I notice that Tony has joined me. I comment that he obviously knows me well because he knew where to look for me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Showing Margaret Around Sydney

Margaret is in Sydney for a visit and I'm showing her around at lunchtime. We down down towards Central Station. I point out the terrace houses of Redfern and Newtown and the two universities. I say that next time I'll take her to see Centenial Park.

Now we're in a bus going back uptown. I'm not sure where the stop for Margaret's connecting bus is so we get out. We're at the right stop and Margaret tells me she knows which bus to catch. I say she'd better take my phone number. She produces a thin wooden stick like a Paddle Pop stick and I write the number on it with some difficulty. A man who is going the same way as Margaret joins us. He looks like he's going to take care of her. I feel a small pang of jealousy.

Now I'm going back to work. I walk down an alleyway. I notice that I have no shoes on. I go past a man sitting in a chair. He calls out to me and I turn around. At first I think it's Dave G but it isn't. He asks me where my shoes are and I say that I either left them at the office or with Margaret. I continue down the alley and turn left.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Demobilised Officer

I'm part of a plot to rob a bank in the Sydney CBD. I go with some others to the target. It might be the corner of Castlereagh and Market St. I cross the road with another member of the plot. We stand in the crowd that is waiting for the lights to go green. There are no cars coming so one man walks across to the middle of the road. This triggers all the others to walk across too. When the first man reaches the other side he greets one of the conspirators. I'm concerned that this will give the game away.

Now I'm walking with the man to the headquarters of the plot. I gather that he used to be an officer in the army and some of the conspirators were his subordinates. I work out that this must mean that the date is in the early 1950's.

Protecting Trish

I'm in an office with Trish and another man. I have business with the man but he has said something to Trish that has reduced her to tears. I look at her and see how frail she is. I step in front of her and angrily call the man a c*nt. I tell him to go back to his office and wait for me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

How Many Muslims?

I'm at some kind of construction site. There's a big cleared area of flat land. I look out and see a number of people standing in various places. I recognise them as muslims by their turbans. I see that they're using the area for their prayers. I want to wander around the area and see the places they've picked. I wonder if they'll be offended and then decide that they'll be pleased that I'm taking an interest.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Alternative Bankruptcy

I walk up to a German man with a special filing tool I bought from him. The file is a bit warped and I straighten it as I go. I confront the man. I know that he used to be a seller of alternative technologies in Germany and went broke. I'm very self righteous because I reckon he let a lot of people down. I want him to admit he went bankrupt. He does, and says that in the end he lost his house and his family had to live in a shed at a power station. I start to feel sorry for him and say he's better off in Australia. I realise that he actually knows a lot about alternative energies.

Back At Work

I'm back at work after being off sick for a week. I'm outside with the trolley. I'm running water out of the wall into a container on the trolley. It's been heated by the sun so that it's quite hot. Some people are talking nearby.

Now I'm inside the building standing at the computer room door. Gave G is just going up the stairs. I give him some cheek and say that he hasn't updated my pass. He calls my bluff and asks for my pass. He says he'll do it right away. I hand it over.

Now I'm in the kitchen. I tell John how sick I've been. He doesn't seem very interested.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not My Jacarandas

I'm talking with a landscaping consultant about my garden. I realise that he wants me to get rid of all my jacarandas. I tell him I'm really attached to them and I don't want to lose them. I say that I'm willing to take out the ones that aren't thriving but I want to keep the best specimens. We walk around the garden and I point out various trees I think can go.



Mixed Doubles

I'm in the mixed doubles finals in a competition at work. My partner is married to the man in the other team who has an attractive young woman as a partner. I wonder if this causes friction. We're having trouble getting started. We can't find where we're supposed to play. We look in various rooms in the lower levels of the building but can't find the court. We finally sit down at a table and talk to the game officials. It seems that there are all sorts of bureaucratic hoops to jump through before we start.

Now I'm looking for my desk. The place is like a maze. I realise that I've walked past it and feel foolish but then I see that one of my colleagues has done the same. I find a box with a message from Helen G. She's out at Casino. The box is for an old printer which has died. I decide to tell her to buy a new one. I put on my headphones to call her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dark Lecture Theatre

I'm in a training course. Carlo is also there. I ask him if he can remember how to run batch jobs in GCOS. He says it's too long ago. I say that I'll have to google it to find out.

Now everyone else has left the training room. I get up and go into a nearby lecture theatre. It's dark and I gingerly go down the stairs and sit next to a man. He hands me a folder of documents and says that this won't work. I look at the documents and see that it's information about drug dosages. There is also a plastic strip with bottles of drugs in separate pockets. I gather the whole package is a proposed course of treatment for HIV.

I decide I'm in the wrong place and get up to leave. It's very dark. I have to go up the stairs on all fours. There seems to be sawdust on them. I hear someone say that Carlo and I have to give papers on the topics "horrific" and "lucidity".

Midsomer Murders

I'm with Sherrie at the corner of Anderson Rd and Gungas Rd. She is sitting at a computer about 30 feet away from me with her back to me. She asks me if there is something wrong with her PC. I can't see the screen clearly but catch a glimpse and tell her that I can see a normal Linux startup display.

Now we're walking up Basil Rd. We talk about an upcoming episode of Midsomer Murders. I say that we've seen it. I say that  the gatekeeper turns out to be involved in the murder.

Death of a Baby

I'm at Nimbin hospital. Some people are talking about a recent case where a baby has died during birth. I think for a moment and say that this has happened to me. I have a few misgivings talking about my own personal tragedy. I go on to say that it's very rare and a very small proportion of babies die like this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Underground Pool

Joy and I have gone to an underground pool. I swim for a while and then get out of the water. I notice that Joy has gone and the pool has mostly dried up. I decide to leave but I'm having trouble getting the sand off my feet. Some people come from deeper in the cave. I don't recognise them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dad Has a Stroke

I'm with Dad and Helen. We seem to be in the storeroom at work. Dd is sitting in a folding chair. He's quite frisky and keeps leaning over in the chair. I'm a bit alarmed by this. He seems okay and I make a remark which I decide is in poor taste.

Now Mum comes in and suddenly Dad launches himself out of the chair onto the floor. I can tell by the look on his face that something bad has happened. I can see that he's soiled himself. As he lies on the floor he gropes for something with his hand. It looks like he is wearing green washing up gloves. Mum and I get him to his feet. His face is blank. I know he's in bad shape. I ask Mum what we should do.

A New Doctor

I'm with a new doctor who has turned up at the hospital. I have to take him to Emergency because he's been bitten by a lizard. He says that the bite is dangerous because it can easily get infected. As we walk in the door he asks me what ED software we run.

Jurassic Lake

Sherrie and I are back in the past. We're going to study the large animals but we want to be safe. Sherrie suggests we sit in a boat in the middle of a weed choked lake. I say maybe creatures will come at us from below and she suggests we test to see how strong the weed is. I get a big wad of it and start playing around with it.

----------


## The Cusp

> A New Doctor
> 
> I'm with a new doctor who has turned up at the hospital.



Ahhh... Don't tease me like that.  I thought that was a Doctor Who dream.

That's a fabulous pic of that tree by the way.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nice isn't it. They're lovely things. I've got a few in my garden but they aren't very big at the moment. Give them another 10 years.

At the moment we're enjoying the new Doctor Who with Martha. Plus Torchwood, which is sort of Doctor Who meets Buffy.  :smiley:

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New Buffy Album

I'm at a spontaneous gathering of different people. There seems to be thousands of people. It has something to do with religion and people are trying things they previously felt were out of their reach. The mood is very encouraging and upbeat.

Now I'm joining the celebration with Buffy and another person. There are reporters all around. I say that if they give us an hour for rehearsal there will be a new Buffy album. The other two ask me what material we'll use and I say that each of us has written new songs and we can use them.

A Jack Vance Story

A fragment in which I'm helping a group of people who've been dispossessed. The idea is to convince their oppressors that the land they've taken is no good. The mood is rather wry and sardonic like a Jack Vance story.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nearly Squashed

I've been walking around on the waterfront and now I return with John and David G. I point out where I was. Now I'm standing next to a wall. A flatbed truck backs up towards me and I realise that I'm going to be squashed up against the wall. The truck gets closer and I yell out but it only stops after I've been pushed into the fibro behind me.

Now I go over to the front of the truck. There is a family inside having a meal. I confront the driver, a rather fat man with black hair and a mustache. He regards me with a rather indifferent and insolent look as I tell him that he nearly killed me. He doesn't seem interested or sorry.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Garbage For Lisa

Sherrie and I are moving to a new house. I decide that since we're not going to have Lisa as a neighbour any more I can finally express just how much I dislike her. I plan to leave a bag of garbage on her doorstep or even scatter it around on her veranda. It occurs to me that since she is living at Belligero's place she isn't strictly speaking a neighbour but I still like my idea.

Going Backwards

I'm with Sherrie in the car. I'm driving backwards along the road. I have to take a turnoff but miss it. I go forward and pass the turn and continue on down the road to a place where you can't see what's coming. I go past this point to make sure it's safe. I can see some cars coming towards us in the distance. I start reversing again.

Meeting the Judge

I'm with my family. I look at Helen and pull a funny face. Dad says that if I like tomorrow he'll take me down to Five Dock shops to meet Mum and buy some new clothes. He says after that I could go and meet a judge he has introduced me to. I agree to this plan. I say the judge has offered to help me get a scholarship and that I found our last meeting quite interesting.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In A Coven

I've been invited to join a coven with another man. We're the only men in the group. We sit with the women members in a motel room. We're all naked. My companion gives a demonstration of special exercises. He does a version of the splits. He explains that men can do this if they do it correctly and practice. I try it cautiously and have some success.

Now I'm watching one of the women in the coven standing in a sacred flame. The flame licks around her feet but doesn't seem to hurt her. I wonder about the damage to the room. After a while she does a handstand facing the wall. My companion foes through the same steps.

Now there's a disturbance in the group. I seem to be looking down from a balcony as the women work out what to do. It appears that one of them has to be kept secret for a very long time. The women are worried that my companion's activities may have revealed certain documents relating to her. They're worried that her secret may have been revealed by this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Card Games

I'm driving along a straight stretch of road. A group of cars are coming the other way. I have to move over to the left because each one swings out onto my side of the road as if they're avoiding something.

Now I pull of the road to the left and go into a parking area. I know that there are card games being organised. I have to stop the car because a young child is in front of the car and I lose sight of him. I hear someone suggest that people should pick the people they want to play with. I wonder if anyone will pick me. I get the impression that the games are an experiment being conducted by Captain Jack Harkness of Torchwood. He's going to wander around and observe the games to see what happens.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mint Brains

I've been locked up in a special prison with a murderer. He's killed someone and has their brains. I tell him he'll have to hide the brains and he says he needs to find someone with some mint. He starts pounding on the brains and turning them into a pulp. It's like he's whipping it up into a froth.

Now a woman has arrived to change the sheets. She remarks that out typing assignments are due. She goes into the next room and finds a huge mount of green foam. This is the brains and mint combination that the murderer has produced.

Quiz Show

I'm watching a TV quiz show. An Indian contestant is doing the rapid fire part of the show. He gets flustered and can't get his answers out. The host keeps asking questions until his mentor from uni pushes him aside and takes over.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Big Slippery Dip

I'm looking up at a steep hillside. I know there is a retirement home at the top. There is a long staircase but now there is a long slippery dip going down to the bottom of the hill. As I watch several people hop on and slide down.

Now I'm at the top of the slide. I'm tempted to have a go but decide not to. I start down the stairs. I pass someone who's going on about how Rupert Murdoch is trying to take over the world. I'm in a hurry to get to the bottom and sort of float down each landing.

Now I'm in Nimbin. I want to join Sherrie and someone else and catch the bus into Lismore but as I rush to the bus stop at the apothecary shop I can see that it's already gone. I want to smoke some dope I have in a cigarette but by the one in my hand has burned down to the end. I cross the road and Join Sherrie outside the post office.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Final Battle

A fragment in which Helen and I are involved in a war. We've been in several battles and now we come to the last one. We're at the back of the army. There is a wall behind us. It's overgrown with vines. I comment that it's amazing that we're in a conflict so far north. I lean back against the wall and add that at least there won't be any creepy crawlies in the wall behind us.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Underwater Elephant

I'm a young boy in a fishing village. My friend throws his spear into the water and hits a fish, but the fish goes deeper into the water taking the spear with it. I throw in a line and an elephant rises out of the water. I clamber onto it like a mahout.

Now there's a huge controversy about whether the elephant is a fake. There's nationwide debate about it and the whole incident become infamous.

This dream seemed to go on for hours. All through it there was a sense that I had a store of wishes or powers that I could use to direct things if I knew how.

The final part of the dream is that somehow the Iranians have been blamed for a terrorist hoax related to the incident. I see images of terr camps and hear a commentary saying that babies were being trained. I walk down  a trail followed by the babies and I hear a voiceover saying that the Iranians never had any weapons and are delighted to have made fools of the west.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Treelopping

I'm walking up the driveway. There are a couple of men cutting down trees. One of them says that he'd really like a cup of coffee and I say that I can make coffee at the house.

Now we're at the house. The man shows me some of the work he's been doing. He shows me the shadehouse on the eastern side. It's completely open and I remark how much space there is. I'm very pleased.

Atomic Secrets

I'm at an atomic research station. A woman employee has stolen some secrets. I follow her into the car park. As she gets into her van she says that I won't be able to stop her. I have to get out of the way as she drives off. I get out my mobile and start trying to alert the authorities. I ring 000 but make the mistake of adding an extra 0 as if I were using a PABX. I get some kind of cooking line. I try again and this time I get the right number but the woman who answers doesn't believe me.

Now I'm at home. There are several people there. I see a black man sitting in a chair. I tell everyone about trying to get help. I go to sit next to the black man but discover that Ruby has wedged herself down in the chair. I get her out and then have to fiddle with the cushions before I can sit down.

Now another black man has picked me up by putting a finger under each scapula and is carrying me around. It's uncomfortable and embarrassing.

Pigeon Pea

I'm going to Tweed on foot. I have to go through a hall as the first port of the journey. As I walk through a corridor I consider closing my eyes because I know the way so well.

Now I'm walking through some sort of catering exhibition. I notice that some of the guests are speaking German. I get to the end of the hall and pass a group of women sitting together. I wave at one of them and then realise that I don't know her.

Now I'm walking along a road. There are bushes on either side. I come to a cabinet with glass doors. In front of this is some pigeon pea. I notice that the leaves are quite big but look a bit fades. I crush a couple of the leaves in my hands to enjoy the scent. I see some ripe seed pods and consider collecting them for my garden but decide to do this on the way back.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Friday Afternoon

It's Friday afternoon. I'm trying to setup something in a booking system at an external site. It keeps crashing and taking a long time to restart. I try several times and each time it behaves differently. I show Dave G what's happening. I pick an option and it produces a shelf of books. I say "F*ck this. I'm going home".

Now I'm outside. There are a lot of people going home. Nick the gardener comes up to me and comments that my bag looks heavy. I look at it and and see that it's very bulky. I wonder why he's being so friendly because he usually doesn't talk to me. He talks to  a woman about something they're going to do on the weekend.

Giant Centrifuge

I'm looking at a documentary. A professor talks about the beginning of cooperation between universities that has culminated in a giant project. I see a huge machine that has taken over an entire island. It's like a gleaming watch. It's a centrifuge. I see that it has an articulated arm. At the end of the arm is a pod that looks like the sting on a scorpion.

Now I'm with a woman scientist in the project. She takes us for a walk in the streets in Five Dock. She looks at flowers growing in a window box. She seems more interested in the flowers than my questions. I ask her whether anyone will be inside the pod and then realise that the forces will be too great.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tiny Helicopter

I'm watching as a young woman is trained in flying a tiny helicopter. It's capable of flying down streets. It has guns and can be used as an ambulance. I'm very impressed by this little machine.

Treebeard's Place

I'm in a forest. I come to an open space in a dell and realise that this is Treebeard's home. There is terracing on the sides of the dell and a fountain. I'm a bit surprised it's so tidy. There's a slightly sinister feeling there.

Progress From WW2

I'm talking to some WW2 veterans about advances brought about by the war in things like space research.

Now I'm in my parent's bedroom at Five Dock. I'm looking at some DVD's about the war. Someone comes in and says that they have to be returned but when he sees I'm interested he says that I can keep them. I don't want him to get into trouble at the video store.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Top of the World

I'm at the top of a tall building. I think that it is supposed to be the tallest in the world. John and Rita are there as well. I look out at the cityscape and notice that there are other buildings that are nearly as tall. I remind myself that this building is designed to sway in the wind. I walk across the roof to look in another direction. I see a pall of small coming from a building below. I comment that it looks like there's been an explosion.

Working in the US

I'm in the US. A friend has got me a job in a factory and it's my first day. I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing. I go into a storeroom and find a set of adjustable drill bits. I play with these for a while. I'm trying appear busy.

Now it's morning tea time. I turn off an appliance at the switch and go out to the canteen. There is a big table with the other employees sitting at it. I look for my friend but can't see him. I'm going to sit with some men but then go and sit next to some of the women workers. I decide that I'll try to ingratiate myself with them. One woman says something about coming a long way and I think my strategy of playing on being different is working.

Now I get up to get a cup of coffee. I pick up my cup from the table. I can see that it's been used and then washed. I go to join a line of workers waiting to make their coffee. I look to my right and see a large public housing building. It's on the other side of a park. I gather that the workers at the factory live there. Someone tells me that Mike R has an apartment at the very top of the building. He adds that he has the impression that Mike thinks he is better than the workers.

Now it's my turn to make coffee. I take a small round spoon and put some cheap instant coffee into my cup. As a friendly gesture I put coffee into two other men's cups as well. I have to scape the last of the coffee out of the jar. One man gives me superfluous directions on how to do this. Another says he hopes I lose my job. I take this to be a joke that there isn't enough coffee to go around. I'm a little offended nonetheless.

Now I go to put water in my cup. All the others have gone back to the canteen. I see that the hot water taps are encased in plastic bags and half expect there'll be no water left to fill my cup, but there is an I make my coffee. As I do this I smile at a young Aboriginal man standing nearby. I get the impression everyone else ignores him. I feel for him because I feel a bit left out myself.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Glass Brick

I'm at a theatrical performance or fashion show at a uni. I'm sitting next to a young woman. She is intelligent and interesting. She seems interested in me. She tells me she is studying Dutch and Art. After the show I invite her to to my place to see my antfarm program.

Now we're walking along a road to my place. I tell her she needn't be concerned about me. She replies that she isn't but I get the impression that something has happened to her in the past to make her a bit wary. We walk past a gate in a fence and a rather stout woman opens it and comes out. My companion picks up a glass brick and hurls it at the woman's head. It doesn't seem to hurt her. I gather that they know each other and this is sort of rehearsed. I start to wonder whether I want anything to do with the young woman.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Missed You

I'm following the story of a middle aged woman. I think she has a terminal disease. She has gone off and had a series of affairs and now she has returned to her husband, who reminds me of the bloke who runs the organic grocery store in Nimbin. He doesn't suspect anything. I see them sitting together in a lounge area of some kind of club. The husband holds the woman's hands and tells her how much he missed her while she was away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Friday Afternoon #1

It's Friday afternoon and I've gone to visit Dave G. He works on the top floor of Fisher Library. He has part of an open plan office. He's in an outrageous mood and we clown around. At one point I say that he should clean up a blob of mashed potato sitting on a low bookshelf. Just as I say this a woman comes up and puts her hand on the blob. She holds her hand up and looks at it in astonishment. Dave and I struggle to contain our laughter.

Now I'm sitting with some other people. There is a young woman opposite me. She has short blond hair and a strange nose ornament that dangles from inside her nostril which I find rather off putting. A young man comes up and she starts complaining to him. She says at least her hair is coming good.

Now most of the people have gone. I'm sitting with two managers. I tell them that unless they have business to discuss I'm going. I go down the stairs in a crowd of people. I'm headed for the basement where I work. I talk to another manager and I realise that I can't find my keys. I think I must have left them in Dave's area. The manager takes me to the lift but it's locked. We go back to his desk to find the lift keys and I find my keys under some papers. I pick up a fragile little figurine on the desk and look at it. I'm amazed at how thin its tiny legs are.

Friday Afternoon #2

It's Friday afternoon. I walk up Laurel Ave towards the computer centre. One of the construction workers is cleaning the street. He crawls along picking up cardboard litter. As he does this he groans and complains to himself. I realise that my car is down the other end of Laurel Ave. I turn around and head back. I cross Hunter St and hear two workers saying that their management has learned nothing from the events of last year. I gather something went seriously wrong. I have a wad of chewing gum in my mouth and throw it onto the grating of a drain.

Looking For My Car

I'm leaving work. I cross a park and look for my car. I realise that I'm in the wrong street and cross back. I walk down a street and look up at the Town Hall. It's very grand. I hadn't realised how big it is before. I have a bit of trouble locating my car and for a moment I worry that it's been stolen.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Empty Uni

I'm walking around Sydney Uni. I go into  a quadrangle which is devoted to Vet Science I think. I'm struck by the fact that there are so few people. I admire the sandstone of the building as I walk around the quad. I'm tempted to go into the building and explore but decide not to. I see one of the few people around walk across the grass in the centre of the quad and I think back to my time at uni when you would have got into big trouble from the gardeners.

Now I come to an archway on my right. I look through it and I can see a nice garden. Beyond that in the distance I can see a big highway. I think that this may be City Rd. I conclude that it must have been upgraded since I was there. I go through the arch and turn to my left. I can see some big trees growing next to the building. They have very big pink flowers. I go up and smell one but there's no scent. I decide to take a photo to show Margaret so I cross the road. I get get a good shot of the trees with the flowers so I give up. I can see that the trees have been heavily pruned in the past. The trunks are massive and the regrowth is very also very old.

Now I'm joined by a man and a woman. The man is a detective  and they're on a case. We walk along the road beside the quad and I tell them how crowded and busy the campus used to be.  I say that where we can see a few people there used to be lots of people sitting on the grass and enjoying themselves. It makes me sad to see the place so deserted.

Now we come to  a tower. It's heavily decorated with statues of exotic looking women. I can see other similar towers in the distance. We go inside and I can see that this is the Archaeology Department. There is a lot of activity here and I conclude that the study must have some value for modern society, perhaps in finding valuable minerals. look into a classroom full of people busily working on stones and stones. There seems to be some kind of force field to keep the dust down. I look at an exhibit of finds the department has made. A professor comes up and drops a cup onto a table. He says it's Wedgewood and very precious but I'm surprised at how roughly he handles it. He want someone to take a photo of it. I tell Dad, who's now with us, to do this because he's the expert.

Now the woman and I go into a side room. There are four students there (2 men and two women) and we want to get some information from them. I tell them how much things have changed since my time and how empty the place seems. They tell us that the department is thriving because of a dynamic husband and wife team that run things. I look at a mousepad that has a picture of them. In the picture there is one older man and three shots of a younger woman. I gather from the body language of the photos that there is some trouble between them.

Now I'm watching the husband and wife. They're at a party. The woman is wearing very tight jeans and rubs her crotch. She moves up close to her husband and starts to rub his crotch. She say that he hasn't touched her there in a long time.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Indonesian Atonement

I'm in Indonesia. I'm walking along a corridor with some other people. It's a special day of atonement or forgiveness. I go into a doorway on my left into a sort of McDonalds. There are people lined up at a counter to buy special cakes for the occasion. The man behind the counter is chatting with the people waiting. No-one seems to be much of a hurry. I notice that there are a couple of Australians there as well. I hope that they don't say anything to offend the Indonesians. I decide to buy some of the special food. I go to the end of the counter and join the line. I don't know what I'm going to get.

----------


## The Cusp

Everything about that atonement dream seems wrong to me.  First of all McDonalds having anything to do with a holy day is disturbing, but having the atonement turned into a consumer ritual...  You got me all upset now!

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

But everyone was very relaxed about it. I was struck by the fact that no-one was impatient as they waited to be served. I'm not particularly _au fait_ with McDonalds but I do know everyone is in a terrible hurry. I'm a slow food person myself.  :smiley:

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Nearer Stars

I'm on the back steps at Five Dock. I'm talking to a man about the stars. He says that the nearer stars are on the same plane as the galaxy. I try to figure out where in the sky this is. At first I think this is the plane of the ecliptic but then he gestures to the west.

Most Popular

I'm in a small flat. Sherrie is outside watching TV. I can hear that the program is very noisy with people cheering. I go outside to see what's going on. I see that it's a show about the most popular people in the country. To my surprise they say that Prince Charles is at the top of the list. When I look at the screen I see he is a black man.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

What to Wear

A fragment in which Willow (from Buffy) is looking through a trunk for something to wear after Tara's death. Giles advises her against wearing black.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hunted

I'm on a motorbike going up the freeway towards Tweed. I've just done some kind of audit on the IT setup there. I've told Richard J and he seems appalled.

Now a man on a bike pulls up next to me. I see that he has a gun in his hand. He seems to have some connection with the man in front of me. I wait until they are discussing something and then drive my bike off the freeway. I hide behind a bank of earth and then crawl underneath the overpass. I hope the gunman doesn't see me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Visiting

Sherrie and I are visiting John and Rita. They in in Andy and Jenny's old house at Winmallee. It's about 10 am when we arrive. John and Rita come out and I can see that she is wearing an old shirt as a nightgown. I find this rather sexy. I also get the feeling that we may have arrived too early. Sherrie backs the car up the road and does a reverse park on the other side between two white poles. The car is on a bit of a lean and I have a moment of concern.

Now we get out of the car and look in the back seat. Andy is asleep there. Sherrie wakes him and as I look at her I have strong feelings of love towards her. I think to myself what a sweet innocent face she has.

Now we walk back to the house. The next door neighbour pulls out of his driveway. He has a beard and curly hair. He waves politely. I recall that Andy doesn't get on with him. We go inside to the kitchen. It's quite small and chaotic. Andy has a beer and I get one out of the fridge. I have to shuffle some of the contents around. I open the can and it froths up a bit so I drink until it stops. I wipe froth from my moustache and joke that I'm not frothing at the mouth. I gather we're going to have lunch soon. Sherrie and Rita discuss what sort of meatballs to make.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Push-pull Steering

I'm driving around in Five Dock. I'm listening to the radio. Geraldine Doogue and a man are talking. As I listen i pay attention to using push-pull steering. I notice that I don't push as much as pull as I go around corners. Geraldine and the man start talking about the help he gave to her son. It occurs to me that they may get into trouble for using their positions for personal gain.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Snaky Neighbour

I'm in the garden with Sherrie. We're on the north side of the property. I look across the driveway and see a man. He's one of our neighbours. I know that he is an unpleasant character. As I approach him he turns into a baby snake at my feet. I use a shovel to flick him out of the way. As I walk toward the back fence I keep finding little snakes and flicking them away. I'm tempted to kill them with the shovel but I know that wouldn't be right.

Rich People's Boats

I'm in a flat owned by a rich person. I'm in a loungeroom with a lot of other people. We go out onto a balcony. It overlooks the harbour, which is filled with luxury boats. I ask someone what the orientation of the building is and work out that the balcony faces east. I comment that this would be nice for the morning sun. I have a small object in my hand and I drop it over the balcony. I realise that my host may not approve of this and say that I hope no-one is below the balcony.

Helen Crying

I've been helping Helen do things for the family. When we're finished I make some flippant remark and Helen throws herself across a bed and starts crying. I realise that I've hurt her feelings because she's taken me seriously. I feel bad about this but at the same time I'm annoyed by her reaction and her not being able to recognise a joke.

Giant Puzzle

I'm training to be a doctor. I'm talking to someone who tells me about a woman who became a doctor. Her doctor was one as well but he went on to be famous for something else. I have to look at some documents and slide them out of a plastic sleeve. I can see a very big puzzle of some kind on the page. I try to put the documents back in the sleeve but they're like tissue paper and squash up. I talk to the patient whose document these are as I try to get the papers in. Finally I get them in reasonably well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Following Trish

Trish is trying to get some project going and I'm following her. We're in a building and go down through a tunnel and come up on the other side of the road.

Now I meet Trish in a cafe. There is a roped off area with a sign that reads "Christian Lobby". I sit at a table with Trish. I gather that one of the Yunupingu brothers is going to get an award.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tracey in a Van

I get into a van. There are several people from work sitting inside. One of them is Tracey. I notice that she looks quite healthy. She is talking about the various mind software people use. She calls people who use some of these products wankers. I wonder to myself what she would say about some of the things I do.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Spike In Disguise

I'm in an episode of Buffy. There is another character and his girlfriend. It looks like the girlfriend has killed Spike and has his body in a bloody bag. I go outside with her. She starts pressuring me to take her to my place. After a while I become suspicious and realise that this is actually Spike. It seems that he has switched bodies with the girl. I threaten to kill him if he doesn't get away from me and he runs away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

What's All the Noise?

I'm in my bedroom at Five Dock. I can hear loud music coming from the loungeroom. I gather Sherrie is watching some TV awards program. I'm a bit annoyed and say out loud "What's all the noise?". I get up and go to the door. I see that it's ajar. I go into the toilet for a piss. I stand at the toilet for a while but can't go. I notice the toilet is full to the brim with water. Eventually I flush it. I watch as the bowl empties and then fills from a clear container at the side.

Building Another House

I'm at home and the phone rings. It's a bloke I worked with to build the house. He's overseas and he tells me about his latest projects. We talk for a while. I say that if he was in Australia we could build another house. As I talk I walk around the house. I go into another room. I think it's Sherrie's bedroom. It has green carpet but no furniture. I feel the join in the floor where we extended the house. I tell my friend about this.

Now I go back into Helen's room. My friend and his girlfriend are here now. He shows me some photos of dry stone walls with strange figures built into them. I can see monkey, a parrot and a lion. His girlfriend climbs onto the bed and says she's very tired.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Watch Out For The Eagle

I'm in the kitchen with Sherrie. I go outside to the back fence. I can see an eagle flying towards me and then I hear a woman's voice. I see a young woman come up to the fence. I recognise her as one of my neighbours. As she approaches the eagle gets closer. I warn her to watch out for the eagle because I'm concerned it will hit her in the head but it flies over her.

Now we're in the kitchen. I tell the woman about some landscaping that's been done recently. She wants to know which species of trees have been planted so we go outside. We go to the eastern fence and look at the new trees. These are all quite tall but they still have their tags on. The woman climbs up one tree to read its tag. I'm impressed by her agility. I go to the next tree and manage to climb up and read its tag. We walk around the garden for a while. I find one tree and a voiceover explains that it is flammable and will sometimes let itself burn to benefit other trees.

Now I'm in Nimbin. It looks different. I'm watching someone selling a strange looking object made out of smooth stones. It looks like an alien. There's a voiceover that comments that although the object looks unique it's actually mass produced. I see the seller move up the road and start selling another item. I notice that it's the same design but not identical.

Now I decide to go home. I say goodbye to the woman who says she's going to get the papers. As I drive off I think about how the media keep coming back to Nimbin for sensational stories. I get to the corner of Laurel Ave and Hunter St and turn right. I take the corner a bit fast and have to steer around a bus. I decide to go up to Uralba St and then down past the lab. I go over a railway line that goes under the road just before I get to Uralba St.

Now I'm at the shop on the corner of Mons St and Hampden Rd. I'm talking to the shopkeeper. My car has suddenly stopped. The man starts taking the engine apart. He takes out pieces of the water circulation system and starts flushing it out. I can see that some of the water is boiling and I'm concerned doesn't burn himself. I'm grateful for the help but I hope he knows what he's doing. After a while a woman comes out and asks him to come back and help in the shop.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Police Training

I'm at a police training school. I watch as new bike riders are instructed in how to ride on gravel roads. I see some riders going cautiously on a dirt road. I see one rider come off and see that they're also being taught how to fall off.

Building a Network

I've been sitting up trying to get a network of PC's going. I want to make a ring of computers. Sherrie comes out and asks what I'm doing. When I tell her she starts working out how to do it. I go into  a storeroom and get some more computers. She works for a while and then says that she is so tired she really has to go back to bed. When she's gone I go back to thinking about how the make the network.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At Drummoyne Shops

I'm walking up Victoria Rd toward the Drummoyne shops from the Gladesville side. I can see cars parked along the road and wonder if I could leave my car there. The cars seem to be too far from the curb and I'm concerned that if I leave my car it will be hit by the busy traffic.

I get to the top of the hill. I go to cross Lyons Rd. I step cautiously between tow parked buses. I can see the Chiswick bus at the stop and I'm about to hurry to catch it but then I remember that I'm going into town.

I cross Victoria Rd and go to buy a ticket from the starter there. She is an old woman. She asls me where I want to go and after a moment's thought I say Town Hall. She asks me what I want to do there and I say I just want to look around. She seems satisfied by this and I give her a $20 note. She gives me a $10 note back. I'm a bit shocked at how expensive the ticket is.

Now a bus has arrived and I get in. I expect it to be crowded but there are empty seats at the back. As I walk towards the back I hear someone with an Indian accent exclaim something about a cricket match. As I approach the empty seats I start to smell something unpleasant. I think that this may be why they're empty.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Julius Caesar

I'm walking with some people across abridge. I've just read a book about Julius Caesar and I'm telling them about it. I say that although Caesar was brutal and ruthless he was one of the figure who changes the world. We go down a flight of steps. I realise that even though in principle I disapprove of Caesar I still have a sneaking admiration for him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Power Lines

I'm at the back of a big house. I'm moving across a grassed area and I realise that I can fly. I fly back and forth for a while and maintain control. I'm aware that I'm dreaming. I can see power lines overhead and I float up so that I'm underneath them. I fly below them soaking up the energy.

Now I go along the side of the house to the front. I see a power substation behind a chain link fence. I remember the lucid dream years ago when I wanted to get into a substation and used my will to break the lock. I go up to the fence and run my finger down it. I will it to unzip where my finger has been. I wait a few seconds and then pull the fence open and step through.

Now I'm inside the fence. I look around for a power source but can't identify one. I see Kevin is outside the fence to one side and go over to talk to him. As we talk I notice that mosquitoes are landing on me. I slap one and crush it where it falls.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Crocodile Farm

I'm inside a building that houses a crocodile farm. I go to the door with a young woman. I know that the crocodiles produce a fine dust so I hold my breath until we get out the door. Outside there are huge numbers of juvenile crocodiles. I see my companion looking at one of her favorites. It looks like a little girl but I remind myself that it will grow up to be dangerous.

Now I go back inside. I walk up to a workstation and see that Tony is there. He shakes my hand and I ask him if he got my phone message. He says no. I can see that he is deep in conversation with the other people there so I decide to wait for him to finish.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Walking In The Rain

I've decided to walk into Nimbin. I get down to Jesse's house and wonder if I should go on because it's raining. I see that I'm wearing shorts and a raincoat and I'm not going to get very wet so I go on.

Now I've been thinking about the Wild Divine Heart Breath and I start to walk with that rhythm. I power my way down Basil Rd. At the bottom of the hill I pass a general store. I can see that it has DVD's to rent and I wonder if there are any I'd be interested in. I recall going in there one night when I'd been drinking with someone, maybe Andy R.

Now I'm at the bottom of the hill. I watch someone tightening some screws on a fence. He is talking about a court case. I comment that he seems to regard someone wanting to prove their innocence as suspicious.

Antfarm / Stewart

I'm going to visit Annette. I see her coming from another direction as I approach her building. We go into the staff kitchen and I tell her I want to show her my antfarm program. There are lots of people in the room. I look for a power lead. Annette shows me one that's been made for a label printer. It looks dangerous to me and I reject it.

Now I'm sitting at a table. I'm crammed in with several other people. Opposite me is Stewart. I explain about my program and I can see that he's not impressed. He finally says I should go back to work.

Now Brett and I are going back to our office. It's just after 10. I'm just settling in when Stewart comes up to me. He's very excited and grabs me and carries me through the office. He stops at a big wardrobe and throws open the doors. Inside there are fancy shirts and underwear. He says these are going to be the new IT uniforms. I laugh and call them "fancy threads". I want to humour him but I hope he's not serious.

Now I'm outside. I tell someone about Stewart's actions and they say it's a sign that he's lonely. Apparently there was a letter from his grandmother to his mother indicating this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hidden Gold

I'm following a mystery story. Two young women are sharing a house but now they're preparing to move to separate quarters. I have stayed at their house in the past. I suspect the real estate agent and a big black man are up to no good. It turns out that a man and woman have discovered that there is a spring in the basement which is producing a small amount of gold each day. This is sufficient to make them rich over time.

In A Restaurant

I'm in a restaurant. I go to a small table up against a wall and set an air nozzle above it so that there is a little air coming across me. As I go to sit down a group of people arrive and sit at a big table next to me. This restricts the space I can move my chair.

Now I've got up and come back to my table to find that two woman have taken it over. They've covered my stuff with theirs. I'm really annoyed and start moving things on the table looking for my things. I know this is rude but I think that they shouldn't have taken the table. I sit down at the next small table and try to get back to work. I'm trying to get some kind of serial interfacing system working. The machine I'm working with is different to the one at the original table. I want to get more length on a mouse cable so I open a box with a series of small doors in the front and pull the cable through.

Now I'm talking to a friend. He's sympathetic about my troubles with the interfacing system but he is also involved in some sort of deal with people in the restaurant. He offers some suggestions. I decide that I was rude to the two women and offer my apologies. I still think they shouldn't have taken my table but it's not worth unpleasantness.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Penis Sheath

I'm sitting in a car with Kevin and some other people. We're outside work. We talk for a while.

Now I'm in a room. I realise that I've forgotten my pass so I can't get out until someone opens the door for me.

Now I'm at Five Dock. I talk to Mum and Helen for a while and then go into my old bedroom to see Dad. He's rather diffident and quiet. I ask him if he's all right. Mum comes in and says that they've bought me a present. Dad looks very relieved and Mum looks embarrassed. She shows me a small box and tells me that they have bought me a penis sheath. I think of the strange contraptions worn by the men in Papua. I don't know what to make of this. Mum say this is a way of ensuring good health.

Now we're in the dining room. I'm still trying to figure out how to react. I take a second sheath which is like a big plastic bag and put it over my head as a joke but I only raise a smile. I sit at the table and look at the other sheath. It looks like a finger. I examine the skin on the outside.

While all this is happening there is a constant background of noise. I think it has some spiritual or mystical significance.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pruning the Plants

I'm looking at a plant and I can see that it is infested with grubs in some of its branches. I break off the infected branches. I see that one branch is worse than the others and break off a second part.

Temptation

I'm at a public venue of some kind. I'm sitting on a cushion at the back. After a while the place fills up and I'm surrounded by people. Peter from Kuan Yin comes up to me and invites me to join him. As we walk through the crowd I wonder what I'll do if he offers me a joint. I conclude that I'll be able to decline.

Dangerous Book For Boys

I go into a bookshop. Someone gives me a folio edition of "The Dangerous Book For Boys". I look through it and see that it's full of pornographic images.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Prison Revolt

I'm in some kind of prison. I'm held in an area on the edge of a bridge. I manage to climb over a barrier and get into a dining area. There are other prisoners there. We try to work out our demands. At first people are talking in terms of AWA's and want to find out how to formulate them. I say that we should just write down what we want.

Now I walk through the crowd. There are some people there who aren't prisoners. I see a woman who reminds me of Kristin Scott Thomas. She makes a disparaging remark with a gesture that I take to mean she and her companions are paying lip service to our non violent ideals. I go to where Sherrie is sitting and lean down so only she can hear. I say that I don't like the woman. I refer to her as the "daughter in law", meaning she is married into a powerful family. As I speak the woman turns around. She's all smiles. She produces a magazine with photos of various dogs. I think they have something to do with fox hunting. I have to admit that the photos are really cute which makes me feel a bit better disposed to the woman but I still don't trust her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wandering Around Nimbin

I'm in Nimbin. There are a lot of people about. I'm waiting for Sherrie I think. At some point I become aware that I'm dreaming. I turn to  a woman and tell her that this is a dream. The feeling is quite stable but rather low key. I look around an try to maintain it. A group of firemen come into the scene. Yjey look really tough. One puts a cardboard box over my head as I stand at a low wall. I take it off and throw it at him. I call him a prick and for a moment I wonder if this is a good idea and then dismiss the thought because I'm dreaming.

Now I go over to  a group of people at a table. There is a young woman I've noticed who seems familiar. When I get closer I see that she is just a girl. I hope it doesn't look odd to be going up to strangers and talking to then i such a confident way. I'm confident because I'm aware it's a dream.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Energy Efficiency

I'm talking to someone about technology. We talk about how cheap memory is. He says that local factories are producing "inches" of memory. I think it's more like miles. We talk about LCD headlights. I say I really like the light they produce. Then we talk about energy efficiency. I say that schools and hospitals can save heaps of energy if they are setup properly. I say that you need to be able to empty them so you can do it properly. I add that the catch is that you generally don't have an equivalent setup nearby. As we talk I'm looking out at the hills around Lismore. They look pretty brown and dry.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In The Pay Office

I'm going to setup a label printer for Sun in the pay office. I go in one door and see that the place has been gutted and is being refurbished. I look around for a place to put the printer and see that there is one sitting on top of a fridge. I ask someone and they're happy for it to stay there. I find a couple of extension cords and go to plug the printer in. The first cord I look at seems to have been singed so I reject it because I don't think it's safe. The other one is okay so I plug it in.

Now I go outside. I walk through the old canteen and along a colonnaded walkway with some colleagues. I'm tempted to have morning tea early but it's only 9:30 and I decide it will make the day too long if I have a break now.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Invisible Brand

I'm being told about a special brand of T-shirt. An artist has put a brand mark on ordinary shirts. This mark is invisible but it has made the shirts valuable collectors items.

Now I'm at a street market. I'm buying a shirt from a dealer. He says that the best way to check that a shirt is genuine is to look at it with infrared light. I pick up a shirt and hold it up to the light but I can't see any mark. The shirt itself doesn't look like anything special. I joke to the dealer about buying something that's valuable because of something no-one can see.

Now I take the shirt to the counter of a chemist shop. I pay for it and the chemist gives me a small box to put it in. I leave the shop and then discover that the lid is too small for the box. I decide I'll have to go back and get a new one.

Now I'm sitting in the open at Town Hall. I look at a list of things that have been done for counter terrorism. I see that buying the shirt is at the top of the list. I know that I'm on another list of terrorist suspects as well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Bad Words

I'm talking to Marek at work. He's just finished doing something at Ballina. He looks at the screen and remembers something he hasn't done. He says something in a foreign language. I realise that he's swearing in Polish.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Power Cords

I'm at work. Someone is inspecting the place for safety. I tidy up a few things and then go around to my desk. I bundle up some power cords and shove them under a table. I call out to the inspector and say that he might as well have a look at my setup.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At The Botanic Gardens

I'm at Circular Quay in Sydney. I'm going to walk past the Opera House to the Botanic Gardens. I hear a couple of men talking nearby. I get the impression they are tourists and don't know where to go. I give them directions to the gardens and tell them about the foreshore walk. I say I'm a tourist myself. One of the men replies that he's looking for the Department of the Navy to get his pay and he's not interested in anything else. I leave them to it and walk on.

Now I'm walking along the foreshore. I can see the big trees in the gardens. I look to my right and see apple trees on the hillside. They're covered in fruit. As I walk I realise that I'm holding a garden rake. I don't know why I brought it with me and think that it makes me look foolish and will get in my way. I see some grass clippings and I collect them for mulch but then put them down because I don't have any use for them. I decide to hide the rake and pick it up on my way back.

Now I'm in the gardens. I see that all the trees have people climbing in them. There is one on my left this is growing out of the water. I see someone about halfway up the tree. I see an enormous tree in front of me. It's at least two hundred feet tall. Closer there is a smaller tree. I can see there is a child standing on a horizontal branch about 20 feet above the ground. As I watch he jumps from the branch is falls into his father's arms. I'm impressed but think to myself that I wouldn't risk my child like that.

Now I head into the gardens. I want to find a toilet before I go on. I see some old Art Deco apartment buildings on my right. It looks like some of the windows are showing words made up of different coloured panes of glass.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New IT Department

I'm in the main IT area. It's changed. There is a new lecture theatre area and the place is full of new faces. Someone is giving a presentation. I stand at the edge of the crowd and listen to the plans for the new setup. I gather that a lot of young people are coming in and there are new tools for development and maintenance.

Now some young people walk past me and take up a position behind me. One asks me if there is anything below the floor we're on and I say no. I add that the area where I work is below the main level of the building. I say that if there was a fire we might have to escape under the building itself. I add that this could be tricky. I jokingly say that if I found myself trapped by a fire I'd smash the Sun box, or maybe the PAS box.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

No Breakfast

I'm in a public place somewhere. I want to buy some breakfast. I go to a window and wait to be served. It looks as if people can get breakfast there. A famous person is being looked after. Some older women seem to have pushed in. After a while a woman asks if there is anyone waiting and I get her attention. I tell her I want some bacon and eggs for breakfast. She smiles and explains that the HREA union have decided that their member won't work on Saturdays.

Now I go back to where I started and see that there is a breakfast bar open. I look at what's on offer but I'm not sure I want anything.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Transmission

I'm in my parent's room at Five Dock. Mike wants me to send some data. I have a little box for the purpose. I send the data and then the device displays a screen saver. I can see that it's some kind of security system. The logo on the screen is a police badge that rotates.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Leaving Sherrie Behind

Sherrie and I are in an underground train station. We're sitting on a bench waiting for something. I have our tickets.

Now I get up and go through the turnstiles. I go up some steps. When I get to the top I realise that Sherrie isn't with me. I had assumed she was behind me. I go to the officials and explain that I have to go back down to find her. I show a woman our tickets. These have been torn lengthwise.

Now I go back down the stairs. When I get to the waiting area I see that Sherrie isn't there. I'm at a loss to know what to do. I don't know if she has gone home or has bought another another ticket.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Peter Jackson's Early Career

I'm following the early career of Peter Jackson. He and some friends are in the Air Force in New Zealand. I see someone marking off Peter's achievements on black paper with a white pen. He draws a circle to indicate that Peter has mastered the theatre.

Now I'm in a hotel room with Peter and his friends. They're sealing up a big cardboard cylinder. It's looks big enough to hold a carpet. Once it's sealed one of Peter's friends says that they'll ask for their stuff to be sent to London by the Air Force. They laugh because this is a bit cheeky.

Now they go to  a glassed in control booth. A woman there cuts up their ID's. She says something about calling them if things go wrong. The three friends go outside and start walking down the road. They're free.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Visiting Margaret

I'm in America visiting Margaret. She takes me to a suburban street to her house. I notice that there are black and white people on the street. The houses are neat and tidy. We stop at a garage door and I expect Margaret to open it. I look to my right and see two men. At first I think one of them is her father and get ready to greet him and make a good impression, but I quickly realise that they are making some kind of deal.

Now we're in a shopping area. We go to the door of a doctor's surgery but it's closed. Then we go up some stairs to a restaurant. Margaret calls into the room that she wants to order 100 meatball for me.

Now we're outside. We cross a busy road. We drive up a steep highway. At first I'm a bit taken aback by the cars rushing towards us but I get used to it. I say that I've been impressed by how clean the air is. I say that I realise that California has very strict laws but I'm still impressed. I see that we're going up a very steep street. I can see the road cut into the side of a hill. I see that we're headed right to the top to some kind of lookout. I'm struck with vertigo and cover my eyes with a blanket. I say that I'll be all right when I get to the top.

Now we pull up in a parking area at the top of the hill. We get out and Margaret immediately spots her brother Arnold. He is sitting with a woman next to him. I shake hands with him even though he looks pretty disreputable. Margaret scolds him for something. We go on to an open area where pregnant women are riding horses. We sit down and watch. One woman comes up and looks at Margaret rather sharply in response to a remark she has made but then decides that she's being complimented and smiles. We both clap.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fire Danger

I'm at the corner of Nimbin Rd and Stoney Chute Rd. I can see a gathering of fire fighters and their equipment. I know that it's a total fire ban day. I look across to where the road goes up a hill. I can see a man and a woman and a younger woman who I conclude is their daughter. I'm amazed to see that they have lit a fire. I don't understand how they think they can get away with this being so close to the fire fighters. I wonder whether I should tell the firies. After a while I see the man put the fire out with a hose. The two women seem annoyed at this.

Now I'm walking along the road. I pass a child. It looks like a rather malicious fairy with up tilted eyebrows. I think it's associated with the family I saw before.

Now I've reached the top of the road and it's time to go back. As I walk along the road I come across a group of women. I go to pass them and another group comes out from my left and I find myself in the midst of the women. I don't want them to think I'm trying to join their group.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Pushy Friend

I'm at a crowded public gathering. I think it's some kind of theatrical performance. I'm feeling rather depressed. I run into a friend who is very upbeat. He reminds me of Dave G. I get the impression he is gay. I go to  a counter to get a coffee but the crush is so great that when I go to get some money out of my wallet I can't move my arms. My friend puts a $2 coin on the counter for me.

Now my friend is scolding me for being so down. He insists I go with him into the performance. I do but come out soon after. I go to sit down in a chair in the corner. I'm aware of the of "sitting in the corner". My friend comes out and starts scolding me again. He throws a book into my lap and says that he has bought it for me. He says that I can either go back inside or leave and then he goes. I think for a moment and then get up and leave.

Invitation to a Group

I'm at home. I've just received a CD of music from someone who runs therapy groups. With the CD is a letter inviting me to help run a group that afternoon. I'm reluctant at first but then think that it's too late to cancel even though I haven't even listened to the CD. I'm getting dressed and I look for a shirt. All I can find are old work shirts I use in the garden. Sherrie comes in and I tell her about the invitation.

After this the dream drifts off but for quite a while I'm working on reasons why I have the skills to take the group. I conclude that I've done a lot of meditation and could help people.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Apartment Block

I'm with a man and a woman. We're going to the offices of a company in a block of apartments. It reminds me of the "estates" you see in The Bill. We climb up a set of dirty concrete stairs. My nose is running and my hankie is becoming soggy. I say to my companions that I'm getting a cold.

Now we've come out onto the landing the office is. It looks rather squalid.

Ducks

I'm in a car with a man and a woman. The woman has recently moved to Nimbin and we're going to her house. We turn right from Thorburn St onto the Nimbin Rd. I notice there are several ducks in the churchyard. Some are white domesticated ducks and others are wild brown ones. We drive a little way and then turn in to the woman's house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Low Resolution

I'm looking at a PC and I see that it has a link to a movie called "Low Res". I start to watch the movie. It starts in a movie theatre. The image on the screen is quite blurry. I gather this explains the name. I see two people in the projection booth discussing a third person, the projectionist I think. One says that he is incompetent and the other is defending him in a mild way.

Now the scene shifts and I'm looking at a beautiful university building. It reminds me of the Union building at the University of Illinois at Champaign-Urbana. I hear some people talking about the implications of a new theory. They mention Einstein.

Now two detectives are talking about a recent crime. The name of a woman has come up. They work out that she is actually a detective on the witness protection program.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Prince Charles Steps In

I've been involved in some kind of environmental activism and I've been arrested. I'm being held incommunicado but Prince Charles comes in on some kind of tour. No-one can stop him talking to me so he comes up and I whisper my story to him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Alex Has Resigned

Alex C and I are walking along Laurel Ave towards the hospital. I ask him how his career is going and he tells me that he has resigned and he wants to do something else. I'm a very surprised by this.

An Old Girlfriend

I've been reunited with and old girlfriend. We're in a dormitory of some kind. I walk down a corridor away from her. As I walk I think that our last meeting hadn't ended well and it's good to meet again on good terms. I get to the end of the corridor and look in one of the rooms. I gather that this is shared by several student. They're rather messy. I see that some religious types have taken exception to this and left signs in the room saying that their untidiness is sinful. I'm not very impressed by this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

With Kim Beazley

Kim Beazley is resigning and some of his friends are there to farewell him. I'm a special friend and we go off to have a private talk. I think we're underground somewhere. I gather that Kim is hurt that I supported Mark Latham in the leadership challenge but he doesn't hold it against me. We walk together for a while. Kim puts his arm around my shoulder. I put my arm around his waste but he is to big to get my arm right around him. We're very fond of each other.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

With Greg B

I'm in an office. Greg B is the only other occupant. I gather that this used to be the pay office but now everyone else has been moved. I ask Greg if it gets lonely. I look at a window and see the name of someone the government is persecuting. I see that the name is lying sideways and looks like another word. I conclude that this new word will be taken as more evidence of his guilt.

Mow Marek has come in with our boss, a woman. I show him the name and he agrees with me. He goes to do something and I sit at a computer. I'm looking for something on the internet. I can hear Marek talking about setting up a scanning camera to watch over a playing area. I feel rather useless because I don't have anything to contribute.

Now we're leaving. I half expect the woman to tell me to pull my socks up.

Spilled Coffee

I'm in my bedroom at Five Dock. It's filled with clutter. I see a coffee maker and a cup of coffee that's been there for a long time. I see that there is a leak from the cup.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Bus To Leichhardt

I have to visit a nursing home in Leichhardt. I look it up in the phone book. I have a vague idea where it is.

Now I'm in a bus going to Leichhardt. There's a woman conductor. She has a dispute with a man. She is very forceful and soon gets the upper hand. After he settles down she sits across the aisle from him and tells him that he has given his little son a black eye. At the next stop the man gets up and goes to get off the bus with his son at the middle door.

Now I look out of the window and realise that I don't know where to get off. I go up to the conductor and ask her if she has a phone book. I can see one in the driver's compartment. I Can see houses that might be the home and wonder if I should get off at the next stop.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

How Does this Work?

I'm with my parent. We're on a first floor balcony. We're trying to get a device  on the ground to work using a PlayStation controller. The best we can manage is to get some lights to go on.

This Is Too Hard

I'm with Lyn R and Marek. We're trying to enter some parameters into a laboratory system. The problem is that the line is too long and doesn't wrap around on the screen so it's impossible to see if it's been entered correctly. As well as this the sheet that I'm reading the parameter off has a chip embedded in the middle of the line and I don't know what codes to enter for the chip. I'm quite exasperated. We ask Bill B. He seems to be an invalid but he's quite calm and offers suggestions. Marek is quiet throughout all this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Safely Store The Knife

I'm in an underground train station. I have a knife I want to dispose off. At first I'm to leave it in a train but then decide that this is a bit dangerous. I see a cutlery container like the one we have in the kitchen and put it in that instead.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Carry The Load

I'm walking with a young woman. Lori I think. We're going back to her house. We've been swimming. I make a rather salacious remark about licking the salt off her legs. I gather we're lovers. I briefly wonder if my wife knows about this.

Now I realise that Lori is limping and see that she is carrying a heavy backpack and briefcase. I offer to take both for her. I put on the backpack and have the briefcase slung underneath it. I walk for a few steps and then ask Lori to raise the briefcase because it's hitting the back of my legs.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Side By Side

I'm driving out of Lismore. Someone is driving next to me and we're having a conversation. We come to the little bridge outside of town and go around the corner. I pull in front of the other person to avoid some cars coming the other way. Two of them are also going side by side. I pass a group of girls. I gather that they are attending a beauty school. I see Maria from Periop pushing a pram. She's dressed in a gauzy jumpsuit of some kind. I can see that it's ridden up a bit and her bottom is visible. I'm a bit put off by this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Saving Dave

I'm on a balcony at work. I see Dave G and another man standing nearby. They are clowning around. I say that they are a likely pair.

Now Dave is at the edge of the balcony. There's no railing and he takes a step back and falls over the edge. I manager to grab his arm and for a moment he dangles there. I know he'll be killed if I lose my grip. Then the other man comes over and we pull Dave up.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dad Has Fallen

I'm in the city with Mum and Dad. It's night. Dad has fallen behind and I turn to see how he's getting on. He's a fair way away and I see that he's hurrying to catch up. I'm suddenly afraid that he'll fall over and as I watch I see him lose his balance and topple over. I race over to him and kneel down next to him. I'm sure he's badly injured and I start to weep. After a few moments I notice that he seems to be okay.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Up and Under

I'm walking down a street at night. I know that there is a football match going on behind me. I can't see it because of a curtain of mist. I know that the ball has been kicked up high in an up and under and that it's going to come down near me. I wonder if the players are going to charge out of the mist after it.

Now I become aware that there is a person floating above me. I think about how he can stay up by just moving his arms and legs. It's like treading water. As I think about this Fred R runs past me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cats in Boxes

Marek and I have left the health service and gone to work for a small company. I'm a bit nervous about this but I'm hopeful that I can master whatever applications they use. The man who owns the company shows us what it does. He takes us to a restaurant owned by his brother in law. We carry long boxes into the room. The boxes have cats in them. I gather the company arranges to supply the cats to various places. We collect them periodically to look after them. I'm not sure about bringing cats into a restaurant. It doesn't seem very sanitary to me.

Now the owner takes me onto a balcony. It's night and I can see up and down the coast. There are lots of lights. He does something and most of the lights go out. He says the ones I can see are places his company does business. He adds that he has more customers up north over the border.

Now I'm talking to the owner and Marek about an idea I've had for carrying cases for the boxes. I say it will make the job of moving them easier and more hygenic.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Narrow Defile

Sherrie and I are walking along a country road. We go into a narrow defile cut through a hill. A farmer on a tractor follows us. I gather he is looking for animals killed on the road.

Now we're about to turn off to the left. I see a group of creatures writhing on the ground. At first I think they're fish but then I see that they are people in colourful skintight suits. One pair start to caress each other erotically.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Who Leaves?

Sherrie has found out that I'm having an affair with her niece, who's staying with us. She comes into the room while we're kissing. I can see that she's very hurt and upset. I sit on the bed and suggest that she send the girl away. She rejects this idea so I suggest that I leave. She doesn't like that idea either. I go into another room and start work on a program. I'm trying to graft properties of resistance onto it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Centre Stage

I'm part of a hunt for a rapist. I sit next to a middle aged black woman. We're in a crowd in a theatre. I tell her that if anyone comes at her he'll be grabbed. I think for a moment and suggest that I should be at the front in case the rapist comes from there. I go and sit next to the woman's son. I find myself in the centre of the stage facing the audience.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Selling Whitfords

I'm in Five Dock. I'm involved in the sale of the Whitfords shop building at the end of the street. I look over the fence at the building and its yard. I go around to the back. I can see that the upper floor is a single room. I realise that I've never seen this side of the building before. I briefly think that it might be a good place to have if I ever leave home again.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Chain Gang

I'm with a group of men. We're chained together by the wrist. I gather we've been abandoned to starve. We walk along a beach. I discover that it's awkward to walk because I'm chained by the left wrist. I say that it's hard to keep up and the others mock me and tell me to stop complaining.

Now we're in a pharmacy in a village. One of us is at the counter. The rest of us are lined up. We don't want to draw attention to ourselves but there is a crowd of onlookers. We're asking for help but the local doctor is hesitating. I know that the sheriff is next door. He doesn't want to help us either. Finally the doctor tells us he won't help us. The man at the counter gulps down a couple doses of cough mixture. As we leave I say "How very Hippocratic of you" to the doctor.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back to School

I'm talking to someone at work. I say that I'm working on some SQL to pull figures out of different databases. I say I'm going to recycle some stuff from elsewhere. In fact I'm not sure of what I'm doing and don't know where to start.

Now on on the ground floor of my old high school. I'm with someone I think. I walk down to some double doors at the stairs and go in. There are some people inside. They look very dodgy to me. I gather one of them used to use a demon of some kind and now he's turned into one himself. I see him being hauled up into the air.

Now I'm at the end of the corridor near the library. It's outdoors. I go back to the corner to flick a switch to change something in the library.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

On Mount Everest

I'm on the upper slopes of Mount Everest. I'm with another man who is pushing a shopping trolley. There is a woman following us. She also has a trolley. My companion examines a display on her trolley and says she should set it to 2000 like his. I gather is is in order to deal with the conditions.

We go up a gentle slope. We're heading for a staging area below the summit. A group of mountaineers are going to go up to the summit and we're going to meet them before they set out.

Now we arrive at the staging area. I join a line of people going around a building. A friend is in front of me. We go to shake hands but we're so excited that we just tangle our fingers up. I can hear Philip Adams giving a commentary.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ruby Joke

I'm talking to my parents. Rod H is there as well. He says that someone has played a joke on him and whenever he used the Ruby language it does funny things. I say that Ruby never does this to me. I explain to my parents that Ruby is a programming language that is directly connected to the internet.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Possible Scams

Sherrie and I are walking up Basil Rd. We're talking to a woman who lives about halfway up. I notice there is a caravan fitted out as a shop on the left. We're talking about vulnerable computer systems. I say that the older ones can be got at. I'm about to say more but notice the woman has gone.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's Joy?

I'm with Joy at a meditation centre. The session has just ended and people are leaving. We're sitting on a sofa. Joy lies across me and says that she's willing to try again if I'm not put off by two failures. I gather that this means we've tried to have sex unsuccessfully a couple of times. I put my arm around her and say that I'm willing.

Now I'm washing my glass. I pick up another one and go into the kitchen. There are other people around. I gather they are Gurdjieff or Sufi people. I hear strange music and wonder if this is Gurdjieff's music. I hear one of the Sufis say to another that "she" is upstairs and I take this to mean Ellen. The tone of the remark is rather patronising. I can find a sink to wash the glasses in. I have to run water over them and let it fall into a trough on the floor.

Now I go outside to meet Joy. I think about the implications of having an affair with her. I have a moment of guilt that I'm deceiving my wife. I look around but can't see Joy. I start walking down the street. I see a tall beautiful looking black man. I've met him before. I walk with him for a while. He tells me about his studies. After a while he crosses the road and goes on his way. I keep walking until I reach a corner. I still can't find Joy. I turn around and head back up the hill towards the centre.

Now I'm in a taxi. We turn a corner past the centre. I tell  the driver to stop. He is very angry. He demands $5 from me. He calls me a "cheap cunt" because I've cut the fare short. I argue with him for a while and then decide to be generous. I fish around in my wallet and find a $10 note and give it to him. I say that I want an apology in exchange. A man comes up. He apparently knows the driver and his family. He says that he wouldn't have been so rude to his father or grandfather.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

King Crimson

I'm dreaming about making a film clip for King Crimson. It involves driving through a tunnel that goes up through a mountain. As I do this my car gets tangled up with another going the other way and I have to reverse down in tandem with it. There is a young woman in the car.

Now I'm talking to the young woman. She tells me she has met Carlo. She says that Kath has bought an encyclopedia of fishes. She says that Carlo has been unkind to Kath and threatened to cut her throat. I tell her that Carlo is a good man with a lovely family. I say she would like his family. I offer to introduce them.

Now I'm with Carlo and Kath. I can see that there is tension between them even when they are fooling around. I go to see Kath's encyclopedia. It's a bit battered. I can see that it's a collection of high quality books. Kath reminds me of Hilary Clinton.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dancing Bears

I'm in Mongolia. I'm watching a man with  a troupe of dancing bears. They're like little children. I'm surprised at the complexity of their moves. I look at the man. I don't like him. I can see he doesn't care about the fear and pain he inflicts on the bears.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In a Circus

I'm watching a circus arriving. I see two men with enormous penises and conclude they're part of a freak show.

Now I'm sitting in some kind of scaffolding arrangement. I gather I'm going to be tested. I see two members of another circus. They say they're going to tell the assessors that the owner of my circus is gay. I say that this would be a dirty trick.

Now I'm looking down at Tony Abbott. A bed is brought into the room with him. A voice asks him what he is good at and he replies that he is a good general.

Now I'm with another man in the scaffolding. He has a unicycle. I want to climb down but he says that he's going to ride the cycle. I hang onto the wheel and drop neatly down to the ground as the wheel turns. I'm pleased I've done this so neatly.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mister Suave

I'm looking at a man dressed in black with a black leather jacket. He's talking about his two favorite restaurants. One is called Juno's and the other is called Kipin. He talks about a woman friend doing a sexy dance for him.

Now I'm looking through a men's magazine. I see an interview with the man. He's shown sitting outside a restaurant. I can see a sign on the wall behind him that says Kipin. I think to myself that this ism product placement.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dogs Policy

I'm talking to someone on the phone. We're trying to work out the policy about dogs in Crawford House. I say I'll go and see what the people there think. I go to Crawford House and stick my head into an office. There is a person sitting in the corner who says that there's a meeting in progress but I ignore him and look around the door. A group of managers is sitting around a desk. They form a sort of tableau. I interrupt them and ask if they have any problem with  a policy banning all dogs from the building. Before they can answer I realise that there has to be an exception for guide dogs. As we talk a woman in the centre of the group keeps writing words on little rectangles of paper and giving them to people. I notice that although she's fairly tough she has a lovely smile.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Porn At Work

I'm using a new system at work. As I explore it I stumble onto a porn site. I look at it for a few moments and figure out where it comes from. I look at the history of my session and see that somehow I've managed to subscribe to a daily dose of porn. At this point I realise that I've been using a work computer to do this and I'll get into trouble. I consider going to my boss and explaining that I only went to the site by accident.

Now it's the end of the day and everyone is leaving. As I go out the door I notice that I'm wearing my dressing gown. I see some other people are also dressed like this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Starlings

I'm traveling around the US. I pass through Louisville Kentucky. I listen to the accents as the people talk. I walk down a street and come to a crowd of people outside a discount store. I recognise one of the ladies from work. I look inside the store and see that it's packed. I work my way through the crowd and keep going.

Now I'm at the lights at a busy street in Sydney. Even though the lights are green I run across the road in front of the waiting cars. I hear someone running with me half singing a line about having to wait for a Holden car before crossing. I take this to mean that these cars are no good.

Now I turn to the right and cross another street. The city is deserted. I'm carrying my possessions. I'm headed for a place called Concord Park. It's not far away so I'm going to walk.

Now I'm walking through the suburbs beside a main road. I hear a whirring sound and look up to see a huge flock of starlings wheeling above me. I watch their coordinated flight for a few seconds before I realise that they're going to shit all over me. Droppings start raining down on me and my shirt is soon covered in filth. I brush at the droppings but this just smears them all over my shirt.

Now I've arrived at a club I used to visit for Thursday night meditations. I walk through a room full of young women and go into another bar. I see an ex girlfriend but I walk past her to the bar. The barman knows me. I tell him about the starlings and ask about getting cleaned up.

Now I go back to the ex girlfriend. She's sitting on the floor eating strawberries. I can see that she's shaking. I don't know if this is fear or anger. She says that her husband will be arriving soon. I can tell by the way she says this she's warning me off. I'm surprised that she's married and realise that must have married one of my friends because she couldn't have me. I don't want to show my surprise.  I shake her hand and congratulate her. I notice another friend sitting nearby. He's seen through my act and makes a comment about how I screwed up my chance with her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fire Fight

I'm a soldier. I'm caught in a building. There is a ferocious fire fight going on around me. I have an automatic weapon and I'm firing away. I kill several people.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Arrow in Milk

A friend calls me to see something amazing. He fires an arrow into a pool of milk. I can see it skimming below the surface for a moment before it disappears. We wait for a few moments and the arrow emerges out of the milk going in the opposite direction.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dead Cat

I'm getting ready for work. Sherrie calls out from the bedroom that she can't find the cat. She says she thinks it's dead. She takes me to the window and points to something on the other side of the fence. It looks like the body of a ginger and white cat but I can't be sure. I'm a bit annoyed that she has sprung this on me just before I leave for work but I also realise how upset she is so I say I'll climb over the fence and have a look.

Now I'm in the bathroom. I'm trying to finish getting dressed and ready for work. I've just put on a button up t-shirt when I realise that I haven't put on any deodorant. I start to unbutton the shirt hoping I can get my arm into the neck but I start getting tangled up and flustered. I feel exasperated. I consider ringing work and saying that I'm not coming in. I look out of the window and see some schoolboys on their bikes. I consider asking them to retrieve the cat but decide against it.

Now Sherrie and I go outside. I can see that the neighbours have left the gate between our properties open so we go through. We come across one of our neighbours, a young woman. She tells us that she has won another award. She says that makes three. We continue towards a second gate with another young woman, also our neighbour. There are sheep on the track as well. We reach the gate and turn to walk back to where the cat's body is. We walk through some trees that run along the fence line.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dangerous Ascent

I'm watching someone climb up a steep hill. He's carrying a shopping bag. As I watch he moves out onto a vertical pitch of rock which looks like a lava flow. The shopping bag is hanging down from a rope around his waist. It seems very dangerous to me to be climbing alone like this. I wonder if he knows what he's doing.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Shouting Booths

Marek and I go into the computer room. There are some new boxes that take up most of the space. Someone explains that these are shouting booths. You can go into them and shout as loud as you like. They are run as a Citrix application. We decide to try them out. It's hard to get into them because they're packed with all the other equipment.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Reviving My Thesis

I'm talking to Condoleeza Rice about my thesis. We're sitting at my desk. I explain that it's about complementation in Modern Greek. I illustrate some of the key concepts with English examples. She doesn't seem too impressed by this. I show her a draft of the thesis and say that I'll add more chapters but she says to leave it as it is. I get the impression she doesn't want to start until next year.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

On Mount Everest

I'm with a group of people on Mt Everest. We're in some kind of tourist accommodation just below the summit. Other people have gone to the top but I've been delayed and time is running out. I finally get my chance. I start to put my gloves on but I have trouble with them and it takes me a long time to get them on. I see that I have plastic over gloves as well.

Now I'm walking along the trail to the summit. It's late afternoon. I'm going very fast. I meet someone coming from the summit. I ask her if I'm there yet. I'm expecting to find the Hilary Step but it's quite flat. The woman goes back with me. We're in a picnic area. It's littered with rubbish from previous visitors. I wonder who's going to clean it up. I'm shocked at the mess.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Jungle Resort

I'm walking with someone along a road in a jungle. He explains how he tried to setup a resort. He shows me an enormous pool. It's got a chainlink fence around it. He says the fence cost a fortune. We go through a gate.

Now we're walking along a street. I notice that I'm naked. We have to cross a stream and my guide moves a little to the left. There is a little village and people are fishing with nets. I turn to go back and take the same route.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Andy Comes Through

I'm at Five Dock. It's evening. Andy is there too. I get the impression that he's in some kind of fight on my behalf. I sit in the loungeroom and wait. I feel a bit useless.

Now the fight is over and Andy comes up to me. I know he's gone to a lot of trouble for me but I look at my watch and see that it's 11:30. I want to go home because I have to go to work in the morning. I feel a bit churlish and ungrateful. Andy tells me he has installed 'Radical' on my PC. I listen politely as I gather up the pieces and prepare to go. Andy says we should meet tomorrow and he'll show me how it works.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

End Of The Line

I'm traveling down Lyons Rd. I pass through Russell Lea and come to a terminus. I'm expecting to find a rail line going off to the left but all I see is a wall. I turn around and walk back until I find Pat B. I ask him and he explains it to me.

----------


## bro

Wow, you have a wide smattering of dreams..

I think you could find a great deal of symbolism in some of these dreams..lots of climbing, fighting on your behalf..I don't know, perhaps you can attatch some significance to these treacherous situations.

The condoleeza Rice dream was a bit silly and the milk arrow one had me laughing as well..things like that seem so meaningful as we dream them.

Fun dreams to read

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I quite often have dreams the feature leaders of various kinds. Presidents, Prime Ministers, State Premiers, things like that. The Condoleeza Rice dream was unusual in that I haven't dreamed of a female leader before.

I do seem to have a lot of struggle and drama sometimes. I guess I must be working things out unconsciously. I generally don't get a lot of emotional charge from them though. The one exception was a recent dream about a couple of heavy cops. That had me going.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Traffic Jam 3/12/07

Sherrie and I are driving along a city street. After a while it goes into a car repair workshop and we have to stop. There are other cars in front of us and we have to wait. We get out and walk around for a while and then come back. We see that other cars have gone past us and we've missed our chance to get out of the building.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Backstreets 4/12/07

I'm driving in the city. I'm in an alley behind some big buildings. There are other cars behind me. I go around a corner but have to stop because I haven't steered properly. Other cars go past me. When they've gone I start again. I go down a very rough alley but realise it's a dead end so I reverse back. I'm surprised I can do this. I try another direction. The road is more like a construction site. I get the car over it somehow. I'm trying to get to a better road I can see about a block away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Bad Cops 5/12/07

Helen and I are driving along a highway. Helen is driving. We're looking for something. I see a turnoff to a shopping centre. A bus drives up towards the centre but we continue along the highway. After a few moments we veer off and go up a track that leads to a parking area. We stop and get out of the car. Someone says the cops have arrived. I see a car pull up and two men get out. They look very aggressive from their body language. One is a big blond bloke. He pinches my arm and demands to see my license. I tell him I wasn't driving but I hand him my wallet anyway. They turn on Helen. They're very aggressive and nasty. They start badgering her. The blond man tries to hand me Helen's ID but I refuse it and finally he gives me my wallet back. He tries to push the ID into the pocket on Helen's blouse and roughly touches her breast in the process. I start yelling out that the police are manhandling my disabled sister. The onlookers are too scared to do anything. I frustration I kick a stone and it goes past the blond cop. He bounds up to me. For a moment he looks like a dog. He takes my head in his hands and moves it from side to side. I know that he could really hurt me. I'm very frightened but at least I've stood up to them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Anglican Election 7/12/07

I'm talking to Kevin about an election for offices in the local Anglican church. The contest is between tow factions - the Sweeteaters and the Progressives. I gather they hate each other.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Defamation 8/12/07

It's the morning after a big party. I see in the Herald that I'm supposed to have taken my clothes off and sexually harassed someone. I'm outraged by this because it's not true. I find that the Telegraph is saying the same thing. I want to set the record straight.

Now I'm in the office of one of the newspapers. I start explaining that I didn't do these things. I wonder if I need a lawyer.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Olympic Mother 13/12/07

I'm watching Calvin (from the cartoon) running around the house. He's pulling a little sled.

Now his mother and father are having a shower with him. I gather that his mother is a former Olympic athlete and is going to have another chance at the games. I watch as they dry themselves off. I notice that the parents have a very impassive expression. I see that the mother has a slight stubble under arms and think that this will be a good opportunity for sponsorships.

Now the parents have finished and they walk out of the bathroom. They close a big glass door before Calvin can get to it. He calls out quite imperiously and the door opens again and he goes out dragging his sled. I see that it has little pegs on for feet and think that it must be murder on the carpet.

----------


## bro

> I quite often have dreams the feature leaders of various kinds. Presidents, Prime Ministers, State Premiers, things like that.



Yeah, I've noticed that..leaders and officials of sorts.

 "Sweeteaters and progressives"  ::lol:: 

You seem to have very good recall..hope you get some more lucid dreams soon.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Little Saboteurs 14/12/07

I'm watching the story of two boys. They've been talked into destroying two aquaducts that serve a town by an enemy. I gather that the enemy has played on their weakness and feelings of being excluded. I see the water running down a slope and heading for the town.

Now the boys have been found out . One of their teachers has realised that they have been used. He gets them to help him stop the flow. He turns this into a lesson about physics. He says that they'll need some kind of explosion to stop the water. One of the boys is sucked into a whirlpool and reappears about 30 feet away.

Cockroach Country

I'm looking at a model of an old Tasmanian mining town. In place of people there are cockroaches crawling all over it. Someone says that the people of the town didn't care about the environment at all.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hi Bro.

As you can see I tend to accumulate lots of stuff in my journal before I post it. LD's have been in pretty short supply for me this year. At the moment I guess I'm just working on keeping my recall going.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nimbin Radio 15/12/07

Sherrie and I are in a waiting room. We're on our way home but there's a delay because of roadworks. There's a man in the room with us. On a table in the middle of the room is a collection of crockery and garden ornaments. He explains that these are things for a new local radio station which he is trying to establish. He says that there will be a crucial vote today and a critical sponsor has pulled out so his plan will probably fail. I look at the stuff on the table and see that it;s very cheap. The man says I can have anything I want. I pick up a small woven basket and then put it back. I ask him if his station has anything to do with NIM-FM and he says no.

As we talk I'm playing with a little dog. He is really cute and playful. The man tells me that the dog belongs to one of the creditors of the radio station and will probably have to go back to him. He says this man doesn't treat the dog well. I feel sad for him and almost offer to take care of the dog myself. For a moment the dog becomes a child and I feel a stab of pain that I'll never have a son. It's very bitter.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flying 16/12/07

I'm out in the country. I realise that I can fly and take off and soar over the countryside. I don't have any trouble staying aloft. Sometimes I move with a swimming motion but generally it's superman style. I come down close to a road. I decide to spin and start going around. This takes a little effort but works okay. I do this for a while.

Now I'm inside a big building. I fly through a series of halls. I discover that I can go through walls. I go into a smaller room. There's a man who reminds me of Jacob. I fly around the room a couple of times and then decide I don't want to seem to be chasing him so I go through the wall and leave the building.


I fly on through the country. I come to a big house. I gather it's some kind of women's health centre. I climb up a pipe on the outside of the building and launch myself backwards into the air. I'm quite confident in my ability to fly. I fly out over a road which reminds me of the Nimbin Rd near Helen C's place. I see a big truck come by and I'm tempted to let it pass through me but decide not to. I let it pass by and decide to spin again. It's a bit of an effort but it works. I can see another big truck coming.

Note:

The striking thing about this dream was that the ability to fly was sustained for an amazingly long time and different settings. During the dream I was aware that this was something special and worth sustaining. Plus I've never successfully spun before. So even though I didn't explicitly know that I was dreaming I'm going to claim this as lucid.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Seeing Lisa 17/12/07

I'm driving into Nimbin. I come to the curve at the yellow house and see a woman with a baby in a stroller by the side of the road. I come to a halt and see that it's Lisa. I can see that she is in a dangerous position because the visibility is poor there. I wonder if I should offer a lift but decide not to. I go past her carefully and head into town. The last stretch of road is being repaired. I have to steer around several areas that are roped off.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At A Training Course 19/12/07

I've been sent to some kind of course. I don't know any of the other people. They seem a bit standoffish. I notice that some of them are drinking beer. I see that there are various brands available. I take a bottle of Coopers and drink this as I wander around waiting for the course to start. When I finish the bottle I go back for another one. At first I can't find the case and think that it must have been put away but then someone points out that it's underneath something else.

Now the supervisor of the course comes up to me. He puts his arm through mine as we walk. I can tell he's Irish from his accent. I get the feeling he's trying to con me. I don't like him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meditation Celebration 20/12/07

Joy and I are going to the meditation centre. We're walking down a city street. I'm pushing a shopping trolley. We come to a cafe with people on the footpath and have to detour around them. Joy gets behind me and puts her arms around my waist. We're playing choo-choo trains as we go around the people. She is very playful and affectionate. A couple of times we hug each other and come close to kissing. I'm excited by this but a little concerned because we're both married.

Now we're at the centre. It's an auditorium. There are lots of people there. We have to sit in chairs instead of on the floor. I sit next to Joy as we wait for the session to start. She talks excitedly about all sorts of things. I think that she should be quiet so as not to disturb the other people but she keeps talking. After a while she sees someone she knows at the front of the hall and rushes down to greet them. I realise that this is more of a party than a meditation session. After a while Joy comes back. She says that the people were from her old fan days.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Red Skelton's Party 21/12/07

I'm at a party given by Red Skelton. I notice that he is rather grim looking and not the jolly character I've seen on TV. I gather there are hidden agendas swirling around. I talk to his young assistant. Apparently she is moving to a new flat in New Orleans provided by Red. She seems a bit reluctant to talk about it. I tell my mother about it and take a map out of a plastic sleeve to show her the location. The girl seems embarrassed.

During the dream I come across the name of a man who is a "mnemomouth". I go to look him up in a book about Red but I can't find him. I gather he is one of Red's associates. There is something sinister about all this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dad is Sick 22/12/07

I've parked the car in a city street. I walk to the Bowls Club. I find Mum sitting at a table. I can see that Dad has fallen down and is lying on the floor underneath the table. He's has some kind of turn. When we get him to his feet I see that he has wet himself. He's very groggy but feebly insists that he will drive home. Mum and I steer him through the crowd toward the door. I hope people won't notice that his trousers are wet. When we get outside I walk back to the car to bring it around.

Nimbin Backstreets

I'm in a shop in Nimbin. I go out into a laneway. There are people walking in the middle of the road. I drive along slowly. I come to the end of the lane and turn right. All the people I see look rather disreputable. I wonder if they're all talking about drugs.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Runaway Job 23/12/07

I'm at work. I follow Anthony into a big room full of workstations. It looks like the old cafeteria. As he opens the double doors it occurs to me that he was supposed to have finished up. I'm tempted to say something but I don't. I go down to the end of the room. I have some ground coffee and I wonder how to store it. I decide that I'll just add it to the stuff that's already there. John is there and offers suggestions about how to do this but I don't need help and successfully my coffee into the container.

Now I'm sitting at a computer back near the doors. I run a job and nothing happens. I look  at the task bar and see that there are multiple copies of the job running. Someone comes up and opens a diagnostic window and I can see that there are about a thousand copies. I can see the amount of CPU they're using. I feel a bit foolish but I'm sure that I can kill the jobs off if I can find the right place to start.

Now I'm talking to John. I want to reinstall some software on one of my machines. I've done it in the past but can't remember some of the steps. He doesn't seems very interested in helping. I gather that this stuff is too out of date for him.

I'll Have What He's Having

I'm in a cafeteria. Pat B has just ordered a meal. A young woman has ordered the same. I decide to have the same as well. The woman looks at me in amusement. I go to sit in a booth. I gather the others will join me. I think about the fact that we are all members of the same club. I know that just about everyone is a member. There are elections coming up. I wonder if the Electoral Commission with monitor them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Lunch In Nimbin 24/12/07

I'm going to go to a lunch with my work colleagues in Nimbin. I go with one of them to get something from Steve. My companion tells me that Steve is in  a bad mood and hopes I can jolly him along. As we walk we talk about a form of meditation he's found in a book. We find Steve in a cafeteria. He seems pleasant enough to me. It turns out that he has been reading a similar book. I has assumed he wasn't coming to the lunch but he says he is. He says he'll be a little bit late.

Now Tony and I have arrived at the venue. It's at the bottom of the hill outside Nimbin. We wait for a while and then go up to a carpark in the town. I sit in the passenger seat of a van. I wonder if I can smoke a pipe of dope without attracting attention. After a while Tony gets into the van and we decide to go back to the restaurant. He starts the van and rives off. I'm a bit surprised by this because neither of us own the van. We set off across some open country. We talk about the Gold Coast. I say that I've never like it.

Now I'm outside Belinda's house. I can see a light in her loft but she doesn't answer when I call. A cat walks past me into the house. A youth comes out of the house. I explain that I'm there to see Belinda. We leave and walk back up the hill. There are shops and a primary school that reminds me of the one at Russell Lea. I say that I would love to have a look inside. The youth goes off at this point.

Now I'm looking at the scenery. I see a rock formation I haven't seen before. I look around to see a factory with steam coming out of. I trace a line of vegetation that seems to come from it. I can also see Nimbin Rocks and some cliffs. I take out my phone and walk around to get a good angle for a photo. I come across a group of people. One of them is a Christian fundamentalist who is against something that's being discussed. He's completely intransigent. I talk to someone about this and we both disapprove of his attitude.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Amusement Park 25/12/07

I'm sitting rather disconsolately in a bus shelter outside the house in Five Dock. I get up and look at a tall concrete wall nearby. I realise that it's the outside of a big amusement park. I wonder how permission was given to build it right in the middle of the suburb.

Brush the Ferrets

Sherrie has three ferrets. She wants me to help her brush them. Ruby is very interested in this and I think it's a good idea for her to go outside. There is also a man with a bowl of rather nasty looking liquid which he nearly spills.

Now Sherrie takes one of the ferrets and starts brushing it. This seems to go well. I take another but it seems so small. I have to adjust a small mirror that is in the way. The ferret jumps down and runs under the chair. I look at the third ferret and it's just a thin little white line. Sherrie tells me the ferrets are all dead. I get the feeling that she's blaming me. She says that one was damaged on its "Ingham Avenue" junction. I gather this is part of its back.

What Do I Want to Do?

I'm at a party. I'm talking to the girlfriend of one of my friends. She's sitting up in bed. She asks me what I'd like to do and for a moment I'm at a loss. I say that I have a couple of software ideas that I'd like to commercialise but I'm not sure if I can. I finish my beer and say that I'm going to get another. I ask if she wants one and she says yes.

Now I'm in the old kitchen at Five Dock. I look in the fridge for some of the beers I brought to the party but they're all gone. I can see a lot of cans of Coke and some half full Coopers stubbies. I wonder if I can have a Coke.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Steep Ladder 26/12/07

There's a fire and I have to climb a ladder to escape. The ladder is at a very steep angle and I'm rather slow going up. Other people are climbing as well and they're forcing me to one side. The result is that I go even slower. I finally reach the top but it's very hard to get off the ladder. There's a parapet but I can't get a good grip to pull myself up.

Annoyed With Dad


I'm in a big room sitting on a toilet. Dad comes in and tells me that I should hurry up if I want to leave for work by 8. I'm annoyed and tell him that I get up and get ready for work every day.

Now I'm in a courtyard. I see Mum and Dad. They ask me where I'm going and I say I'm going to my hotel room to get dressed. I go into the room. It's quite large. I look in a mirror and see that I have some white stuff like cream on my forehead. I try to wipe it off but it seems to grow and soon my face is covered with the stuff. It's a white creamy substance. I'm annoyed that this will make me late and prove Dad's point. I think think to myself that at least I don't have to share the room with anyone.

Display In The Garden

I'm at home. I can hear music. I go outside and see the back of a sign halfway down the drive. I look around and realise that there is some kind of fair going on. I remember that this is part of the deal with our house. Periodically it can be used as a venue for things like this. Ruby is with me and I grab her before she can get into any trouble.

Watching the Detective

I'm in a car just outside of Nimbin. I look out of the window and see a blue heeler dog and a woman. I gather she's a detective working on a disappearance. I notice that the dog keeps coming back to the same spot. I conclude that this would be where a hitchhiker would stand if they weren't the first in line.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nighttime in the Warehouse 27/12/07

I'm in a big warehouse. It's night. I'm careful to avoid some big machines moving piles of office partitions around. I realise that this is a dangerous environment.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Bitten By A Snake 28/12/07

I look out of the front door and see Sherrie and Mum. They're trying to catch a snake. I go out and tell them to be careful. The snake turns and attacks me. It bites my hand. I can't get it to let go. As I look at it it turns into a baby crocodile. I hope it isn't poisonous.

A Stupid Scam

Another man and I have been successful in pulling off some kind of confidence scam. We're waiting to leave with our money. We see some news about some old bones that have been discovered and decide that this can be the basis for another scam. This involves me wearing a false moustache. The whole thing falls apart quickly. My companion is apprehended and I go back to my hotel room to wait for the police. My moustache keeps falling off. I reflect that we should have left well enough alone.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pick Your Meal 29/12/07

I go into a small storefront restaurant that reminds me of the Thai place in Lismore. There are two rows of tables. I look in a tub near the door and see bundles of meat of various sizes. They're wrapped up ready to be cooked. I fish around until I find one suitable for a single meal. Then I go to my table which is at the back in the right hand row. I notice that the utensils are made of out of a dark wood. I can see that they have been polished. I pass a man at another table. He recognises me. I gather that we see each other regularly at the restaurant. He tells some other people that I'm a skilled guitarist. He jokes that I also play the piano and I say that I only play the guitar.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mad Drivers 30/12/07

I'm in Brisbane. I'm on my way home but I think I've taken a wrong turn. I drive along a road until I come to a roundabout. As I go round two other cars drive into the roundabout. They are driving dangerously. I notice other cars doing the same. I conclude that Queenslanders are mad drivers.

Making A Delivery

I'm in a small delivery van. I'm unfamiliar with the job but I'm making a delivery. I drive along a busy road in the city. Twice a traffic warden's car tailgates me and then pulls back. I pull over and look at the parcel I have to deliver. I see that the restaurant it's addressed to is just across the road.

A Union Party

I'm at a party thrown by the union. I don't know anyone but I stay for a long time. I look at my watch and see that it's past midnight. I have to work tomorrow so I decide it's time to leave. I decide to have a leak before I go.

Now I'm in the toilet. There's a hole in the floor. I realise that I'm a bit drunk. I have to lean against the wall to keep steady. A young boy watches me and I feel a bit embarrassed.

Now I go back to the party. I come to a chain link fence. I'm tempted to climb it but I walk a few feet further along and find a gate. I see a line of people dancing. I go back to my place at the table. I'm tempted to finish my beer before I go.

I'm From The Future

I'm at some kind of meditation hall. I'm talking to one of the group leaders. He can't decide whether to go next door and read something to a group of students or attend a meditation session. I tell him that it will turn out that I read to the students. I say that I know this because I'm from the future and I've already seen it.

Now we go in to lunch. I'm with the leader and a woman. I have trouble with the low bench I'm supposed to kneel on. I can't get it to stay stable. I look at the food. It looks like a dish of baked custard. I talk to the leader and repeat what I said about being from the future.

Now I'm in another room. I'm talking to man who tells me he made it his life's work to look after orphans after he visited an orphanage. I gather he used to be a successful businessman.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Stymied Case 31/12/07

I'm talking with someone about a case of great injustice. I gather that even though the issue is clear legal obstacles are making it very difficult and it could be lost. We turn to a man nearby. He is bald and wearing a singlet. He reminds me of John Clark / Fred Dagg. He is an ex policeman and MP and has been involved in the matter. We ask him why he hasn't done more. He answers that when the case came to court his seat was still in doubt and he feared that John Howard would use it to wreck his election chances. I don't think we're very impressed by this answer.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

German Rush Hour 1/1/08

It's rush hour in a city. I go down into a subway station. I remember to go to the stairs at the other end of the platform and then discover that I was mistaken because the stairs are full of people coming up instead of going down. I go down the stairs against the flow of people and go to the end of the platform. I realise that I don't know where the train on this line goes. I decide that I should go in the opposite direction so I go to a bridge and cross over to another line.

Now I'm in a train. I'm hoping that it's heading for Central Station. I know that everybody speaks German. I go up to an old man who looks like a train conductor and try to ask him but I can't make myself understood. I see that there are empty seats so I go and sit down in the middle of a row of three. There are stacks of free magazines on the seats. I shift one pile before I sit down though I briefly wonder if I should sit on the pile. I pick one up and look at it briefly but it's in German so I put it down again. I can hear a person nearby sniffing and wonder if this will annoy me. It doesn't seem too bad.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Plane Crash 2/1/08

I'm watching the events after a plane crash. I think it's a military plane. All the crew have been evacuated and the captain is sitting in the fuselage, which has been torn open. He's about to leave when he gets a call on the radio. It's a rather officious sounding officer. He wants to know if the plane was coming to do something for him. The captain tells him no. I get the impression that the officer is not satisfied with this answer and will cause trouble in the future.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Trying To Lock The Door 3/1/08

I've brought a young woman to a beauty salon. As soon as we arrive she says she needs to take a shower. Immediately all the other people say they have to leave and before I know it I'm alone. I realise I have to guard the place. I know there's a crazy killer on the loose and I discover that the front doors have no lock. I go outside to try and fix this but all I can see is a metal spike pushed into a slot cut into the trunk of a tree. I work this a couple of times but then I can't get it to work anymore. I'm becoming very alarmed.

Now I'm back inside. I'm holding the doors closed. I see someone coming up the stairs and at first I think it's the killer but then I recognise the proprietor of the salon. He has someone with him.

Now I'm outside with a group of people. We're trying to figure out how to lock the doors. One man and I work on a device like a shoebox. We unscrew bits until it deflates. Someone asks if there are any dangerous objects inside and I hold up a collection of knives and keys and hairclippers.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hiding The Will 4/1/08

I'm a prince in a royal family. The king has died and I'm his heir. I have a copy of his will. I know that my cousin wants to take the throne. He has a gang of followers to help him. He's coming and want to hide the will. I give it to a young woman just as he arrives. She puts it into an empty cup and shoves it under a small table.

Now it's later. I'm alone in the room. One of my cousin's supporters comes in. He's looking for a cup to have a drink. He finds the cup with the will but I grab it and pretend that it's mine and I've been looking for it. I know I have to get away before he suspects anything.

Now I'm outside. I see my car and race over to it. I throw the will onto the floor of the passenger side. I'm about to get in when I have a moment of doubt. I wonder if I'd be better off on foot. I reach in and retrieve the will. I picture myself running from pursuit. I wonder if I've made the right decision.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Booking For Tennis 5/1/08

I've booked a tennis court but when I arrive there's no-one there. I'm wondering what I'll do when a group of people arrive. They've booked the other court. I go over to talk to them as they get ready to play. I leave the court when they start playing. I decide that I might as well go, I feel a bit sorry for myself and rather foolish. I turn to leave and a phone rings. One of the players picks up a phone that reminds me of John's rather bulky PDA. He hands it to me. It's Andy. He wants to know the arrangements for our tennis game. I'm pleased that it's back on and we exchange some snappy dialogue. I realise that I don't have any gear. I ask Andy if he can bring some. I feel a bit foolish asking him if he has any balls.

Outside the Barber Shop

I'm in Hunter street opposite Crawford House. I'm waiting for something. I walk down the street a little way to look in the window of a barber shop. I can see some people inside. In the window are various tools of the trade like scissors and combs. I wonder if it's possible to cut your own hair.

Clogged Roundabout

I'm appraoching a roundabout going into Lismore. There are lots of comings coming in from my left. At the front of the queue is a woman in a big SUV. She looks nervous and uncertain. The drivers behind her are shouting out and abusing her. I feel sorry for her. I take the opportunity to get through while she hesitates. I cut across the roundabout instead of going around and turn into Molesworth St. I follow a special turning lane. I realise that I didn't indicate. I park in Molesworth St near Dymocks and get out.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cars In Patagonia 7/1/08

A friend is showing some movies he took when he was in Patagonia. The scene is of driving down a suburban street. I notice that each house has one or more cars in glass garages or inside the house itself. My friend comments that this is because of the extreme weather. The houses are quite grand in some cases. We come to one where my friend stayed. He says something about this being where his mother in law lives. I get the impression he doesn't like her.

Going To The Movies

I'm at Drummoyne shops. I'm going to go to the movies with my family. I see Ron M from work on the other side of the street. I cross over to talk to him. He's with a friend. He greets me warmly. He's actually crossing the road himself so I go back to where I started. We laugh at this. I see a woman I know from work. She introduces me to her friend. I only have time to say hello and then I have to leave. As I go I say that it was nice to meet her friend. I cross over Victoria Rd with a friend. I realise the others have gone on ahead so we'll have to meet them at the theatre.

Now we're at the theatre complex. I go to the ticket area. It's quite complicated with buttons to select different movies. I'm a bit confused by this. I find a young man at a counter and buy a ticket from him. He goes into a spiel about a competition open to ticket holders. The prize is a boat. He says that for an extra amount he can arrange for some additional safety features. I listen for a while. I want to go but he doesn't stop. Finally other people want his attention and he gives up.

Now we're looking for the movie. I can't remember the name of the film we're looking for. We walk along a corridor looking at the description of the movies on the door. I see one about Carlos Castaneda with Jeff Bridges. I see a clip of him describing some lurid adventure that sounds bogus. I'd like to see this movie but I decide that it would be rude not to join the others. We come to a flight of stairs and go up one level but realise that this isn't the way so we go back. As we walk back along the corridor I think about some music from the film. I realise that the name of the song is a clue to the name of the film. I point to a theatre across the way. There's a movie with Bill Murray showing there. We knock at the door and a woman answers. I've long a long piece of fern or something like that. It's my ticket. She lets us in.

Now we're inside. Instead of a movie there's a sort of sunken zoo. There are various animals. A woman keeper is down the front talking about the animals. She looks rather bored. I gather it's been raining and everyone has taken shelter so the show isn't very interesting. She's saying something about army ants.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Green Work 8/1/08

I'm at home with Sherrie. Bob from work has just left. Sherrie remembers that she had some things to give him. I run out onto the veranda and call out to him. He's halfway down the drive. He comes back to the house and I show him some manuals in a bookcase on the veranda. He picks some out.

Now we're talking about a course I've just done. I say that it finished early so I got half a day off. Bob says that tomorrow we've got some "green work" to do and that we'll be well paid for it because it's the weekend.

Now Bob gets serious. He's talking to me but it's as if he's really talking to a girl. He says he loves her and wants to be her friend even though there can never be anything between them. I'm a bit embarrassed by these admissions.

Now I'm in my bedroom at Five Dock. I want to go to sleep early so I can get up in the morning and be ready for work. Dad is there and he leans over me and whispers that he'll wake me. I don't want that. I want to be awake before he comes. I fall asleep easily.

Now I've woken up. I look at the wall behind the bed and see quite a few small ants. I wonder if this means there's a problem with the house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Best Behaviour 9/1/08

I'm at my girlfriend's parent's house for lunch. I'm on my best behaviour. After the meal they go into the kitchen to wash up. I sit at the table for a few minutes and then go in and offer to help. I can see that they've just about finished and think that they'll say no but my girlfriend's mother says that I can put things away. I think to myself that this is where a guest is least useful because he doesn't know where anything goes. I open some cupboards but don't make much progress because I have to keep asking where things go. The father shows me a flask. He says it contains 110 year old whiskey. He gets out a flute glass from a cupboard. I think that this is the wrong kind of glass for whiskey.

University Positions

I'm with Trish in the back seat of a car. We kiss for a few minutes. I hold her breast briefly. It's small and firm.

Now I'm in some kind of club room or lounge. I'm supposed to meet Trish there. I wait for a while but she doesn't appear. I go into another lounge and see her sitting with her husband. I join them at their table. I ask how their son has gone with his university admission exams. I say that I've followed his career over the years ever since I saw his photo on the wall when Trish and I first worked together. Trish says that he''' be doing "quantitative studies". I think to myself that it's odd that I should be talking to her husband when I've never liked him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stress Free 11/1/08

I'm having lunch with Trish and her husband. He looks totally different to the last time I saw him. His face is round and health looking. I find that I like him. I comment on how well he looks and he says that since he retired he's been fine without the stress.

Now I'm walking down a city street. I'm looking for an ATM. I consider going into a couple of pubs but don't like the look of the patrons. I come to a junction and conclude that I've come too far. I want to go back and rejoin the party. I come to a train station. I go in and come out the other side.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In the Departure Lounge 12/1/08

I'm with Mum and Gran at the airport. We're about to fly to the US. I'm concerned that I don't have my passport but Mum says not to worry because they're with out luggage. We go into the departure area. Mum goes off on an errand and I put my arm around Gran and lead her to  a seat near the gate. I sit with her for a while and then realise that I don't have my shoulder bag or my book. Gran says I'll have to get replacements so I get up and go to look for some.

Now I'm in a area with books. I take one down from the shelf and look at the title. It seems to be one of a series of mystery novels set in China. I notice that the covers are hard to read. I go to another shelf and notice that all the books there are also about China. I conclude that China is a hot topic theses days and a lot of people are visiting there.

Now I'm in an open area like a mall. I see a man with a horse drawn cart piled high with baggage. He's desperately trying to balance all the pieces but they topple over pulling him and the horse to the ground. I'm concerned that the horse has been hurt but when I go closer he looks okay. The screams out for help and as I pass him I squeeze his arm in support. I can see that he's skinned the tip of one of his fingers and taken a chunk out of his lip. His wife is standing nearby. She has a blank look on her face. I get the feeling that she is rather contemptuous of her husband for crying out.

An Alien in the Computer Room

I'm in the computer room with a couple of other people. We know that there's some kind of alien loose in there. It looks like a snake. It sticks its head out of one of the boxes and I try to catch it with some tongs.

Now the alien has turned into a beautiful woman. She says she wants to look in my ear. I tell her that it's a bit dirty at the moment. She wants to kiss me but I don't know if I can trust her.

Meditating in a Circle

I'm at a meditation centre. I'm sitting in a double circle of people. I'm in the outside ring. We're supposed to move around as the meditation progresses. There are signs on the floor to mark positions. I don't understand what to do so I stay where I am. A young Asian man moves in front of me and lies back so his head is on my lap. I put my hands on his chest in a comforting way. I have a glass of beer in front of me and I move it out of the way. I wonder if it's the done thing to have beer. After a while the session ends and people go back to their original places.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Kinky Premier 13/1/08

I'm sitting in the old canteen at work. I'm talking to an American physicist who's here for a conference. He's a rather short man. He's from the University of Southern California and he's very proud of his institution to the point of being quite chauvinistic about it. I say that Sydney Uni and the University of Illinois are both beautiful places but he doesn't respond. I even try teasing him by saying that USC sounds a bit red brick but that doesn't work either.

Now we leave the canteen. We're going to go out to dinner and he has to get changed first. I follow him up stairs in an old part of the building. We come to some kind of members bar. My companion goes to his room and I wait outside. Bob Carr is sitting at the bar. He's wearing a bright red suit. I greet him and we shake hands awkwardly. After a while my companion comes out. Now he's become a woman. She's wearing a red dress of the same shade as Bob's suit. I introduce them and tell her that Bob used to be the state premier. I explain that that is sort of like the governor of a US state. I notice that Bob has no shoes on and there is a bruise on one of his feet. The woman puts his feet together and presses on the bruise. They start cuddling and soon Bob is groping her. I'm embarrassed that a visitor should be treated like this. I tell Bob that this could be construed as sexual assault and he agrees. He produces a sheet of paper with a list of charges on it and points out that they say that I committed the offences. I ask the woman to change the name and initial it to show that it wasn't me.

Now we leave the bar. We go to a lift and go to the street. We get into  a bus. I'm going to take her to  a restaurant. Someone suggests that I should ask her if she likes the kind of food served there and she says no. I know that the bus will take us to another restaurant nearby.

A Theft

There's been a theft from the finance system at work. It's after 5pm and I want to go home but I decide that I have to tell Trish. I walk down the street to the house where the Mental Health people work. I find Trish is still there. I tell her about the theft and add that the culprit has also kidnapped a woman. He has said that where he is going to hide there won't be any women. I've concluded from this that he's going to hide among the bog Irish. I tell Trish and some others about my theory.

Now I'm leaving. I tell Trish that I'm having tomorrow off and she says that I really should be at work because I'll be needed. I reply that I could reschedule to Friday and she says that will be okay.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Broken Clip 14/1/08

I'm at work with the two Daves. I'm watching as Little Dave tries to connect a cable to a printer. It's got a connector like the one on a mobile phone charger. He tells me it's very dicky. He gives up after a while. I have a look and see that the connector is in crooked. I try to push it into place but it shatters. I feel rather foolish about this. I look around the room for a replacement cable. I have a vague recollection that I've seen one somewhere but I can't find it. While I'm doing this the Daves are discussing some technical matter which is over my head. I feel pretty useless.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Car Chase 15/1/08

I'm in a car chase. I follow a car through a city. I come to  a long loading dock and see that the car I was chasing is now coming towards me. I realise that this is in fact another car.

Now I'm talking to my parents. I tell them about the chase and they say that they've seen the movie. They say it has a very interesting ending. They say they won't spoil it for me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fire In The Mountains 17/1/08

I'm driving in the mountains. Some is with me. We've been called to a fire. We go up a dirt road and come to a Y junction. There is a tanker blocking the way. It moves aside and we take the left hand road. We come to some buildings. At first I think it's a farm but as we go further I see that it's a large resort. It looks empty. I can see smoke ahead. We come to an entrance on the left. The fire is somewhere there.

An Empty School

Dad and I are at a school I used to attend. I feel quite strange about being back. It's an empty feeling.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Kangaroo Race 18/1/08

I'm watching a group of kangaroos racing down a highway. It's like a documentary. It's getting dark and a voiceover says that the kangaroos are making for somewhere to spend the night and find some food. As I watch one animal accelerates and overtakes some others. He heads off over a rise in the road at great speed and vanishes from sight.

I'll Be Back

I'm pushing a wheelie bin. I go past a table. Mark the American is sitting with some friends. I come to a pillar and have to tilt the bin over to the left to get past it. I hear Mark saying that I've talked about going overseas and I reply that by tilting the bin I'm taking the first steps toward leaving. He asks if I'll be sorry to leave my country and I say no because I'll be back.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back to the Meditation Centre 19/1/08

It's the beginning of a new year at the meditation centre. When I arrive I go to the side door. I expect it to be locked but it isn't and I go in. I look at my watch and see that I'm early. I expect the place to be empty except for Ellen but it's full of people. Olivia comes up and kisses me. I comment on how well she looks. I see Reg from "The Bill". He's bustling around and doesn't notice my greeting at first, then he says hello. I look around but I can't see Joy. I'm looking forward to her arrival. Two people I don't know come up to me and say that they've got something for me. They hand me a certificate of merit. I tell them it isn't for me because it's for a teacher and the name says "Colin 00". I look at another certificate and it says "000".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Quick Visit 20/1/08

Marek and I are driving somewhere on work business. At some point we decide we need a glass of hot water for something we're going to do when we arrive. I think it has something to do with making mud. I look across the road and see a house I have visited before. I know the people there are very hospitable. We go to the front door and knock. A woman answers and I remind her who I am. She invites us in.

Now we're with the family at a table. There are books everywhere. I have a glass of hot water in front of me. I'm talking to the woman who let us in. She is the mother of the family. Marek is sitting next to me and is deep in conversation with her husband. I find the woman very friendly. She encourages me to look at the books. I'm on the point of saying that her husband is a true bibliomane but I don't think it would come out right. I look at some books under the table. They're classics of various kinds.

After a while I realise that we've been there for a long time. The glass of water is lukewarm now. I get up and walk over to Marek. I put my hands on his shoulders and say something like "My friend I'm afraid we're going to have to leave". I half jokingly say we could call in sick but then say that since we started from work people would know we were faking.

Now we're all walking up a slope to the road. The woman points to  a tree that has lost its top in a storm. She says it's my birthday tree. She adds that it was a bit sick last year but looks like it's perking up.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In An Office 21/1/08

I'm working in a financial office of some kind. I'm in a back room. There's a woman customer being interviewed. She has a dog with her. I think to myself that the dog probably drove Ruby out of the room.

Now I leave the room and go to the front office. There are several people behind a counter. Someone comes up and starts unpacking a box of secondhand books onto a desk. I gather that these are for the employees if they want them. I look through them and see what I take to be a copy of Keith Roberts' "Pavane". Then I see there are other books that look quite similar. Paul B comes up behind me and gets me in a wrestling hold. He doesn't exert any pressure. I ask him what he's doing.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Big House 22/1/08

I'm with a girlfriend in a big house. We rent part of it. I go to a door and open it. I see a big dark hall. It's empty except for some furniture with cloths over it. I say to my girlfriend that this part of the house hasn't been rented yet. I know there are people who have an area upstairs.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

After The Battle 23/1/08

There's been a battle in a field on the side of the Nimbin road. I'm looking at the aftermath. I walk among the bodies. I see another person a few yards away with his back to me. He's surveying the carnage as well. I wonder if he's an enemy and will try to kill me when he turns around and sees me. I wonder if I should try to kill him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Melting Mouth Guard 24/1/08

I take out my mouth guard and see that it's started to come apart. It looks like it's melted.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sit! 25/1/08

I'm training a dog to sit on command. Now I'm looking at two young girls maybe 10 or 11 years old. They go up to their mother and she tells them to sit. They sit on the ground but start fidgeting and wanting to get up. Each time their mother gets them to stay where they are with a look. I come up and suggest we show her how high the dog can jump. We attach a dog biscuit to a beam about head height. The dog tries to jump up but can't reach it. I look up into the sky and notice a small object moving fast across the sky. It's daylight and at first I think it's the Moon but then decide it's going too fast. It looks smaller than the Moon but it has craters on it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stealing Dessert 27/1/08

I'm looking for some dessert at work. I look in the freezer of the fridge and see some French desserts. They're made of a berry of some kind with cream. I gather another team has left them there. I take one and go to have a taste. The plastic top breaks when I take it off and I realise that I'll have to replace the sweet. I taste it and it's quite nice. I wonder how to find this brand in the supermarket. I have a slight twinge of guilt for taking someone else's stuff.

A Job Offer

Mike comes to me and tells me that a new job is going to be advertised on Monday. He says that it matches my skills well. He says it will involve managing two teams of people and gathering information for a new project. He's not very specific.

Now I'm with Mike and another person. I'm listening to them talk to a woman about a place in my team. I gather she's from Port Macquarie and is applying for a place in the new project. She says she'd be prepared to work in Lismore. I find her a bit self important.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Group Fetish 28/1/08

I'm at some kind of resort. There are lots of people there because it's a public holiday. I'm sitting at an outside bar with a group of people. Someone suggests we do something special. The place has facilities for a sort of shared experience. The group agrees. I hear a couple of women saying that they'll call in sick tomorrow. I think to myself that this will be noticed at their work.

Now we go into a bar. It's very crowded and raucous. I follow the person whose idea this is down to the end of the room. There are people queued up for something. I get into the queue and when I get to the counter I explain that I'm going to be part of the group activity that's being set up. The woman behind the counter says that this is the "group fetish". I think to myself that this doesn't sound very promising. She tells me I should follow the leader of the group. I leave the queue and join the others. The leader hands out special headsets that will transmit our thoughts.

At a Party

I'm at a party. I'm hoping to be able to pirate some Mac software at some stage of the evening. I'm going to get a lift from Marek. He says that he has to 3 am to man the phones. I say I don't mind waiting.

Now I go own to the other end of the room. I find John K. He starts talking to me about the reorganisation going on at the local TAFE. I tell him about how hard they made it when I was there. A man comes up and I ask him to confirm this because he was there as well. I call him Ian and have a momentary flash of doubt that that's his name but he doesn't correct me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flying 30/1/08

I'm pushing a chair through some offices. I dodge around furniture. I'm a bit annoyed at having to navigate around like this.

Now I'm pushing the chair along a long hospital corridor. As I look down the corridor I realise I'm dreaming. I start to fly down the corridor but decide to go up. As I rise the interior of the hospital fades away and I see the outside of the building. I recognise Lismore Square. The building is complicated like the outside of a big church. I flap my hands a little to help me rise. I turn around and look across the road to a playing field. There are people looking through a chain link fence at other playing cricket. I glide across toward them.  As I do I remind myself that I'm dreaming. I fly among the people at the fence. I don't think they can see me. I think I even fly through some of them. I can hear a funny sound. I look across the road to a park. I can see a tree in the middle distance and decide to fly to that. I remind myself that I'm dreaming and set off but wake up.


Where Is He?

I'm at work. I've gone to another building down near Dawson St. I'm looking for the short man from the hsopital. I ask some people if they know where he is but no-one knows. I look in someone's address book for my own name to see if the man's number is associated with mine but only find my own name.

Now I decide to go back to my office. I look at my watch and see that it's 3:50 and decide that the man may have gone home. Someone tells me that he has got into trouble for abusing someone I'm surprised by this. I go down the stairs and find two people moving a long planter box for the boss's secretary.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back to Drummoyne 1/2/08

I'm in a bus going over the Iron Cove Bridge to Drummoyne. I can see that the foreshores have all been recently mowed right down to the water. At first I think this is Sherrie's handiwork.

I get out on the other side of the bridge and join a man and a woman. The man is Philip Adams I think. We walk through where the old Drummoyne hospital is being demolished. I make a comment about this being a shame and the woman reminds me that the building was old and ready to go. I look at a sort of bridge that's part of the construction and see a lot of people walking on it.

Now we're walking along the foreshore. I can hardly recognise the place. There are condos all along the shoreline. I look up and try to find my old school but can't see it. I point out a clock tower to the woman.

Now we're climbing up into the tower. It's old and rickety but we manage. Inside is a young Chinese man. He tells us he makes clothes and his parents live in the tower itself. I'm interested in climbing up to the top but the woman shows me a leaflet she has found that implies that it is so dangerous that only people contemplating suicide go to the top.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Coaching Session 2/2/08

I've come to the offices of some kind of life coaching company. My original appointment has been changed. I walk through the offices and go to the room where I usually meet my coach but there's a meeting in progress and I hastily close the door. I look in the room next door but there's no-one there. I walk back through the offices. I'm aware that people are looking at me curiously. I wonder if I've got the date wrong.

Now I'm going up some narrow stairs with some other students into a lecture theatre. One of the teachers is behind me. He gives me a push on the bum to hurry me along and I scape my hand on the wall. I see that I've scratched a stone ring I'm wearing. I'm quite annoyed and upset by this. I keep rubbing the ring to try and smooth out the scratches. I sit down in the lecture theatre and talk to the people nearby.

Now I'm walking down a street. I'm going to stay somewhere. I realise I've left the keys in the car door and it's moving. I run after it and pull the keys out of the lock. Now I'm in the car. I come to an intersection and quickly turn left. I realise that I didn't look before doing this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Protected Heron 4/2/08

I'm watching a heron fishing in the backyard. I cut up little pieces of meat and scatter them around for it. Sherrie is concerned that someone may call the ombudsman and say that we're mistreating the bird. We decide that we should call him ourselves so he can see that everything is okay.

A Dance Company Job

I've come to a dance company to apply for a job. As I head into the offices I pass a woman who is lighting incense. I stop and she gives me a stick to light. I talk to her for a few minutes. I'm hoping to make a good impression.

Now I go into the offices. I look in one room and then go to the other end of a corridor. There's a tearoom. I find a coffee plunger and make some coffee. Someone comes in and offers me the use of the plunger. I discreetly take it and empty it so I can be seen to be accepting the offer instead of already using it without permission. I realise that the company is a front for a group of time travelers. I hope to impress them with my knowledge of the future.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Strange Ghosts 5/2/08

I'm watching some boys coming from school. It's a private school I think. I see that a lot of them have colourful scarves and sashes. The colours remind me of those on a coleus leaf.

Now I'm going to get some instruction about a special kind of ghost which has an animal head on a human body. I gather they are a particular feature of the Sydney area.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fifty Cent Pieces 6/2/08

I'm with a group of people. We approach a building in a car. We're talking about Buffy.

Now we get into a bus. I go upstairs while the rest do downstairs. I sit next to a young woman and we start talking. She asks to see my phone and I hand it to her. A conductor comes up and asks for fares. I look through the coins in my pocket and give him two fifty cent pieces.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cobblers Pegs 7/2/08

I'm talking to Carlo. I look in a bouquet of flowers and see that in among the flowers is a cobblers peg plant which has gone to seed. I try to pick it out without disturbing the seeds but they fall out through the slats in a nearby window and fall down to an area of lawn below. I know they will sprout and ruin the lawn. I wonder if I can vacuum them up.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Burning Sleeper 8/2/08

I'm with some other people mowing. I can see that the mowers have set some wood on fire. I try to drag one piece out of the way but it's burning all over and I can't get a grip on it. I look around and see a big sleeper that is also burning. I go to the clothes left by someone and look in the fob pocket of some shorts. I find it's full of mints. Someone says the owner of the clothes takes all the mints and hides them there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In the Swamp 9/2/08

Kevin and I are with another person in a swamp. I've left my car off the road and we've waded into the water. Kevin wades out to find more ground underneath the water while I stay where I am and watch a motorcyclist ride around in the water. I the distance I can see someone looking at porn on a screen. It's fairly lurid.

Now it's getting dark and we get ready to leave. I get the car and we drive out of the swamp. Kevin and I talk about a free software foundation that is run by a very unlikeable man. As we talk I see the man drive by in a bus. I notice that he is very round shouldered. He waves at us as he goes by.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Exams 10/2/08

I'm in the bathroom at Five Dock. I'm talking to Mum. I've realised that the HSC exams are only a few weeks away and I'm not prepared. I gather that I've been out of school for some reason. I get rather panicky as I say that I haven't studied any chemistry at all. I wonder if I should forget about these exams and go back to school next year.

The Perfect Income

I'm at a training course. It's the end of the week. I'm sitting with one of the other participants during a break. I want to get some software from him. He says he wishes the course was over so he can go back to work. I don't particularly like him. I listen as he tells me about something he read in "wired" magazine about how to avoid paying tax by keeping your income to a specific amount. I look up at the air vents above me. I notice they're in a sort of spiral shape.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Drawing the Curtains 11/2/08

I'm with Andy. We're in a hall of some kind. There are large numbers of Indian people sitting in chairs like an audience. We're in a small alcove with curtains around it. We draw the curtains so the Indians can't see us. I wonder if they're offended by this. After a while we sneak around the corner and draw the curtains on another alcove.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Public Sex 12/2/08

I'm in  my parents' bedroom at Five Dock having sex with a young woman. We roll around on the bed energetically. Someone comes into the room and we stop. The woman tells me she used to have sex with this person. After a while we start again despite the fact that people are watching.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hole in the Bed 13/2/08

I'm at some kind of meeting. My young daughter is in another room. I go to check on her and see that there is a hole in her bed. Now my perspective shifts and I see myself coming up through the bed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flying Around John Howard 15/2/08

I'm with two other people. Apparently we can fly. Another person joins us and we rise up into the air. We find John Howard and fly around him.

Now I'm looking at a chart that shows the trajectories of previous flights. At first it just looks like squiggles but then I start to see a pattern.

Dad Is Sick

I'm driving with Dad. He tells me that he feels sick and tells me to stop. He gets out and vomits. He seems a bit better after that. He says that he has to  pick up Paul's Volvo which has been parked on the other side of the road.

Defending A Woman

I'm walking with someone along a back street in a city. I see a big bearded man attacking a woman. I know he's going to serious hurt her and maybe rape her as well. I turn back and look for something to hit the man with. I know it's a dangerous thing to do but I can't leave the woman to be bashed by the man.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dinner With Tony 16/2/08

Tony and I are going to dinner. We walk along a suburban street. As we walk we smoke. Tony offers me another cigarette and I accept. I comment that he's smoking a lot and then add that so am I. I pat him on the shoulder. I notice that he's dressed all in black.

Now we arrive at the restaurant. We meet some other friends there. It's a seafood place and it's very crowded. This poses a problem for us because it will take some time to be served. We've been here before but it was in the off season and it was nearly empty. We decide that we can wait. A woman shows us through the restaurant to a deck out the back. I sit down and realise that I've been given a deckchair and that I won't be able to sit at the table. I see a girl nearby sitting on a chair with a cushion. She gets up and asks someone to watch her place. She goes back into the restaurant.

Into His Arms

I'm at a party in a rich man's home. The party is for his daughter who is a very pretty girl. She's very friendly and I really fancy her but she seems unaware of her effect on people. At one point she goes up to a higher part of the garden and jumps down and is caught by her boyfriend. This is pretty crushing for me because I would never dare to do something like that.

Now I'm climbing up a slope in the garden with the girl. I realise I'm walking on dead computers. They've all burned out. I gather they were part of a special environmental control system. We come across a tower machine. The girl tells me that it's one of mine. I think it used to run Sun. She says that it still works. We turn it on and it starts to fire up. It starts an unfamiliar program that I want to get rid of. I ask Andy about it.

Now we're wandering in the garden. I get a look at the girl's boyfriend. He's older than her and doesn't look much but I reflect that he was able to catch her and was romantic enough to do it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Wrong Bus 18/2/08

I'm in Sydney. I have to go to Wynyard so I get on a bus. I travel for a while and then realise that I'm heading for the eastern suburbs. I get off at the next stop. This is a busy bus stop. I go to the starter and ask him which bus to catch to get to Wynyard and he says number 740. Several buses go by. I talk to  a man for a while and I get distracted. I don't see the number of a bus that's just gone by and I ask him what it was. He says it was a 740. I go back to the bus stop. The man decided to walk. I watch him as he goes up a wide road.

Russian Time

I'm looking at a "Time" magazine. I notice that all the articles are about Russian matters. I conclude that now Russia is a democracy it's assumed mainstream status. I look up and see an important man talking to the Russian queen. He has a terrible haircut but I can see that he is a powerful figure.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Broken PDA 20/2/08

My PDA keeps getting blank areas on its screen. A man and a woman have come to repair it. I tells the woman what I've tried to fix the problem. She smiles as we talk, which puts me off a bit. I look up and see Emma from Medical Records watching us. It looks as if she's jealous.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's the Key? 21/2/08

Joy and Andrew and I have gone to Sydney. We've got reservations at a club on the harbour. When we arrive I go into my room. It's rather shabby and untidy. I go outside and walk down some steps onto the beach. I stand on the hot sand for a while. I lifeguard comes up and warns me that I'll burn my feet. I tell him it's okay. I look out over the harbour while the guard talks about getting into a boat and rowing to an island. He says it's a place where you can meditate and pray.

Now I go back inside. I go down the corridor to Joy and Andrew's room. I knock and go in. I notice there is a key in the lock. Their room is shabby like mine. After a while I go back to my room. I don't see a key in the lock. I wonder if I should ask the management about this. I go inside and look out of the window onto the lights of the city. It's dark now.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Coffee At Central 22/2/08

I'm driving up George St towards Central. I'm going to buy some coffee for someone. I see a parking spot but go past it. I turn a corner to the left and see that there are some angle parking spots.

No Moustache

I'm looking in the mirror. I decide to shave off my moustache. I'm quite pleased with the result. I have to trim away some stray hairs before I'm satisfied.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hostage Situation 23/2/08

There's a hostage situation on the second floor of Crawford House. When I arrive there are people everywhere. It's a chaotic scene and everyone has a plan. I look around the corner and see people outside the office where the gunman is. I try to take charge but people tell me my help isn't needed. I feel quite hurt and angry and as I leave I tell them to get fucked.

Now I'm walking a long a road away from the hospital. I pass a large animal the size of a cow and a dog is walking in front of me. I'm waiting for the sound of shots from Crawford House.

Losing Andy

I'm walking down Uralba St with Tony and a woman. I gather that the woman's daughter has re3cently died and I was connected to her in some way. As we walk I try to work out something tactful to say.

Now we come to the playing field opposite Lismore Square. I say that one thing I used to enjoy was kicking a football around with the woman's daughter. I ask him if he'd consider doing that with me from time to time. He doesn't really respond to this and I get the impression he doesn't want to.

Now I'm sitting at a picnic table with Tony and some other people. Tony shows me a brand new football he's just bought. He hasn't blown it up yet. I'm pleased that he's responded to my request. Lori is sitting opposite me. I tell her that I'm considering doing an undergraduate degree at the U of I. At this point Tony comes up and asks me how I feel about Andy's death. He says he was like my brother. I surprised and suddenly start to choke up.

In the Gutter

I've got a new car. It's a Mercedes or something like that. I go to drive it away but only get to the gate. The grass is very long and I misjudge the driveway and end up in the gutter.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fake Ghosts 24/2/08

I've been given the task of dealing with two ghosts in the Medical Records storage area. Other people are scared of them. I go into the area and see them for the first time. I think Helen is with me.

Now I've made arrangements with the ghosts. They're happy and I'm feeling pleased that I've solved the problem. I reach out and touch one of them. This makes me suspicious and I start thinking about who they are. I come to the conclusion that they aren't ghosts at all. I tell them they had better leave straight away or I'll call the police. They're angry but I know they can't do anything to me.

Now they've gone but I've decided that I want to tell the police anyway. I try to ring on my mobile but can't get through. I look up the local police station in the phone book but I can't raise it either. Someone suggest ringing 000 but that doesn't work either. I'm very annoyed that the police are so hard to contact.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dodgy Little Banks 25/2/08

I've saved up some money for a car but there's going to be a delay before I can buy it. Mum tells me I should invest the money while I wait. She takes me to the old canteen at work. We go up to a man sitting at a small desk. She introduces the man as "The Bank of Japan". I'm surprised that the operation is so small. The man explains that if I give him my money he will lend it to another man representing another bank sitting nearby. This man says that he will use it to provide services for a big Arab business and this will increase competition and prosperity. I'm not convinced.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Grafted Grevillea 26/2/08

I'm in a double decker bus. There's some kind of panic and people rush to get down the stairs and off the bus. I gather that a woman was made pregnant in the process.

Now I'm walking with a woman through the CBD of Sydney. To my surprise she tells me that she was the one who got pregnant. From her tone I gather that she doesn't want me to make any comment. We walk past a grafted grevillea set  in the pavement. I notice that one part of it looks like it's doing well but another part is dead. We cross a road at the lights. The woman says something about going into a bank building. She says that people wearing high heels are frowned on.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Working For Kevin Rudd 27/2/08

I go into Crawford House. I can see a lot of grass clippings on the floor. I wonder how they got there and if I should do anything about it. I conclude that it's not my responsibility.

Now I'm walking along a corridor. I meet Kevin Rudd coming the other way. He tells me he needs an email group for all the people in Crawford House and asks me if I can do that for him. I tell him that I don't know how to do this but I'll find out.

Now Kevin and I are going through a door at the other end of the corridor. He asks me how I think he's done in his first 100 days of office. I reply that I think he's done very well and that there's a new feeling about. I know that this sounds like crawling but I'm quite sincere.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Washing Our Hands 28/2/08

Suzanne and I have just arrived at the IT department. We're just in time for the start of a big upgrade. We wash our hand sin preparation even though we washed them just before.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Application Support 1/3/08

I'm trying to get an application to work on a user's computer. I've already tried to get it to work and failed and now I'm having another go. I ring the user and try to work out when I can have access to her machine. I'm aware that it's inconvenient for her but I need to be able to take over the machine and reboot it.

Now I'm ready to start but I realise that the two Daves also want to use the monitor to watch a movie of some kind. I start looking around for another monitor. Little Dave tells me that this application I'm working on is the hardest to install and that he's had trouble with it too. I take some encouragement from this. He tells me that when I get it going I will have earned the title of Application Specialist. Big Dave comes up and asks me when I can start some project. We agree on July.

Now I'm in a changing room. Moist of the IT people are there. I decide it's a good opportunity to start collecting money for Mike's farewell gift. I get a couple of people to give me $10. I go up to a young woman who's just joined us. She tells me she doesn't like the look of Mike. I tell her he's actually okay but say she needn't contribute. I go to another man. He only gives me $5. He says he has a VMS application called MOOVE that needs to be installed. I reluctantly say that I'm the one who does this and he tosses a tape cartridge to be. I wonder if I should ask him for another $5 because I think he's been a bit cheap.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Big Cane Toad 2/3/08

I'm walking along a road. There are lots of puddles. I can see that they're full of cane toads. I scoop one out of a puddle but I can't work out how to kill it humanely so I let it go.

Now I come to a large puddle and see a huge cane toad. I flip it out onto the road and call out for people to have a look at it. Someone comes up with a crowbar. Now the toad has turned into a dog but the man with the crowbar still hits it on the head. I'm not sure about the rightness of killing it by this time.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Futurist Conference 4/3/08

Sherrie and I are at a futurist conference. We;ve attended a course of some kind and now we're having lunch with some of the other participants. We're in a big cafeteria. I go to a small bakery off the main hall and select a piece of savoury bread. I talk to a man who's a great fan of Ray Kurzweil, who was involved in the course. He tells me what a genius Ray is. I say that I have a friend who's an astrophysicist who's like that.

Now I'm back at the table with Sherri and a woman who was at the course and Ray Kurzweil. I get the impression that the woman is a real true believer and doesn't want to hear any doubts about Ray's ideas. She accuses me of not believing that his predictions can come true and I reply that I do think they can but I'm concerned with the possible dangers. I find the woman a bit rude. I turn to Ray and ask him if he's heard of Larry Gonnick. I know that he's interested in cartoons so I'm a bit put off when he puts Larry down. I'm starting to get the impression that he is a bit of a jerk.

Now Ray is leaving. I'm trying to talk to tell him about my idea that Larry Gonnick could put his ideas into a cartoon form but he drives off. I get the feeling that I've been given the brush off as someone of no importance.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Triple Jumbos 5/3/08

I'm watching the activity at a big airport. I see three jumbo jets taking off. They're going down three separate runways side by side. It's a very impressive sight.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Hate Honeywell 7/3/08

I'm at a training course for a computer system. There are system failures and I notice that a management representative is taking a lot of interest in what we're doing. I get the feeling we're being setup to take the blame for the failures.

Now I go into an auditorium. I see a seat in the front row and sit next to a friend. On my right is Denise F. I don't speak to her because I believe she's involved in the management's scheme. After a moment she says hello to me to remind me that she's there. I coldly say hello back and then turn away from. I know I'm being rude but I'm quite angry at her.

Now I'm in a real estate agent's office. I'm looking at the prices for places in Sydney. I see a flat right on the water and then see that it's $700 a week. John comes up to me and I tell him about the course. I say that I really hate Honeywell. I see a place in the country in Victoria and point it out to him. He asks why I would want to go there and I reply that I might have a change of jobs that took me to that part of the world.

----------


## The Cusp

> A Big Cane Toad 2/3/08
> 
> I'm walking along a road. There are lots of puddles. I can see that they're full of cane toads. I scoop one out of a puddle but I can't work out how to kill it humanely so I let it go.
> 
> Now I come to a large puddle and see a huge cane toad. I flip it out onto the road and call out for people to have a look at it. Someone comes up with a crowbar. Now the toad has turned into a dog but the man with the crowbar still hits it on the head. I'm not sure about the rightness of killing it by this time.



To kill a Cane toad humanely, you're supposed to freeze them.  Much less messy than taking a crowbar to a 4 pound toad.  

That poor dog!  Must have been uncomfortable to watch.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hi Cusp.

What I do is put the toad in the fridge first so it goes to sleep and then put it into the freezer after a few hours. A friend of mine told me that just freezing them is actually very painful for them. It's very sad that because the toads are in the wrong place people feel that they can be unspeakably cruel to them. Hitting them with golf clubs and spraying them with Dettol etc. Mind you, if I see one on the road I'll run over it, but I figure that's pretty quick.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Use The Shed 8/3/08

I'm walking with someone. I'm wondering where I can set up my computer. I see a shed. It's quite high, almost two storey. It's an empty shell. I think I could refurbish it rather than go somewhere else.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Everyone's Leaving 9/3/08

I'm in the computer room with the two Daves. Little Dave says he's going home. He says he's got a migraine and it's giving him shooting pains down the side of his face. I can see he's clenching his jaw. Big Dave says he's going too. I'm going to be alone.

Now I'm at my desk. There are boxes everywhere and I can hardly move. Big Dave comes up and tells me he was at the AGM of his credit union. He says he made a suggestion for improvements but it wasn't adopted.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

They're At It 10/3/08

I'm in  a city street. I stop to buy a newspaper. At first I can't find the one I want and I go around the stand and find the paper seller. He asks me about my job across the street. I say all the people there are madly fucking each other. I add that this ism why I'm late for work. I say I don't like the job much at all.

Injured Dog

I'm driving along a country road. I pass a woman whose dog has been injured. At first I tell myself that it's nothing to do with me but I soon decide I should go back and help. I pull over to turn around. The sun is in my eyes so I have to be careful.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Egyptian Goddess 11/3/08

I'm talking to  a woman who tells me that she is looking for a statue of an Egyptian goddess. I tell her I've just seen one in a museum down the hill at Lismore Square. As I talk I unfold a portable barrier. I say that the statue is a bit taller than the barrier.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Bad Art 12/3/08

I'm in the Sydney CBD. I go into a square that reminds me of Australia Square. I stop and remember that I've left my car and wonder if I'll get booked. I turn to go back but then decide it will be okay. I walk through the square. There are impressive old buildings with beautiful columns. I really like them.

Now I meet John K. We go into a museum. The walls are covered with big academic style paintings like the ones in the NSW Gallery. They depict heroic scenes of WW1. I'm rather disgusted and comment out loud how bad the art is and that it's just propaganda. I wonder if the other people in the museum will be offended by this. After a while John and I leave to go to another museum.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Road At Night 15/3/08

I'm walking down a road at night. I look at the surface of the road. It looks like it's cobbled. There is a sheen of moisture on it as if it's just rained. I become aware that I'm dreaming. I carefully walk along the road trying to maintain the lucidity. I come to a bridge and look over the edge on my left. I can see a small creek with reeds along the bank.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sealed Environments 16/3/08

I'm in competition with another man about something, maybe economics. We decide that we need to keep our work strictly separate so we set up two rooms which are connected by an airlock. There are also airlocks between the rooms and the outside world.

----------


## Sanquis

Airlock?  :tongue2: 
Gotta hate anxiety  :tongue2:  

Btw try writing your lucid experiences in blue

Means we can spot them easily (cause then lazy ppl just read ure lucid dreams  :tongue2: )
Besides, colour spices things up!

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where Do I Live? 17/3/08

I'm going to the Kuan Yin Centre to pick up an item of mail. I'm going up a busy suburban street. I come to an intersection. I can see that the building workers union has set up a protest of some kind. There is a walkway setup to channel people crossing the road through their protest area. I follow the walkway and come to a man who wants to put my name on a sort of rubber stamp. I have trouble doing this and have to let a couple of people go through before I figure it out. Finally I do and descend some rough stairs to the street. I notice that the stairs are made of big pieces of hardwood.

Now I continue up the street. I'm pushing a wheeled office chair. It goes along quite easily even uphill. As I go I try to figure out where the letterbox at Kuan Yin is. Then I start planning how to get home. I see that it's getting late and for a moment I wonder if I should forget about the mail and get it tomorrow but decide to push on. I consider catching a bus to Abbotsford when I'm finished and then realise that I don't live there anymore. I cast around in my mind to remember where I live. Finally it comes to me that I live in the country.

Waiting For The Barbarians

I'm in a Middle Eastern kingdom. We've had news that the Franks are about to attack. Everyone knows that we will all be slaughtered so there is a burst of people having wild sex and buying and selling. I'm with a young woman who has been shot in the nose with an arrow. I take her to the hospital. Some of the staff are screwing like mad and others are actually euthanasing patients. We watch this for a while. She doesn't seem to be too injured so we start kissing and caressing. I take her breast in my hand.

Now I'm watching the king and his entourage. They had been content to sit in the palace and watch three men having sex but then the king decides he's going to go outside. There's an air of fatalism because everyone knows the barbarians are coming.

Now I'm watching some traders. They are buying and selling precious gems. I see one woman strew her wares on the ground. I see another group of four men being attacked. They are high up on a cliff face and they fall down intro the city. I'm watching this from the top of the cliff. I can see that the city is set in a huge basin in a mountain range.

Now I'm walking with Sherrie. The action is now like a movie. I comment to her that this is a tremendous venue.

*************************
I'm reminded of Cavafy's poem:

Waiting for the Barbarians
What are we waiting for, assembled in the forum?

The barbarians are to arrive today.

Why such inaction in the Senate?
Why do the Senators sit and pass no laws?

Because the barbarians are to arrive today.
What laws can the Senators pass any more?
When the barbarians come they will make the laws.

Why did our emperor wake up so early,
and sits at the greatest gate of the city,
on the throne, solemn, wearing the crown?

Because the barbarians are to arrive today.
And the emperor waits to receive
their chief. Indeed he has prepared
to give him a scroll. Therein he inscribed
many titles and names of honor.

Why have our two consuls and the praetors come out
today in their red, embroidered togas;
why do they wear amethyst-studded bracelets,
and rings with brilliant, glittering emeralds;
why are they carrying costly canes today,
wonderfully carved with silver and gold?

Because the barbarians are to arrive today,
and such things dazzle the barbarians.

Why don't the worthy orators come as always
to make their speeches, to have their say?

Because the barbarians are to arrive today;
and they get bored with eloquence and orations.

Why all of a sudden this unrest
and confusion. (How solemn the faces have become).
Why are the streets and squares clearing quickly,
and all return to their homes, so deep in thought?

Because night is here but the barbarians have not come.
And some people arrived from the borders,
and said that there are no longer any barbarians.

And now what shall become of us without any barbarians?
Those people were some kind of solution.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Faster Than Light 18/3/08

Jerry Seinfeld and another man are doing some kind of investigation into a discovery of a faster than light drive. He sits down opposite me and we talk for a while. He doesn't take it very seriously.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Chased By A Tiger 19/3/08

I'm in a big hotel. I walk along a long corridor. There's a tiger there. I manage to evade it but a woman tells me that it will follow my trail. I get into a lift with some young people. We go down. We stop to let some more people in and the tiger pushes past me into the lift.

Throughout the dream I have the feeling that the tiger isn't a threat to me as much as to my family.

Diving For Trish

I'm walking down a road in the mountains. I'm being followed. I go to a bridge across a deep gorge. I tell my pursuers that they can take a steep road down to the river at the bottom of the gorge and cross by ferry.

Now I'm with Andy and some others. We're playing in the water. It's a sort of ceremony. We down under the water and then come up. When we come to the surface I say that all I want is to breathe. Apparently Trish is involved somehow. We talk about how the ritual is to protect her from something and prevent her from making a mistake. I'm sceptical that it will work. I think she'll repeat her mistake.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meditating For Peter 20/3/08

I'm in a room listening to Holosync. I finish and come out. I gather that this has been part of a project Peter S is running. I go into another room to talk to him about this. I see there is a person lying asleep on the floor. He looks like a pile of rags. After a while we end the meeting and I decide I'm going back to sleep. I start closing the blind on all the windows in the room. I notice that they are all rather old fashioned.

A High Ridge

I'm climbing a rock spur. It's very steep and I find myself on a high ridge. I suddenly wonder if I can get down. It occurs to me that I might need to be rescued. I worry about this for a while but eventually get down dafely.

Quotation From Krishnamurti

I'm talking to Mike MacDonald from the Doobie Brothers. He asks me how to unscrew a connector on a cable in his hand. I show him and he takes a piece of paper out of the connector. It has an inspiring quotation from Krishnamurti on it. I gather that Mike uses things like this as the seed for his songs.

Now I go into another room. I take a cable with me. It's tied up in a laundry area. I unhook it from the wall and go into my room and close the door. The cable runs under the door. I think about how strange it is that a scientifically minded person like Marek is involved with a quotation from Krishnamurti.

Who Is Judith Durham?

I'm talking to a woman about Judith Durham. She doesn't recognise the name. I describe her voice as sounding like fingernails being dragged down a blackboard and then mention The Seekers. The woman reacts to the name with a start. She obviously didn't like them any better than I did.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Talking To Carlo 21/3/08

I've been listening to Holosync lying down and the headphone cable has got tangled up in the sheets on my bed. It takes me a while to get it untangled. The phone rings and I talk to Carlo as I work on the cable. He tells me he's looking for a good broadband supplier. He says he's compiled a list of candidates. One of them is a charity of some kind. I'm interested in this and make a note to see if that would be any good for me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Escalator Around the Moon 23/3/08

I'm with a woman. We're on a long escalator going down Coranto St. She explains that it goes around the Moon. She says that there are big bumps on the far side and that there is going to be an expedition to investigate them. I comment that this may be due to gravitational anomalies. As we talk we're hurtling down toward Great North Road. I don't dare touch the handrails because we're going so fast.

Now we're at the Wareemba shops. I look in the windows and see all sorts of retro things like food and sweets. It makes me feel as if I'm back in the 60's.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Evil Vicar 24/3/08

I'm at Five Dock with a woman. We know that there is an evil presence outside that takes the form of a vicar. We're making plans to kill him if he attacks us. I sharpen the tip of an umbrella so I can stab him.

Now I go out to the street to see if I can spot the vicar. I see two schoolboys walking along the street. I go back down the side passage and see the woman playing soccer with Brett H. He kicks the ball towards a garden bed and I catch it before it can damage any plants. It occurs to me that we're planning to kill someone for reasons that other people wouldn't understand.

Resigning

I'm in an office. I have to take some paperwork to Peter Costello to be signed. I know that he has announced his resignation. He seems very happy. He tells me that he has heard that I'm thinking of resigning too. When he says this I realise that the idea is very attractive. I think about starting a new career doing something completely different.

Now I'm looking at a woman who's hiding in a cubicle. She's sitting on the floor so no-one can see her. There are some people talking to her. I go up and join them. I comment that she's got a good hiding place. I say I should get one like it to hide in until I leave.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Object in a Spreadsheet 25/3/08

A fragment in which I've taken an object (in the sense of the Lost Room) from a cell in a spreadsheet. It's power has cured some illness but now its absence from the spreadsheet is causing problems. I've tried to fix this by putting something in its place but it isn't working.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Reorganisation at Work 26/3/08

I'm at a meeting where a big reorganisation is being explained. Someone is talking about the evolution of VMS from Digital to HP. I look in a notebook and see some cute drawings that I gather are part of an animated account of this history. When this part of the presentation is over the new structure is described. It seems like Dave G has been sidelined. A lot of people I don't know are going to be running things.

Now I've left the meeting and I'm walking through a big building. As I go I wonder what all this means for me. I conclude that since there is no-one to do the VMS stuff I'm safe for the moment.

Now I come to a big hall. There is another presentation to a bigger crowd. I gather there are Mac developers from down south. I listen for a while and then leave. I remember I've left my meditation stuff in the hall so I go back to get it. I go out into the street. There are several people from the meeting discussing what will happen. They seem pretty upset.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tension in a Submarine 27/3/08

I'm watching a group of people in a submarine. They decide to create a musical production but one of the people, a famous singer, throws his weight around so much that a young woman walks out.

Now the scene shifts to another room. The young woman is with a group of old people. She is telling them about a special bone in the neck. She has one person lying on the floor and is working on her neck. She explains that if you press on the right spot you hear music.

Now there's a brief scene in which some of the group are plotting to kill the young woman. The plan is to throw her overboard after she has visited one of her lovers.

Now I'm sitting at a table in Five Dock. The group's differences have been forgotten. One English man is talking about his early career. He says he was a "cementaroo" or a "brickeroo". People laugh good naturedly at this. He goes on to talk about testosterone, which he mispronounces as "tesestosterone". I ask the second officer of the ship who's been sitting reading a newspaper how long it took for the group to settle their differences and he says a week. I get up and say that I want to see what the day is like. I go to the back door and look out. I can see that it's rather windy and hazy.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Credit at the Lab 29/3/08

I'm talking to Bill at the lab. He says he should show me the special steps that have to be performed at Easter. He says it's important. He turns and announces to the technicians that I'm going to be doing it in future. He adds that I'm a valuable member of the team. I'm lying on a couch and I raise both hands and make little hand puppet gestures to acknowledge Bill's words.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Glaciers 30/3/08

I'm in New Zealand. Some friends take me to a tavern. I stop and look out at the scenery. It's a magnificent vista of mountains and glaciers. I can see the glaciers streaming down off a nearby peak in long lines. I make a joke that New Zealand has scenery almost as good as Australia. I ask one of my companions if the tavern is built on the ice and he says it is. I wonder how it can stop from being taken along with the flow of the ice.

Up the Stairs

It's the end of the day. I come to my car in an empty carpark. I remember I have to get some repairs done. I go to a door in a building. I don't have a key so I hit the button on the intercom. I hear Gary W's voice. He questions me and then opens the door. I start up the stairs. There are some other people as well. I say to an old Chinese lady that this is a good way to get fit.

Philosophical Question

I'm at a meeting of some kind of philosophical society in the Greek Room at uni. I tell the woman sitting next to me that I spent a lot of time there and also in the Latin II Room when I was an undergraduate. The discussion starts and I realise that most of the people are more knowledgeable about philosophy than me. I ask the leader of the group if these questions can be answered. It occurs to me that investigation is more important than the answers.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nothing to do 31/3/08

I'm in a lecture theatre. There are people sitting behind me. I'm supposed to be working but I haven't got anything to do. I'm embarrassed by this and pretend to be doing something. I hope the people behind me don't notice that I'm wasting time.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Swimming Slowly 2/4/08

I'm in a swimming race of some kind. I'm coming last. There's another swimmer who's as slow as me and I'm trying to come last by lagging behind me. I make a turn and look across and see that he has turned into what looks like a turd. I swim up the lane and see that a group of school students have arrived and are swimming towards me. I encounter several in my lane.

The Old Neighbourhood

I'm talking to some old men about what it used to be like living in Five Dock. We compare notes about walking up Mons St from Russell Lea to Rowley Rd. I say that on one side there were some stone monkeys in a front garden and at the other there were jacarandas and flame trees.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Rich Desserts 3/4/08

I'm on a country road. I'm looking at some big trees that have been cut down. I conclude that there is some kind of development starting. It seems a shame to me because the trees would have been beautiful. There is an old woman standing nearby. She says something about being forgetful.

Now the tall social worker from the hospital comes up to me from the other side of the road. She addresses me as Tony and says that her boss's phone doesn't work. I reply that I'm not Tony and that I don't know anything about phones. She says that she's going back to the office for morning tea and I say that I'll join her. She gets in her car and I follow her. As I drive I hear a voice saying that I'm driving in the most dangerous lane of a dangerous road.

Now we're at the office. I follow the social worker through a maze of corridors. We come to a cafeteria. There is a pastry chef making very rich cakes and sweets. My companion orders something and we watch as the chef fills a pastry shell with melted cheese. It looks very rich. I pick out a cake and look for another item. I finally settle on two little cubes of chocolate. One is brown chocolate with white chocolate dots and the other is white with brown dots. They're like little dice.

In the Bow of a Ship

There's some reason to hide. Some people have gone into a compartment at the front of a ship. I go to see what it's like. It's narrow and crowded and the ceiling is low. It's very uncomfortable. I tell the people I'm going outside. I climb up a ladder and emerge in open ground. I'm on a headland of some sort. I decide I have to go back to the city centre. I see a bus going to Watsons Bay and get on it. I haven't got any change but the bus driver doesn't seem to mind. I gather from other people that there's some kind of alien invasion.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In a New Age Store 5/4/08

Marek and I have been to a course in Melbourne. We're in a small car driving to the train station to go home. On the way there we stop at a New Age store so Marek can look for a particular type of stone. We come to the entrance and find that it's blocked by a low shelf made of planks. After a moment Marek climbs over it and I go under it. I look around while Marek checks out the stones. He shows me a necklace made of pale stones. One of the stones has a flaw that reveals red and blue structures inside it. It sort of reminds me of a thunder egg. I say I've seen something like that before but can't remember where. I wander around and look at the books in the store. There are mystical things and stuff about UFO's and so on. After a while Marek says he's finished. He hasn't bought anything. He pushes a release button and the door opens. We go down some steps into the street.

Now we're in a bus going into the city. We come to a road on the edge of a cliff and turn right. I look down and see the city. It's set in a small cove with a big rock shelf going out into the sea. There's a small beach at the edge of the shelf. There are also lagoons formed by enclosures in the rock. Marek tells me that when he lived here he used to love swimming in the lagoons but because the water was so polluted he would always get an ear infection. He says that biologists he knew loved it because the water bred all sorts of interesting organisms.

A Pregnant Woman

I'm a pregnant woman. I'm in a hospital waiting for the birth. I listen to the doctors and nurses as they talk about other cases. I gather that various things happen that the public never hears about. A nurse comes up and helps me find a comfortable spot half lying across a small high table in the corridor. I'm okay for a while but have to call her because I want to have a piss.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

After the War 6/4/08

I'm watching the start of a movie. It depicts a series of scenes of people coming back from WW 2. I see a big warship coming over the horizon and then the scene seques into some people in a tinny. In one scene a woman is attacked by a Japanese soldier. He runs her through with a sword. I can see that this is being faked but then he stabs her right through the head with another shorter sword. I watch in horror as she slowly pulls the sword out of her head. In  another scene Tom Cruise is being held prisoner. I see him tied to  a stake. A Japanese soldier is about 20 feet down a slope. He has a whip and I know that he is going to come up and attack Tom. Tome frees himself quite easily and seizes another whip. He charges down to the soldier and I think there's going to be a fight but at the last moment he throws the whip aside and grabs the man. He says that they should stop the conflict before it destroys them both.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Plant in the Head 7/4/08

I've gone to the doctor. He examines the back of my head and says there's a plant growing there. He carefully removes it and shows me. I look at the branches. It's about 2 feet long. I realise that it must have been down to my waist.

Lawns and Dante

I'm working with Nick the gardener. He's mowing the verges around the hospital. He's done most of them but I play with the mower and do a couple of small patches. I see some rocks in the grass and wonder if I should get rid of them in case they damage the mower but decide not to.

Now I'm talking to Helen and Gran. Helen has become interested in reading Dante and is writing to Melbourne uni for a copy of a translation. I ask her why she doesn't get it from the net and she says that wouldn't be fair. I get impatient and try to convince her that it's okay but I can't. I go back to the entrance of the computer centre. Mum is with me. I say I'll just google Dante and email a copy of the translation to Helen.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

He'll Be in Trouble 9/4/08

I'm in a strange building. My hair is wet and I'm trying to dry it with a face washer. A group of people walk past me. I gather that one of them is the leader of a Soviet block state. He's being interviewed. I hear him say that the old leadership has to go and that the Soviet system should be disbanded. I think to myself that he'll be in trouble when the top bosses hear what he's said.

Now I'm with a group of women. I'm still trying to dry my hair. I struggle to pull on my socks. I notice that my toenails are very long. I consider cutting them but decide not to. One of the women says that Cloris Leechman said that every unhealthy meal leaves a residue of dried blood in the body.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Spare the Village 10/4/08

I'm an officer in the armed forces. I've been sent to scout out a target for a nuclear strike. I drive along a country road with another officer. We come to a village set in bushland on a hill. I glumly say to my companion that it looks like we've found our target.

Now I'm talking to my superior officer. I tell him about my concerns. I say that if we destroy the village it will be regarded as a war crime. I ask him to stop the bombing. He tells me he hasn't the authority to do this. I decide to take my case to the President.

Now I'm waiting for the President to come out of a meeting and go to lunch. He's the last one out of the meeting. He's an old man with a walking frame. I'm reminded of FDR. I go up to him. I'm aware this is a breach of protocol.

Now I'm in a city street. I follow a man in a torn T-shirt. We come to some lights and the man crosses to the middle of the street. When the lights change I go up to my brother. He is Henry Fonda. He's a miner. He's about to go underground. I embrace him and begin to cry. He doesn't know why I'm upset and I can't tell him that while he's in the mine the village will be destroyed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Garry Doesn't Eat 12/4/08

I'm sitting in a pizza restaurant with Garry W. He's waiting to go back to Tamworth. I try to get him to eat something before he goes but he doesn't want to. He says he's a diabetic and just wants to sit quietly. He seems depressed. I see some people I know ordering food so I go up to the counter. A pretty young Asian woman is ordering pizza. When they know I'm going to join them they change their order to a bigger size of pizza. I feel a bit bad leaving Garry without food but there's nothing I can do.

Grasslands

I'm walking with someone in the country.We're in an open grasslands area. The grass is dry and yellow but quite high. In the distance I can see some cattle and a man on horseback. I can also see a dog. I tell my companion that I think it's a kelpie. As we walk I can see that we will meet up eventually.

Mum Has a Fall

I've come to a nursing home where Mum lives. It's dark. People are sitting outdoors waiting for some kind of game show to start. The MC is standing on a flight of stairs. I'm tempted to go up the stairs behind him but decide that this would be rude. As I wait I see Mum coming down the stairs. She walks behind the MC. I see that she's going to fall and race to catch her but she falls face down onto the sandy soil. When I get to her I'm concerned that she's hurt herself but she's okay.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Accommodation 13/4/08

I'm at Five Dock. There are other people present as well. Some says that we should get some prawns to add to the dinner. I don't want to go but don't object. I go looking for my red track suit pants but I can't find them. I look all over my bedroom but they're not there. Finally the others leave. I keep looking in the rest of the house. I meet Burt Lancaster. He's quite old. He says that the pants didn't want to be found. Then he suggests that I didn't find them because I didn't want to go with the others. I agree that he may be right.

Now I'm out in the backyard. I see a woman wandering around. I gather she's a neigbour having a bit of a stickybeak. I watch her for a while and she becomes aware of me. She doesn't say anything. I'm surprised by her cheek in coming into my backyard like this. After a while she goes next door into Mrs Kelly's place. I see there's a gate in the fence. I'm not impressed that she can come into my yard whenever she wants to. I go back into the house. As I go up the steps I look across into next door's yard and see the woman. There is a man and another woman with her.

Now I'm back in my bedroom. I move the bed and see some kind of phone up against the wall. There's also a power unit of some kind connected to it with a short lead. I look more closely and see that the phone isn't connected. I look at my desk and see there's a phone there. I notice that some sort of external disk drive ion the desk is powered on and I turn it off.

Now I'm talking to someone about my current accommodation. I'm sharing a house in Cronulla with Tony. My companion asks me how long I expect to do this and I say that Tony and his girlfriend Janine will get married as soon as he's finished his studies. I say that I'll have to move out then. I jokingly add I could join them in bed but I don't think it would work out. I'm a bit embarrassed that I said this because it sounds crude.

Now I'm looking at a jar of Vegemite tolling across the kitchen floor towards me. I think to myself that I'll have to get a new jar for myself. I think about the pleasure of opening a fresh jar and taking out the first scoop from the smooth surface.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New Baby 14/4/08

I'm at Russell Lea. It's night and I'm on my way somewhere. I realise that I've forgotten something and decide to go back to Five Dock to pick it up. I start up Russell St at a run. I cover the distance to Sibbick St very quickly. I'm surprised at how quickly I've run. When I reach Sibbick St I'm worn out.

Now I'm at the door of Five Dock. I realise that I don't have a key. I wonder what to do until Little Dave comes up. He has a key and lets me in. I don't want to wake anyone so I try to be quiet but I knock something over. Dad comes out and soon there are several people awake. Dad tells me they've adopted a little baby called Caroline. We sit at a table and they tell me about her.

I'm I'm in the toilet taking a leak. I realise that I've pissed into a tall ashtray rather than the toilet. I explain this to Little Dave. I'm a bit embarrassed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Across the Border 16/4/08

I'm with a friend. We're going from Finland to America. We come to a road and cross over. Then we come to the border. There is a trench that leads to a gate with metal bars. My companion goes through but when I go to follow the gate shuts. My friend says that I have to wait for the gate to go through its cycle.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Country Genes 18/4/08

A beautiful woman is interviewing the members of a successful rock band. I notice that both the woman and the men are beautifully dressed in colourful clothes of high quality. She asks one of the band why they go back to the country and he replies that they all come from this part of the world. He adds that this is where their genes came from.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In A Thai Disco 19/4/08

I'm in Thailand. I've been invited to the opening of a new disco. I go down the stairs and think that it would be interesting to have some drugs to go with the experience but then recall that the authorities in Thailand are very tough on drugs.

Now I'm on the dance floor. I shuffle around rather aimlessly. There are some young Thai men who are taking it a lot more seriously. They are dancing hard. Every now and then one of them gives me a buffet. I don't know if they're being hostile or just over enthusiastic.

Inner City Living

I'm watching some people taking a class on how to live in a tiny inner city apartment. Two women are demonstrating how to have a shower. It involves both of them washing at the same time. They soap each other in turn.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Training and Peanuts 20/4/08

I'm in a staff meeting. Two men that I don't know are telling us that they're going to authorise training in a new email system for some of us. I get the feeling that I might not be one of them. As they talk I look at the table for something to stir my coffee with. I find a toothpick and use that. My coffee is in a rectangular container. When I taste it I discover that it's cold.

Now I'm at the gate with Marg. She's talking to two people. I say something and she replies that it's pedantic. I give her my standard joke of saying that it's not _exactly_ pedantic. Marg tells me that these people have some peanuts. I know that Suzanne wants some so we race up the driveway to tell her. I see a big piece of steak on the concrete of the carport. I wonder if someone has left it there to thaw out.

With Lori

I'm walking with Lori in a shopping mall. I'm tempted to take her downstairs and show her where I work but I decide not to. We come to an escalator. I see what looks like a large amount of human hair or a wig. I wonder if there's been an accident. We go through some doors and come into a food hall. As we look for somewhere to sit an American man calls out and asks us if we'd like to try some buffalo. We go over and join him and his wife and son. I ask him if it's really buffalo and he says no but doesn't say what it is. I take a piece/ It's rather tough and strong tasting. The man says he got the recipe at the landing at Normandy. I tell him father is also a veteran. I ask him if he was in the country for Anzac Day and he says yes. I tell him that in recent years this has become rather policised by the previous government because of the war in Iraq. I look out of the window. There's a pleasnat bushland view. I can see mountains in the distance with a nice park in the foreground. I say that this is Parramatta and add that it's quite nice. The man agrees.

Now I look around and see that Lori is gone. I get up and go to find her. I walk down to the end of the hall and I hear her call my name. I look up and see her at a window on the next floor. I see that she has done her hair in ringlets piled up on her head. I look around and see some women working in a kitchen. They look at me suspiciously. One of them calls out to me. We wants to show me how she found the solution to a computer problem.

Now I go back up the hall towards a ramp that leads in a curve up to where Lori is. I throw something, a piece of food I think, at a nearby bus. I'm aiming for it to land on the top of the bus but it slides down the front window. I follow lanes painted on the ramp in different colours. I gather that these are for the buses. As I go up I sing a nonsense song to myself about wanting to be a big elephant.

Carlo's House

I'm talking to Carlo. He seems depressed. He tells me he's considering selling his house in Lismore and giving the proceeds to his son John. I say I didn't know he owned a house in Lismore and he says he bought it the last time he visited. I look across a busy street and realise that one of the houses I can see belongs to Carlo. I think to myself that I wish I had the resources to buy houses.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cockroaches and Kickbacks 21/4/08

I've taken a job in the Northern Territory. I've been given a caravan to live in. I've just moved in when two men arrive. One is a young man and the other is older and obviously a thug. The young man tells me that they want some kind of kickback. I tell them to go away.

Now I'm looking out of the window. The young man comes up and repeats his demands. I won't let him in. He passes me a cup through the window. I realise that it's full of cockroaches. I take it to the sink and mix up some insecticide. I kill all the roaches.

Note. This dream sort of echoed for the rest of the night. I found I got the upper hand with the young man and was able to help him when he got into difficulties.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Trucks 23/4/08

I start a journey in the mountains by overtaking two trucks. I end up at Russell Lea. I'm going to turn left onto Lyons Rd and I see the same two trucks go by. I pull out and speed up to overtake them again. I want to turn left at Ingham Ave and double back. As I pass the trucks they turn left. I continue on to Ingham Ave and turn left myself. I go down a steep hill towards a park. I can see that there is a street going to the left and I guess that the trucks have gone down here. I consider going down this street but decide to continue to the bottom of the hill before turning and going alongside the park.

Floating Block

I'm with some people. We approach a big concrete block that's floating in a canal. There are some people standing on top. My companions climb aboard. I go to the other end of the block and try to climb up. No-one helps me and I have trouble. The block dips down into the water and I eventually scramble up. An attractive black woman comes up from inside the block. She eyes me rather suspiciously. I gather she's just come from breastfeeding her baby.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flooded In 24/4/08

I'm in a big club of some kind. It's raining and the water is rising. I look out of the window and see a little patch of grass disappear under the rising water. I realise that the building is surrounded by water and all the people are stuck.

Now I'm looking for a toilet. I have an idea where it is but I can't find it. There are lots of people in the building. I watch some people getting ready to cook a whole pig. The body is covered in foil and washed in some flammable liquid and set alight. I see one that has a little pocket of spices on the side. Someone says that the Greens are expert at this sort of cooking.

Now I'm going into a safety committee meeting. I've been to one before but I didn't know anyone there. This time Dave G is there. We go in and sit at a table. I have a couple of chopping boards with me. I put them down on the table.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Brainwave Course 25/4/08

I'm walking up a city street and I see a group of about 10 people standing on a large traffic island. I go up to them and ask them if they're waiting for someone. They say they're waiting for Colin and I say that's me. I tell them I'll be their instructor for the brainwave entrainment course they've signed up for. I look around and wonder where the course is to be held. I decide to go across the street to the offices of the training organisation. One man tells me that he actually works there. I see that he has brought a set of headphones.

Dad's Second Wife

I'm at home with my father's second wife, who is the tall social worker from the hospital. She tells me that she has decided to buy a Lotto ticket this week. As we talk I think about the fact that she is younger than me and that I was attracted to her when I saw her at work before she married Dad. As we talk she empties the kitchen tidy and puts in a fresh bag. I wonder to myself rather bitterly what Dad does around the house and the decide that his contribution is to bring in the money.

Now I see someone coming up from behind the house and going across the paddock next door. A few minutes later I see another person. I peer out through the shadehouse to see if it's Lisa but it's a woman with short blond hair. I tell Dad's wife that you sometimes see people walking up from the valley to a place up on the side of the hills on the other side of the valley.

Now we go outside. I'm still mulling over the fact that my new "mother" is younger than me.

Not Enough Prawns

I'm driving somewhere in the country. I realise I've gone too far and go to turn around. I make an awkward turn and go back to a roundabout and turn right.

Now I'm in a market area. I hear someone say that with the rain there's going to be a bumper crop. I gather he's talking about dope. I briefly consdier buying some but then decide not to. I go into a shop to buy some prawns for Sherrie and me. I can see that there aren't many for sale and the owners, a family of Sowards, have put all the best prawns aside for themselves. I wait at a counter with a woman for a while but no-one serves us. I see a refrigerated cabinet at the end of the room and go to see if there's anything in it. There's a small package of raw prawns and a larger bag of broken cooked ones. I take the cooked ones and go back to the counter. There's still no-one there. I'm not very keen on my selection and wonder if I should bother.

On Hampden Rd

I'm at the Birkenhead pub with a woman. She's a professional entertainer and she's wearing a spangled leotard. I realise I have to get something and head off down Hampden Rd on foot. I come to the shop at the corner of Sibbick St. I gather that the owners are being threatened by a group of people outside. I wonder if I should help. I don't want to be injured.

Now I've finished at the shop and head back to the pub. I decide that I'll catch the bus if it comes by. I come to a corner and see Pat B with another man. We make a joke about him being ugly. Then I go on my way.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

What Are Those Birds? 27/4/08

I'm walking along a footpath. On my right is a raised up area of lawn with a stone retaining wall that comes up to my waist. I notice that some grey birds are gathered at the edge of this area. They don't seem afraid to be this close to me. At first I think they are common noisy miners but when I look more closely I see that they are different. I wonder if these are dollar birds.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Little Dogs 27/4/08

I'm watching a novelty item on TV. At first I think it's about people hooning around in motorised wheelchairs but then I see that it's about a town where the dogs cross the road at the lights. I see a large number of little dogs streaming across a road. There are so many that they completely cover the crossing. I look down the main street and see countryside in the distance so I conclude that this must be a small town but then I hear a woman's voice saying that this is San Diego.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Defending Tracey 29/4/08

I've gone to see Bob H. I gather he is out of sorts and won't talk to anyone. I see that Annette is back from holidays so I go over to talk to her while I wait for Bob. I sit on her desk and chat until she points out that the desk is warping. I see that it's actually just a tressle and it's moving to one side. I suggest putting a couple of nails in the wall to hold it in place.

Now a group of people has arrived for a meeting. They go into a room. I'm with a group of people outside who are talking loudly and joking. I know that the CEO is in the meeting and I wonder if he'll be annoyed.

Now I'm in the canteen with some others. Tracey comes in and I can see that she is upset. I ask her what's wrong but she won't answer at first but then she says that an external consultant gave her a bad assessment and was unfair to her because she's a woman.

Now I've gone to find the consultant. He's in an upstairs storage room. He and his assistant are packing up getting ready to leave. Greg G is there as well and we go up to the room together. The consultant is very pleased with himself and is surprised when we start criticising him. After a while he gets the message and leaves looking a bit crestfallen. I wonder what the consequences will be. We go back down the stairs. I look at a shelf under a big table. It has things like scissors and other office supplies. I wonder if I can find a memory stick but give up after a quick look.

Now I'm with some of my colleagues. I tell them what Greg and I have done. I realise that I'm naked. I want to get a coat until I can get back to the office. I ask Marg and Suzanne if I can borrow their white coats but they say I can use the one I'm wearing. I see that I have a rather grubby white coat on.

Now we go to the road to go back to the office. I comment that the consultant told me that it was his birthday. He said his heart was full. I say that I was tempted to say that it was full of shit. Greg tells me that it's his birthday as well. I shake his hand.

A Third Oscar

I'm Keanu Reeves. Someone (my agent?) is telling an attractive woman about my new TV series. He says I'm in the same class as a couple of classic leading men. He tells her that I've already won 2 Oscars. She asks me if I'm keen to win a third and I say no. It's obvious I'm joking.

Stay in the Amusement Park

I'm with a group of people. We're walking in the country. We come to a road. On the other side is a big amusement park. There is another road dividing the park in two. On the right there's a bank of buildings like a row of terrace houses and on the left is open space. One of my group wants to go to the left before crossing into the park. I advise him to go into the park first before exploring the open area.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Associated With Hitler 30/4/08

I've been associated with the forces that brought Hitler to power. I think about how the collapse of the Weimar Republic led to his rise. I'm the last one of this group left.

Now I'm looking at the ground. It's night. I can see some weeds with thick stems like a hippeastrum. I break some off at the ground. I walk into a park with the stems in my hands. I see a little girl coming towards me. It occurs to me that it's not safe for her to be out alone at night. I decide to avoid her because I don't want my past to be brought up if anyone sees me with her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nazi Mosaic 1/5/08

I'm visiting a girls' school. Some of the girls are going to have an exam tomorrow and I'm there to lend support. The girls meet outside the school. I go out to join them but they're not interested in talking to me. I'm a bit put out and say that even though I'm really tired I'm going to drive home. I don't get a reaction from. I think to myself that I can probably make it safely.

Now I'm walking through the grounds of the school. It's night. I come across a mosaic on a low wall that's been recently uncovered. I know that when the vines covering the wall were removed it showed that the mosaic dated back to the Nazi era. This has caused an outcry but it looks pretty mild to me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flooded House 2/5/08

I'm walking along a road. It reminds me of the route from Waverton to the Telecom building at West St. I look to my right and see that a house below the level of the footpath has been covered by water up to the top of the windows.

An Old Boarding House

I wake up in a strange place and then remember that a woman friend has arranged this place to stay because I've lost my home.

Now I'm writing in a book recording a dream. I come to some photos in the book and realise that it belongs to someone else. The first picture I see is quite pornographic. I look at some of the other pictures and see that they are a mixture of porn and pictures of ballerinas.

Now I'm talking to my woman friend. She's in her dressing gown and lies down on a couch. I sit beside her and it looks like we're going to be intimate but then we're distracted by someone else in the house.

Now I'm walking around the house looking for my room. I meet several men. One tells me that he has $50 million. I gather that he's a bit odd. I talk to another man and realise that he's the owner of the place and it's actually a boarding house. I notice that the rooms have no doors. I wonder if my stuff will be safe.

Now I'm at the back of the house. There's a room there that looks like the one I woke up in.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Safety Visit 3/5/08

I'm arriving at work with some other people. Somehow I become aware of someone repeating a phrase from an old novel. It's sort of like telepathy. I get the feeling that this person is very worried about something. When I get to work I hunt around on the network for any computer with that phrase on it. I only find one down in Maclean.

I decide to go to Maclean and find out what the trouble is. I take Tracey with me. We go to one of the wards and meet a male nurse who explains his problem with a particular patient. I can see that the bed is too wide for the room and he tells me that it's too short and doesn't fully support the patient. I tell him that he should take this matter to the local OH&S Committee. He's a bit reluctant so I say that I'll do it for him. I ask who the chair is and he says that it's Marion C. I'm encouraged that it's an IT person.

Now we're at a counter talking to Marion. She seems to resent my intervention and doesn't want to do anything. I tell her rather forcefully that once an issue's been raised she's legally obliged to follow through. I'm not pleased that she's being so obstructive.

Now Tracey and I are going home. I'm hoping I've impressed her with how I handled the situation but she asks me what we've achieved and I have to fall back on generalities like that we've reinforced the safety culture and so on. It sounds a bit hollow.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Missed Appointment 4/5/08

I'm at work. I'm getting ready to go to a dental appointment. I go to the toilet before I leave. I sit there thinking about problems with Sun.

Now I'm driving back from the city to Sydney Uni. I'm wondering if I have enough time to walk to the appointment. I notice a flight of stairs up the retaining wall on Parramatta Rd. I don't remember it from my time there.

Now I'm at the dentist. The receptionist tells me that I've come on the wrong day. This is the second time this has happened and I'm really annoyed. I say that this has been a complete waste of time. I knock over a small box on the counter and walk out. I'm muttering about how annoyed I am as I go out.

Blow Up the Town

It's during WW2. There's been some kind of explosion in a town on the WA coast. The authorities don't want spies to know what's happened so it's decided to blow up this town and another one so the matter is concealed and confused.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Naval Homework 6/5/08

I'm watching events on a naval ship. I gather that the midshipmen have studies and when they're not on duty they have to do their homework.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Shapeshifting Alien 7/5/08

I'm with another person. We're exploring some kind of observatory. We come to a doorway into a central room. I get the feeling there's some kind of alien artifact in this room. We go in. My companion tells me about an alien laser that's used to signal the stars. I look around and see the laser on the floor. It emits a thin beam of light. As I look at it I realise that it is in fact my companion. He is actually the alien. I realise that he is a shapeshifter.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Feminist Conference 8/5/08

I'm in a lecture theatre waiting for a conference to start. There are women from all over the world there. One Middle Eastern woman is talking about how to use a hubble bubble pipe. She says the trick is to keep it burning. She says she has one she bought locally but it isn't very good.

Now I realise that this is a feminist conference. I decide that I should leave. At first I think that I am the only man there but as I leave I see another man sitting between two women.

Now I go outside into a busy area. It's like a concourse in a holiday area. I find myself looking at a man in a shop. He has a glass of beer. He says he has to go out and offers me the beer. I shake my head and walk away through the crowd.

Be Careful!

I've gone to see some friends to buy some dope. Greg S isn't there and a friend of his is running the business. He's a Chinese man with glasses. He's dyed his hair blue. I realise he isn't being very cool about things and could get into big trouble. I try to impress on him that he has to be careful but I know I'm not getting through to him. He just smiles at me.

Now I'm getting ready to leave the country. A girl I know is also leaving. She has all her papers but her friend has to have a health check. I want her to do it straight away so we can go. The test involves a scratch on her back like an allergy test. I'm quite paranoid that she'll be arrested before we can leave.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Touching a Rhus Tree 9/5/08

I'm looking at a small tree with red leaves. I feel compelled to touch the leaves but then wonder if it's a rhus tree. I say to someone that if it is I'll be sorry in a while.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hacker's Eye 10/5/08

I've landed on a website about hacking. There's a big eye on the page. I'm worried that my computer is being watched or has been infected with a virus. I hope nothing has leaked out onto the work network.

Where's Bill?

I've arrived for a retreat. I'm shown into room with some of the other participants. As we talk it become apparent that Bill won't arrive until the third day.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Volcano 11/5/08

I'm in a small auditorium. There is a panel of people on a stage. I gather that they are going to take over the administration of a project I've been involved in. I go to a cupboard at the side of the room. I'm looking for the CD's for the last level of Holosync. I want to take them with me when I leave the project. I can't find them.

Now I go out onto a veranda. In the distance I can see a plume of brown smoke. I can see that it's a volcano. I look again and see that there's a second plume. At first I think it's another volcano but then see that it's smoke being whipped up by a willy willy.

Now I'm in a room. I look in a cupboard for the CD's but can't find them. I know that they in a red box that used to hold floppy disks.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Straighten Up 12/5/08

I'm walking out of Nimbin. I have a plastic bag with a few potatoes in my left hand. I cross the road near the police station. As I do so I catch sight of myself in a shop window. I can see that I'm hunched over and round shouldered. I'm a bit surprised at this because I wasn't aware I was doing this. I continue up the street. I see Lisa in a truck above me on an overpass.

Good Night Girls

I'm saying goodbye to two women friends. They are in bed and ready to go to sleep. They are both very pretty. I bend down and kiss one of them. She responds warmly and I'm tempted to stoke her breast. I know that the other girl wouldn't mind and that she would respond in the same way if I kissed her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Organic Computer 13/5/08

I go into a meeting room. A group of people is discussing a new machine for Sun. I gather that this is a special computer that's made of organic materials.

Now I'm watching as a black technician creates part of the new machine. He sprinkles a powder into a template. He says that the computer will grow in the template.

Now I'm on the steps of a city building. The technician tells me that the new machine is being fine tuned. He says that some detailed calculations are producing a different result to the old machine. He adds that this is only in the last few decimal places and won't matter for the machine's operation but it's part of the calibration.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dangerous Energies 14/5/08

Trish and I are developing psychic powers. This is becoming dangerous because they're uncontrolled. People around us are getting killed. I'm coming back from the funeral of one of the victims. I want to join Trish and another person to watch an episode of a favorite TV show but I have to get something from my room first. I know that the show has already started but the more I hurry the slower I seem to go.

Now it's night. I'm in bed waiting for Trish to come back. I'm hoping we're going to have sex. William McInnes comes up and tells me that someone wants to have sex with me and that I should come to the end of the bed. I join him there and then see that it's him. We start just as Trish comes into the room.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Start of a Revolution 15/5/08

I'm a convict in some kind of open prison system. I'm standing with someone outside Crawford House. I see a young woman with red hair. She pushes past us and goes up to one of the administrators. She asks if we have to prove the "truth sutra" every time we want to use it. I gather she's a bit of a firebrand and a stickler for the correct thing. As she's talking I admire he from behind. I like her hair and she has a cute arse.

Now I'm watching two female clerks in the system. They're also convicts. One of them uses a hairpin to open a locked drawer. She explains to then other that she wants to take a photo. I hear a voiceover that revolutions can start with such small things.

Now I'm in the office of the top boss. I can see that he's an actor wearing a rubber mask that nearly slips off a couple of times. With us is an attractive young woman with dark hair and glasses. I gather she's a manicurist or something like that. The boss asks her what she's there for and she admits that her only function is to be cute. She says that she's married to one of the lower ranked officials.

Little Black Boy

I'm walking along a street in the inner city. Sherrie is driving the car beside me. I see a black child. He yells out that I touched him. Sherrie warns me not to speak to him because it might be a scam to get me into trouble.

Now we join a group of people playing an improvised game of cricket with a tennis ball. We meet a couple and introduce ourselves. I tell them that I work at the hospital.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Out And In Again 16/5/08

I'm in a large office. It's Friday afternoon. There's nothing for me to do so I say that I'm going to go. No-one objects but I hesitate for a while because other people are staying. Finally I decide I'll go.

Now I'm in a tunnel heading for a back door. It's dark and I'm aware that it's dangerous. I step out of the way as Bruce the storeman comes up in a little buggy. I greet him and he tells me to be careful. When he's gone I start out again. I step into some tarry mud but manage to avoid the worst of it.

Now I've reached the back door. I go out into the street but immediately realise that I've left my bag behind.

Now I'm at the front door of the Telecom building. There's high security and people are being taken in in groups and checked before being allowed into the building. Dave J is the security guard. Even though he knows me I have to wait while he checks a group before I can go in.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cutting Down Trees 17/5/08

I have a plan to cut down several damaged trees and sell them for wood. I lead a group of prospective buyers through the forests around Nimbin pointing out candidate trees. All the trees I show them are damaged in some way.

Now I'm walking with someone through a scene of devastation. There are burned out cars and houses. I gather this is the result of a recent bushfire. I say to my companion that if I had my way I'd bulldoze the lot and build something worthwhile.

Now Sherrie and I are in the centre of Nimbin. There is a long line of tourists. They're being given a briefing about what to look for in Nimbin. Where rather amused at this and feel quite superior. There's a big dead tree in the middle of the area. It looks like it's been chopped up into big chunks already. I suggest that we sell this but Sherrie points out that it's probably full of borers. I take a closer look to see if there are holes in the wood. It occurs to me that the wood is so weathered it would be very hard to cut up.

Now I'm about to start cutting down trees. I have a chainsaw but I realise that I have only a rudimentary idea of how to use it. I see that my plan isn't going to work unless I learn how to use the chainsaw. Sherrie and I discuss what to do. We consider finding someone to help us or finding a book about chainsaws. After a while I go over to some bookshelves and start looking for a chainsaw manual. I'm a bit galled to be mingling with the tourists. I walk down a narrow area and come to a small trolley that one of the staff have left in the way. I push it out of the way in annoyance.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pushing the Wrong Button 18/5/08

I'm joking with Trish about how long it would take for users to start ringing if something went wrong. I say I could be in Brazil and I'd still hear in an hour. We joke that she can learn Portuguese  and I can learn Spanish.

Now I'm at a public phone. It's an international phone and it's very complicated. There are all sorts of buttons. A young couple stand behind me waiting their turn. I press a button and the girl gasps that it's the wrong one. I say it doesn't matter and hit the disconnect button.

Now I'm crossing the road. It reminds me of Bay St in Sydney. I reflect that even though it was an international phone Telecom has to monitor the revenue.

Stripping the Building

I'm in an old office block. The building is in the process of being demolished and there are people stripping out the contents. I see people carrying all sorts of office equipment and other things in shopping trolleys.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Going Backwards 19/5/08

I'm in my car on the outskirts of a country town. The road is narrow and I have to back up to find a place to park. I pull over near a red car of the same kind as mine and get out. A man walks up and gets into my car. I go over and point out his car and he gets out. He's a bit embarrassed at not being able to tell them apart.

Now I'm in a room. I have a radio that's flat and can be hung on the wall like a curtain. I can't find a suitable place for it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Making Things Happen 20/5/08

I'm walking down a city street with Mike M. I look at the pavement and realise I'm dreaming. I walk cautiously to keep the lucidity.

Now I'm talking to John. I tell him this is a dream. He seems a bit sceptical so I say that I can make things happen. We come to an ATM in the wall of a building. There are tables and chairs piled up in front of it that make it hard to get to. John reaches out and puts his card in. I make the machine reject the card. He puts it in again and I machine the machine reject it again.

No Smoke

Kevin has given me some dope. It looks like a ball of steel wool.

Now I'm in a room with Sherrie and some others. Sherrie hands me a pipe with some of Kevin's dope. I know that she has already had some. I'm tempted to have a smoke but I decide not to. I say that I don't like the idea of smoking anything. I think to myself that my real reason is that I don't want to negate the years I've not smoked. I wonder if this taste will get Sherrie started again.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's Joy? 22/5/08

Joy and I are walking along a road. As we walk we get closer to each other until we're embracing. I find that I'm holding her breast. She doesn't seem to mind so I don't stop.

Now we're in a pub. There are lots of different bars and we go deeper into the building. I'm thinking about the fact that we both have partners and our new closeness will pose a problem. I wonder if she could ever say she doesn't love A or if I could say the same about Sherrie.

Now I'm sitting on the edge of a sunken area of the bar. Andy is next to me. I look around but can't find Joy. I wonder if she has left because she feels guilty. I wonder if I should go and look for her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dave G's House 24/5/08

I'm driving a car with a group of people. I've brought them to see the house that Dave G is building. We pass through a small town and stop at the end of a hedge that marks the last of the houses. I can see that we've gone past Dave's house and have to turn around.We dither a bit until we manage to turn around. I think to myself that you wouldn't want to do this on a busy road. We come to the kerb and drive over it gingerly. I see that there are two raised strips for a vehicle. I notice that they are very far apart. I wonder what kind of vehicle they are meant for. Someone comments that maybe this is some kind of security measure to prevent normal cars from getting over the kerb.

Now we're looking at the house. It's only partially finished. It looks like an old weatherboard house. We go past the house and look at a large open space behind it. It's just bare ground. It looks like it's been scraped clear. I look across at the surrounding fields and see that the grass is quite dry. I say that you could get grass growing on the cleared area with some seed.. We go to the back of the property and see a big dam. There are cows swimming in it. I can feel a cool breeze coming off it. I can see that the dam extends up to a bend and out of sight. Someone says that it's jointly owned by the town.

Now I look back at the house. I can see that there are people in it having a party. I conclude that Dave is there. I hadn't thought he was there but in Sydney. We go inside and find Dave goofing around with some people. He's in good form talking about his adventures in Sydney.

Now I'm lying on a bed as Dave talks. At one stage he goes to sit down and I have to yell so he doesn't sit on me. I'm finding his antics extremely funny. I laugh out loud and cover my eyes as he says he's made his first conquest in Sydney.

Now I'm in another room. There is quite a crowd. The topic comes up of how long it would take to get from the house to work. Two rather small men get angry and start to fight. One of the men with curly blond hair is about to hurl the other into a wall when someone calls out to him and tells him to stop. I think to myself that even though he's small and rather comical looking he obviously is strong and not to be taken lightly.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Under the Hill 25/5/08

I'm talking to someone about the venue for a public performance of some kind. I say it's a big auditorium under the hill in a town. Later I'm going up the street and I see that in fact the venue is a big park. There are all sorts of tents there in preparation for the event.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Rolled Up Poster 26/5/08

I'm standing on a city street. I Have a rolled up poster that has something to do with the next level of Holosync. It's wrapped up in brown paper. I take off the wrapping and unroll the poster. I can see that it's been used before. I try to see what level of HS it's talking about but can't make it out. I wonder what to do with the wrapping paper.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cables Under Byron 27/5/08

I'm a young man living in Byron Bay.I meet some friends in a park. I have a long pole with me which I think has something to do with my job. We discuss a mysterious illness that's striking people in the town.

Now I'm watching a technician preparing to open some big data cables under the town. I gather the idea is that there are bacteria in the cables that are causing the disease. I know that my sister, who in the dream is Claudia Karvan, has the disease. She is there and sings a song for the occasion. My father is also there. He seems a lot younger than he is. I ask him if the idea about the bacteria is true. He says that the cables are pressurised and it may be the seals that are harbouring the bacteria.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dead Genius 29/5/08

I'm talking to someone about famous Aboriginal artists. One is called Picasso and died when he was just 17.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stealing Office Supplies 31/5/08

Kevin and I are in Crawford House. We go into a storeroom with office supplies. We start picking out stuff that we want. Kevin shows me that the partition between this room and the next can be removed.

Now we've come back for more stuff. We walk past the door of the supply room and Kevin pulls me into the next room. He removes the partition and we start looking through the hole for things to take. Kevin takes the battery out of a digital camera for himself and does the same for me. I'm a bit reluctant to take something so expensive. I can't think of a use for it. Then it occurs to me that I could use it in a radio link to connect a printer to my parents' computer.

As we're collecting stuff a woman comes into the storeroom. She sees what we're up to. I hope that she doesn't reports us. She gives us a knowing look.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Installing Help Files 1/6/08

I'm trying to work out how to install the help files for a system. I go into the computer room and look at an existing copy. I have to move stuff out of the way so I can look at the small monitor. I check out the help files and they look okay.

Now I've come back from lunch. I'm planning to go home and work on the problem. I think that if I can install the files I can have the rest of the day off. I wonder how to get the help files out of the MSI package or if I can install just the help files onto an existing system.

Traffic Jam

I'm in a car with someone. We're in heavy traffic. My companion complains that it will take hours to get to our destination. I try to be upbeat and point out that the traffic is moving at a steady pace. I say that it may not take too long. I can't see the point in being impatient.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Car Accident 3/6/08

I'm driving my car up Hunter St past Crawford House. I'm behind another car. We're both stationary. I let my car move forward slightly and bump the car in front. I'm rather embarrasses and get out of my car to apologise. I go to the other car. It has several people in it. I gather they're a family. They don't seem too upset and drive off. I look at my own car and see that it's suffered some major damage. A panel has fallen off the front and it looks like the front axle has broken. The left front wheel is at an angle.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wonderful Light 4/6/08

Trish and I have been working and now we're taking a break. I go to brush my teeth and see that I have the wrong toothpaste and the toothbrush is too big. I put it in my mouth and for a moment I can't move it because it seems so big.

Now we're talking. Trish makes a comment about light and I start talking about how astronomers can use light to make incredibly accurate measurements. I go on to say that at the moment our theories of cosmology are a bit dodgy. I realise that I've started on one of my pet themes and stop talking.

Now we're having breakfast in the old canteen. I look at the clock and see that it's ten to nine. I'm a bit concerned about being late but then I remember that we've worked so hard.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Bob Hawke 5/6/08

I walk into a club. I look around and am about to leave when I see Bob Hawke in the corner. He calls out to me that he'll send me s PDF file of his article about how to be happy. I'm tempted to ignore him but decide to go over. He's very old looking. He's wearing a leather jacket. We start talking and I tell him about my OH&S committee and how difficult it is. As we talking I'm eating a rice dish. Just as I finish the waiter comes with some more on a smaller plate. I give this to Bob.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tone Languages 6/6/08

I'm walking with someone beside a canal. He's telling me about tone in the languages of northern Australia. I comment that the tones in these languages are different to the ones in African or Asian languages. After a moment's thought I add American languages.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Energy Efficiency 7/6/08

I've moved into a house that specialises in energy efficiency. Richard J and his wife design systems. I talk with someone about using a wall to catch hear from the sun and warm water. Richard's wife shows me a design to do that. It's better thought out than my idea. She takes me into a bathroom to show me a system that uses a metal frame. She says that it has a lot of vibration and this may make it unviable. She gets me to touch the frame to feel the vibration. I can't feel anything. She says it uses special bags of silver to catch the energy.

Now I'm back outside. I tidy up the kitchen and get everything ready to do the dishes but I hesitate. I know that I have to have them done by 6:30 and it's nearly 6 already. I see that the men working in the bathroom have given up because of the vibration. They've left one of the bags of silver in the hallway as a protest.

Now I'm standing where I park my car in Diadem St. It's sunset. I stand reading a book for a while until the light gets too bad. Some people walk by and I think to myself that they must be wondering why I'm standing there. I decide to walk back to the hospital. I pass some people on the corner looking back towards the CBD. I can see one tall building. I wonder what they're waiting for.

Now I'm in a car. There are cows walking past. I gather this is part of the permaculture philosophy to let cows feed on the grass along the suburban streets. I see that Ruby isn't in the car. I want to get her in before she starts chasing the cows. I get out and call her.

Now I'm back where I was standing. I see an ATV going up the street. For a moment I think it must be mine and I've left it in gear. I chase it for a few moments until I realise it's the postman.

Now I'm in a kitchen. I tell Marek about my mistake. We're sitting with two women. One was in the crowd on the corner. I tell her what happened. She is serving cake. I can see she has a little dollop cream on her lip. She seems quite sweet. I gather she's a detective. She wonders out loud what she's doing tomorrow and then says on a special assignment working on a big case in WA. I find it strange that such a sweet person should be tough enough to confront crime.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Japanese House 8/6/08

I'm in a Japanese house with some other people. We're planning a conference for the next day. I've done some research about Japan but one of the others talks about an item in the paper about how Japan has recognised three official languages. I resolve to read this article.

The meeting breaks up. Someone says they will get a normal bed for the guests. I look at a piece of sculpture and notice that it's similar in some ways to Greek black figure ware.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Car Theft 9/6/08

I'm out on a country road. I'm clearing out the weeds growing in the cracks in the road. I think Sherrie will be impressed. A truck roars up and spins around to stop in a cloud of dust. Some men get out. One comes up to me and says that the cloud is too dusty and they need a car with air conditioning so they're going to take mine. I realise that these are car thieves. I gather they've already committed a robbery and are making a getaway. I decide there's no point in objecting so I say that I want to ask a favour. I say that I want them to trash the car when they're finished with it. I explain that it get damaged in the hailstorm and I want to get a replacement. The men seem quite amused by this so I ask if I can borrow a phone to ring Sherrie so she can pick me up. They're not willing to do this so I say that I'll walk back to Lilian Rock and phone from there. As a last favour I ask for a cigarette to smoke during the walk.

A Tidy Desk

I've just come back to my desk from a job. I see there's an old printer taking up a lot of space. I decide to get rid of it. Marek comes up and recommends some other things I can get rid of. When I've done that my desk has a big empty area on it. I laugh and say that it's miraculous. I brush away the dust.

Now I'm going out again. I see that Dave R has set up a computer on top of a cabinet. He is typing commands into a batch job. I can see that it's got something to do with maintaining the list of users.

Looking For a Dream Book

I'm in the Sydney CBD. I walk down George St from Market St towards the Quay. I'm looking for a book to record my dreams. I've bought one here before but I can't find the place. I see a stationery shop set well back from the street. I decide not to go in because it looks like it's a wholesale outlet. I can also see some telescopes in the window.

Now I decide to cross the street. There aren't many cars and I get across after having to wait for a moment in the middle of the street. I see Steve G coming towards me smoking a cigarette. I'm mildly surprised to see this. I walk back towards Market St. I'm looking for Dymocks. I pass the entrance to a place called the Octagon. It has beautiful wooden doors. I know there is a hidden garden inside. I pass a man who is explaining to a couple of people that they may not be the kind of people Octagon wants as tenants.

Now I come to Dymocks. I go in and see lots of tables with remaindered books. I start looking around but it's hard to see because the lights are out. I see a large format book about Hunter S. Thompson. A young man comes up and takes it. He tells someone that this is what he's been looking for. I see there's another copy and pick it up.

Writing on a Vase

I'm in some kind of club. I'm talking to someone. As we talk I idly write something on a big garden vase with a pencil. A club official comes up and tells me that he has scheduled a meeting for next Friday to discuss the issue of writing on vases. I can see that he's serious. I try to make light of the matter and say that it's only pencil.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Castaneda's New System 10/6/08

Carlos Castaneda has a new system and I'm one of his first students. I look in his book about the system and see that it's classed as being different from his previous works. I go to see him and ask some questions. He's talking to someone else but he's willing to talk to me when this student leaves. He shows me a flat screen TV with an elaborate display that illustrates the system. He points to various items on the screen and a blue - white dot shows what he's talking about. He's sitting on a tall drafting stool and at one point he rather awkwardly crosses his legs into a lotus position. This doesn't work because there isn't enough room on the stool and he is wearing boots.

Now we're talking about winter in America. I see various scenes of backyards and streets being covered in snow. The question arises of where all the homeless people go in winter. I see someone leaving fruit out for them and then coming back the next day and seeing that it's been eaten.

An Argument

I'm at John's workplace with John and someone else. John tells me he's casting around for new entrepreneurial ideas. I comment that he'd be better off finishing his job before looking for new things. He replies that if that's the best I can say then I get get fucked. I'm very shocked and upset by this and say that I'm leaving. I pack up my things hastily.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sherrie's An Addict 11/06/08

I'm at a Centerpointe retreat. I'm trying to sleep but a special pole at the head of my bed is loose and leans down over me. I can feel it touching my head. I can see that it hasn't been installed properly.

Now I'm in a common room. I see a young woman who is also a participant. At first I don't talk to her because I don't want to intrude but after a while she comes over to me. She starts asking me questions. She's quite nosey. At one point she comments that she knows that Sherrie is an addict. I ask her how she knows this and she says that she came to that conclusion from reading the details on my application form. I'm not too pleased by this.

Now I'm talking to one of the instructors about the pole. I'm hoping he can fix it. After a few minutes he gets a sly look on his face and says that since I'm a computer person I can fix a problem for him. He explains that he's got some software from Disney that he can't get to work.

Now I'm looking at his computer. I can see a couple of shaded icons on his desktop that I think have come from failed installation attempts. I look at the CD to see if it's scratched. I explain that sometimes you can polish a CD and get rid of scratches.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Finding Mr Qua 12/6/08

My phone rings and it's a woman from a Sydney theatre company. She wants to know how keen I am to see productions by the company. I gather she got my number because I bought a ticket to Bell Shakespeare. She's quite pushy and wants to know if I'd go to Sydney for a play. I tell her that if I was in Sydney at the time I'd go to see any Bell Shakespeare production that was on. I add that I'd go to see any other important play but I can't think of one to mention.

Now I'm walking through an old part of Sydney Uni. I'm still on the phone. I go into a corridor that the woman on the phone is talking about and then go into a room lined with books. It reminds me of a tutor's room in the Classics department. I say out loud that this is a beautiful example of the sandstone architecture of the uni. I'm really delighted by this place. There are other people in the room. I sit in a big armchair. I offer to put the phone on speaker so the others can hear but the tutor declines. There is an old man and a young boy and a baby. I gather that the children are orphans and an institution is going to send someone to take them away. The old man tells me that they will be exploited. Someone comes in and takes the baby. I see that the box he is in has "invisible" written on it, and the boy has this on his shirt. The old man explains that nobody cares about these children. I feel ashamed at their fate.

Now I'm crossing a road in Newtown. I'm going to meet the old man, who is now a therapist. He's the leader of a little group of people. I feel my beard and run a razor over my face. I see the man approaching with some other people. He takes me aside and we cross back over the road. He tells me about some matters of inheritance he doesn't want the others to know about. I gather that he really cares about them and is making provision for them for after his death.

Now we're in a small room. I realise that the man is Jack Qua. I tell him that before we met I looked for him on the net but didn't find him. He hugs me and I'm really pleased to have met him again.

Bath Time

I'm in the bathroom with two young women. I know them from some previous activity. I want to have a bath but I have to wait for them to finish. They are teasing me and laughing. After a while they say they're finished. I wonder if I should undress in front of them. One of the girls is in the bath. As she gets out I get a glimpse of her body.

Now the girls have gone. I get undressed  and get into the bath. I find that the bath is too full and the water isn't hot enough. I go to let some of the water out so I can add some hot water and I see that one of the taps is leaking badly. I look across the room and see a kitten. Then I see its mother. It occurs to me that I had thought the cats had left the room.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Orphans 14/6/08

I'm watching the story of two orphans, a boy and a girl. The girl is about 8 and the boy is much younger. They are in the street naked. The girl decides that in order for them to survive she will have to sell herself for sex. After an attempt to interest rich punters she is picked up by a young man and taken away. Her brother is left alone on the street. I know that the girl will be killed. I look at the boy and wonder how long he will last without his sister.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Street Directions 15/6/08

I'm with Sherrie. We're living in Sydney Uni somewhere. A young man wanders by looking lost and I offer to help him. He says he's here to work with some friends and he's looking for their accommodation. I can tell from his accent that he's an American. I gather that he's talking about somewhere in Glebe and he confirms this. He mispronounces the name when he says it. I have to think how to get there. I go to a bookshelf and take out a street directory. I look through it trying to orient myself. I can't find the page that has the uni and Glebe on it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Football and Linguistics 16/6/08

I'm in a game of football. At first I'm concerned that it will be too rough. I have my glasses on and I don't want to get them broken. I play for a while and it turns out to b okay and I start to enjoy myself. I take a good pass and throw it back over my right shoulder. Someone applauds this move.

Now the game is over. One of the opposing players announced that he is willing to answer questions. Most of the people don't bother and leave but I stay and ask him a question about language. When the question time is over I explain to him that I was in the US studying linguistics. I say that I met some of the foremost people in the field but when I came back the locals were just amateurs. We join the man's wife. I find this couple quite agreeable think to myself that I would like to get to know them better.

Now I'm with the man outside some kind of quarantine station. There's a chain link fence around it. He repeatedly rings a sort of chime attached to the fence to attract the attention of a guard on the other side of the enclosure at the main entrance. Nearby is a woman selling various things. My companion says that he wants to buy a big folder and she says it will cost $65. He says he recently sold a couple of similar folders for $22. He adds that he should get them back if they're that expensive.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Closed Carpark 18/6/08

I'm in my car. I'm on a road on one side of a valley. I can see cars on the other side of the valley coming toward me so I go to drive off. The car seems quite sluggish at first. I turn right into the carpark underneath a shopping centre. I drive through to the exit on the other side of the building but find that it's been blocked off. I look at it for a while and it seems to change. Sometimes it looks open and then it's closed again. I park my car and get out. I talk to someone about the changes. Then I go back to my car. I see that there is now an entrance for cars and mine is in the way. A line of cars is pushing at it and it's been damaged. I go to the car closest to mine and try to get the driver to stop but I can see that she's being pushed by the ones behind her. I'm angry that they won't let me move my car before it get further damaged.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Voyage to Mars 19/6/08

I'm in a spaceship on an expedition to Mars. Some of the features of the ship are still being developed. I'm working on the light sail and I explain it to someone. I go outside to install it on the ship. I'm in a sort of space dingy and the sail is connected by tying it on. I'm a bit uncertain that this is secure enough. I go back inside and work on folding the sail. I say to someone that although I admire the American I sometimes prefer to work with the British.

Uni On A Hill

I'm at the campus of a big university. It's set on a steep hill. I follow a winding path down past various buildings. There are lots of people around me. I pass a bookshop and see from the displays in the window that it specialises in military books. I'm tempted to go in but continue on my way.

Now I'm talking to someone. I say that I've decided to go back to uni and get a doctorate because academics have an easy life and I want that for myself. I'm aware that this is a cynical attitude.

Now I'm leaving the uni with a woman. I tell her that my main interest is in Holosync and I want to work that into my thesis. She suggests I go to Japan and study it there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Physics Demonstration 20/6/08

I'm with a group of people involved in a demonstration of a strange quantum effect in which an experiment gives different results depending on where you are. In this case the results are being displayed in the upstairs windows of two terrace houses as we watch from the other side of the street.

Now the group has crossed the street and gone into one of the houses. I'm the last to go in and as I do a man calls out to me that there is a job at Telecom that I could apply for. I think to myself that this is something I have no intention of doing.

Now I'm in the upstairs bedroom of the house. There's a woman there. I gather she lives and works in this room. The rest of the group has already left. I can see that the woman has gone to bed. She's wrapped in a quilt on the bed. I have a last look and then go. I don't want to disturb her any more. When I get to the front steps the Telecom man and another are coming in. We squeeze past each other on the front steps.

Database Repair

I'm talking to Marek. He's been away and I'm filling him in on what's happened. I say that there was a problem with a database and I found an option to do a repair but it didn't work and creamed it.

Running and Hiding

Sherrie and I are being chased by someone. We come to the door of a house near the harbour and go in. We go through the house and come to the harbour and jump in. As I wade ashore I pull out some weeds growing in the water.

Now we're at the door again. It opens and we hide behind it. Then we go into the house. This time we go to the top of the house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Collecting the Mail 22/6/08

I'm in the corridor outside ED. I'm looking for a package that's been sent to me. I see a lot of post boxes set into the wall and realise that I have one. I haven't checked it for a long time. I open my box and see that there is a lot of stuff inside. It's mostly junk mail but I also find the package. Thre are lots of business cards as well. I struggle to get all the stuff out of the box and take it over to a table where people are sorting mail. I put my stuff down on an empty corner of the table. I turn my back for a moment and when I look back my stuff is gone. I'm amazed and infuriated by this. I can't work out whether it's been stolen or the mail workers have collected it up to be sorted, in which case it will reappear in my box. I realise that it's 12:45 and I'll be late for lunch. I go down to the canteen fuming.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Epilepsy 24/6/08

Helen has been examined by a doctor in Tweed. Trish rings up to give the results. She says that the report is 12 pages long and contains lots of references to the bible. The conclusion is that Helen doesn't have epilepsy. I know this is wrong and will cause upset for Helen.

Now I'm watching some people in a hospital waiting room. I'm looking at them through a big window. A man comes up to the window and presses himself up against the glass. I can see his stomach flatten. I get the feeling he's trying to tell me something but all I can think of is "fat". Now a Chinese woman with a young child walks back and forth. She throws up her hands and I conclude the message is "I can move my hands". I'm about to tell Helen this but it occurs to me that she can only move one hand. I don't want to raise the issue of the doctor's report for fear of causing trouble.

Now I'm talking to a doctor. He has mutton chop sideburns. I gather he's new in town and doesn't know anyone. I wonder if I should take him out to dinner. I get the feeling he's some kind of alien and he's going to report back to his ship.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wild New Neigbours 25/6/08

We've got new neighbours. I look across and see a woman with several kids. She bends over and I can see her pantyhose and knickers. I look for a moment and then turn away. I go to my desk and see that it's been pushed away from the wall and my computer has fallen to the floor. When I look closer I see that it's sort of squashed. The sides have buckled. It's still running, which amazes me. I'm not sure what to do about it. I wonder if the time has come to buy a new one.

Now I'm talking to some of the new neighbours. They're a boisterous crowd. One bloke looks at my computer and picks it up. As he does this the power cord comes out and it crashes.

Now I'm coming home from work and I meet more of the neighbours. I see that most of them are drunk. They seem to be having a good time. At first I'm uncomfortable but then I begin to enjoy being in this noisy crowd. I get the feeling that they are a bit dodgy but I still like them. There are several generations of them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Taxi! 26/6/08

I have to go to the dentist. I leave the computer centre and see that there is a taxi stopped on the highway outside. It looks like it's about to turn right. I call out and get the driver's attention. I say that I want to go to St George. He agrees and I say that I have to go back inside to get my bag. I go back inside. I congratulate myself on being able to get a cab.

Now I'm traveling down a busy street. I try to remember if I have to turn off to the left to get to the dentist.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Opening Up the Centre 27/6/08

I've been asked to open up the meditation centre. It turns out that we need something from the hardware store so all of the people except me troop off to get it. While they're gone I go to have a leak but can't for some reason. Then all the people come back. I look at a wall and see that Christine has left a message to say that the remote control should be set to 1 at all times. I pick it up and set it but Ellen says that it needn't be on while we're there so I turn it off again. I examine it and see that it's big and clunky.

Now I'm outside. I cross the road and come to a flight of stairs going down to the centre. Ellen is there. She says something about a complicated type of coffee and we laugh.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's the Bus? 29/6/08

I'm in Sibbick St near the corner of Edenholme Rd. I have some keys and I know that I have to return them. Someone has told me that I can give them to the driver when the bus comes by. I look down towards Ramsey Rd and see a bus coming. It turns off into Bouvardia St. I know it's going around the block. After a while I see it turn the corner from Edenholme Rd. I cross over the road to be ready for its arrival. I look away for a moment and when I look back the bus has gone. I wonder what this means and conclude it's gone down another street. A man standing nearby confirms that the routes keep changing.

Now I'm walking down towards Ramsey Rd. I notice that there are all sorts of shops. I find this surprising. I had often lamented the closure of the little grocery stores in the area and now there are many more. There are people everywhere. I come to the Drummoyne shopping centre. I want to catch a bus into the city. I cross at the lights with the crowd and then go to the bus stop.I notice that Lyons Rd on the harbour side has been closed off. I see a bus coming and wonder if I can catch it. There is a big crowd at the stop.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Going to a Retreat 30/6/08

I'm going to go to a Centerpointe retreat at a posh private school on the north shore. I'm at Five Dock and I decide that I'll have a quick bath before I go. I fill the tub and get in. I review what I know about the retreat. The leader has a nickname of "Captain". I also know that when I arrive a senior student will show me around.

Now I'm at Five Dock shops. I'm going to catch a taxi. I cross the road and get into an old VW beetle and get in the back. I realise I've forgotten my headphones and I haven't said goodbye to Mum. I go to get out but I can't figure out how to open the door. The driver tells me to put my finger into a hole in the middle of the door. When I do this the door opens but it scratches my finger. I'm a bit concerned that I might catch something if it does this to every passenger.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Homemade Helicopter 1/7/08

I'm with a group of people. We're talking about spaceships and UFO's. There is a prototype spaceship that we're examining. I look up and see something looks like a flying saucer at first. As I watch I see that it's actually a helicopter. It looks homemade. I watch as it makes a rather bumpy landing and the pilot gets out. He's surrounded by curious people and talks about his experiments.

Now it's late. I'm in a big room with a curved ceiling. I look at a big stained glass window at one end. I seem to remember that the pilot broke this when he landed but it looks intact. I wonder if I should start cleaning up after all the people. I consider trying to recruit some of the others to help me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Alien Artefact 2/7/08

I'm involved with a team of archaeologists that's discovered an alien artefact. It's buried underneath the new carpark. It looks like a coffin.

Now I'm with Sherrie. We're standing at the end of Elliot Rd in Lismore. I can see some black kids playing football down the street. Sherrie says they have some special flowers that have to be wiped clean with towels so I go down to the kids. I watch them playing and I'm impressed by their agility. I see that there are no flowers. One of the boys comes up to me and starts to talk about the artefact. He seems quite well informed about it and appreciates the implications of the find.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dead Hero 4/7/08

I'm walking along a suburban street with John Howard. We're talking about the honours being paid to an army sergeant who was killed. We agree that he deserves the honours because of his bravery.

Crowds

I'm at work. The two Daves are playing a joke on me by sending lots of jobs to me. Some of them are on small scraps of paper. I complain about all the jobs and we all laugh. After a while they leave to have lunch. I go over to Marek and tell him it's time for us to go as well. We walk down a street towards a restaurant. As we get closer we're engulfed in a crowd of people. We come to a turnstile and squeeze in. I see another entrance on the other side of a barrier and we climb over and go in. We come into a crowded bar. We have to squeeze past people. I go past  one man who appears to be holding court. I get the feeling he is some kind of criminal and I'm nervous about getting too close to him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Big Books 5/7/08

I'm going up the hill on the Koonorigan road. I'm heading for The Channon. I pass a man who's toiling up the hill on foot. I recognise him from Crawford House. I greet him as I go by and think that he's doing it the hard way. I get to the top and turn to the right.

Now the road is a corridor. There are bookshelves on either side. I notice that all the books are large format "desperate" editions. I see a couple that interest me but I don't stop to look at them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Taking Over Packer 6/7/08

I'm talking to a friend who has shown a businessman a portfolio of information about the Packer empire. The businessman is calculating whether he can take the empire over. I comment to my friend that it either make it as big as the Murdoch organisation or wipe it out with debt. He seems to favour the latter.

Frangipanis

I've returned from being held hostage. During the time of detention I spent my time working out where to plant frangipani cuttings in the garden.

----------


## apachama

> Big Books 5/7/08
> Now the road is a corridor. There are bookshelves on either side. I notice that all the books are large format "desperate" editions. I see a couple that interest me but I don't stop to look at them.



"Desperate" Editions. I like the symbolism there. Any thoughts on meaning?

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

What I meant by this was that the books were all those big format editions that publishers put out to exploit those readers who are desperate to get the book and will pay a premium rather than wait for the smaller format version. I have to admit I have a few of these on my shelves.  :smiley:  I read Dan Simmons book Ilium and was too keen to wait for the small format edition of the sequel Olympos. It's murder on space in the bookshelf though.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Soapie 7/7/08

I'm watch a documentary about an Australian soap opera about a country town. I gather that it was eventually transplanted to England. One of the producers says that it took quite a while to do this and get rid of the Australian characters.

Now I'm inside an episode. I start out looking to see where the town is. I look at a map and finally find it in south west WA. The name of the town is a repeated word starting with "w". I arrive in the town while there's a race meeting on. People are in a big open cave placing bets on the horses. I go past the cave and pick up on a conversation between two women. I gather that one has doubts about a bet she's placed. She thinks that something dodgy is going on but doesn't want to make a fuss. I'm impressed by her acting and gather that this is her big scene.

Now I'm walking along a road outside the town with 2 men. I think they're brothers. One is say to the other that he should wear his glasses. The man he's talking to is shorter than him. He has short hair and a deep tan. I gather that he doesn't want to talk about this and when he stumbles over a dead lizard on the road he exclaims that he can't believe he nearly fell over it. His brother doesn't pursue the matter. I gather the first man is an animal trainer with the show. I think to myself that you'd want to have good eyesight if you were dealing with dangerous animals like tigers ands such. We follow the road around a corner and I see a pair of small crocodiles with holes right through them. Then a small kangaroo hops up to us. The man says that he has some very intelligent animals. He starts to break up a piece of wood until it's more like a lattice. I gather he's going to give it to his prize bull. He looks for it but it isn't there.

At this point my mind wanders to the early settlers and what it must have been like arriving in Australia from England. I think about running a cattle station the size of an English county like Yorkshire.

Now I'm in a car with some of the characters. I'm squeezed in the front seat with a woman. We go roaring along a dirt road. There's a person on a pedestrian crossing but the car goes right past without lowing. I wince out loud at this. To change the subject I turn to the woman and say I've just arrived in Australia and add something like "and therefore in this town". She smiles and says something about enjoying my visit.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Annoyed At Mum 8/7/08

I'm with Mum somewhere. She gives me a list of errands to do for her. I'm quite annoyed because I think she could do some of these for herself. I feel I'm being exploited. I go into another room and find Dad. I let off steam about my annoyance and the fact that I can't bring myself to say anything to Mum. Then I turn around and see her in a bed. She's got the blankets pulled up and looks sick. I'm struck with remorse for my bad temper.

A New Church

I'm walking with Trish to a meeting. We're in a hurry and walk very fast. Trish points out her new church. She says that it's been a bit of a disappointment because there are extra features that would have made it better but these haven't been added to the building even though they're prefabricated and ready to go. She says that the building has pleasing curves and lots of good features but says she's still disappointed.

I'm Going to Meditate

I'm at Five Dock in the loungeroom watching TV. Dad and Helen are there. I say that I'm going to meditate in my room. I have my shawl with me. I walk past Helen and she gets a mischievous look in her eye. I see that she's managed to catch my shawl under her chair. I have to get her to shift her weight in the chair until I can get it free. Helen is very amused.

Dodgy Darts

I'm in a pub. I watch a man rig a game of darts. I see that before the throws a dart he nudges a switch concealed in a box mounted on the wall with his elbow. I conclude that he is switching on a magnet in the target that will attract the dart.

Now I'm talking to Kathy P. I notice that she is very slim and attractive. I put my arm around her briefly. I tell her about the rigged darts and she says she'd like to have a go. I warn her that we'll have to be careful because if the punters find out that they're being cheated they'll be very angry.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fashion Show 9/7/08

A woman is visiting her husband in prison. He's been badly bashed by the other inmates. This is puzzling because he's a political prisoner. She's concerned that he's going to give up.

Now the woman is in prison. She's staging a fashion show. This is her way of showing that she won't give up.

Plastic Spoons

I'm talking to my father as I fill a box with stuff. The box is nearly full and I dump a lot of plastic spoons on the top of the other things. Some of the spoons fall over the sides of the box. Dad points to another box and says that there was a carrot sticking out of the side but someone snapped it off. I can see what's left of the carrot protruding from the side of the box near the bottom.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Support Calls 11/7/08

I'm walking into Nimbin from the Kuan Yin Centre which is outside of town. I meet one of the people I recognise from the Nimbin street scene. He's an Asian person. I don't know his name. He tells me that during a recent festival people were ringing the Kuan Yin Centre instead of his organisation. I notice that he is wearing a monk's robe but it also has elements of a sari.

----------


## RockNRoller123

I like the plastic spoons one. It's so weird and short but really cool.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Rocky Road / At the Resort 12/7/08

I'm driving along a country road to a resort run by the union. I come to a turnoff to the left with a sign saying "ACOA Resort". I follow this road for a while until it becomes a dirt road and goes down to the left into a valley. The road is more like a creek bed and I carefully steer the car over boulders and big cracks. After a while I reach a fork in the path. Both routes look equally bad. I get out of the car and climb up onto a bluff to see if I can work out the correct route. As I climb I realise that the rocks are all loose. I have to be careful. I finally get to a high point. I can see the car below. As I descend a rock comes loose and tumbles down towards the car. I'm hoping that it won't hit the car but it bangs against the side. It doesn't look like it's done any damage and I'm relieved. I continue to make my way down but now the track has turned into broad concrete stairs.

Now I'm at the resort. I'm with a girl with short black hair. She reminds me of one of the characters in "Heroes". I'm in a crowded room but I'm lying down. The girl stands over me and pulls me up. I say we should get a drink. There is another couple with us and we go into another room. This is a crowded bar. I see a man sitting on a dais tuning a guitar. One of the girls is tempted to climb over the dais instead of going around but I tell her that this wouldn't be well received.

Blind Spot

I'm driving down the hill on Ballina Rd toward the CBD. I see two cars up ahead switch lanes so they can turn right. I move into the left lane and then see an old 4WD in my rear view mirror. I realise that it was in my blind spot. I hope the driver isn't angry at being cut off.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hi RockNRoller. Yes. I thought it was odd too. But then, that's what dreams are for! I really like your Disreali Gears picture. I'm a great admirer of Cream from way back. Not just Clapton. I think Jack Bruce is amazing as well. Ginger Baker is pretty unique but I'm not so wild about drummers I guess.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

New Shops 13/7/08

I'm walking through a shopping centre. I pass a couple of empty shops that are being redecorated. I go into an arcade and see Mike. He's working on a series of murals. I don't think he recognises me.

Now I'm returning. I have a dentist appointment and I'm wondering if there is a lot wrong with my teeth. I probe around i my mouth with my tongue testing various teeth. I come to the entrance of the the shopping centre. I wonder how much progress Mike has made.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Della Bosca's Hardware Store 14/7/08

Sherrie and I are in a hardware store. I can see that it's been tarted up and now sells all sorts of things. There are staff standing around and quite a few customers. I look at some jewelry that looks like flowers. I gather it's made of starch. I see a blonde woman come in. I recognise her and think to myself that she's trouble. I see that she's an actor but I'm still not sure of her.

Now we're leaving. We discuss the fact that the place has been bought by John Della Bosca. It used to be owned by someone else. I'm thinking of Charters but that's not the name I say.

Now we're outside near the oval in Lismore. Sherrie says she's really cold and starts to run down the road. We look for the white car but can't see it. I think we're looking in the wrong place but Sherrie is sure we're looking in the right place. I start to wonder what to do if we can't find it.

Disposing of a Body

I'm with another man. We're looking down over the Sydney CBD. I know that we have to go to a place on George St down near the Quay.

Now we're in a long corridor. It's some kind of kitchen. We're carrying a body wrapped in a carpet. We need to get out of the corridor. I'm sure we're not gpoing to be allowed to use the door but my companion asks the head chef and he says okay. I'm impressed that he was able to get what we wanted by asking. We go through the door and put the body in the back of a truck. We put it in a container with lye to make it dissolve. We have to be careful nothing leaks out.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Grandad is Black 16/7/08

I'm driving in Lismore. I go past the bowling club in Wilson St. I come to a road works site. I have to travel from here by bus. There are several cars pulled off the road so I park among them. I'm careful to allow space so others can get out.

Now I'm at the bus stop. I see an old man who I recognise as my grandfather. He's sitting in an armchair. Next to him are two old black men also in armchairs. I gather that my grandfather has discovered that he has a black ancestor. This has changed his attitude to black people. The two old black men seem quite pleased about this and welcome my grandfather.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Brett At Byron 17/7/08

I'm in my car at Byron. I turn to my left and then realise that I'm in a pedestrian area. I back out and park. I see Brett. He tells me he wants a lift somewhere.

Now I'm driving along a country road. I realise I've forgotten Brett so I find a place to turn around. The road is quite busy so I have to be careful.

Now I'm walking with Brett and a woman. I gather she's a doctor specialising in child abuse. She tells me that there are lots of cases in Byron.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Database Security 19/7/08

I'm with some people. Trish comes up and says that some important people are coming to look at the database and she hopes it performs well. We don't tell her that someone from the uni is loading a lot of records. When she leaves I look to see how many records there are and see that the figure is more than 130,000. I hope she doesn't find out.

Now it's the next day. I'm going to a lecture about the database with a colleague. The lecturer says this is the last of 4 lectures about database security. I exchange glances with my colleague because we know that the database has been broken into.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Missiles At Coffs 20/7/08

I'm in a club at Coffs Harbour. I look out of a big window and see two red flashes. I know these are missiles. I duck down into a squatting position behind a wall and call out to the other people in the room to take cover. I wait for the missiles to hit.

Now I'm talking to a woman. It appears that time has stopped. She's telling me about insurance. I ask if this is going to cause a paradox and she says no. I ask if any of the others will survive and she says no.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Blowup Building 21/7/08

There's a fair in the town. I walk past a big barn-like building. Clowns have set up a blowup building next to it. It's as tall as the real building. It's like a parody. I can see it wobbling in the breeze. I can see air pipes going across the road to an empty lot and through the fence to the house next door.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Marijuana Cafe 22/7/08

I go to a marijuana cafe. I've been there before. On both visits a woman has been standing outside. I gather from her body language that she's protesting. She doesn't obstruct the entrance but she almost does. She looks familiar but I can't place her. She reminds me of Kayleen G. I go inside. It's quite busy. I feel a bit paranoid because the place is of questionable legality and the police could swoop at any moment. I go to the counter and tell the proprietor that I want a small amount of dope. I have a little pipe with me. I gather the idea is to smoke the dope on the premises. He offers me some dope and says it will be $25 and I accept. He says that he's going to go for a leak and that he'll give me a 10% discount. I give him a note and wait for my change. I empty a sachet of dope into a little bowl in front of me and look around for my pipe. I see it further along the counter. I go and get it and start filling it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pick up the Book 23/7/08

I'm at Five Dock. My mobile rings. It's a bookshop in Lismore. They say that a book I've ordered is ready to be picked up. At first I'm not in a hurry to get it but the person says that the book is causing trouble for their inventory system. I agree to go into Lismore and pick it up. I go into the loungeroom and tell my family. I say that the book has made all of the shop's accounts public.

Looking At the Steppes

I'm in some kind of open prison. I gather there's an opportunity to leave. I go with some other people to a chainlink fence and look out. I can see an open space. It reminds me of the steppes. I climb to the top of the inner fence. I can see some people who have climbed over the outer fence. I realise that they can't get back in. I'm reluctant to take this step.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Wrong Bus 24/7/08

I'm in the city. I go to a waiting area to catch a bus. I sit at the front of the room and an attendant comes up. I tell her I want to catch the 438 to Abbotsford but she doesn't recognise the route or the destination.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

John Is Sick 25/7/08

I'm in a room with some other people. John is giving a training session about some application. He comes to the end of the presentation. Some of the audience want to ask him questions but he refuses and leaves the room. The people are angry at this.

Now I'm walking along a street. I come across John under a tree. I can see he's in great pain. He's writhing on the ground. I tell him that I'm going to take him to a nearby emergency room but he refuses. He insists on going to one which is much farther away. I want to insist but I don't know how to make him come with me.

Kava Shop

I'm in the city with a friend. We come to a shop that sells kava. I look at the name of the shop and conclude that it means "Kava Man" in Fijiian. The shop next door is used as a waiting room. I'm impressed that the customers wait patiently until they're called. We decide to try some kava and when the next customer is called we go into the shop. The proprietor is behind the counter preparing kava. He's talking to an old woman. He asks her how she liked her last batch and she replies that it was "very true". We ask if we can buy some and he shows us a strip of material. When we ask the price he says $3000. We're surprised at this and say no thanks. He laughs at our discomfort. I gather we're being taught a lesson.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Crimping Cables 26/7/08

I'm in a workshop with some people from work. They others are preparing for a project. I can see they're crimping cables. I go looking for a crimper so I can help. I look in an awkward place on stop of a bookcase and find some black clips. I start collecting them and then I realise that I don't really need them. I go and look in Kevin's drawer for a crimper but can't find one.

Now there are more people. These are people from down south. We're talking about on-call arrangements. I say that it's quite rare for my particular skills to be called for. Some asks me what I would do if the arrangements were changed unfavourably and I jokingly say that they could offer me a million trillion dollars and I wouldn't do it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Going Swimming 27/7/08

I'm at a big swimming resort. I've got my own cabin. I'm with some other people as I get ready to go for a swim.

Now I'm walking through crowds on my way to the pool. I pass a wagon with women in brief stage costumes. They are followed by a group of men who are under arrest. They look quite hangdog. I gather they've been caught in some kind of S&M thing with the women.

Now I can see the baths. They're down by a river. I go down to the baths and look for a place to undress. I climb down onto a big concrete step and want to walk along it but I see that there is a group of Japanese tourists I'd have to squeeze past. They start getting ready to move out of the way but I sign to them not to worry. I try to climb back off the step but I can't. I notice that there is a big crack in the concrete.

Now I'm down the end of the pool. I'm still looking for a spot to undress. I realise this is where the toilets are. I don't want to be too close to them because I don't want people to think I'm lurking there. I see a chair and put my stuff on it. I start taking off my clothes. It seems very difficult. As I struggle with my socks I listen to a woman talking to someone about how long it takes to get anywhere in politics.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Motorised Chair 28/7/08

I'm in Five Dock. I'm riding in a motorised chair. It's not a wheelchair but a nifty way of getting around. I ride along Sibbick St to the corner of Rowley Rd. I see three boys and ride through their midst. I turn into Rowley Rd and head for the house. I pass a woman who smiles at me. I come to the front gate and ride down the steps. I come to the front door and see that there is a knob in the centre. I look through my keys for the right one.

In Trish's Office

I'm in a corridor. I see that Trish is talking to Peter C. I go into her office and sit at her desk. I'm running a report on my PC and decide to VNC to it to see how it's going. I have trouble connecting because of the wide screen.

At Belinda's

I'm at Belinda's house. I'm sitting on a counter of some sort. I say that I'm aware of different levels of energy. I say that the higher level only kicks in occasionally but that's okay. Belinda asks me what we should do. She says we'll do standing, walking and sitting but there are other things we can do as well. She says something that gives me the impression that she thinks our sessions will end soon.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Giant Spiders 29/7/08

I'm in a huge building. I gather that this is some kind of post-apocalypse world. I'm going to go exploring. It's dark and when I look ahead I see a huge spider the size of a man in its web. I'm alarmed by this and back off. I warn another person who is about to blunder into it.

Now I'm outside. I'm organising things to safeguard a community. I advise people to kill any spiders they see in case they grow into the monster I saw. I inspect a hummer I see in a parking lot.

Tibetan Axes

I'm taking to two women through the window of a demountable building in Hunter Street. It's an emergency reception area. I look through the window and see an ice axe. It's connected by a rope to another axe. I comment that this must be a Tibetan object because one of the women is Tibetan.

Now I'm watching Dave R. He's in the building working on a problem. One of the women gives me a message to give to Dave G. I consider climbing through the window but decide to go around the building.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Dead Duck 31/7/08

I'm driving along a country road. I come to a bridge and look down. I see the body of a white duck floating in the water. I gather it came from the same place that had the chook killed on the road.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Early For Work 2/8/08

I've arrived at work early. There are some other people already there. I want to find something to do but there isn't anything. I say to someone that there aren't any machines to reboot. Someone comes up to me and starts talking about the diet software. He says that it also keeps track of what card games the patients like to play. I'm surprised at this and then it sort of makes sense as part of meeting their needs.

Now I'm in a van which is in the foyer of the building. Kathy P is sitting next to me.She tells me she'd like to learn more about what I do. I tell her it's not worth learning about the old machines I keep going. As we talk I see a car drive out of the main entrance of the building. Then I see Norma in an old jeep. She comes to the door but has to get out to move several pot plants before she can drive out.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Churches 4/8/08

I'm walking up Rowley Rd from the Wareemba St end. About halfway to my house I see a church on my left. It's made of stone and is quite big and elaborate. It's like a mini cathedral. I look across the road and see another little cathedral. I gather they're rival churches. Someone tells me that the church on my side of the road is the second largest in the area. I gather the other one is the largest.

Now I'm watching the vicar of the church. He's in a hole under part of the church. He's digging a cellar by hand in his spare time. For some reason I find him a bit dodgy.

Injured Bullock

I'm talking to a farmer. He's rather dour and taciturn. He tells me about a bullock of his that's been found in Queensland. He tells me that it was carrying a lot of mail even though it was badly injured. I feel really sorry for the poor beast. I get the impression that the farmer may have to put him down.

Now I'm in a car. I turn left and move into a merging lane and then go on.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Being Watched 5/8/08

I'm moving to a new office. I am going to work with new people. I meet them as they are packing up for the move. I go outside to an alley between buildings. I turn to the left. As I do so I catch sight of someone watching me from a high window in the building opposite. I sit with someone and talk to them about OH&S.

VNC

I've been given the task of monitoring an employee's desktop for inappropriate use. I VNC to his machine and take a snapshot for evidence.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Getting Ready for the Ceremony 6/8/08

I'm at Five Dock with Helen. Mum comes up and says that she's going to get some long strands of grass for an upcoming ceremony. She says it as if to say that we should do something and not slack off. I say that I'll get some special wire for the ceremony. I go out into the backyard and get a length of what looks like barbed wired but is actually made of some kind of soft material. I wind it up and put it over my shoulder.

Now I'm in the side passage. Helen and dad are there. There is some sort of computer on a stand blocking the way. I get my wire and loop it pass the machine. I have to go past Dad but he won't move. I tell him that if he won't move I'll take my wire away. I start to wind up the wire again but have to get Dad to move his foot because it's holding down one end.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I'm a Woman 7/8/08

I'm a woman. Kathy P has set me up to have sex with one of the men from Maintenance. She is going to have sex with another one. I'm unsure what to do. I wonder if I should masturbate to get ready for the man to enter me. After a while I realise that the man is having troubles and isn't likely to do anything.

Now I'm with Kathy and Peter Rowsthorn. I think this may be for a menage a trois. On a table is a bottle of pills. Peter takes a handful

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hidden Drugs 9/8/08

I'm in my parents' house in Banora. They're not at home. I've been watching an episode of Midsomer Murders about drugs. The idea is that they're hidden in plain view. I hear someone at the door. I go and find Jodie and remember she was supposed to come and do something for my parents. She's tall and slim and wearing a short white frock. She comes in and I hand her a piece of paper thinking it's a note from my parents. Then I see that it isn't and I take it back. It's actually a note I've made about something. I find my parents' note and givce it to her. She throws herself into a chair in the loungeroom. I notice how long her legs are as she drapes herself over the chair. I look at the stuff on a low table and think about the mystery. I see a model boat and prize it open. Inside is a jar with a samll amount of white powder. I gather thisis the drugs. I wonder if some mints on the table also have drugs in them.

Now I'm thinking about a movie with Malcolm McDowell in it. I go into the study to use the computer. I start switching the various boxes and see that Dad has bought a new power board and has more things plugged into it. I fiddle with it to figure out how it works and see that some pieces have come loose. I try to fix this.

Frightened Airman

I'm watching a group of pilots talking about a big battle. One man says that he flew up above the battle so he could swoop down on the enemy. He says that he went up so high he became frightened. Another man who has an accent and is rather boastful offers to take him for a flight to help him get over his fear but the first man makes a rather disparaging remark about his exploits. This makes himangry and he accuses the frightened man of calling him a liar.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Very Old Driver 11/8/08

I'm driving in Lismore. I come to a traffic jam. I can see that it's caused by a car going very slowly. I get out of the car and stand with some other drivers. We watch as the slow car goes across a bridge to our right and below us. I can see that the driver is a very old woman. No-one seems to mind that she has delayed them. I comment to one of the people nearby that at least she still has her mobility. I say that once old people lose that they're finished.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Parts For Java 12/8/08

I've discovered a way to spawn off new processes from within Parts For Java. This sis a very powerful technique and I know that it has to be used carefully.

Chinese Murder Mystery

I'm investigating a multiple murder. I suspect that the victims have been buried under a concrete slab. Another investigator starts tearing up the slab. I can see some junk under the piece she has pulled up but no bodies. I turn and look at a Chinese man standing nearby. He's lost in thought. He looks around for a Chinese dictionary. He tells me that the ordering of name s may be important. He says that in a name like "U Na" the first vowel is a special marker and may not influence its ordering. I ask him if the other vowels are also markers and he says yes.

A Good Death

I'm reading a book about a man's life. I turn the last page and it says that the man's wife had a good death and this was what he needed. I gather this means that she was dying and could have suffered but didn't and so the man was spared watching her pain.

Now I'm walking along a covered walkway. There is a stranger walking next to me. He meets a friend and I hear them talking. The man tells his friend that he's looking for a toilet. He says his wife is also looking for one but that "the little lady can look after herself".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Peter Garrett's Plan 13/8/08

I'm in a business office. The company has just had dealings with a very greedy company that even charged for its forms. I have a few forms and some of the executives come up and buy them from me. Peter Garrett gives me a wad of money and takes all the ones that are left.

Now I'm in the dining room at Five Dock with Garrett and another man. He's explaining his idea that young performers should have professional management so they don't get ripped off. He cites his own experience. After a while I hear a voice asking for us to get back to business.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mike's Notebook 14/8/08

I'm walking across the courtyard outside Mental Health. I'm carrying a large format notebook. It's got naughty pictures in it and I don't want anyone to ask me to show it to them. I find a place and hide it.

Now I'm on the stairs outside IT. There is a crowd of people. I gather that the notebook actually belongs to Mike. I get the impression that it's valuable. I joke that I should make a counterfeit copy if it's worth that much money.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fields of Fire 16/8/08

I'm walking along a country road with a group of people. I look to my right and see twenty or thirty men in the process of disappearing into the long grass. I know they are enemy soldiers concealing themselves. I imagine what effect firing a grenade into the area where they're hiding would have. My group walk along the road some more. There are some women with us. I feel quite vulnerable knowing the enemy is out there.

Mandingo

I'm in a room with some people. We're watching TV. I'm waiting for a show to come on. The current show is some kind of remake of "Father Knows Best" but when I look again it has animated helicopters. I see that a boy sitting near me is writing on a scrap of paper and I tap him on the knee and jokingly say he should be paying attention. I'm bored waiting for my show to start and I lie back on the couch and put a cushion over my face.

Now the room is crowded. I'm standing and I work my way past the furniture to sit next to a woman on the couch. I see two security guards. One has the word "Mandingo" written on the webbing of some of his gear. The other is a younger man. He's offering people coffee. He says it's quite tasty even if it's a bit cold. He doesn't strike me as very tough.

Now I'm with Mandingo and a group of people. We're walking up a hill. We talk about TV shows as we go. I say that most shows fail. I' also concentrating on the ground because I don't want to step in any dogshit. Mandingo says he's in a football team and gets injured. We reach the top of the hill and come to a few shops. I think about how I never played football. I remember listening to a radio program earlier about the death of St Patrick. I gather the idea was that he was killed in a fight.

Empty Church Halls

I have to repay some money to a church youth organisation. I go to a church hall and go in. It's unlocked but there's no-one inside. I leave and go to another hall. It's also unlocked but empty. I go outside and look at the street. I hear a man's voice singing loudly and see a man walking down the street. He has a boy with him and by the look of him I conclude he's a bit retarded. I go to climb down from where I'm standing. There's a stone platform with vertical sides. I'm tempted to climb down it like I used to when I was a kid. There's also a rather steep ramp.

Helen Is Offended

I'm with Mum and Helen. I say something to Helen which offends her and she walks off. I think to myself that she reminds me of a chicken. She sits on a bench but as I watch it topples over and she hits her head. Mum and I rush over. I can see that Helen has banged the back of her head and there's a big swelling.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Lost in the City 17/8/08

I'm in the Sydney CBD. It's lunchtime and I go for a walk to buy a paper. I go into an underground train station. I look in a couple of newsagents but there are no papers. I notice that my bag is very heavy. I walk for a while and realise that I'm lost. I look at the skyline to identify a building and orient myself and see that I'm up near Central Station. I come across an exhibition of antique crockery. I walk along the aisles looking at it.

Where Are the Trees?

I'm walking with a woman through a country town. We pass a park and I notice that a double line of trees is missing. I'm surprised by this until I realise that I've been in this part of the world long enough for the trees to have grown to maturity and been harvested.

Now we're talking about the woman's family. I gather she and her son have moved from the US.Her family there are a pretty dodgy bunch apparently. I say that at least her son is away from that bad influence.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In the Office 19/8/08

I've moved offices to a new building but I've returned to my old office to pick up a file. I haven't got much to do and this is something to make me look busy. I go into my old room and there's a big photocopier there. The room is very crowded. Suzanne and Margaret are there as well. At one point I go to a sink to wash my hands and find that the taps aren't connected. I have to go to another sink behind the copier. I want to appear helpful and busy so I say that I'll go to the local supermarket to buy some coffee for the office.

Now I'm walking up a busy street. I'm heading for an IBM shop to grind some coffee I've bought. On the other side of the road is a church centre. I remember being there in a dream. I come up to  a group of people. They're discussing business. I start to worry that the coffee isn't the right kind and decide to go back. I start walking back down the road.

Now I'm in a bus. I see a man I recognise as a famous racing car driver. He wants to get out first and pushes to the front at the door. As I get out of the bus I realise that I could just as easily teleport around. I bounce to several locations.

Chops for Dinner

I'm eating dinner with some people at work. I've got stewed chops. I gather there's a new boss. I haven't been introduced and I wonder if he'll ask me what I do. I decide that I'll say that I cover for several people and have my own areas as well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Flawed Experiment 20/8/08

I'm following the story of an experiment into the effects of smoking. A young girl is supposed to take two drags of a cigarette each so the effects can be measured. I gather she was plucked from obscurity and this was a way for her to get out of a dead end job working in a cafe. Now it turns out that she only took the first drag and faked the second. The researcher is trying to salvage the data. He talks to the girl to make sure that the first set of data is valid. The girl tells him that a woman associated with the experiment is going to Canada. I get the feeling that she doesn't want to be associated with it any more.

Now the mood is lighter. The girl is sitting in an armchair. Ruby comes up for a cuddle. A tall woman comes up and climbs into the chair as well. I joke that I'll get in too. The researcher tells the woman about the flawed results and she says that she was satisfied with the correlation between the intake of smoke and the level of iodine in her knees. I ask her when she's going to Canada and she turns and looks at the researcher rather reproachfully. He mutters that he should have kept his mouth shut.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Roman Dreams 21/8/08

I'm in an alternate world with a Roman Empire like in "Romanitas". The old dynasty has been overthrown and a new emperor is in power. He's a radical and determined to abolish slavery. When he announces this there is misgiving among his circle.

Now I'm watching a meeting of nobles after a banquet. The emperor's brother gets up to speak. He says he's in favour of abolishing slavery. He asks the others if they've ever seen a slave beaten to death and they all nod. He says that he hasn't done anything important with his live up to now. He's been employed as a computer programmer.

Now I'm with a friend of the emperor. He's in danger and has to flee. I tell him he's got 10 minutes to get ready. He's frightened and reluctant to leave his home. As I wait outside I look out over green fields. The man comes out of the house and tells me to turn off the car engine because it might alert his neighbours. I see one person come out of a nearby house and look at me suspiciously.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Too Responsible 22/8/08

I'm driving up a hill in the city. There's another car next to me. I'm having a conversation with Jack Thompson. We come to a place where two lanes merge and I see that the other car is partly on the wrong side of the road and will have to move to the left. I reach the top of the hill and turn left. I hear a voice saying that sometimes you can be too responsible.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

With Graham Kennedy 23/8/08

I've won a prize of being shown around by Graham Kennedy. We're in a car in a car park. Graham gets out and goes over to another car. I see Bert Newton is in the back seat. I reach in to shake hands but I can't quite reach him so we just touch fingers. A couple of women come up. Graham introduces one as Sophie Monk. She has very dramatic looks. She tells me it's a privilege to work with Graham. The other woman is older. I gather she's Graham's PA.

Now we go into the studio. We walk down a corridor. The PA lady says we're going to the makeup department. She says that Graham is an expert in jaw reconstruction.

Now I'm sitting in a room. I have a piece of plastic bag that I've been stretching out until it's about 10 feet long. Graham makes a joke about this. I watch the PA lady rehearsing a sketch. She tells me this is her property because she wrote it.

A Big Pussy

I'm in a house. There's a big cat. It's a young puma I think. I go up to it and start stroking its head. It enjoys this. I look at a nearby table and see a round stone that's been cut open to reveal its internal structure. It occurs to me that it's a thunder egg.

Now I'm outside. I call to the cat which comes bounding up. I'm pleased that it answers my call. We go inside.

Sit Next To Me

I come into a cafeteria. I see some work colleagues at the end of a table. At the other end is a man I don't recognise. He's singing a strange song of some kind. It's very odd. I gather it must be some kind of religious observance.

Now I'm sitting at another table. There are people around me but the chair next to me is vacant. Someone comes in. It's a new person who's just started work there. I really want him to sit next to me but he walks to the other end of the room.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Get Back to Work 24/8/08

I'm in a large open area. I'm trying to setup a special terminal for a user. It's got all sorts of touch screen options. I want to get it to be able to order food from a display menu. I ask the user if she uses this function and she says that she just goes to the cafeteria section and orders there. She says that she just wants to be able to use PAS. Another user comes by and tells me how he uses the terminal and I follow his instructions and it works properly. I feel a bit foolish having to take advice from a user.

Now I'm looking at Dave Gr. He's working for IT. I walk up to him and say that since there are so few people left I'm actually the boss so I can tell him to get back to work. I grab his arm as I say this. I want to get the most out of the joke. I notice that his mobile is coming apart. As I look at it it rings and Dave answers. I leave him to it. I walk around the room. I look up and see a mirror. I can see the lower half of a woman's body. She's wearing a yellow dress. I notice that she has nice legs. Suddenly I realise that I'm looking at myself. For some reason I'm a woman. I think about how it must feel to be being checked out by men all the time.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Kerry Packer 25/8/08

I'm outside a building talking to Kerry Packer. He's expanded his casino and I've helped in the negotiations with the workers. Kerry says that the people displaced by the removal of the old part of the building will be employed in the new part. He says that the negotiations have gone so well we should all be proud of ourselves for such a good outcome. We talk for a while and then he goes back inside. I go around the building and into another entrance. I hope that the unions don't think I've undercut them and that Kerry is as reasonable as he seems.

A Picnic / Floating

I'm with a group of people. We're having a picnic in the park opposite a supermarket. Doug F is there and regales me with stories of his computer work. It's late afternoon. Someone says they need something for the picnic and I volunteer to go to the supermarket. I cross the street and see that the place is being boarded up. I get through a gap in the boardings. When I go back to the group Doug starts to tell me about the time he had to reboot a Sun box. It reminds me that I have to reboot the HIE machine when the users are all off.

Now the group is breaking up. Sherrie and I take some chairs back across the road. We come to an entrance but are uncertain where to put the chairs. I have an old chair that doesn't match any of the others. A young woman I recognise as the girlfriend of one of the people at the picnic shows us how to stow the chairs behind a door. She's very businesslike and I'm impressed.

Now Sherrie tells me that she wants to show me something. She takes me into the building to a area where they're demonstrating a sort of therapy that involves sitting on a floating object. There are lots of people waiting for their turn but I gather that Sherrie has arranged for me to have a go soon. While I wait I look at some books on the subject.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Headphones 26/8/08

I'm in bed in a hospital of some kind. Mal comes to the door to talk to me. I realise that I've got my headphones on and take them off. We talk for a while and I discover that I've got the headphones on again.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Efficiency 27/8/08

I'm talking to Denys and another man. I'm telling them how efficient Helen G is. I act out how quickly she can type results in and get them printed. I add to Denys that of course he already knows this.

Lizard Head

I can see a man with a flat face with ridges on it. He looks like a toad or a lizard. I gather that he is a two time killer. Despite this he still claims to be an artist.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Lining Up 28/8/08

I'm at the retreat. The people are getting ready for some exercise. I go into a hall to change into some rather tight shorts. I hope the others can't see me taking my pants off.

Now I go back outside. The people have lined up in a V formation that stretches across the street. I go to the end of one of the lines.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Flood 30/8/08

I'm in Lismore. There's a sudden flood. I look along a street beside a park and see our white car disappearing under water.

Now I'm walking along the street with some school students. I'm impressed by the maturity of their conversation. I leave them and go across the road to look at the car. It's completely under water. An emergency services van pulls up and a man asks me if I saw a silver sheen on the water as it rose. I say no.

Now I'm at the loading dock of the hospital. I want to get by my normal entrance is blocked. I can see some entries have been forced from the dock. I go to one of the people I know and she says that I should be able to get in. I go to one of the entrances and a dark man comes up. H e says he'll have to get permission from the tribes for me to enter. He goes back into the building. As I wait for him I think about the idea that the different groups of employees are like tribes.

Now I'm in the computer room with Dave R. Something has gone seriously wrong. Dave shows me a display on a unix box but it doesn't mean anything to me.

Now Mike is preparing to climb up to the ceiling. There's something he has to fix. Dave says something about Mike selling important pieces of hardware that we now need.

A Virtual Game

I'm with Andrew. He tells me that he's received a present and he hopes it's a device to allow him to play games in virtual reality. I tell him I've already opened a box and hand him a small instrument.He confirms that this is what he wanted. He doesn't seem upset that I opened his present. I say that I'd love to try it and he says that he thinks he'll be able to find three. He unplugs a computer to use the port. I look at the menu on the display and try to shut it down. I manage to save the state but I don't want to risk damaging anything.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

How To Get Home? / Broken Phone 31/8/08

Sherrie and I are in the city. We want to go home so we go to a small railway station. When we get to the platform we see that the trains don't go where we want to go. We go back to the street. I suggest getting a cab but Sherrie says that by the time it arrived we could catch a bus. I disagree but I don't say anything.

Now I'm sitting at a table on the footpath having coffee. I get out my phone and turn it on. It says that it wants a code entered. I've seen this message before but haven't done it. I have the code and I'm getting ready to enter it when Sherrie calls me from across the street. I get up and go over to her. A man who was nearby calls out to me that I've left my phone. He comes over and gives it to me. I can see that it's broken. He says that he dropped it but has saved all the pieces. I hear a voice saying that I'll have to get a new phone from work.

Mobile Laundry

I'm being shown a mobile laundry that someone is going to take to the western suburbs. I realise that it would be possible to fit out a caravan with washing machines. I'm impressed by the idea and work out that it could be completely prefabricated and could be dismantled if a community bought it. I look at the way the machines are set out in the system I'm looking at and say that it's a bad feature that they're all different models. I don't want to give away any details of my own idea.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cowboy Camp 1/9/08

I'm with Sherrie in a state forest. We come to some rough shelves made of planks. There are various items stowed on the shelves. Sherrie tells me that this is the campsite of some cowboys. I take this to mean illegal loggers. I find some girlie magazines on one of the shelves. I flip through one but don't find anything salacious. I put it back because I don't want to seem to be showing too much interest.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Evil Prince 2/9/08

I'm in a story about a royal family. There's going to be a wedding and there's a young prince. He's only a boy but I get the feeling that he is really evil. I take comfort from the fact that his parents will keep him in line.

Now the parents are driving off to the wedding. When they're out of sight I hear an explosion. I know they are dead. I turn to another man and say that this might be suicide. He replies that that word will never be heard in these halls. The prince seems to know that now there's nothing to hold him back. The other man and I try to restrain him. He struggles against us. He seems very fat. At one point we're kicking him.

Now I'm at a cocktail party. Someone has given me a glass of brandy. I go to tack a sip but turn around and see a small figure wearing a very fierce mask. I know that it's the evil prince. I drop my glass in shock and fear. I know he's coming to get me in revenge for his earlier treatment.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Billion Dollars Worth of Concrete 3/9/08

I'm in a taxi crossing the Harbour Bridge. I'm explaining to someone about a special concrete barge that I've been working on for the navy. I call it a billion dollars worth of concrete. I explain that it's to defend the mouth of a harbour. I say that it's got lots of electronics in it. As I talk I can see the barge being towed out of the harbour. I can make out that the warship doing the towing is HMAS Adelaide. It looks rather odd. It's short and high. I'm reminded of how Tom Cruise's car looked in "War of the Worlds" when I saw it on my parents' badly adjusted TV set.

Now I'm with a group of people. We're walking along a pier that leads out into the harbour. The end of the pier is submerged. I see a little Asian baby walk to the end and slip into the water. I reach out and pluck him out of the water and hand him to his mother. She seems uncomprehending that I've just saved his life. I look away and when I look back I see that now they're both in the water. I gather she is washing the baby.

Now the group is walking along a tunnel. I'm explaining to someone that I go to the Kuan Yin Centre. I say that this is Mahayan Buddhism. I look to my right and see an alcove with a Mahayana style picture. There's a pitchfork on the ground. I pick it up and try to place it more safely but I can't get it to stay where I put it. I give up and continue down the tunnel.

A Big Storm

I'm walking up Uralba St towards the hospital. Nick A is telling me that the hal;l the retreat is using has been taken over by management for another purpose. I joke that we should be compensated. He seems to take me seriously and says that it's a possibility.

Now I'm looking for my car. I'm sure I've parked it near Lismore Square but I walk down past the Square and can't find it. I decide to catch a bus into town to look for it. I sit behind the drive and we go up Woodlark St. We park under an awning that seems very low. I say out loud that this is a silly place for a bus stop and the driver explains to me that it meets some need he has. I feel a bit small. I look at a sausage sandwich I have in my hand and see that it looks very poor quality.

Now I'm walking back towards the Square. I come to some lights at Dawson St and wait for them to change. I see a police pursuit car pull up. It has come to such an abrupt stop that I can see that its tires are smoking. The lights change and I cross to the caravan park side of the street. I look to my left and see a huge black cloud is coming my way. I can see a funnel coming down from the cloud. I look again and see that there are three funnels. I say to someone that it looks like a tornado. Then the storm reaches me and I'm engulfed in cloud and dust. I can't see anything.

Now I'm with a group of people. Dave Go is one of them. We want to get back to the retreat. Dave leads us down into a basement under a shop. We've discovered that the retreat is in another magical world and we have to have a key to get back. We find a man in the basement who explains that we need a series of keys for different purposes. He rather resignedly starts explaining each key.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Car Repairs 4/9/08

I've arrived in Nimbin. There's something wrong with my car so I go to the NRMA. The man says I need a part and goes off to get it. He seems to be gone for a long time and I start wondering what I should do. I feel a bit foolish. I decide to go across the street and check the mail. I see there's an item to be picked up. I go inside and Byron comes out with a container of frozen chicken pieces. It's shaped in such a way as to make a handle for carrying. I'm surprised that something frozen can be sent in the mail. I take the parcel and leave.

Now I'm walking down the street. I notice that there are lots of police about. They're checking people out. I head down toward the newsagents. I turn around and see a cop with a red beard. It strikes me as a bit unofficial looking.

Now I'm in the newsagents. I see that the shelves have been rearranged so you can't walk around the counter. Matt C comes in and pushes them out of the way. He smiles rather triumphantly. I put my frozen chicken on a shelf and leave the shop. I go out onto the street and then remember it and go back inside to retreive it.

Now I'm looking at a hotted up car in the street. It looks is if it's home made from bits and pieces. It doesn't strike me as very stable. I conclude that it must be okay because it's registered. As it roars off I see the word FIAT on the license plate.

Sun Experts

I'm dealing with some experts in the Sun system. One of them starts to lecture me as if I don't know anything. I'm quite annoyed. After a while I ask him if he really wants to do a backup and restore of a live system. His colleague points out that I'm right. He seems a bit abashed.

Now we're in another room. I realise that I have Sid with me. I hope he doesn't run away and get hurt. I'm trying to get a PC connected. I sort through a mess of cables looking for a network cable. I realise that the two experts have pinched it. I'm annoyed at them.

Now I have to go back to the hospital. I tell the experts to keep an eye on Sid for me. I go out onto Laurel Ave and head toward Crawford House. I see several dogs on the street and I'm glad Sid isn't with me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Snakes 5/9/08

I've come to a fire station in Lismore. I'm talking to the chief. He shows me a special prod which he says was donated to the station. He says it's for poking things. He says it was used to move an elephant earlier and I say I saw it on my way there.

Now the chief is showing me a snake. He tells me to stand back and lets the snake strike at me. I've misjudged its length and the snake reaches me and latches onto my shirt. I'm alarmed until I realise that my clothing has kept it from biting me. The chief detaches the snake and I inspect the damage. I can see that my shirt is torn and so is my singlet. The chief shows me another snake. This one is quite torpid. As we go into a building I see that the first snake is in the process of eating the second. I'm amazed that it can absorb something its own size.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fencing 6/9/08

I'm with Colin T and some others. We're looking at a fence on the boundary of Colin's property. The next door neighbour comes up and Colin explains that he wants to build a new fence. They agree that this is a good idea and seal the deal with a handshake. The neighbour leaves and Colin opens a small container built into the wall. I see that it contains a rather strange looking bong.

Now everyone else has gone. I have several pieces of luggage to take with me. I also have a clump of grass. I decide to discard the grass. I gather up my stuff and head off. As I leave I see the neighbour looking in the container. I wonder if this will sour the deal with Colin.

Now I'm in a corridor of the hospital. I see a woman. I know that she is a typologist.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Staff Meeting 7/9/08

Dave has called a staff meeting to discuss new arrangements. I'm sitting at a table at the back with a young woman, possibly Wendy M. A woman on my left puts a small cup of coffee and a jug of milk in front of me. She says she wants to see how I perform because I'm in line for the job of cluster manager.

Now I'm closer to the front. Wendy is still with me. I see that Dave is now wearing a suit. He's working on a big diagram on a blackboard at the front. I can see circles labelled with the names of various hospitals. I try to figure out where the cluster manager fits in.

Now it's night. I'm at the front with two other men. They are talking about how they'd go about wiping out humanity. One has suggested plague. I gather that we have to sleep on the desk. I look to my left and see a reading light with some books. I go over and take a hankie from on top of the books. Then I return to the desk. I'm not very happy with the arrangements.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back With Trina 8/9/08

I'm back with Trina. I've come to her parents' house. We're sitting around the dinner table after a meal. I feel pretty uncomfortable because I know her family don't like me. I look up at the ceiling and see that it's been painted with a pattern of flowers. I know I'm supposed to help with the washing up but I don't to move. Everyone else has been given a little cup cake for dessert. I suppose I've been left out as an insult.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Deep Time 9/9/08

There's an object that has travelled from the future far into the past. There's a stone circle around where it's buried. I gather that the circle was made in the past because of the power of the object.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Car Check 10/9/08

I know the police have been following a car. I come to Coffee Camp and find that there's a police car blocking the road. I can't see anything because its lights are blinding me. I stop and get out of the car. A policeman looks at my car and says that my tires are dodgy. I agree and say that I'm going to get two replaced soon.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Walking at Night 11/9/08

I'm staying at Five Dock. It's night and everyone is in bed. I decide to get up and go for a walk. I walk out in my dressing gown. I wander around for a while and then go back. When I get to the front door I pull out a set of keys. I hope I have a front door key. I carefully open the door and go in. I know that Dad has come home. I can see a light in my parents' room. I go into the bathroom. I check the time and see it's only 8:30. I go into the kitchen. Gran is there as she gives me a bath. I write something in a notebook. I go to write on the opposite page but my hand is wet.

Climbing Down

The attractive woman from Kuan Yin is staying with us. She's about to leave and I carry her luggage. I have to climb down a steep stepped wall. It has plants growing all over it which makes the footing very tricky.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Owing Obama 13/9/08

I'm in  a shop buying coffee. Barak Obama is behind the counter. I get my coffee and look in my wallet for some money. I see that I have plenty of Australian money but no American money. I'm really embarrassed and promise to come back and pay as soon as I can. I can see tha Obama isn't very impressed.

In Russia

I'm in a Russian city. I wander around and look at the buildings. I see all sorts of signs in cyrillic but I can't read any of them. I see something that looks like "kulture". I look up and see that a lot of the upper storeys have odd looking gables. I look closer and see that they are woven out of sticks and attached to the buildings.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Down the Stairs 15/9/08

I'm at some kind of psychology camp. I'm with another person at the top of a building. We decide to go down the stairs. We race down. Sometimes there are steps and other times it's a ramp. We come to the bottom. Someone is making an announcement that it's lunch break. I go to leave the building by one door but I see some people I don't want to talk to so I turn and leave by another door.

By the Sea

I'm with someone. We want to find somewhere quiet and we go to the beach. I see that the tide is in and we won't be able to find a spot there.

We Used to be Close

I'm in a Roman story. I'm a guard. I have to look after the people in a car. I know that Annette is one of them. I reflect that we used to be quite close.

Now I'm talking to someone. I say that I want a spear so I can fend off people. I use the Latin word "hasta".

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

With Bill Gates 17/9/08

I'm at a residential conference of some kind. I'm in a group of people who are going to work with Bill Gates. We have our first meeting before breakfast. We talk for a while about the project which has something to do with deaf people. I'm struck when Bill says that even though we're going to do something that simplifies their lives some people will still hate him. After a while we break for breakfast.

Now I'm having a shower. I think about working with Bill and fantasise about getting to use some of my data structures and algorithms in the project. I wonder what I would do if Bill invited me to come to America. I realise that I'm going to be late and struggle into my clothes. I head for the dining room. I pass a woman having a shower under an outdoor shower. She's got a coat on. As I pass she comments that it's cold.

Now I'm in the dining room. There are people there already. It reminds me of the dining room at the retreat. I talk to some people for a while about Bill's remark and then go to the counter. There's a woman waiting and I squeeze past her. I can see the cook who is working on some bacon and eggs. I can smell the bacon. I look at a plate of rectangular pieces of steak but I don't fancy that. I wait to place my order with the cook.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Birds on the Roof 19/9/08

I'm looking at a new building in Lismore. It's like a big barn and it's got a special roof made of grass. I can see that Indian mynas are moving in and pick the roof to pieces. I go inside to tell the owner but he's talking to someone so I go back outside. I can that more mynas are on the roof. There are places where the frame of the roof is showing through because of their activities. After a while I go back inside. The owner is with a small Asian man who I gather is the architect. I tell them about the birds. The architect is very upset and has to be comforted by the owner.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Woman Bishop 20/9/08

I'm the chair of a committee and one of the members is a woman bishop. I've recruited another member and I'm thinking about this as I walk through a school campus. I have to have a leak so I go into a toilet cubicle. It's very large and I wonder if I've gone into a woman's toilet by mistake. I'm getting ready to leave when I hear the man I've recruited talking on the phone in the next cubicle. I hear him asking someone about the woman bishop. In particular he wants to know if she's old. I gather he's a bit of a ladies man. I stick my head in the door and tell him she's not old. I'm amused by his attitude.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Like a Koala 21/9/08

I'm at the steep slope on the Tuntable road. I climb down a tree growing next to the road. There are good handholds and I go down about 10 feet and then look down. I can see that the base of the tree is about 30 feet further down. I decide to stay where I am and go to sleep like a koala.

Now it's morning. I remember that I've come to buy wine. I see a young woman who tells me that the wine merchant hasn't arrived yet. I start trying to work out how to get back to the road. I can't quite reach a tree nearer to the road.

Now the wine merchant has arrived. He reminds me of Barry O'Farrell. He encourages me to step across onto a table between the trees. He brings me some wine to taste. The first is in a wooden bowl. It's quite sweet. I notice that the bowl is crumbling on the edge where my thumb is. He brings me another wine in a porceline bowl. It's sweet but slightly different. I see that the bowl has a nick out of the edge where my thumb is. He comments that it didn't take very long to taste the wines. I get the feeling that he thinks I can't really tell the difference and he's gently taking the mickey.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flying to Grafton / Murals 22/9/08

I'm recalling that I used to hire a plane and fly places for the weekend. One of my destinations was Grafton. I think about where I hired planes and when I did my training for my license but I can't remember.

Now I've flown into Grafton. Instead of going to the beach I go down the main street to the hospital.

Now I'm being shown around by Andy. I notice that the rooms have murals painted on the walls. At first I think they're like the ones at Sydney Uni. I see one that appears to depict great philosophers but I only recognise the name Durer. As we walk through the building I see that the other murals are almost like cartoons in the Ralph Steadman mode. They look very messy and chaotic. As we walk Andy is telling me about a woman who works at the hospital. I gather she is notoriously difficult to get on with.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Body Snatchers 23/9/08

I'm in a story that resembles "The Invasion of the Body Snatchers". I can see a body being taken over by fine filaments from an alien organism.

Now I'm with a group of people. We're looking at some standing stones that look like big shoes. Someone near me asks where a particular person is. I know that this is the person I saw earlier being attacked by the alien. I say that he's stayed behind to cut his throat. We rush to stop him from doing this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tracey Escapes 27/9/08

I'm watching an attempt to free Tracey from detention in an asylum. She is being held in an outdoor area with other mental patients. Some of them are wearing monster costumes. A woman comes up to the fence and tells Tracey that she's been sent to help. She gives Tracey a key and says that while she distracts one of the monsters she can unlock a gate and escape. The woman calls out to one of the monsters and Tracey goes to a gate and starts to unlock it. There are several locks. At one point I think she won't be able to get one unlock undone because it's too high for her to reach but she manages to get it open. While this is happening the monster has noticed and has moved to another gate. As I watch I see him opening the gate. It's only held shut by some pieces of wire. There are some old people sitting at a table nearby and they start to look alarmed. The tension is rising.

A TV Game

Sherrie and I are with a young couple. They're explaining how the young man has come to prominence playing a reality TV game. It involves working with an older celebrity to re-enact the story of an old movie. They show me a huge library of videotapes of old movies that the story can be chosen from.

Now we're sitting at a table. I'm eating a huge strawberry. The couple tell us that the finals are approaching. It appears that one of the things you have to be able to do is go to sleep on cue. There are tests to verify that you're actually asleep. Sherrie says that I could do that because of my biofeedback experience.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Reports in the Car 28/9/08

I've parked the car the middle of a forest. I'm working on some for Trish. I've got a laptop on the back seat. I run some reports and then decide I want a break. I walk away from the car. I don't get very far before I change my mind. I turn back to the car. After a moment I start to run. I notice how refreshing the air is. I get back to the car. I tell Trish the reports I plan to run. She confirms my choices. I open up another browser and try to figure out to run one of the reports. In the front seat a boy and his father are playing a noisy computer game.

Through the Gates

I'm driving in the city. It's late afternoon. I come to a set of gates across the road. I see a policeman and know that he's about to close them. He waves me through. The car is very sluggish. The accelerator doesn't seem to work. I get through the gates and go under a railway crossing like the one in Burwood. Shopkeepers are closing a set of doors across the road. I realise that I have to turn around and go to the left. Again the car is slow to respond.

Now I'm driving up a hill in the country. I come to some steps and have to get out of the car and climb up. I have a lot of trouble doing this. A man and his son go past me. The son looks as if he's retarded. I finally get up the step.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Off Street Parking 29/9/08

Sherrie and I are going to a rock concert. We drive into Nimbin. As we arrive I'm listening to someone explaining that if a promoter tries to raise extra money at a concert it's a scam because they get well paid from ticket sales.

Now we want to park behind the main street. I get out and open two low gates across the road leading behind the shops. There are a couple of people nearby. I see a sign that says something about not allowing cars with a registration date before a certain time into the parking area. I conclude that this is to prevent people from dumping old cars there.

Now I'm looking at the musicians preparing for the concert. A voiceover says that they usually focus on a single album for a concert. The voice adds that even though they have four driving albums the choice is usually clear which one to pick.

Hoyas

I see some different kinds of hoya growing on a fence. I think about taking some cuttings because I know that Sherrie would like to grow them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Time To Leave 30/9/08

There is some kind of natural disaster happening. A flood I think. I go to a neighbour's house with another man to persuade her to leave. We find her in her conservatory. She has a tame leopard that comes in with us. We explain the situation to her and she agrees to leave. She tells us to coax the leopard out of the room and shut the door. We get the cat to the door. Now she's a pair of cubs. We get them outside and slide the door closed.

Now we're in the lounge room at Five Dock. The woman is preparing to go. She has to choose what to take with her. My companion is impatient so I say that we'll have a cup of coffee while she makes up her mind. She goes into the bedroom and comes back with a slim book which she gives to me. I put it on the mantelpiece. I look at the window and see that the wooden venetians are all warped from the rain. I comment that even a few days ago I would have shed bitter tears over leaving my books but now I don't feel anything. Then I add that maybe I still will shed bitter tears when the time comes.

PAS and Pope

I'm at the PAS team's offices. There is a lot of activity. There are new people that I don't know. I talk to a woman who has just joined the team. I tell her that most of the people know me from way back. I feel a bit of a has been.

Now I'm leaving. As I walk along the corridor I see Mike and the Pope up ahead. When they get to the door Mike takes the Pope's hand and bends over it. When I reach them the Pope offers to let me kiss his ring but I decline. I'm a little offended by this little power trip.

Now Mike and I are walking along the street. He tells me that he's leaving for overseas tomorrow. He asks me what I'm going to be doing and I say that I'm at a bit of a loss.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Lojban Community 1/10/08

I've just joined a nudist colony where everyone speaks lojban. I take my clothes off in the dining room. I sort of hope that I'll be able to wear a big cardigan but a young woman comes up to me and tells me that this is a way of finding out your remaining desires. People are clearing up in the room and I go to help. I see some coins and papers on the table. I wonder if I can keep the coins. I ask the young woman where to put the papers and she answers me in English. Then she rattles off some lojban that I don't understand. I feel uncertain that I'll do very well because I don't understand the language.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Weapons Training 2/10/08

I'm talking to  a woman who works as a counsellor for the Salvation Army near Redfern Station. I gather her office is further away from the station than the one I'm familiar with. I'm surprised to learn that the army has two offices in this area. I get the impression they bought property there when it was cheap. I ask her if she's nervous about walking in this part of the city and she says that the office has weapons. She says that the station staff have volunteered to protect them and whenever they acquite new weapons they race down to the station and show the station staff how to use them.

Gruesome Murders / Yellow Dog

I'm in some kind of story about some gruesome murders in the city. I see the result of one attack. There's a body with no head and arms and the torso has been cut open.

Now I'm looking at a small dog. It's a canary yellow colour. I gather it's connected to the people who committed the murders. I know that its' very visious in its own right. It's just attacked and eaten another dog. This has made it sick and it's vomiting into a small manhole. I quickly push the dog into the hole and replace the cover. I hear it struggling for a while and then it goes quiet but I'm not sure it's dead. From what I know the dog has special powers and may be waiting for me to go away before emerging.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Brother and Sister 4/10/08

There is a brother and sister. They're both high achievers. The brother is a leading scientist and the sister runs a research lab. I see them in a canteen. They each have half of a bun and they bang them together like a high five.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Galactica Transformed 6/10/08

I'm watching as the Battlestar Galactica goes through a series of changes. It morphs into an organic looking shape. At one point it looks like a giant horse. Eventually all that's left is a huge platform that looks like a flitch of wood. I can see some of the crew standing on it. They have been turned into pirates.

A New Hard Drive

I'm getting a new disk drive installed in Sherrie's machine. We talk to a technician who tells us to take the the new drive to the workshop and another tech will install it. We go around a corner and find the workshop but there's no-one there. I notice that it's rather narrow and cluttered. We go around another corner and see another tech talking to a schollboy. I wait for him to finish and then ask him if he is Mark. He says he is and I tell him what I want. He's rather scathing about the other tech.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Out of Petrol 7/10/08

I'm driving along a country road. I look at my fuel gauge and see that I'm running out of petrol. I hope that I can make it home but when I reach Nimbin the car comes to a halt outside a secondhand furniture store. I'm not too concerned because I plan to ring Sherrie and get her to bring some petrol in the jerry can. I get out and go across the road to the post office. There are quite a few people inside. A woman at the counter turns to leave. She rudely pushes past the woman in front of me and I'm backed up against a pillar. I go back outside. I look for my car but it's not where I left it. I go into the store to ask the owner. As I go in I see a large reflecting telescope. It's mirror is about a foot in diameter. I ask the owner where my car is and he tells me he moved it down the street. I follow him down the main street. At one point we walk along a narrow gang plank. He climbs up onto a raised structure by the side of the street. I ask him if the telescope is a Cassegrain.

Arson

I've been kidnapped and held against my will. I'm in  a kitchen. It looks like the one in Five Dock. I decide I'm going to try to escape. I mix up some flammable liquids and splash them around. Then I find some matches and set fire to the bench and one of the cupboards. I walk out past one of my captors and throw the matches to him as I go. I go into my room which reminds me of Gran's room. I berate myself for giving myself away like that. It's obvious that I set the fire because I had the matches. I think about this as I get dressed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Exams 8/10/08

I wake up at 8:20. Today I have two exams. The first oner is in the morning. It's Music. I don't take this one too seriously. The other one is more important. It's after lunch.

Now I'm in a cafeteria. There are people lining up to buy breakfast before the exam but despite this the staff aren't going to open early. I see that Marek is also going to do the exam. He's doing some last minute study.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Losing a Child 9/10/08

Grant and Lisa Kenny have just lost a child. They say they intend to go and work for charity to get through their grief. I think to myself that it's too soon to be doing anything like that.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cheap Hotel 10/10/08

I'm staying in a hotel in Sydney. I go into my room and see that a bird has got in through the window and made a mess. I go down to the manager's office and tell him that I want to move into a new room because of this. He doesn't take me seriously. I get the impression that this is a cheap hotel where people are packed in.

Now I'm in the lift. I'm going back to my room. I see that my number is 1620. I get out and look for my room. I see that I've gone in the wrong direction and turn around. There are lots of people milling around which reinforces my impression that this is a cheap hotel.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tough Cops 11/10/08

I'm a detective. My partner and I go into an office to interview the boss. It's a big open space. We go to the back and find some people sitting at a table having a meeting. At first they ignore us and continue their meeting but we pull up chairs and sit at the table. We're quite aggressive because we don't like their attitude in trying to put us in our place.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Shark Danger 12/10/08

I'm walking up Lyons Rd from Five Dock shops. I've just got a job as a real estate agent and I'm thinking about my salary. I gather that I can get $70,000 from a successful sale. I think that two sales a year would do me. I look to my left across the road and see some new town houses. Each one has a special balcony with a tree growing up through it. I think this is really clever. I'm tempted to go into the town house block for a better look but decide not to because it's private property.

Now I've gone further up the road. I see an alleyway that leads to a jetty and into the harbour. I can see a sign at the end of the jetty warning of the danger of shark attack. I walk to the end of the jetty and lie down. I can see fish in the water. It's like looking into an aquarium. I see a fat man swimming in the distance. I think that he's being pretty foolish. I know that people in the town houses can see me and wonder if they mind me being there.

Now a boat has pulled up and a lot of people are crowding onto the jetty. I get up and leave because my peace has been disturbed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Saying Sorry 14/10/08

I'm sitting at a table in Nimbin. I'm watching a story that's like a farce. I see a young man in a sports car pull up next to a big black car. As he does this he scrapes the side of the car. He gets out and has a look and then shrugs and drives off. I gather he's a rich kid from WA. He's a friend of some of the other people in the story.

Now I'm with Sherrie. I see that Trina is there as well. I watch her run across the street to the post office. She has short hair. I notice how small she is. She comes up and joins us. I tell them about the scratched car.

Now I'm in a big courtyard with Trina and my girlfriend (not Sherrie) and some others. We're looking for a table to sit at. Trina gives a rather critical assessment of my girlfriend's clothes. I notice my girlfriend is wearing what looks like a wedding veil.

Now Trina and I are walking to a table. The others didn't like the one I suggested so we're going to sit in a narrow lane between some buildings. As we walk I tell Trina that I want to say how sorry I am for being mean to her. I say that up until maybe 5 years ago I tortured myself with guilt and remorse. She listens to me without comment. By this time we've reached the table where the others are sitting. We have to perch on a sloping bank because all the chairs are taken. Trina's eyes start to water and she wipes them with a soggy hankie. She says she's going to the loo and that she'll get some of her drugs while she's there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Residential Course 15/10/08

I'm talking to Trish. She tells me we're going on a 6 day residential training course. She tells me we won't be able to leave for the duration of the course. She says this is to encourage team spirit.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cheated in the Pub 17/10/08

I join two friends in a pub. They tells me they ordered 8 bottles of beer but only 6 have been delivered to the table. They say they were give 2 bottle tops to make them think they had received the last two bottles. We discuss whether to complain or not. The others want to let the matter drop but I decide to complain on their behalf. I do this because my friends are black and I know they'll be treated badly.

Now I'm at the counter. I tell a woman about my complaint. She pretends not to know anything and calls someone else. I realise I'm going to be given the runaround.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At Belinda's 19/10/08

I'm at Belinda's place. I'm preparing to leave. She tells me she has a special Chinese herb that's good for releasing stiff muscles and joints. She adds that it makes you drowsy. I say that I'll take it when I get home. She says I can stay overnight if I want. I'm tempted but decline.

Dave's Mental Health Initiative

I've come back from lunch. Big Dave is getting ready to go to a meeting. He explains it's about freeing up beds in Mental Health. He says that if that can be done it will have a ripple effect that will be enormously beneficial. He's very committed to this project.

Now I'm involved in a staff training exercise. It concerns a dispute in another department that took place years ago. It took a lot of time and money to sort it out. The parties to the dispute are on a panel. I can see that they're still unreconciled and traumatised. I conclude that the object is to show other staff of the dangers of letting things get out of hand.

With Trish

I'm in a taxi with Trish and another person. I gather that the previous night we slept platonically in the same bed. I ask her how she slept. She tells me to be discreet about this. She says if word got out we'd have lots of trouble.

Now I'm in a big computer room. Trish and I are trying to set up some sort of interface. Tracey has done some of the initial setup for us. I pick up a lump of plastic. It looks rather like a grenade. I ask what it is but no-one can tells me. I joke that it might be useful if you wanted to stuff up a game of cricket by playing with a weird ball.

Now Trish and I are trying to find the interfacing machine. Eventually I realise that it's the Dataline box. It has a tiny label on it. I say that I'm going to put a bigger one on it.

Now I'm at the counter of a chemist shop. I ask if I can use their Dymo machine to make a small label. It takes a while for the staff to understand what I want but eventually the chemist hands over the machine. He tells me a username and password to get into it. His assistant has to help me.

Football at the Retreat

It's the end of a retreat. Everyone is cleaning up. I look around for something to do but all the jobs are taken. I end up kicking a grapefruit around with tow other blokes who are at a loose end. After a while the fruit is rather squashed. They suggest going and playing a computer game instead. I'm tempted even though I should be going home. We leave to play the game and I pass some people who have arrived to pick someone up. They have a big male German Shepherd with them which I admire as I go past.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Damaged Ex Girlfriend 20/10/08

I'm with another man. We're leaving a meeting of some kind. We decide to go and visit an ex girlfriend. I'm not sure whether she's my ex or his, or maybe both. We walk through a large hall. I see some nurses who used to be trainees. I'm struck by how much things have changed. We walk down a corridor with a lino floor. The floor is very slippery and I amuse myself by sliding along.

Now we come to the ward where our ex used to work. When we find her she gets out a piece of paper and starts to read from it laboriously. She seems to think we're some kind of aristocrats. It's quite sad.

Now we're leaving. I have learned from some of the other nurses that when she was dumped sh tried to kill herself. She failed but was left brain damaged. I feel guilty that this has happened.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Assassination Plans 21/10/08

I'm working for an intelligence agency. We're planning an assassination on a plane. The person we have lined up for the job is really a fall guy and he has got cold feet. We try to talk him around but he's realise that it is a suicide mission.

Now we're considering another assassin. He's an agent who has recently lost his wife in childbirth. The child died as well. We figure he might think he has nothing to live for. I'm aware how cynical this is.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Tall Building 22/10/08

Sherrie and I are in the city. We're staying in a very tall building which is quite famous. We're outside looking at it. A person with us tells us that the building is in poor shape. He points out that some of the reinforcing structure is rusting away.

Now we go into the lobby. I see that the place looks quite shabby despite being famous. We go up to our room. We have a new TV set. As we watch I notice that the screen is very coarse. I say that I may take it back but Sherrie says not to bother.

Tasks Before Work

I'm outdoors with Sherrie. I'm ready to go to work but she keeps giving me things to do. I think that I've finished all the tasks but she tells me she wants me to cut down a tree beside the driveway. I protest that I'm in my work clothes but she insists. I finally agree bad temperedly and stalk off to get the axe. I'm very resentful. After a few paces I decide that I'm not going to cut the tree down. Instead I'm going to get in the car and go to work. I turn and start to run back. I want to get there before Sherrie returns. It's like running through molasses. The harder I try the harder it gets to move. I eventually reach the car, which is now a truck, and go to get in. I have to get in the passenger's side because it's parked too close to a steep cutting at the side of the road. I see that there is a full beer brewer on the seat. I start to figure out howe I can move it without hurting myself.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dragons of Peace 14/10/08

I'm in a movie theatre with some other people. The movie features Robin Williams doing standup comedy. The movie has been going for about and hour and a half and I've been enjoying it but when I ask one of my companions how long it goes he says three and a half hours. This is too much for me and I decide to go outside for a while.

Now I'm in  a big open plaza. I pass some people who are handing out flyers for a new virtual reality game. One of the features of this game are the "dragons of peace". They creatures are supposed to keep the players from conflict. I look down and see a creature about the size of a dog. It's a brightly coloured lizard. I conclude this is one of the dragons and I've started to move into the game.

Now I'm going down a long flight of stairs. I know I'm going deeper into the game. I come to a busy street market. I pass a couple more dragons.

Young Doctors

I'm in a crowd on the ramp leading to the old cafeteria. I hear two young doctors discussing one of their supervisors. They are exchanging medical jargon and I get the impression they are discussing the progress of a disease he has.

Now I see the person they're talking about approaching through the crowd. He's a handsome man. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with him. I conclude that the doctors we're discussing the development of his features.

Now I'm looking at an attractive woman with brown hair. She's sitting by herself at a table. I know she's a write and I've met her briefly before. I consider going up to her and chatting her up.

Now I see the wife of one of the doctors. She looks rather anxious and careworn.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Conference Call 26/10/08

There's a crisis in the finance department at work. I'm in an old house talking with a friend and a young exchange student. The phone rings and it's a conference call with Geoff V and Peter C. I get to the phone just as Geoff is leaving a message.

Now I'm in a bus going up the hill at North Sydney. I'm looking for a bak. This is something to do with the crisis. I see there are lots of middle aged gay men groping each other. I find this rather off. I can't see a bank so I decide to stay on the bus and keep going.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Astronaut 27/10/08

I'm going to be an astronaut. The launch time is approaching. I know that Mike knows about this but he doesn't say anything. I'm a bit put out by this.

Now I'm walking down a street. I meet John and tell him that I have to get to the launch. I ask him if he can give me a lift.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

On the Bus 29/10/08

I'm at Wareemba waiting for the bus into town.It arrives and I get on. It's quite crowded and I have to share a seat with two other people. They're a married couple I think. I sit awkwardly on the end of the seat. I have an orange and I start to peel it. I hesitate for a moment about what to do with the peel and then put it under the seat. I figure the bus will be cleaned so it's okay. Like putting stuff under the seat at the movies. We come to a stop and a man gets off. I take his seat, which is at the back in the right hand corner.

Underground Cavern

I'm with Trish and another person in the printer room in Crawford House. I realise that I'm naked but nobody seems concerned. I go to the door and see Steve in Pat's office. He's clowning around maniacally. Ijoin him and we clown our way down the corridor.

Now I'm outside the computer centre. I'm still naked. I go inside.

Now I'm in a huge underground cavern. It looks like it's been blasted out of the rock. There are a lot of people milling around. A tall policeman waves me over. He says that Annette needs to talk to me. We walk across the cavern and the policeman comments that the floor is wet. He says there's another cavern with a wet floor. He's not impressed because this is a sign that the construction has been rushed.

Now we come to the wall of the cavern. There's an opening into another room. Annette and some others are inside. I want to climb in but the edge of the opening is sharp and I don't want to cut my hands on it. I call out to Annette to lend me her gloves but she doesn't hear me over the other peoples' conversations. I don't know what to do.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Look Out For Your Job 30/10/08

I'm talking to Marek. He warns me that Dave R is angling to take over my role. He seems very angry about it. I say that in some ways I don't care but I realise that I would be vulnerable to being forced out if that happens.

Bitter Fruit

I go into a dried fruit store. There's an attractive young woman behind the counter. I say that I've developed a taste for dried oranges. I show her a piece of newspaper that I've been using to dry the fruit. She shudders and throws the paper away in disgust. She says that using newspaper can introduce toxins into the fruit. She gives me some proper dried fruit.

Now I'm talking to the woman and a black man. We're not in the store. I get the impression she likes me.

Now I'm very upset because I've seen the woman and the man rolling naked in the surf. I realise I was kidding myself about her. I throw something down onto the pavement in anger. I pick up a copy of the local paper from a pile outside a store.

Election Eve With Obama

I've come to Barack Obama's house. It's the day of the election. I go to the front of the house and look out of the window. I can see a magnificent vista of snow covered mountains. I say that it's like being in the cockpit of a plane.

Now I'm in the kitchen. There is a huge pile of washing up. A lot of Obama's supporters are there and I feel I need to set a good example. For a moment I'm sort of merged with the Obama character. I set about getting the dishes ready to be washed. I ask someone who has won the world series and he says Obama has. I comment that he has already made history and add that it will be doubly great when he wins the presidency.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Sad Story 31/10/08

I'm working on a Business Objects report with Wendy. I take a break and look at a middle aged woman sitting opposite me. She seems nervous and eager to start up a conversation. She starts to ask me something and then three young people come and she forgets about me. From what she tells them I gather they are her children. She say that their father has been killed. She says that the labrador with him was used to prove that it was him. All of them are devastated. I'm moved nearly to tears by this. I turn back to Wendy and flick the screen angrily and say that I hate Business Objects. It seems so trivial in the face of the tragedy in front of me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Alien 1/11/08

I've become aware that there is an alien that is going to do something dramatic. No-one else knows what's going to happen and I've become detached from ordinary affairs. I'm in the foothills of the mountains and I walk down onto the plain to a small restaurant where I'm supposed to have had lunch. I woman there tells me that I was distracted and kept losing food from my plate. As I leave I think about magma bubbles and wonder if the alien is going to make one burst underneath us. I recall details about Naples and Vesuvius.

Now I'm with another man. He's a servant of the alien. We go to the alien and demand to be fed. We use the term "given nutriment". We follow the alien as he walks back to his ship but he turns and stops us with a gesture that makes us turn around involuntarily. It's like a telepathic command. I realise that then other man is completely in thrall to the alien and I'm in danger of ending up the same way.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Clean Water 2/11/08

I'm walking down a street in a country town. I come across a little black boy standing on the footpath outside a park. I gather he has a rare condition which is contracted in the womb. He has some tablets that will help but he's been told that he can't afford any infection so he's wary of drinking the water from the town's system to wash the them down. He says it's been collected off the nearby hills so it will have traces of cow manure in it. I reassure him that the water has been processed and purified so it's safe. I'm impressed by the boy's grasp of the issues.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dressing Gown 3/11/08

I'm in a shopping mall. I see Steve G. He's wearing a trench coat. I tell him that I'm looking for something similar. I add that I want to use it as a dressing gown.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Art Deco Bookstore 4/11/08

Sherrie and I are in a city street. Across the way is a large art deco building. In the centre is a big staircase that leads up to a bookstore. We go up the stairs. There's a manager at the top of the stairs who wants to talk to us. I say I'm impressed by the art deco building.

Now we're exploring the store. There is a big table with food being prepared. I can smell the food. We walk around the table and look at some of the items on the shelves. I point out a couple of odd looking model space ships. I gather their design is inspired by art deco.

Defending the Dogs

I'm in the country outside a shack. There are some other men around me. Ruby and Dudley are there as well. There is also another dog. A man comes up in a car at high speed. I gather he wants to kill the third dog. I get in the way and prevent him from hitting the dog. He gets out of the car. I'm completely enraged.I take a bicycle chain from him and start hitting him with it. I drive him off.

Now it's peaceful. I'm talking to a young woman. I point out Ruby sitting in the driveway. I explain that she is waiting for my sister. I say that my sister is disabled. I suddenly hear Sherrie calling sharply to Ruby. I'm concerned that she may be in danger.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tennis Player 5/11/08

I'm watching two women playing tennis. One sits on a chair in front of the other. She has a javelin and tosses it backwards over her head. It sticks in the ground. Then she falls backwards out of her chair and lands on her feet. Then she races off around the open area the court is in. She comes to some other courts with scaffolding around them. She climbs up into the scaffolding. There are some men working on the scaffolding and she climbs past them. I wonder what her opponent thinks because the game is being delayed.

A-Frame and Bookshop

I've been reassigned to the A-frame to work with the PAS team. I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing. I talk to one of the women there and discover that the facility codes have all been changed and the records have to be archived.

Now I'm in a car park outside a pub. It's lunchtime and various people are coming to the pub. I walk past them on my way back to the A-frame. I notice how many Asian people there are.

Now I'm outside a bookstore. I'm going to be working there. I see that the wooden door has a picture of the owner cut into it. I realise that I have keys so I open the door and go in. Colin T is there with the owner. He invites me to look at the books in the Anthropology  section. I look at the shelf and see a thick two volume Shakespeare. On a nearby table there are some school texts about logic.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Black Soldiers 6/11/08

I'm driving in Lismore. I notice some trucks with black soldiers in them. I come to the bridge and see soldiers by the side of the road. Some are standing to attention and others are relaxed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Gems in the Dark 7/11/08

There's going to be an expedition to an asteroid to look for precious stones. The leader of the expedition shows me some examples of what they're looking for. One is a tourmeline. Because it's dark in space the people will need special goggles top see. These are being tested in a mine shaft. I can see some things on the floor of the tunnel and the test is to see if the expeditioners can see them.

Long Lost Friend

I've been talking to someone about a little girl called Mickey that I knew when I was in kindergarten. Now I'm walking with a friend and I meet her. She's sitting on the ground. A man is standing nearby. I gather he is her husband. She's grown up but I still recognise her but she doesn't remember me. I explain who I am. She invites us to join her on a train she's going to take to work. We get in and I sit next to her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Live recording 11/11/08

I play in a band. I've been away and I return as the band is finishing a set. I like the tinkling sound they're making and I say that we should get a recording device so we can put together a live album. The others aren't very keen.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Location for the Board 12/11/08

I've been asked by the board of a company to find them a suitable location. I find myself at a meeting even though I'm not a member. We're sitting in a long narrow room at a bench set against one wall. There is a mirror on the wall and I can see the woman sitting next to me. She looks at me with an expectant expression. I ge the impression that she's interested in me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wedding Tape 13/11/08

Sherrie and I are going to get married. We're in a deserted office. I find a long strip of paper that is used to conduct weddings so we decide to give it a try. I load it into a machine liker a projector and start it up. The paper immediately wraps itself around the spindles chokes the machine. I rip the paper out of the machine and it tears in the process. I give part to Sherrie and we both rip our pieces into bits.

Hitler's Nephew

I'm looking out over the counter of a kiosk onto the street. I gather that I have to look after Hitler's nephew for a while. I don't like the look of him and conclude that he's learned some bad traits from his uncle. I watch as he zeroes in on a young relative and starts to work on dominating him. Someone with me wants to stop this and treat him harshly but I counsel taking a softer approach.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Snakes 16/11/08

I'm at my computer when I hear Sherrie call out. I go to the kitchen and she tells me she's seen two snakes. She points to the back fence and I see a flash of red. I conclude this is a red bellied black snake. Out of the corner of my eye I see a brown snake going up the side of the house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Subliminals 18/11/08

I'm working on a series of problems. I ask someone if the Sun test system is working and then go on to the next one. I have a feeling that I'm not on top of things.

Now I'm in another room. I'm lying on a cushion. I see a thick book of literary criticism on a shelf and take it down. I'm flipping through it when a man and a woman come in and lie down near me. They start kissing and caressing so I decide to leave.

Now I'm in a hall. A party has just started. I realise it's a celebration for the end of a retreat. I see two friends and go over. We embrace joyfully. I realise that there are subliminals being played to enhance our mood.

Not Out

I'm watching two women playing ping pong. One is clearly losing. She's being forced back away from the table. She makes a last ditch effort and slams the ball back. It beats her opponent. I catch the ball at the edge of the table. I'm not sure if it was out but I say that it was in because I like her spirit in fighting back like that.

Marrying Trina

I'm going to marry Trina. Our two families have met and are working out the details for the wedding. I drive out of Lismore and think about how this came about. I wonder how it is that I'm marrying Trina when Sherrie and I have lived together for more than 20 years.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Lost Time 19/11/08

I'm with Joy and Angela having dinner in a restaurant. I notice that we haven't had our usual entree. Then I see that the staff are getting ready to close and are waiting for us to go. I realise that it's quite late but I can't account for the time. I struggle to remember how the time passed.

Now I'm walking down a hill toward my car. I see that the back doors are open and my bag is missing.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sinister Face 20/11/08

I'm with someone. We're walking through a hall. Everywhere I look I see the face of someone who seems quite sinister. I look at a cameo I find and the face is there too.

Now we're outside on the street. We hail a taxi. I wonder if the driver will have the same face.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Secret Island 21/11/08

I go to an island in the Pacific which has a society that has rejected modern business. Everyone there is a radical. Its location is a secret.

Now I'm with a group of students. The others decide to go to a nearby Chinese restaurant. They leave before I can get my shoes on. I struggle with my laces. I don't want to lose sight of the others because I don't know where the restaurant is. I hurry out onto the street and find that the restaurant is just next door.

Now I'm sitting at a table with the others. A woman next to me reminds me of Demi Moore.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meaningful Songs 22/11/08

I'm talking with a woman about song lyrics. I say that the vast majority of songs mean nothing. I see a list of bands and try to work out which ones have anything to say. The woman and I lie down and I touch her breast. She doesn't object.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not Too Cool 23/11/08

I'm with some people from work. We've just done some work for a business in Keen St which we do every year. We go into the shop to get the bottles of beer we always get in payment. We're dismayed to find that this year the beer isn't cold. We're about to leave when someone comes out and tells us that there is a carton of cold bottles so we go back inside. I get a shopping basket and reach inside the carton and take 5 stubbies. There are two sizes. They're not particularly cold so I try to pick the coldest ones. I'm tempted to take more but I don't want to be greedy.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Late Breakfast 24/11/08

I'm in a kitchen having breakfast. I'm running late and everyone else has already gone to work. I have a bowl of mixed ingredients. There seems to be a lot in the bowl. I keep eating until I decide I've had enough. I wonder if I can put the rest in the compost.

Danger In Iraq

I'm with Sherrie in Iraq. We're come here to get extra money so we can buy a swimming pool. I know it's dangerous but we only plan to be here a few days.

Now I'm watching a plane fly along a street. There are tall buildings on either side. After a few moments the plane loses altitude and descends to the street. I'm concerned for the safety of the pilot because the street is very dangerous.

Arranging Peas

I'm in a cafeteria with a friend. He's a mathematician. He's had an idea about numbers and has spent hours arranging peas on a grid. A young woman opposite me can't see the point. I tell her that my friend has seen this idea but can't get it into reality. She doesn't understand so I say that it's like an actress who steeps herself in a role. I use Lady Macbeth as an example. She says she has acted in that role and was a good Lady Macbeth. I say that if the director added a scene to the play she would know how Lady Macbeth would behave.

Spirit Level

I'm in Turkey. I'm going to throw some garbage away. I also have a spirit level I've found. I go to the garbage bin and lean the level up against the wall. I turn to go back. I see some people I know. I think they're part of a Gurdjieff group. They're getting into a taxi. I hear a woman explaining that they're going to pick up some other members. I notice she uses their titles when she refers to them. I find this rather amusing.

Now I'm walking through a city crowd. I think about a fireman who is very lazy and doesn't do anything on his night shifts. I resolve not to be like him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

One Hit Wonders 25/11/08

I'm in the backyard at Five Dock. I'm reading a newspaper article about a band breaking up. The band had a single hit and survived for about 5 years. There's a picture of the "captain" of the band. The article shows how much the band made and how much they spent. The difference is about $20,000. It says that they were wise to take the money but it doesn't seem very much to me.

Housing Boom

I'm in the mountains. Someone is telling me about a housing boom that's going on there. He tells me that huge trees are being cut down to make houses. He says that using these big trees is illegal. He points out some nearby.

Now I'm looking out across the mountains. The view is incredible. I join some people going to their house site. There's a gap they have to jump across. One of them is disabled and has to be helped.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back To School 26/11/08

I've gone back to school. I'm sitting in a classroom. I have a bottle of beer on the floor beside me. The class ends and we all have to leave the room. The bottle still has some beer in it. I decide to leave it where it is. I wonder if it will be flat when I come back.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Walking the Dog 30/11/08

I've got a dog on a lead and I'm walking in the Five Dock shops area. I'm staying on the back streets because the dog is pulling on the lead. It's very strong. I come to a place where I have to go back to the main road. I'm concerned that if the dog gets off the lead it will run out onto a busy street and be killed.

A Barbarian Attack

I'm watching a group of barbarians attack a town. They all have black armour and shields. I follow the progress of the group into the town.

Now I'm in a big crowd. The inhabitants of the town are confronting the barbarians. They're not fighting but the mood is tense. After a while the barbarians begin to withdraw. I go with them. I think to myself that I should have taken the opportunity to find a book that I've been looking for while I was in the town.

Injustice

I'm walking with Dad through the new Mental Health building to the carpark. I'm telling him about the story of some doctors in a POW camp in WW2. They were there for 5 years without help but when the war was over they were accused of collaborating.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nasty Priest 1/12/08

I'm the hero of "Master of the Temple". I have to get some items for a magical operation that I'm planning from the house of a priest. I go into the house and meet a middle aged woman. I gather she is the wife of an important man. She seems to be running the show. I go into the lounge room and sit in an armchair. It's very deep and I slide back into it. It watch as the priest talks to his housekeeper. She's about thirty and seems rather sad and unhappy with her lot.

Now I seems to have dozed off and I wake up. I see another priest in an armchair in front of me. He's younger. I stay quiet and watch what is happening. The housekeeper talks to the younger priest for while. Then the older priest comes back. He's rather nasty to her. He says that most women get married. He implies that no-one would want her. I really dislike him for being so unkind because I can see that he has deliberately set out to hurt her feelings.

Now I'm leaving the house. I go past a group of women that the bossy woman is bringing in. She's organising them. I go out the door. As I leave the woman calls out that I've left my wallet behind. She throws it out of a window to me.

Now I'm in a shed. There's a bathtub full of water. I see that there are sheets of newspaper in the water. I start to wash two containers that I've brought from the house. One is quite clean but the other looks like it's got barium meal in it. When I wash it the contents spread out and cloud the water.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flavoured Wine 2/12/08

Sherrie and I are in a store. I'm looking for some ginger beer. The bottle are hard to get out because I have to reach over the counter. There aren't many varieties. I can't find what I want. I look over the counter and see a black man and a young boy. Finally Sherrie takes two smaller bottles. She says they're flavoured wine.

Dodgy Bishop

Sherrie and I are in a country town. We have to drive through the grounds of a local church. We already know that the minister is a bit creepy. We see that the bishop is there for a special ceremony. I comment that he looks pretty dodgy as well. We pass crowd going the other way.

Black and White Friends

I'm following a black man and a white man through a crowd. These men are friends even though there is a lot of ill feeling between blacks and whites in the town. I gather they lend each other memory cards for their cameras. One asks the other if he thinks an absence of 3 months would make a baby forget about its father.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Round table 3/12/08

I join a group of people sitting at a round table for meeting. I see that there is a pair of underpants on my chair and push them to the back of the chair and sit down. I have a piece of metal shaped like a funnel. It has a piece of cloth stuck in it. I fiddle with it until I can pull the cloth loose. A person sitting next to me is impressed that I can do this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Full Back 4/12/08

I'm playing Rugby League. I'm the fullback. I notice that the grass on the pitch is very long. I comment on this to another player and he seems to think this is a good thing. I find it a bit of a hindrance. There are hoses and dog bones littering the area. I spend some time kicking them out of the way.

Now I'm involved in the action. I run up to the line with another player. Just as I get to the line I pass the ball to the other bloke who dives over the line and scores a try. We're very pleased but when we turn around we see that the ref and all the other players have their backs turned and haven't seen it. I call out to the ref. He seems a bit embarrassed that he missed the action. We re-enact the try. This time I catch the ball and score.

Injured Bird

I'm in a house talking to a woman, maybe Trish. A yellow bird flies in through a window and slams straight into a glass door. It's stunned. I pick it up and see if it's all right. The bird is quite ugly with a small bare head. I've seen this situation before. I had to kill another bird which hurt itself this way because it was too injured.

Now the bird is reviving. It starts to climb over me and nip at my fingers. As it comes back to life it turns from a bird into a small man. Eventually he walks away. I notice his long hair.

Now I'm in the dining room at Five Dock. I think that the incident with the bird is a dream. I talk to Trish about it. It occurs to me that we've both had the same dream. I say that we've had a mutual dream. I'm very impressed.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Explaining Lojban 5/12/08

I'm looking at a small book about Lojban. I explain what it's about to a woman next to me. I show her a line of Greek and tell her that originally there were no spaces between the words.

A Conspiracy

I'm in a bar. I see a man who has the title "Assistant data Greek". I know he's from a spaceship. Another man comes in. He's very angry. He spills his drink and is about to explode so I buy him another one. We go and sit with the data Greek. I realise that we're planning some sort of crime. The Data Greek starts to prepare an exotic dish for us. He rapidly cuts up a carrot. This looks dangerous to me but he is very skillful.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Navigation Device 7/12/08

I have a hand held device that's a very accurate navigation aid. I'm going to take a Japanese family on a voyage using it. They're sitting in a booth in a restaurant. I join them and show them the device. As I talk John comes up. I tell him I was able to help Ian when he ran aground in fog because I knew exactly where I was. I tell John that Ian had to ring me and ask me where he was. I'm gloating a bit about this. John offers his hand and insists on shaking in the American fashion. I explain to the others that he's my father-in-law.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Giving Trish a Start 9/12/08

I've been working with Trish. I decide to leave. It's night and I go out onto the Great North Road at Wareemba. As I start to go up Coranto St it starts to rain. I have an umbrella but it's broken. I turn around and walk back up Great North Road to where Trish is staying. I go past it and for a moment I think that I won't be able to find the house but it's easy to find. It's an old house among blocks of flats. I go to the door and knock. Trish answers and she momentarily is a bit alarmed to find someone at the door in the night. Then she recognises me. I tell her I want to get my umbrella.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Spiral Staircase 10/12/08

I'm with another man. We're looking at two schools for bombs. My partner goes ahead to the second school. I follow him after a little while. I go down a spiral staircase to the foyer of the second school. I don't expect my partner has done anything but I can see that he has made progress.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Waiting for a Car 12/12/08

It's the end of the day. A young woman has asked me for a lift. I go to a hall to see about getting a car. I find that there's a film being shown. It's about techniques for using lacquer. I realise I have to wait for the end of the film before I can do anything. I realise I've got a tennis headband on and try to take it off but it's tangled in my hair. I comes off eventually but I see that knot of hair has come loose as well. I look at it on the floor. I go outside into the corridor. The woman explains where she lives. At first I think that she lives just outside of Nimbin but when she shows me a map I realise that she lives on the Kyogle road near Mebbin.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Nicholson Hall 13/12/08

I'm in the Quadrangle at Sydney Uni. I walk out of the entrance on the side of the Medicine building. I know there's going to be a special do in honour of the university maintenance engineers in Nicholson Hall. A woman comes up to me and asks me where the hall is. I point to a laneway behind the quad. She doesn't seem to understand so I try to explain but she seems rather obtuse. Finally a woman walks out along the laneway and I say that's where the hall is.

Now we turn and walk toward Fisher Library. I explain that I've only just heard of Nicholson Hall myself. I say that Nicholson was the chief engineer for the uni.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At A Conference 15/12/08

I've arrived at an academic conference. I want to find a place to sleep in the hall. I find a thin mattress and go to the back of the hall and lay it out. A woman comes up and points out that she had reserved a space near mine and my mattress won't fit. I look around and see that if I move a dresser there will be room. An American man helps me move the dresser. It's very light.

Now I'm outside. I'm considering getting a sleeping bag because I'm concerned that I'll be cold. I wonder if I should go over to Five Dock or get Mum to bring one over. I don't want to miss any of the lectures. As I walk I'm listening to a talk about Obama.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Lame and Logic 16/12/08

Sherrie and I are walking up the hill towards home. I'm wearing a nifty lame body suit. I'm explaining about symbolic logic. I talk about propositional calculus for a while but realise it's unlikely that she's interested.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Vampire Threat 18/12/08

I'm in a sort of movie about vampires. I'm visiting a lw enforcement office. I see someone I know and don't like. I know that he has tried unsuccessfully to get into various police forces. He tells me he's being assessed to join the FBI. I'm very encouraging and give him a big smile.

Now we're leaving the building. An Asian man walks past me and says that the lift to the floor below isn't working. The plan is to catch the lift to the ground floor but I become suspicious. I wonder if the vampires have taken over the floor below. We change plans and prepare to go up to the roof.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back at Sydney Uni 20/12/08

I'm at work. Two workmen come up and ask me to do something. I gather it involves a computer in Port Macquarie but I can't understand what they want. I stand in front of Marek's computer and notice that he has two monitors. After a while a woman comes up. She seems to know what the men want so I leave it to her.

Now I've decided to leave early for morning tea. I walk past some people. I notice that many of them are black or asian. I come to a corner and see Michael M. I explain to him that I've left early but then notice that he's on the phone. We walk together for a while and come to the quadrangle at Sydney Uni. I see that it's full of trees. There are some big bunya pines. I see some smaller ones at their feet and at first think they must be seedlings but then I see that they've been planted in rows. I conclude that these must be replacements for when the big trees die.

Now I've reached the southern end of the quad. I walk around towards the Philosophy Room. There are groups of people along the way. I have to work my way through them. I gather that these are different societies and they are performing their ceremonies. I excuse myself as I go but I feed bad to be interrupting. After a while I reach the exit. I go into the building and head towards the outside. I stop to look back and admire the old stone and the staircase above me. Then I go out to the Front Lawn. I look back at the outside of the quad and see thjat it's covered in statues. Dad is with me and I say that despite the fact that the place looks quite well kept at the moment it's nothing like the vibrant place it used to be. I add that it feels cold and unloved.

Now I'm back inside the quad with some people from work. We walk past the main entrance on on toward to door leading to the Greek Room. I think about the wonderful lucid dream I had there but don't say anything. We sit on a bench. I say to Marg that the interior of the building is very beautiful and she goes up some stairs to have a look. I can see that she has a very short skirt and I can see her knickers. She comes back down after a short time. I ask her what she saw and she says she get get far enough. I watch some young people sitting at a bench. I conclude they must be freshers. I look around and see that the northern part of the quad has been turned into a group of eating areas. There are several restaurants.

Now I'm back outside with Dad. We walk around the outside of the quad. We climb up a hill and then make our way into the food complex. There are all types of food to choose from. I don't have a clue what to order. Dad points out some ingredients for two items. I try to work out my own combination but think I'll probably say that I'll have the same.

Mouthguard

I keep thinking that I'll take out my mouthguard and then discovering that I haven't because it's a dream.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sunburn 21/12/08

I'm working in the garden. I don't have any clothes on. I look down and see that my legs are a bit sunburned. I wonder if the rest of me is as burned. I know I have to get ready to go out.

Teleported

I'm with another man. We've been teleported to  a strange place. We're in the middle of a tree lined street. I turn and look back at the man and see that he's naked and his dick is semi erect. It looks rather big. I turn away and look up and down the street.I can see a light at either end. I gather these are approaching cars.

Now one of the cars has arrived. It stops and we get ready to get in. My companion is clothed now. I see that the windows of the car are very dusty and we set about cleaning them with some paper.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New Job 22/12/08

I've been redeployed to  a job in the pay office. It's my first day. I log int and start up the programs I'm going to be using. I'm not familiar with them and I start to figure them out.

Now it's a break. I'm talking to my workmates. One man talks about a woman who used to work with him called Morena. The name sounds vaguely biblical to me. He says that she wasn't very good at her job but she tried hard. I make the comment that the best we can aim for is to not make the same mistake twice.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Slipper River 24/12/08

I'm about to leave work. I see a security guard talking to someone in another room. I look down and see his pass and keys on the floor. I pick them up and look at the pass. Then I decide I shouldn't fiddle with them and put them down again.

Now I go down a corridor and through some glass doors. I come to a large 4WD with  a trailer. It's parked on some steps. I check that the trailer is attached properly and get ready to drive down the stairs.

Now I'm driving along a country road. I'm with a black man. He's some kind of painter. I let him off and see him talking to another black man. It strikes me that this is an African talking to an Aborigine. Two kinds of black man. I turn off the road to the left. I can see there is another road a short distance away. It runs parallel to the main one. I go past some billboards advertising movies and decide that I'll go to the nearby town and see a movie. I come to a shopping area. There is an old woman behind a counter. I ask her where the theatre is. She points it out and says it's near the Slipper River. I see a group of people wh have gathered there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

U-Turn 26/12/08

I'm driving with someone down a road. We come t a dead end and do a U-turn.

_This dream seems to be precognitive. Helen and I drove to the industrial estate to get a piece of the white frangipani I saw recently. I didn't realise that the road was a dead end. We drove right to the end and then did a U-turn._

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Clue 28/12/08

I'm investigating a murder. It looks like an occult group is involved. I find a book that belonged to the victim and go down a flight of stairs to examine it. I can see that it was snapped shut forcibly and open it to that place. I can see that someone has written the name Peter and some other things in the margin.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Faulty Application 29/12/08

I'm leaving work. I go out the front door of a building and meet Marek and some other people. A woman spots me and starts telling me about an application that's not behaving. She pours out a lot of details and Marek and I temporise to get her to stop. I have to improvise because I know hardly anything about the application.

Now Marek and I walk on into the city. He asks me how a court case I was recently involved in went. I say that it was lost. Even though I was the defence lawyer I didn't get to speak. I tell him that I'm goin into town to find my car. I say that I can't remember where I left it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Handcuffs 2/1/09

I'm sitting with Trish. It's the end of the day. We're in a different office. Scott H comes up and talks to us for a few minutes. It occurs to me that he may think that there's something going on between Trish and me. Scott leaves and John comes up. He looks at us over a partition. I remember that I have the episode of "Edge of darkness" that he's after. I offer to transfer it to his memory stick but he says he hasn't got it with him. He says he does have something and gestures toward Trish. I look and see that she has handcuffs on. I ask John for the key and start to unlock them. As I do this I look down Trish's dress.

Now I'm leaving. I walk out onto the street. It looks like Keen St outside Lismore Central. I check that I've got all my stuff and find that I've left my bag behind. I turn and go back to get it.

Now I'm walking through a school playground. There are lots of kids and I weave my way through the crowd. Now the scene morphs and I'm in a car. I follow some other cars. Most of them veer to the left but I go on. I see the entrance to the old Day Surgery car park. At this point Sherrie is driving. We turn into the car park and look for a space. There are some bikers. One pulls out to leave and we just scape past his front wheel.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Earth from Space 4/1/09

I've come back to Earth from a space mission. I'm telling Mum about it. We're looking at a valley with a big net over it. It's a Chines project to get the most out of the valley's resources. I gather that it didn't work. I tell Mum that Marek had a go to get it to work but couldn't. As we talk Chinese people walk around us. I see a very tall man.

Now we're on the other side of the valley. I tell Mum that as more people see the Earth from space their attitudes will change.

Maths Tests

The people at work have all done maths tests. Most of them have got the results back but I'm still waiting for mine. I gather that Steve did well with 90% and so did Trish. An Asian woman who has just joined us didn't do very well.

Now I'm talking with someone. We decide that since there's no-one in the computer room I might as well turn off the lights. I go into the room. There's a table with a plate on it. On the plate is a chicken leg I was eating earlier. I pick it up and go over to where Trish is sitting on the floor. I kneel down next to her and say that I heard she did well in the test.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Indian Dancer 6/1/09

It's cold and I'm looking in a drawer trying to decide if I'll wear two jumpers.

Now I'm talking to an Indian woman. She's a dancer that I've seen on stage. Up close she's very pretty and really tiny. I ask her if she gets cold on stage and she smiles and says that sometimes sh sears a couple of her costumes to keep warm. I find her really charming.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Trish 7/1/09

I'm going to meet Trish in the rainbow Cafe. When I get there it's quite crowded. I decide not to wait inside. I cross the street and go to a newsagent. I see that the only paper available is the Australian. There is also a magazine and a pamphlet with the winners of an art competition. I go to the counter. The woman there is Anna Murdoch. I ask her to put the paper on my card. She asks me if my name has two o's and I say just one.

Now I go back onto the street. I consider going to my car and leaving the paper there but I see that there's a bench outside the Rainbow and decide to wait there. I cross the street. I avoid a young bloke in a car who's about to pull out. I'm a bit uncertain about him so I give him a wide berth. I sit down on a part of the bench where the sun is shining and settle down to wait.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Extended Play 8/1/09

It's a sort of post collapse world. I'm at Goonellabah stores with some other survivors. There's a boy who is the son of one of the others. He's given an electric guitar to play to keep him occupied. I go off on a scrounging expedition and come back about an hour later with a supermarket trolley full of stuff. I see that the boy is still playing. It occurs to me that the other people there may have found it a bit tedious.

Parking

I'm following another car up the cutting in Lismore. When we get to the top the car pulls off the road to park. I tend to go past the car and then park in front of it but a 4WD comes from the opposite direction and crosses the road to park in the place I had intended.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Belinda's Bad Morning 9/1/09

It's Saturday morning and I've arrived at Belinda's place for a session. I see her roommate. She's boiling water for a cup of coffee. She's standing next to a tap on an internal balcony. I need some hot water myself for some reason and go over to talk to her. She asks me where I've come from and when she comments that this is a long way I reply that it's okay because I had some things to do in Lismore.

I'm beginning to wonder if I've come at the wrong time when Belinda staggers out from a door below me. She looks terrible. I guess that she has had a heavy night. Her hair is disarrayed and she looks hungover. She says she has to have some coffee and says she's going to go out and get some milk. Then she asks her roommate if there's any milk in the house. The answer is no. Then Belinda asks if anyone else in the house has any milk and the answer is no again. From the tone of the reply I get the impression that she has made a habit of scrounging milk.

Dudley's Been Shot!

I'm at a house somewhere along the Nimbin Road. Rod H comes up with Ruby and Dudley. He says that someone has taken a shot at them. Ruby looks like she's been grazed by a bullet. She's bleeding a bit but looks okay. I look at Dudley. He's lying on a couch but as I watch he rolls over and falls heavily to the floor and lies still. When I look at him I see that he's been shot 3 times. I'm furious and concerned. I take a pistol from Rod and check that the safety's on. I intend find the person who shot Dudley and shooting him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Free Software 10/1/09

I'm looking through a catalogue of free software. I see a C to C++ translator and wonder if I can use it to update some of my old programs. I look further and finally come to the end of the list. I'm surprised to find two science fiction novels for juveniles. I try to make out who the author is and then see that the books are actually on the table in front of me.

Software Expedition

I'm preparing to go on an expedition to find software. I've been advised that it's safe to use software from certain parts of the world and not others. I talk with my companions about the advisability of taking extra laptops and using one as a server.

Now I'm packing up. I realise that I've left something behind. Gran is with me and we go back to get it. We walk through  a shopping mall and I see Trish in a bank queue. I can tell by her clothes that she's on holidays. Gran and I walk on. I bend down and give her a kiss as we go.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Funnelweb in the Kitchen 11/1/09

I'm in the kitchen. I look at the bench near the microwave and see an enormous spider which looks like a funnelweb. I don't want to take my eyes off it. I think I should catch it for antivenene research but I haven't got a glass handy. I call out to Sherrie but she won't come. I decide I'll have to kill the spider but I haven't got anything to hit it wit. As I dither it starts to move. It walks to the end of the bench and heads down the side. I realise I've missed my chance to deal with it easily. I gets to the floor and crawls into my bag. I wonder if I should tip the contenets of the bag onto the floor to find the spider.

Valuable House

I'm in the backyard at Five Dock. I'm tidying up after a party. Pat B arrives to pick up some buckets he's lent us. He comments on the garage and I explain how it came to be there with no access from the street. Pat tells me that our house was designed by a famous architect. He says that even though it looks like others in the street it's actually worht a lot more. I'm excited by this.

Now Pat is leaving. I show him through the hosue and tell Mum about what he said. I go out onto the street. On impulse I go down next door's driveway into the backyard. There are some sheds at the back. I look inside one and see a series of stalls with a cow in each one. Then I go back into my own yard through a hole in the fence.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hiding in a Tree 12/1/09

Sherrie and I are attending a meeting of a cult-like group. The leader says that what people have been taught before is obsolete and now he has a new technique to teach us. I gather this involves lying on a bed with your head hanging over the side while someone does something to you. The leader announces that the training will take place on an island owned by the group. Everyone starts to leave. We're the last to go. I tell Sherrie that I'm a bit suspicious because the three senior students sitting at the front facing the audience reminded me of members of Carlos Castaneda's cult.

Now we're on the island. We've been warned to take shelter because the place is going to be bombed. I can see a plane in the distance. We go into a building and look for somewhere to hide. Most of the places are occupied but we eventually find a spot. I look up and see a small plane directly overhead. I gather it's a spotter plane for B52's that will do the bombing. I realise that our hiding place is no good. We climb up into a tree and wedge ourselves in place. I hope the plane can't see down into the tree.

Now I'm back in the building we started in. I see that it's empty and looks like it was abandoned in a hurry. I conclude that the cult must have disbanded. I go to the exit and see that it's blocked by two wooden panels. I pull them away and go out. I see some nice shoulder bags on the floor and take one with me. I figure no-one will miss it.

Now I'm at the Ingham Ave shops. I'm heading back to Rowley Rd. It's dark. I run into a group of cult members and I ralise that it hasn't disbanded after all. The leader advises me to return the bag. I find it a bit sinister.

Moving House

I have to move to new accommodation. I go with Marek to look at an office building. It's a long line of offices. I walk to one end and look in the CEO's office. It's untidy and looks like it's been abandoned. In the next room is a bathtub. A washing machine is still runing trying to clean the contents of the tub even though there are weeds growing in it. I turn it off. It strikes me as a bit dangerous.

Now I'm outside in a large area of land that I own. There are a couple of houses on it. I look in one house and see that all the doors are about 8 inches above the floor. It occurs to me that the house would be cold because of that. I say to Marek that I shouldn't have been so hasty and looked at the other house on the property.

Looking for Somewhere to Eat

Sherrie and I are in Sydney near Central Station. We're walking up Broadway towards the station looking for somewhere to eat. We pass an old church. I say that there should be lots of restaurants in the area because there's a uni nearby.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Driving A Manual 14/1/09

My car is in for repairs and the repairer have left a van for me to use. Sherrie has already tried it and isn't too impressed. I decide I need to get used to it. I climb in and discover that it's a manual. I test the clutch and find that it's quite stiff. I start the engine and start to drive down to the gate. It's a bit awkward. I see that the road now turns to the left when it gets to the bottom of the drive and I follow that to the end. I look back up toward the house and see Sherrie halfway down the drive. She's applauding and saying well done. I want to drive back to the house but there are some sticks I have to move first. I try to break one but I can't.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Canceled Bath 15/1/09

I'm preparing to have a bath. I look through some movies and pick one I want to watch. I have trouble because they are encoded in small crystals. It takes 2 crystals for a full movie. They aren't labeled and keep getting mixed up. I get a CD case and put some crystals on it. I have to balance it carefully or the crystals get jumbled up.

Now I'm down in the basement. It's cluttered and steamy. I go into the laundry and find someone there. He reminds me of Frank Woodley. I get the impression he's not to smart. He's listening to the radio as he does the laundry. I realise that I can't ask him to turn the radio off so I can watch my movies so I decide to cancel my bath.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Driving Up the Escalator 16/1/09

I'm with a man who is looking for his son. We're in a car which he drives up an escalator into a shopping mall.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New Van 17/1/09

Sherrie and I are in our new van. I'm driving back from Lismore. Somewhere near Goolmangar I see an elephant and then when we come around a corner there is a group of them. I look down the road and see that a circus is encamped by the side of the road. I tell Sherrie that it's Ashton's Circus. She replies that she hasn't seen a circus in years. She wonders whether bonus points I've accumulated with the union might buy us some tickets.

New we're on a windy part of the road. I'm finding the van very difficult to drive. The accelerator pedal isn't supported and I have to press down very hard. My leg is getting sore. I can only go very slowly because it's hard to steer as well. Sherrie is critical that we're going so slow and I retort by asking her if she has driven the van very far herself. I'm annoyed because I'm doing my best. I don't think the van is going to work out.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Parking Skills 20/1/09

I'm with a man who's teaching me special parking skills. He says that I need a certificate from a local club but we set out to find a parking place without it. It's peak hour and we drive for a while and I realise that we won't be successful.

Now we're on foot. We go through a tunnel. It has sections with a door at the end of each one. I come to one with a group of young people hanging around. They're a bit threatening. I can hear the man calling out encouragement and I go on. We emerge onto a busy city street. My companion sits down on a plastic crate. He's got shorts on and has to make sure the hot crate doesn't burn his legs.

Membership Question

I'm at a meeting of some kind of society. At a table are some people I used to meet with in an inner city house. I sit down at the table. They're debating about whether to let a man called Porter join their group. I gather he's the husband of the woman sitting opposite me. Everyone is rather surly.

Now it's time to clean up the hall. I had intended to do the dishes but I see that everyone is involved. There are two groups. One is collecting dishes and the other is in the kitchen washing up. I start tidying up. I see a person I know. I tell him I've moved from the mountains.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In the Lobby 21/1/09

I'm in the lobby of an insurance company building. It's very big. There are some other people there as well. The front doors open and a vagrant comes in. I start to shoo him away but a woman says I should be more caring and leave him alone so I let him stay. I see Ruby and then notice that there are in fact 5 dogs in the lobby. I look up and see that the ceiling is very high. The walls and ceiling are blackened with dirt but it's clear that they are very ornate. I point this out to the others.

Former Pop Star

I work with Ricky Lake. He's a former pop star. I have a memory stick with all his songs on it. I attach it to  a strap in the back of a car next to the door. To be polite I ask Ricky if he ever meets fans while he's working and he says it happens sometimes and can be a bit embarrassing.

Impeach Cheney

Bush and Cheney are out of office and the new Vice President is very keen to impeach Cheney. He's very angry and determined. I follow him down a dirt path as he sets out to start impeachment proceedings.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Working On Sun 24/1/09

I'm with Sherrie. We're talking to Nick A about work that needs to be done on Sun. Sherrie has been brought in to do it. Nick is in bed while we talk.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dealing With a Terrorist 25/1/09

I'm in the lobby of a cinema. A man called Colin has returned from overseas. People are a bit wary of him because he seems like a criminal. I follow him into the toilet and see that he is using a small radio that looks like a zipper about 2 inches long. He's calling Osama bin Laden. I go back outside and tell two terrorist hunters about this. One tells me that they will kill the man out of hand. He says they won't tell anyone and let people think that he's been arrested and taken to prison.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Walking to Nimbin 26/1/09

I've been travelling on a bus. I have to get out and walk the last part of the way to Nimbin. A woman also gets out. She asks me if there's a Commonwealth bank in Nimbin. I give this some thought and then say yes. I add that it won't be open on a Sunday and she says that she's going to meet a friend there. We set off walking along the road. It reminds me of Hampden Rd. We cross the street. I comment that we'd be better off on the other side if we want a lift. As we walk I mix some chocolate and a pear that I've cut up into a bowl. I try to make sure the pear pieces are covered in the chocolate. When I'm satisfied I offer the woman the bowl. She isn't very impressed and only takes a small piece of chocolate. Several cars pass us as we go up the hill. I comment on one funny looking minibus. It's very boxy and looks like a big toy. The woman says that she's travelled a lot. I say that I've only lived in a few places. She's amazed by this.

At the Pub

I've just arrived in Nimbin. I park the car and go over to the newsagents. This is now a pub. I want to ask the proprietor something. I go into the bar and see that Paris Hilton and her entourage are there. I notice that a mat on the floor is scuffed up and I straighten it with my foot. Paris says good boy to me. I wait around for the owner awkwardly for a while and then go outside. I see him on the footpath. When I go up to him I realise that I can't remember what I wanted tovask him. I say something about friends visiting and ask him when they're likely to arrive. I know this is a stupid question and I feel foolish. I say that I've been driving all night. I leave and go to look for my car.

Porn Detectives

I'm in a train going back to Nimbin. Two men near me are talking about their mission to track down people who've looked at porn on the net. They laugh at the idea tha tpeople think it's possible to conceal their tracks. I gather they're going to Nimbin to catch an offender. I wonder if it's me.

There's another man there. He's talking about a recent trip to America. I learn later that he's Douglas Adams.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Checking the Trees 27/1/09

I'm walking in the garden with Mum and Dad. We're looking at some trees I planted a while ago. I haven't checked them recently and I see that a lot of them have died. There are empty spaced where they were planted and mulched. I see that others are thriving. We walk down toward the gate and I see some shade cloth that's been rolled up. Dad says that he did that.  I look back up at a big fig tree. I say that the plan was to extend out from the forest to reach the fig tree.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Optical Jewel 28/1/09

Sherrie has inherited a jewel from an aunt. This is needed for a special piece of optical equipment. It has to be cut in a particular way. She goes looking for the jewel in her aunt's effects. While she's doing that I examine another piece of equipment. It's a small piece of plastic with an eye hole that can be opened or closed by a display panel. I compare what I can see directly through the hole with what appears on the display. They look identical.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Angry Prisoner 29/1/09

I'm a prisoner. I'm being kept in an area that reminds me of the playground at Drummoyne High. I hide in a toilet to avoid a particularly nasty tormentor. I hear him walk past the cubicle and I think he's gone away. Just as I start to relax I realise that he's up above my head. He sneers down at me and then starts to piss on me. I'm enraged by this and manage to pull him down to my level. I attack him viokently but after a vicious struggle he manages to overpower me.

Now I'm handcuffed to two men. I'm being judged for my attack on the nasty man. I refuse to accept what's going on and struggle to get free.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Preparing For Inauguration 31/1/09

I'm at home preparing to be inaugurated as president. I'm picking out clothes and shoes. We're waiting for a lift to the ceremony. As I wait I wonder if I'll be strong enough to be president. I'm a bit concerned about this.

Now my lift has arrived at the gate. It's a hotted up Holden. I walk down the drive towards it. I note the time is 10:30. Sherrie is concerned I'll be late for the ceremony and I say that it's expected to be fashionably late.

Hurting A Dog

I'm sitting at a table with some people. Kevin is there. To prove a point he takes out a knife and puts it into the mouth of a dog. He appears to be cutting it but there's no blood. The dog looks distressed but doesn't pull away. I don't know what to do. I want to tell Kevin to stop.

At The Inauguration

I'm at my inauguration. When the ceremony is over I consider having George Bush arrested. I walk along the motorcade route and conclude it's too far to walk and I'll need a car. I turn to go back and see a huge truck pulling a trailer piled with stuff. On the very top is a speed boat. I get a radio message from this. I hear a banker talking about how the people on an island thought they could defend themselves with speedboats.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Plane Crash 1/2/09

Sherrie and I are in a house on the harbour. I see a big plane coming in to land. As I watch it starts to lose altitude and I realise it's going to crash. I notice how fat the fuselage and how there are almost wings. It looks like a rocket. The plane skims across the water and bounces off a retaining wall. It stays afloat and starts to float back towards me. I can see a woman looking through a window. She looks very distressed. I say to Sherrie that we should go to help but she is reluctant so I go outside by myself. I come to a path down to the water. There are other people gathering starting to figure out what to do.

Sherrie Sings Elvis

I'm in some kind of sealed environment like a space station. A man with me is sick and has to go outside. I go with him part of the way. I know that when he gets outside the fierce sun will kill him. On the way back I see Ruby in the tunnel. I know she's hurt but she doesn't look too bad. When I get back I tell Sherrie that I lost a special collection of Elvis records.

Now I'm driving up a hill. Sherrie is in the back seat. The road is quite familiar. As I drive Sherrie sings Elvis songs. She's quite good. The traffic gets heavier when we arrive at an area that reminds me of Gelebe. A car does a U turn in front of me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not Corrupt 2/2/09

I've come home to Five Dock from work. I'm really upset because someone in my family has said that I'm corrupt. I sit at the dining room table. Mum tries to jolly me out of my bad mood. She asks me if I want to talk about it and I say no.

Now I'm in my bedroom. I look through my chest of drawers. I see a scifi magazine that has an article about data comms. Dad comes in a tries to cheer me up. He pulls a drawer out and I say that I can put it back in. I put it the wrong at first and then get it right. I'm still really upset. I know I'm indulging myself.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Gunpowder Plot 3/2/09

I've got a small bomb made of gunpowder on my bed. I'm planning to set it off to get some attention. I light the fuse and then think better of the idea and pull the fuse out. I hide the bomb under the sheets. I wonder how I'll dispose of it. I don't want anyone to find out about it.

Sydney in the 70's

I'm watching an old black and white episode of TDT. A reporter is doing light hearted piece about food. He's introduced as being very fond of pasta. I see him walking along a tree lined street in North Sydney. He's going to visit some friends. He talks them into going out to get pizza. He has his analyst with him. I gather she's a vegetarian. They get a pizza with half vegetarian and she says it's half good rather sharply.

Now I'm flying over Sydney. I comment that the skyline is empty. I fly over the harbour and see two warships. Then I see some aboriginal women swimming in a canal. I recall that I did this once but wouldn't now because of the risk of sharks. The women are arguing with another woman who wants them to get out. She says a dredging machine has been lost and they need to find it.

Now I'm with the woman at Market St. We're going to cross at the lights to the QVB. The lights start to flash but I follow her as she sets off across the street.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

How Many Machines? 4/2/09

I've been given the task of working out storage requirements for old data. I'm in a meeting with representatives of various health services. I ask the people to each say how many copies of Hospas they need. I haven't got very far around the room and the total is already more than 20. I realise I'm going to need a lot of machines to store all these systems.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Too Many Sausages 5/2/09

Sherrie and I are having lunch in a pub. We've both ordered sausages. The waitress comes up with two plates. They're both piled high with chopped up sausages. There's way too much. The waitress says that she's figured out that the orders have been doubled up so each of us has received two portions.

Special Telescope

Sherrie and I have had some kind of disagreement but we're still together. We're walking somewhere. As we go I explain about a special telescope. It has veins in it that conduct liquid metal. It has to be brought to a particular temperature before it can work. As I finish my explanation I see a woman dressed in a black T-shirt and shorts. I see what looks like a BMW logo on the back of her belt. When she turns around I see that she isn't as attractive as I thought.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Invasion Directory 7/2/09

There are some changes to Medipath. Any directories I want to preserve have to have the suffix "_invaded" added to them. I realise there's one I haven't done this for. I hope that the software people will do this anyway.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stone Ministry 9/2/09

I'm looking at a picture. It depicts Kevin Rudd and his ministers as parts of a stone structure. Different pieces are the faces of various ministers. I can see who they are by clicking on the pieces. I see Gerard Henderson whispering into Kevin's right ear. One interesting member is the minister for communications. This is a rather country bumpkin looking woman.

Chess On the Road

I'm on a road outside Canberra. I'm playing chess with myself. The sun is very hot. I see Sherrie approaching. She's on her way to an arts festival. It's very hot and we've both just had our first shower in  a few days because of water restrictions. I ask her if it's okay if I have another shower later.

Disturbed Meditation

I'm at a meditation centre in the city. It's in an upstairs room. It's very cold and I have a quilt wrapped around me. I pull it up so that it covers my face. I start to meditate but there's a person talking loudly in the room. At first I think it's a child. Someone tells the talker to be quiet but they start again. This time I can tell that it's an adult. It become too difficult to meditate and I leave.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hard Seeds 13/2/09

I'm with Sherrie. We're sitting on a balcony looking out at a big tree. I can see some birds in the tree. They're dropping what look like seed onto the ground to break them. Sherrie tells me these are the cores of bunya nuts. I comment that they must be pretty hard for the birds to be having so much trouble breaking them open.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Serve the Banquet 14/2/09

I'm with my family and others in a restaurant. It's mid afternoon and we're there for a banquet. We're waiting for the food to be served. I'm reading my book when the waitress comes up and asks for Mr F. I think she's after Dad so I don't pay any notice. Mum has to prod me to get me to realise that the waitress wants to talk to me. She wants to know when to serve the food. I look around to see what the others want and then say to bring it out. Then she wants to know if we want dessert I look around again and then say for her to bring out the menu when we've finished the main meal. I feel like I'm not being very decisive about all this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Kevin Gives to Charity 15/2/09

I'm walking with Kevin through a suburban area. He tells me he gives $25,000 a year to charity. I'm surprised by this but he says he earns a lot. We come to a chemist shop in a mall. There are lots of employees. I recognise one and say to her that I remember when there were only a few people working there. I watch as a man arranges a group of prescriptions. I offer a suggestion. I look across the room and see Kevin. I think that his family must be really proud of him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Near Miss 17/2/09

I'm driving into Nimbin. There are no other cars on the road and I'm looking around. I look back to the road and see that there is a blue car on the wrong side of the road coming straight for me. At the last moment the car swerves back to the right side of the road. I catch a glimpse of two girls in the car as it goes by.

Now I stop at a shop. I want to buy a tub of margarine. I see that the tub I've selected is half empty so I open another and start spooning its contents into the first. As I do some of the locals comment on the near accident. At first the consensus is that the people in the car must have been from the Middle East but after a while they concede that it could have been anyone. By this time I've nearly finished spooning the margarine.

Threatening My Mother In Law

Sherrie and I have moved into an old school building. It reminds me of the main building at DBH. I think this is because of some disaster. Sherrie's mother is also there. She's interfering and being a nuisance. I have had a couple of arguments with her. Finally I say to her that if she doesn't watch out I'll act in such a way that she'll think I'm going to kill her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's the Safety? 18/2/09

I'm looking in a cupboard. I find a rifle wrapped in brown paper. It's very big and complicated. I want to make sure the safety is on before I handle it. I look over the various mechanisms of the rifle but I can't find it. I take it out into another room. A couple of men look at it. I don't think they know either.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Surprising Ray 20/2/09

I'm at the bottom of the hill near Nimbin Rocks. I start to walk up a narrow corridor next to the road. When I get to the top I see that I'm in Ray's kitchen. He's cooking. I notice that he doesn't have any pants on. I reach out and touch his shoulder and he jumps.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Aggressive Schoolboy 21/2/09

I'm in a crowd of people walking along the road going out of Nimbin towards Tuntable. I notice there are new shops and warehouses along the road. As I pass a group of schoolboys coming the other way one of them hits me with his shoulder. I turn around a swear at him. He's incensed by this and has to be restrained by his friends. I'm at once pleased that I said something and alarmed that he might attack me.

Now I'm heading to Rowley Rd from Lyons Rd. I decide to take the back way. I'm still concerned that the schoolboys might follow me. I start to run up the hill. I wonder if I can recognise the house where the girl with full ios used to live. I remember seeing her through the window as she was studying one time while I was walking home from school. I get to the top of the hill without seeing the house. I conclude that all the houses have been renovated and are completely different now.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Arranging the Bookmarks 22/2/09

I'm using my bookmarks to reveal an image taken by an x-ray. I explain to a woman that there's a picture of a couple having sex in the image. I point out the man's spine and shoulders. I don't tell her that I suspect that the man is her husband.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Digging For Skeletons 24/2/09

I'm a prisoner in a mine. The foreman is a bully. He takes me to a wooden house and hands me over to his wife. She is leading a group of people who are digging underneath the house looking for skeletons. I can see a skull lying on the ground. The whole process looks dangerous to me. I pick up a pickaxe. It's very heavy.

Past Conflicts

I'm walking along a dirt road. I come to the body of a dog, which is also a person. At first I think it's dead but then I see that it's still alive. I don't know what to do. I walk on and speak to a woman. I point towards a road cut into a hill. I say that I remember being involved in the protests when this was built.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Staple in the Arm 25/2/09

I'm Harrison Ford. Someone tells me that I have an injury from the past. She holds me arm out and touches a staple embedded under the skin. I try to pick it out but it breaks leaving two pieces of metal protruding.

Now I'm with a friend at the cinema. We've come to see the latest Harrison Ford movie. We sit close to the screen and to one side. At first I'm concerned that we're so close to the screen that I won't be able to see the bottom of the screen but I sit up and I can see. I conclude that I won't be blocking anyone's view.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Super School 26/2/09

I'm enrolling in a special high powered school. As I walk up to a counter to register I discuss with two other students a scheme to help the environment. The idea is to invest in an area of desert. One is in favour of the scheme and one is against. I haven't made up my mind.

Now I'm sitting in a restaurant booth talking with some other students. One is 80 years old. A man comes up and sits at out table. I know he is the headmaster. He's a rather drab looking individual. He tells the old student that he wants him to leave the school. I gather he is prepared to force him out if necessary. The student replies that if this happens he'll write his memoirs. He says that this might reveal aspects of the school that the head doesn't want publicised. I realise that this is a threat.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

After the Invasion 27/2/09

I'm in a world that has been invaded by aliens who are erasing past history. I'm in a cinema about to watch a new movie but the people and scenery start to vanish. I see that the aliens are erasing the very existence of the movie. I go outside and see a man trying to screw a big bolt into a power substation. I know that he is trying to preserve the movie.

Now I'm part of a resistance movement. It's been determined that a local pub is a focal point for the regime and a woman and I are going to blow it up. We're posing as a married couple who are going to relieve the owners while they go on holiday. We meet them and prepare to take over. The owner's wife says that her religion is a South American import which has elements of Christianity and Peruvian religion. I'm struck by this and gather that this is part of the changes brought about by the aliens.

Now we're driving with the owners to another pub. We cross a broad river on a narrow bridge. The water is right up to the edge of the bridge. I comment on how high the water is and the owner's wife says that Nile crocodiles are going to be imported to live in the river. I'm astonished by this but hide my reaction. I know that this is also a consequence of the invasion. Nobody cares about preserving the integrity of the environment any more.

Now we're in the pub with some other conspirators. I'm taking photos of people and they're photographing me. One man says we shouldn't do anything until the pub owner starts drinking again. At this point he appears with a jug of beer. He's very affable and I conclude that he's already a bit drunk. He doesn't suspect anything. I have a momentary twinge of regret that we're going to really shaft him.

Parachutes and Betty

I'm at work. There's a team of contractors working on a new system. To test it a man has to repeatedly parachute through a hole in the roof. I'm impressed by his accuracy.

Now the team is going to their hotel. They offer to take me to my car. I know it's parked on a main road but can't remember where. As we drive along I hold Betty in my arms and cuddle her. I want to make sure she doesn't run away when we get out of the car. One of the team, a young woman, says something about rhododendrons. I tell her that the name is Greek for rose tree. She doesn't seem very interested so I don't elaborate. We reach a point on the road that tells me that we're not going to find my car. I ask them to turn around and go in the other direction. I'm a bit embarrassed that I don't know where my car is.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Back to Uni 28/2/09

I've gone back to uni. I'm in a stairwell talking to an academic I admire. I try to explain to him my idea that if people took more time to see how beautiful the universe is there would be less conflict. He agrees with me but we acknowledge that it's impractical. As we talk he starts to look a bit ill. He has to lie down on the stairs. I'm concerned and put my hand on his forehead to see if he has a fever. I check my own forehead and conclude that he's a bit hot but not very much. He gets up and says that he has these spells sometimes.

Now I'm walking around the campus of Sydney Uni. The year has just started and there are new students everywhere. I walk around the outside of the quad. Instead of going into one of the entrances I keep going along the outside. I see that there are tables with books on them. I gather these are cheap textbooks for some of the undergraduate courses. I look at the books on a couple of tables but don't see anything that interests me.

Now I come to an avant garde building that has lots of alcoves and geometrical shapes. I go through an opening and find that it doesn't go anywhere. I see other people ducking through small doors in the strangely shaped walls. I conclude that this is the Architecture faculty. I hear a lecturer saying that he still gets lost in this building. I leave the building and go into another area that I take to be the Fine Arts department. I hear a lecturer talking about a new work by an artist. He's rather scathing. I see what looks like a painted tree trunk come crashing down at the front of the lecture theatre. I gather this is the work in question.

Now I'm in an open space. I decide to walk across to the buildings on the other side. As I do this I come across some people kicking a football. The ball bounces up to me so I catch it and lick it back. I get involved in the game. A soccer ball is kicked towards me and I return that. A couple of times I try to do a dropkick but it doesn't work. I explain to a young man near me that it would go a long way if it connected but the ball just goes up into the air and doesn't travel very far. At some point someone kicks a ball and it goes into an area where some men are playing cricket. They seem quite put out by this and pull big glass panels into place to keep other balls out. I notice that they are correctly dressed in whites and conclude that they take it very seriously.

I find that I've joined a group of young people so when they decide to go to the other side of then open area I go with them. I'm pleased that I've met these people and reflect on the impulse that motivated me to run into them. It's as if I was meant to meet them so they could be my friends. We come to a wall which the others climb easily. I find it difficult and by the time I've got over the obstacle they're ahead of me. As I walk across the space two girls hoon up in an odd looking car. I think they're going to run into me by they swerve at the last minute. One girl is standing up while the other drives. It's like they're playing at being a chariot. I ask them for a lift and climb aboard. I hand on as we speed off. We race across the muddy ground to a rock embankment where I leave them and climb up. I find the others in a room in a nearby stone building. They've made themselves comfortable and are sitting around. There are candles. It reminds me of my youth spent in places like this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Reconciliation 1/3/09

I'm in a country town. I go with some friends to a pub. We're playing pool when two black me walk in. The atmosphere changes abruptly. I gather that blacks and whites don't mix in this town. They come up to my group and I wonder if there's going to be trouble.

Now we're sitting at a table. The black man sitting next to me explains that he was witness to a wonderful event the previous day. I was there too but I don't remember much about it. He says that this event changed his attitude and now he wants to bridge the gap between black and white. The atmosphere is much more relaxed now. The afternoon continues quite convivially.

Driving With Wendy

I've left Five Dock with Wendy. It's 7 am. We drive up to Lyons Rd. The place is very busy. There are people everywhere. I ask Wendy where we're going and she says somewhere down the coast. I don't know if I should phone in sick and go with her or leave her to it. I'm uncertain because I've found out that she's not a particularly nice person and I don't really want to have anything to do with her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Retirement 3/3/09

It's Marek and Nick's last day at work. I go with them to a bus stop. We get on a bus and go into a special room that's been fitted out like a lounge room. I gather Marek will be travelling in this.

Back Streets

I'm walking through the back streets of a town. I know that if I keep going to the left I'll eventually reach a main road. As I go further into a maze of alleys I start to get a bit worried because it all looks so grotty and I wonder if it's dangerous.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Can't Remember 4/3/09

I'm sitting at a desk. Marek is behind me at another desk. We're going to go out soon but I have to run some cleanup jobs before we can go. I try to remember the syntax of a particular command but I can't. I don't know whether to skip the job or take a guess. I'm concerned that if I use the wrong options something will get damaged. I get annoyed and start swearing out loud. Then I realise that this probably isn't very pleasant for Marek to listen to. I feel a bit ashamed of my bad temper.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Remaindered Books 5/3/09

I'm in a shop with some other people. I see a table of remaindered books. I look them over. My companions want to leave. I see another table across the room and would like to check that out too.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Playing Up To The Cameras 6/3/09

A young woman has been killed and it's a national tragedy. All the TV stations are showing stories about it. I sit down to watch one and see that it's already been going for several hours. The program shows a group of the woman's friends. They're obviously enjoying being in the limelight. One woman starts to talk to the camera about the sex life of the dead girl and is dragged off by her friends. I see several of them laughing and think that they've given themselves away. I'm not impressed.

Now I'm sitting on the floor talking to a tradesman. I tell him that we did the slate in two goes and get up to show him the place where the two sets of slate join. I look out of the window and see a strange looking dog. It has very long legs. It looks like a Bedlington terrier.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Stealing a Boat 7/3/09

I'm with some people who've broken into a property to steal a motorboat. As we look it over we see that there is another boat at an iron gate. There are some tough looking people aboard. I look around for an escape route and see that there is another gate opening onto a river. I push that open and the others leap into the boat and race off. I'm left behind. I try to hide in some bushes but the other boat pulls up next to me. A fat man tells me to get in or make a run for it. It seems futile to run so I climb aboard. The boat roars off in pursuit of the others.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Somewhere to Land 9/3/09

I'm flying on a small platform with another man and two women. We're looking for somewhere to land near the hospital. We're quite high up and I'm hanging onto the man. All the parking spaces near the hospital are taken so we have to find a place farther away. We finally settle near an unfamiliar pub.

Now the women and I are in the pub. It's a bit strange. We have some books with us but we can't used them unless they're entered into the pub's library. We hand them over.

Now we've returned to collect our books. We have to fill in some forms. The women fill theirs in and leave. I try to do mine but the paper is very absorbent and the writing blurs and seeps through the pages to the sheets below. I get a bit flustered because I want to catch up with the women. Finally the barmaid says she'll do it for me.

A Blackmail Plot

I'm walking along a street in Lismore. I'm thinking about a book I'm reading. I've reached a point in the story where the main character has hatched a plot to blackmail a council employee to get him to commit a crime, possibly murder. I reflect that this means that the character is going to cross the line into criminality and won't be able to recover.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Free Society 10/3/09

I'm in a society without laws. Everything is run by consensus and things are very free. I'm in a special place where people come to have sex in public. It's like a narrow valley.

Now I'm walking along the corridor in the third floor of Crawford House. I go to the end to the room next to mine. There is a young couple there looking intently at a book.

Now I'm looking at some information about a conservative group that has chosen to have a more regulated society. They have elected the same leader eight times. His title is "kininrenon". I see that this word is a composite made up in an agglutinative language. I think it might be Lojban. I try to work out what the pieces mean but can't.

Now I'm in a pub. I'm talking to the owner. He tells me about the facilities in the pub. I gather he is quite strict with his patrons. He says his parents both came from Germany. As we talk I see a young man come up and press against the window. I gather he isn't allowed in. He looks quite sad but the proprietor isn't moved. He takes me into another room which he calls the theatre. I gather he shows films here.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Black Music 12/3/09

I've gone to meet a black man. He's going to sing me a special song. He only sings for a minute or so. I'm surprised at the brevity of his song. I follow him up the road. I see some black women up ahead. They have laminated posters advertising an idea they've had. They wave their posters around enthusiastically. I look at the man's legs. I notice that the hairs on his legs have grown so it looks like he's wearing long socks.

Too Bright

I'm sitting at a table with some other people. One man says he has very sensitive eyes and has to wear protective glasses. He says the light in the room is hurting his eyes. It doesn't seems very bright to me.

Starved of Funds

I'm at Sydney Uni. I walk from the quad toward Fisher Library across the front lawn. I can hear the conversation of two men nearby. One is complaining loudly that his department is being starved of funds. I reflect that this is probably quite common.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Angry Response 13/3/09

I'm with Sherrie and her father. She is look at various ornaments for headstones. I gather they're for her father. I find it a bit odd that she's doing this when her father isn't dead. I say that the various bust and other things aren't my style. Sherrie rounds on me angrily and makes a brutally sarcastic response. I'm shocked and hurt by this.

Now we're driving through a tunnel. I say that my feelings were hurt by what she said. This seems to make her even angrier. She says she needs some cigarettes. We pull up at some shops and she jumps out of the car. The brake isn't on and it starts to roll backwards. I have to reach across to grab the steering wheel to stop the car from crashing into something. Some men nearby give me instructions as I try to steer the car to safety.

Dangerous Creature

There's a genetically modified organism that threatens to grow and cause havoc. I go into a toilet and look for it. I see it in the corner. It looks like it's eating a cockroach. I stomp on it to get it to move. It comes toward me and I stomp on it again to keep it off balance. I can see that it's growing. Soon it's about the size of a cane toad. I yell out for someone to pass me a container and a gun. I jam the container down over the creature. I wonder how I'm going to fit the lid on.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Take Off the Jumper 14/3/09

I'm at Five Dock. Mum asks me if I'm hot in my long trousers. I say I'm quite comfortable and point out that Dad is also wearing long pants. Someone has bought me a new jumper. Mum is wearing it. I get her to take it off. The neck is quite narrow and I joke that I only want the jumper to come off.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Morning Tea 15/3/09

I'm driving north up the Murbah road. I'm returning from a job. I estimate that it will take me an hour and a half to get home. I'm heading for my parents' place. I see a group of people up ahead. They're having morning tea. I see that Di I is there so I decide to stop and join them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Walking in the Country 16/3/09

I'm walking in the country. I'm going to visit a property I own out near Urbenville. I go up a hill towards a house. I know it belongs to Tony D. I become aware that it's hot and I haven't brought any water with me. I see a second house. I know this one belongs to Richard J. Richard greets me and introduces me to his wife and sons. I don't like the look of his sons. One of them has a real smirk on his face that I instantly dislike. Richard invites me to lunch. I sit at the table and I can see that his wife has hung up a towel so I can't see into the kitchen. I hope that it isn't hiding the fact that the kitchen is filthy. I feel quite uncomfortable.

Now the lunch is over and I'm continuing on my way. As I leave it occurs to me to ask Richard for a bottle of water to take with me. I'm reluctant to ask anything of him because I've had such a negative reaction to his family but I decide I need the water.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ignoring a Guest 18/3/09

I'm in a room with some other people. I know that a Japanese man has come to visit but we're not going to eat with him. I think this is quite rude and ask my mother what his name is. At first she doesn't answer. I finally hear her say his name is Mr Oi. I say sarcastically that it only took me three goes to get her to answer me. I'm a shocked that I could speak to her like this.

Now I've pulled out a drawer from my desk. I go through all the stuff in it. Most of it is junk. I look out of the window across a paddock. I see a bird land on the ground. It's black and white so I conclude that it's either a magpie or a butcher bird.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Attractive Dentist 19/3/09

A man is talking about how hunted and lived off the proceeds. He shows me the gun he used.

Now I'm sitting in a chair. A woman dentist is checking my teeth. I'm sitting up so she has to bend over awkwardly. I consider offering to lie back but think that this is only a checkup and won't take long. I find the woman quite attractive. After a while she starts to pay close attention to a tooth and I realise that she's found a problem. She pokes at the tooth.

Now I'm with the dentist and the hunter. I gather they have a meeting planned for later in the evening. The dentist says she can fix the tooth after dinner. I look down at he head and see that she is bald at the back. The pattern of hair and the shape of her head remind me of the teacher I saw at Kuan Yin.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

City Traffic 20/3/09

I'm with another man in a busy city. I want to cross a busy intersection. I look further up the road and see a place where people appear to be waiting to cross. I suggest we walk up the street to this place but companion doesn't want to.

Now we're i a car. We've crossed the road and parked nose first against the kerb. We're outside a big department store. We have to wait for the lights to change before getting out of the car. I look to my left and don't see any cars coming around the corner and suggest we can hop out quickly.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Greg 21/3/09

I'm in a pub. Down the end of the room I see Greg and some other people I know. After a moment I stand up and walk toward them. I see that they recognise me. I'm a bit taken aback by their appearance. They look quite shabby and depressed. I ask Greg if he's still working in construction but he doesn't answer me. I tell Greg I'm married and I want to introduce him to my wife. He doesn't seem very keen but he comes with me. We go out of the pub. On the street I see my mother and sister. I introduce them to Greg but he seems to want to cover his face. I don't know if he's ashamed of his appearance or doesn't want to know about them. He pulls the hood of his jacket over his head.

Now we're in a car driving to Nimbin. We come to some massive construction works that I haven't seen before. There is a big excavation for a dam and other gouges in the earth. I think that this isn't a very good introduction to the countryside for Greg.

Now we're sitting watching a movie. Greg has a very ferret faced look now. I can hardly relate him to the person I knew. He obviously doesn't want to be there. I offer to get some beers and he agrees resignedly.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's the Bus? 22/3/09

I'm on a street in North Sydney. I've just finished a meeting of some kind. I have a rather bulky camera and I try putting the strap over my body. I look around for my car and then realise that it's in for repairs. I change the camera to the other shoulder and head towards a nearby main road. I try to figure out which bus to take. I come to a pedestrian crossing with a crowd of people other people. As we cross an old man jokes that I've enough stuff with me to set up house. I reply that all I need is a portable barbecue.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Broken Trees 23/3/09

I'm down at the gate. There are a couple of dead shrubs lying on the driveway outside the gate. I go outside to get them and drag them up to the burning pile. I look to the north and instead of the road I see a drop to a river. I can hear children's voices. After a moment a rowboat comes into view. There are some children it. I'm a bit concerned because they seem a bit too young to in a boat unsupervised.

Now I start dragging the dead wood up to the pile. There is water pouring down the slope. The ground is saturated. When I've added the wood to the pile I turn around and see that the trees by the fence have been damaged somehow. At first I think that they've been damaged by a storm but then I see that they have been lopped back severely. They're only about 10 feet high. I look to check on the big trees near the gate but they're completely gone. There are only stumps. I'm shocked by the damage. The garden looks bare.

Into The Ambulance

I'm trying to climb into the back of an ambulance. There entrance is very small and it's very difficult. I can see that the ambulance is full of stuff. It's very untidy. There are two seats at the back near the door. Someone is sitting in the left one. I try to climb through the door into the right one. My bag has fallen down onto the floor in front of the seat. As I try to pick it up I mutter to myself that I'll bet it spills its contents onto the floor. I'm exasperated.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Controlled Descent 27/3/09

I'm watching an exhibition of mountain climbing. A man is at the top of a mountain and he's going to be guided down by someone on the ground. He starts to slide down the steep ice near the summit. The controller calls out for him to use his ice axe.

Now the two men meet in a market. The controller is breaking up CD cases.

Talking To Vicki

I'm talking to Vicki M. She has a patient's file. She opens it and starts to talk about the patient. I'm not sure she sohould be doing this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Young Playwright 29/3/09

I'm with a young man who's written 3 plays. The texts are in a plastic envelope. The top one is called "South Pacific". I'm amazed at this and ask him if he really wrote the play in 2003. He explains that this isn't the musical. He says it was staged at the Belvoir Theatre. He says that it cost $8 million but it was worth it. I look at a poster and see some names I recognise in the cast.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tony Is Remorseful 30/3/09

I'm with some people from work. I see that Tony is there as well. I greet him. He's rather unhappy. He tells me that his family gave a party for him and he behaved badly. He says he imposed restrictions on how much people could drink. He adds that he thinks he made a fool of himself. I tell him that I'm sure his family will forgive him.

Now we're in the old IT area. It's been turned into  a storage area for disused goods, mostly clothes. I look among the shelves for something that takes my fancy.

Now I'm travelling up a highway in Sydney. I'm going to meet someone at the top of a hill. This person is making their own there.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

On The Bus 31/3/09

Sherrie and I are traveling along Great North Road in a bus. There are some other people in the bus as well. When we leave Five Dock shops one of them says he wanted to go to Canada Bay. Sherrie makes a disparaging remark about that suburb being built on dung. I can see she regrets giving offence as soon as she says this and apologises.

Now we get out at Coranto St. We're talking about Jamie Partich. I seem to have a magic formula which I give to his grieving mother. I'm touched by her determination to keep cheerful in the face of her great tragedy. I say if she gives the formula to Jamie over a certain period it will cure him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Transformations 2/4/09

I'm watching a story about a person who is being held captive by an alien. He has been turned into a small animal and is kept in a tiny cage. The alien wants information from his captive and convinces another person to be turned into a similar animal to communicate with him. I'm sort of that person as well as the witness. The two animals sniff each other all over.

Now the alien has let the second animal go free. He's been changed into a bear. Go goes up to a tree and climbs to the very top. The tree can't take his weight and bend over so that he falls to the ground. I find it quite funny.

Now the person is a human again. He's standing on the flat roof of a house. There's snow all around. I can see that he's started to ingratiate himself with the owners of the house.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Taking Back My Books 4/4/09

I'm in an office environment. There's been a controversy about some books and a small bookcase of mine has been confiscated. I gather that some politically correct women have decided they want to inspect my books to see if there's anything offensive in them. At first I'm just annoyed but after some thought I decide that I won't stand for it. I decide to take my books back. I tells someone that I blame Colin T for this because he's been giving the users a bad impression that's rubbed off on me. I see that there is a second bookcase and I gather that this belongs to him. I start moving my books from the bookcase. I tells someone that it's novels and books about philosophy. I'm annoyed that people should feel entitled to check my stuff.

Wiccan Group

I'm with Joy. We've gone to her Wiccan group. She explains aspects of the group to me. I look around and see people working on various projects. At one point we're under a table. Then Joy takes me around and introduces me to some of the people. I see that each person has an emblem of some kind on the wall. There are paintings and Chinese characters and equations. I talk to a Chinese man but as I turn around from looking at a character on the wall I see that he's walked away.

Now Joy tells me that she's been informed that it's good to do zazen after a meeting. She's arranged for part of a big cafeteria to be kept open for us. We check the time and compare it to the hours of the cafeteria but I can't match them up in my head.

Now we're in a department store. Joy is looking for cushions for the meditation session. She asks me what I'm going to use and I say that I'll bring the stuff I use at Kuan Yin. It occurs to me that it's late and Sherrie will be worried. I ring home and she answers but it's hard to hear her. I hang up and try again but no-one answers. I wonder if she's angry at me for worrying her. I wonder if she thinks I've been up to something.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I'm A Woman 5/4/09

I'm at Five Dock. I have to go back to work. I go into the bathroom and look in the mirror. I see a beautiful woman. I realise it's me. I'm struck by how good the lipstick I'm wearing looks. I admire the shape of my lips. I think that I should start taking an interest in my appearance. I wonder what the people at work will think when I start showing up with lipstick on every day. I have to take a piss and notice that the toilet hasn't been flushed and the top of the cistern is off. I can hear a TV commentary about a bushfire in the background.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Herding Strange Beasts 6/4/09

I'm on another planet. I'm at a ranch where they herd exotic native creatures. I see some of these creatures in the distance. They have four legs and long feathery tails like anteaters. I ask someone if the ones I'm looking at are bulls and I'm told that these are females. My companion adds that the males are much bigger. I watch as the creatures are herded past some storage tanks. I gather these are used to store some product exudes by the animals. I'm surprised that the tanks aren't larger.

Overlooked Power Station

I'm in an office. I look out of the window down at a power station next door. It looks abandoned. A man comes into the room. I gather he's some kind of auditor. I get the feeling he's gathering evidence to support making someone redundant. I get the feeling his intended victim is Kevin.

Waiting For Bogart

I'm with Steve at Central Station. I'm hoping to meet Humphrey Bogart at 5pm. I know it's not very likely but I see that it's still 10 to 5 and I cling to the hope that he'll come. I offer to buy us a drink. Steve agrees and I head off to a nearby bar. I ask a small woman for two schooners of Coopers. I look over the counter and see that she is really tiny. She's only about a foot and a half tall. She says she'll have to get someone to lift her up.

Now I've returned to where Steve is sitting with the beers. I've realised that my meeting is going to come to nothing. I say that I never particularly like Bob hope. He's now the person I was going to meet. A young man with long hair comes up and asks us if he can have our unused cutlery. He picks up a spoon and I tell him I've used it. He doesn't seem to hear me and takes it anyway.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not Important Enough 8/4/09

I'm taking over a medical role in some kind of military organisation from Dave R. Before he leaves I ask him if there are any cases I should follow up on. He says there are a couple of issues with some female staff but he's told them it comes down to hygiene. I see the CO's wife but she doesn't speak to us. I gather we're beneath her notice.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

All Nighters 9/4/09

I'm with a woman. We've just finished a lengthy job. I tell her I've done some long sessions in the past. I say I used to work for Telecom. I make the pint that this is different to Telstra. I say I also did some long jobs when I worked for the Health Department.

Now I'm in another office. Matt is handing out payslips. I know I won't get one because I'm from another area. I look at the desk and see some spoons. I move them out of the way. There is also a book that looks like a photo album. I know it's my homemade edition of Homer. I turn to show it to Matt but he's gone. I open the book and look at the text. I hear the first line of Paradise Lost. "Of Man's first disobedience and the fruit ..."

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Race Against Time 11/4/09

I;m hiding in the storeroom of a hospital ward. I think I'm a criminal of some kind. I'm preparing for something by measuring out a length of adhesive tape. I know a security guard is going to be along soon so I go to lock the door. I look over my shoulder to see if anyone in the ward is watching. I see that this is a dental unit. There are a couple of patients in chairs. They don't see me. I have difficulty locking the door but finally manage it.

Moving Offices

I'm part of a business group that has completed a phase of a project. My group is being moved out and a new group is taking over for the next phase. I have to pack up my desk. There are lots of computer games appearing on the desk. I ask Kevin what to do and he gives me a long explanation I don't understand.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Little Horse 12/4/09

I'm in an office with some other people. It's Friday afternoon before some holidays. Everyone is feeling relaxed waiting for knock off time. Margaret H has to login to some small hospitals. I watch as she rattles off the different usernames and passwords. I think to myself that I'm not authorized to do this and I should be. Then I conclude that I can break into the accounts if I need to. Margaret tells me that the recent rain has caused 170 bodies to rise out of the ground. There's concern that there may be a serial killer about. She says that another theory is that the bodies are actually dummies used in a military exercise. I go up to her desk and see that she has a little horse. I reach out and stroke it and it comes to me. Margaret catches it and gives it a cuddle. When I look again the horse has turned into a little girl. Margaret is brushing her hair briskly. I her her what kind of horse she is and she replies that she's just a horse. I look down at the floor and see that the chocolate I was holding has melted and formed a puddle on the floor. I wonder if I can scrape it up.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Meeting Margaret 13/4/09

Sherrie and I are in America. We've come to meet Margaret. We're driving through suburban streets looking for her country club. We're lost and can't find it. I'm tempted to ask people we pass but don't even though I know my accent will interest them. I ask Sherrie how she's coping with the left hand drive and she says she's not having any trouble. Finally we come to a door at the end of any alley. When we go in and find a big area full of people. We go up to a reception desk to sign in. There are other people doing the same thing. The visitor form is very small and complicated. I get confused and partly fill it out before leaving it. I say that this will have to do. I see that Sherrie hasn't had any trouble with her form. I go to ask the woman behind the desk where I can find Margaret but I have to pause to remember her name. Sherrie looks around the crowd and spots Margaret. As we turn to go I notice that someone has taken the schooner of beer I had and left a middy in its place. I'm a bit annoyed at this but take the middy. As we walk through the crowd Helen, who is now with us, heads off to the side. We follow her to bring her back. I'm annoyed that she's done this. As we turn around I look at some old trees that have been heavily cut back. At first I think they're camphor laurels but Sherrie explains that they're a rare tree and tells me a name I don't recognise. I look around and see a big open space surrounded by trees.

Now I can see Margaret coming towards us. She has blonde hair and looks different to her photograph. There is a young boy with me. I pat him on the head and encourage him to keep up. Sherrie and Margaret embrace and then I reach her. She kisses me quickly on the lips and then we hug. I wonder if she has her parents with her.

Old School

I've been left at an old private school for the holidays. The place is empty except for me. The furnishings are all old wood. It's very beautiful but depressing. I know that there are all sorts of things there but there not for me.

Changing Halls

I'm with a few people in an empty hall. We wait for a while and then a crowd of young people come in. This is our cue to leave. As I leave I wave to them and say goodbye. We go next door to another hall. This is crowded. We find places at a bench. Here a stools. I pick one but someone else takes it. I look around for another one.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mother Is Burning 14/4/09

I'm watching a story about a family in colonial times. One of the boys comes running into the room with his sleeve on fire. He calls out that his mother is on fire and her arm is being badly burned. There's some confusion and then a tall black man comes up and lies down on top of her to put out the flames. I wonder if he'll get his jacket damaged. It turns out that he is a messenger. He has an order for the father of the family to go to another part of the state to act as a judge.

Black and White Music

I'm driving with a black man. He asks me if I'd like to change the radio station to one that plays white music. I reply that I don't mind. I add that I enjoy the music and the company.

Now we're in a small shop. I see some information about the upcoming prosecution of Richard Nixon for rape and murder. I say to the woman behind the counter that his conviction would be a big deal for America and she agrees.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Preparing for a Bushfire 15/4/09

Sherrie and I are walking up the hill towards home. On our right I see a large building. It's a firestation. We go inside and I see that the staff are Indonesian or Malayan. We can see that they are preparing for a bushfire. I talk to one of the staff and say that we'll come back down to help if we can be sure that our house is safe from the fire. I look out across the area behind the building. This is an area of low scrubby plants and dry grass. Further off I see a freeway.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not Coming Back 16/4/09

I'm with another person. We're travellers and we've joined a group in the desert. We've been accepted by the group but now it's time to return. I know I won't be coming back and this means leaving my partner. I realise that one of the group is going to be my guide and this means that he won't be returning either. I'm rather shocked that he is going to make this sacrifice for me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Going the Wrong Way 17/4/09

I'm driving at Alstonville when I realise I'm going the backwards. I drive in reverse around a corner and keep going until I find a turnoff. I pull into this and see that I'm in the carpark of a school. There are lots of parents and teachers and pupils. I gather it's a training day. I drive around until I can get back on the road.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Properties of Dreams 18/4/09

I'm talking to a man and a woman. They want to talk about their dreams. I ask the woman to recount her dream but as she speaks the man interrupts. It's as if he thinks they've both had the same dream. I ask him to wait and encourage her to continue. I'm hopeful that I can see something in her dream that she's missed.

Now I'm sitting on the ground gathering up leaves and putting them into a plastic bag. I'm talking to the woman about the nature of dreams. I point out that in a dream you can be watching someone dance and be dancing yourself. I call this the confusion of the first and third persons.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Flammable Trees 19/4/09

I'm listening to a woman telling how the balcony of a house was stolen and used elsewhere. The theft was concealed by faking a fire. She explains that there were several types of tree near the house and these caught fire quickly.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Crooked Cops 20/4/09

I'm walking through a police station in Italy. There are policemen lounging around lazily. I go to the back of the room where a cop is talking to a dope dealer. He says he's going to make up two batches of dope. This strikes me as going to far. The dealer measures out some dope from his stash to mix with the policeman's stuff. I gather this is part of the way to dilute the dope to stretch it to two lots. The dope is put into a pot and covered with some sphagnum moss so that it looks like an ordinary plant. There is even a weed growing out of the top.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cities In Flight 21/4/09

I'm in the story of "Cities In Flight". I'm talking to  a crew member on a strange planet. In the distance I can see a saucer shaped building like the Academy of Science in Canberra. The crew member seems to want to leave the crew. I say that he's done well and should give himself a 1700% bonus.

Now I'm walking with Sherrie. I find a copy of the complete "Cities In Flight" series. It's a little rectangular block about half the size of my hand. I look at the first few pages and try to work out what part of the story it is. It doesn't look familiar. I conclude it's part of the story of Bliss Wagoner.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Three Woman 24/4/09

A long narrative dream about three women. They go to the edge of a settlement to live. I think they were lovers at some point. Some men join them. One of them dies.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

PC Support 25/4/09

I'm doing PC support in the Telecom building. There's a job on the second floor and I go down in the lift with Isabel. It strikes me as a bit odd that I should be teamed with her because we have a history but she doesn't seem to mind. She tells me that she's finished a big book she was reading. I ask her when she went to bed, expecting her to say that it was very late, but she says 8:30. I comment that this is even earlier than me. I add that I'm usually in bed by 9:30.

Now we're in the office where the PC is. I ask someone where it is but they don't know. I look around and see that the place is very crowded and cramped.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ellen's Tapestry 26/4/09

I'm talking to Ellen. She says she's put a new tapestry in the interview area upstairs. I go up the stairs to see. I have a handful of paper towels. I look around but can't see the tapestry. I put the towels on a table rather untidily and then head back down the stairs. I pass a man coming up. I look down and see an object that's about the size and shape of a vitamin pill. I pick it up and see that it's a recording cassette. I take out my recorder and check to see that it's empty. I put the cassette into the recorder and then eject it again. I conclude that it must be mine. I briefly wonder what would be on it if it isn't mine.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Talking About Music 27/4/09

I'm with Sherrie and someone else. We're walking down the centre of a road. Sherrie ushers me to the side of the road. I look down the hill and see a shopping centre. It reminds me of the Burwood shops. I can see a vertical sign with the word "women" written down it. I can see that it's hand written.

Now I'm walking in a crows in the shopping area. A woman passes me talking loudly on her phone. She's telling someone about some music she likes.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Sacrifice 28/4/09

I'm in a house with some other people. After a while I realise that the man in charge is going to kill someone as a sacrifice. I see a plastic sheet being laid out on the floor of one of the rooms and it dawns on mew that I'm the intended victim. I go into the kitchen looking for a weapon to defend myself. I see some knives in a drawer. Most of them are bread and butter knives but I find a small knife with a serrated blame and conceal it in my sleeve. The leader comes in and I brandish the kniofe at him. I don't know if I can kill him. He stares me down and takes the knife off me. I feel defenceless.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Two Bats 1/5/09

I've been called to come out at night. I see that I'm wearing a short dressing gown. I walk past a busy cafeteria and see Dave Gr and a rather stylish woman sitting at a table. I consider going in to say hello but decide not to because it looks like they're on a date and don't want to intrude.

Now I'm in a pub. Rod H comes up with a big jug of beer. I find this a bit odd because I know he doesn't drink. I want to go home because it's late but someone tells me I have to wait so I decide to have a glass of beer. I look for the jug but someone has taken it to another table.

Now I'm walking down a street in a suburban shopping centre. I see that I have two baseball bats in my hands. One is very old and the handle is coming to bits. I think I've picked it up somewhere. The other bat is one I've brought with me for self defence. I meet David G and show him the bats. I wonder if I should put the old one back where I found it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Scientology Videos 2/5/09

A fragment in which I've downloaded some instructional videos but begin to suspect that they are made by the scientologists. This theme permeated dreams most of the night.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Looking For Coal 3/5/09

I'm in a garden with Kathy P. I think we're married. As we walk around I give her a cuddle. I examine my feels for her and conclude that even though I'm fond of her I don't love her. I think she knows this.

Now I'm at work. Mike has come back from holidays. He asks me how things have gone. I tell him about a course I've attended on a new operating system. As we talk we walk over to Crawford House. As we go up the ramp Mike abruptly says he wants a wheelbarrow full of coal. I'm a bit put out that he wasn't really interested in what I was saying and thinks he can give me orders like this but I don't say anything. He goes into the building and I push the wheelbarrow along thinking where I can find coal. I decide to try Stores. I walk along outside the Stores area looking in the windows. I'm struck by how much stuff is inside. I see Kathy working on something on the floor and go in. There are a lot of other people with requests. I have to wait while Kathy attends to another person and then I tell her what I'm after. She says that there aren't many places that use coal and I tell her that it isn't for work. She nods and says "foreign order" knowingly. She give me a piece of what looks like pawpaw skin with tow names on it. She says the only place she can think of is the Toys area. I gather that this is some sort of social work group. I struggle to read the phone numbers on the skin.

Now it's lunch time. I leave Stores and go to the cafeteria. As I walk along the loading dock I hear a woman's voice calling my name. I look around and only see some men behind me. I turn away and hear the voice again. I look again and this time I see that one of the men is Chas from The Chaser. I laugh and say to him that I hear the contralto voice of a beautiful woman and then only see some bloke. As we talk we enter the cafeteria. This is a very big open space. It's been decorated with an Arabic motif. The tables have been replaced by umbrellas with rings of cushions around them. I can see some settings fort one person as well. I walk along the food counter looking for my colleagues. As I walk I wonder what it would be like to completely go it alone and not have dealings with anyone. I conclude that this is a rather self-punishing thought and I wouldn't do it even if I could.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Replacement Car 4/5/09

My car is in for repairs and I'm driving a replacement from the repair shop. It's brightly coloured and covered with logos for car products. There is a young woman from the garage with me. She's wearing overalls. We drive along Rowley Rd. I see that the space in front of the house is occupied so I drive further along the street and then reverse. I go quite fast. When I get back to the house I see that the space is now empty. I park the car and we get out. Dad is there. He immediately starts walking around the car inspecting it and finding faults. I'm a bit annoyed at this. I realise I should introduce the young woman but I can't remember her name. While I try and recall it I see that she has gone down the path and met Mum. She introduces herself but I don't catch her name.

Miniature Cars

I'm driving a red station wagon to the repair shop. When I get there I see that there are other cars arriving. A man is arranging the parking. When he's finished and I get out of the car I realise that I'll have to walk. I head out along a highway. It reminds me of North Sydney. I come to an area of astroturf. Then I see that part of the road goes into a tunnel. As I descend into the tunnel I talk to my brother on the phone. I say that we'll be able to tell if the signal goes through concrete. As I walk along the footpath beside the road I see three model cars on the road. I know they are old Chrysler cars. I wonder if I should get them off the road before they get run over.

Bloody Phones

I'm at Five Dock. I've been asleep and I realise that it's after 11 am. I have to ring work to say that I'm not coming in. I pick up the phone but Helen is using it. I get my mobile out and walk around the house looking for a signal. I'm getting rather annoyed. I go into the dining room and Dad starts to make a comment about my bad temper but I walk out. I pick up a big phone with extra functions. The buttons with numbers are really tiny. I go into my parents' bedroom and throw it onto the bed in disgust.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Who's Driving? 5/5/09

I'm in the car on the Nimbin Road. I suddenly realise that I'm in the passenger seat and no-one is at the wheel. I reach across and take the steering wheel with one hand and start to guide the car. I'm aware that this will be tricky because I can't reach the pedals but I'm quite calm. I look for a place to pull off the road. A big truck pulls into a spot I was aiming for so I have to continue on.

Looking Good, George

I'm in the kitchen of a flat. It's crowded with people. I gather that they are about to leave. I want to make some coffee but it's difficult because of the crowd. I excuse myself and lean between two women to pour some water into the sink. I see George sitting in a chair. I go up to him and comment that he's looking good. He replies that he's feeling quite well. I look again and some of the healthy glow on his face has started to fade.

With Isabel

I'm at Tweed. Everyone has gone but Isabel is there. She's inHelen's room getting ready to go out. She tells me that she's going to the Car Boot Market ans asks me if I want to go. I look out of the window and see that it's raining. My back is sore and I tell her that on balance I've decided to stay home.

Taken Over

I'm walking through the outskirts of a town to a newly built swimming pool. There is no-one with me and I'm hoping the pool will be deserted.

Now I've reached the pool and a strange force has taken advantage of the fact that I'm alone to take over my body. I struggle fiercely but I can't move. Some men nearby laugh at me because I'm staring blankly as I struggle.

Now I'm inside a building. I'm still paralysed. The leader of the men comes up to me and says he's going to do something nasty to me. I get the feeling he's planning some kind of sexual assault. I struggle as he comes closer.

Now the controlling influence has shifted from me to the man. I look at a poster on the wall that tells how a woman and her two children were brutally killed by the influence. I'm angry at the man and start to beat him up while he's paralysed.

Paul's Chicken

I'm in a cafeteria. I see Paul B leaving. He has a pet chicken on a lead. I have a quick flash of what it looked like when it was young and see that it's now quite grown.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Condescension 6/5/09

I'm in a room with a couple of other people. There are old terminals on benches. Mike has come back from holidays. He comments that it must have felt like old times for me because I had to fix some old systems. I find his manner rather patronising.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Welcome Wagon 7/5/09

Two brothers want me listen to some of their music. One is keener than the other. He persuades me to come to a special place he has setup in some cowbales. There's a chair made of bales of hay and a CD player. There is also a small box like a glasses case. I know it contains dope and other smoking equipment. He calls it the "welcome wagon". Before I sit down I take a look around. I see a crop growing outside. I try to work out what it is. I finally decide it's chickpeas because I find a box with some chickpeas in it. I call out to the brother that that's what it is.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cancer Ward 8/5/09

I'm in the cancer ward of a hospital. As I lie in bed a nurse comes up and give me an injection in the leg. I look along the ward and see some grevilleas with birds in them. I reflect that it would be quite peaceful to die looking at flowers and birds. A nurse comes up to give me another shot. This time she pushes a large tube into my leg and pushes it back and forth. It's quite a violent procedure.

Doing the Dishes

I'm in a house where there's been  a party. As the guests leave I realise it's time to do the dishes. I go into the kitchen and start getting ready. I start sorting dishes and find that someone has already done some washing up. I go into another room to find somewhere to store the clean dishes. Then it occurs to me that since it's a dream I can just imagine that the dishes have been done and everything has been put away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Angry At Dad 9/5/09

I wake up in bed. There are some people around me. I tell them I was really angry at Dad the previous day. I reach under the blankets and produce a bottle of my home brew. I say that I was so angry that I nearly hit him with the bottle.

Nodding Dog

I'm watching Tony Blair and his female assistant. They're at an environmental conference. They're listening to someone giving a talk. Blair's head is nodding rhythmically but I get the impression that he's not taking it in.

Gran At A Party

I'm at a party. I think it's at Five Dock. Tony Blair has just arrived. I greet him and he takes off his coat. I'm polite even though I don't think much of him.

Now I find Gran. I give her a big hug and she reciprocates. We exchange rather risque banter for a while.

Now I'm putting glasses away. I know everyone else is in the next room watching a :Four Corners" program about the Stephanie Meyer Twilight books. I'd like to see this but decide to finish putting things away.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Arrest in Vietnam 10/5/09

Sherrie and I are holidaying in Vietnam. We've broken some law and the police are after us. We try to hide behind the car but I look up and see a policeman. We're taken into custody.

Now we're in a police station. The first policeman to speak to us is angry and abusive. It's scary. Then a woman talks to us. She explains what we did wrong. She shows us a video that we took of ourselves sliding down a sandy slope. I gather we inadvertently went across a border without permission.

Reset Button

I'm outside a building. There's a cabinet that only I can open. I know that the power inside has gone off repeatedly and has to be reset. I open the cabinet and hit the reset button. I wonder why no-one has said anything about the power failures. I also think about the advisability of resetting the power without danger tags.

Now I'm in the computer room. It's got a lot more space because some of the racks have been removed. I tell Kevin that we can also get rid of the old Kyogle machine.

Now I'm by myself. I look at a big screen on the wall. The picture is a bit blurry. As I look at it Nellie and Diane P come in from a back door. They walk across the room and out the front door.

I'll Get To You

I'm in a office fixing a problem. The blonde physio comes in asks me for my help. I ask her name and she says Julia. I tell her to send me the details in an email. I look at an email from Steve W complaining about IT. It's full of unfair criticism. I'm tempted to send a reply on behalf of the department but I'm not sure it's my job to do this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Wouldn't It Be Great If ... 11/5/09

I'm in a meditation class being given by Belinda. Joy is sitting next to me. She leans over and says "wouldn't it be great if this was a dream". I'm very struck by this idea and answer enthusiastically.

Now we're preparing to meditate. I decide to go to the toilet before we start. I go into the toilet and close the door. I see that another door is open so I close that as well. I look around and get the impression that it's okay to piss on the floor because the room looks like it's been hosed out. I start pissing on a soft toy that's lying on the floor and then think better of it and go to the toilet.

Backups and Brett

I'm outside Crawford House. It's evening. I realise that I haven't setup any backups for my virtual machines. I start to walk down toward Laurel Ave and then stop. I look back and see Brett crossing the road. He looks like he has a small dog on his shoulder. I decide that he probably has matters in hand and I'll leave it to him.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Finding the Negativity 12/5/09

I'm with a group of people who are trying to be psychic. The group is run by an instructor. I gather he has had a dispute with a man who was sitting next to me. The man has left and the leader blames him for things not going well.

Now I'm trying to tap into the negativity generated by a past event. I do this by stirring a container full of objects covered in water with a big soup spoon. Nothing happens. I gather than no-one else has had results either.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

This Is A Dream 15/5/09

I've come to a picnic area in the bush. Sherrie is with me. It's pitch black and I can't see a thing. I move around cautiously and discover that there are other people present. I look around and see a light in a toilet block nearby. I see Sherrie through a window.

Now Sherrie and I are riding in a bus through Sydney. I realise that I'm dreaming. I turn to Sherrie and say "Do you know, this is a dream". I don't think she believes me. I look ahead and see that the road forks into two. On each part I see a child in a pedal car. Each child has white socks that flash as they pedal. The lucidity fades.

Now I'm walking near Central in Sydney. I pass several small bars full of rather sad looking men.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Waiting for the Others 16/5/09

I'm with Dave G is Crawford House. We're going to join some others for lunch. We go down the stairs and out the fire door. I see a bottle that people are using to prop the door open. I comment on this and throw it away from the door.

Now we're in an apartment. The others haven't shown up yet. I look out of the window and see Jon C. I comment to Dave that he must have been a handsome man when he was young and he agrees. After a few minutes Jon comes in with some other people.

Now I'm outside sitting at a table with some people in Molesworth St. I don't know any of them. I flirt mildly with a woman sitting opposite me. I hear a sound and look up. There's a hovercraft coming towards us. It passes overhead and I expect a strong downdraught but it's very mild. I'm surprised that it can fly so high.

Margaret Comes to Visit

Margaret has come to visit. I pick her up at the airport and we drive to Five Dock. We go up Victoria Rd and turn left at Drummoyne shops. As we do along Lyons Rd I point out the buildings of the CBD in the distance. Margaret points to a tree and says she recognises it from the airport but I tell her the one she's thinking of is way up north across the harbour. As we drive I notice that there are lots of trees and parks. I'm pleased that the place looks so nice.

Now we've reached my parents' house. It's unfamiliar. I go into the lounge room. It has ploished wooden floors. I see some big oddly shaped fruits. I gather these are special pawpaws they've got in for Margaret. I introduce Margaret to my parents and they start talking about how nice it is for me to have found a girlfriend. I'm embarrassed by this.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Monsters 19/5/09

It's the end of a long epic like "Otherland". I'm with some other people in my parents' bedroom at Five Dock. We realise that not all of the monsters in the story have been killed. We try to hide as some come to the window.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A New Job 20/5/09

I've started a new job. I go to the office manager to find out what I'm going to be doing. During the course of the conversation I volunteer that I have some experience with SQL. I stress that I'm not an expert but say that it might come in handy.

Now John has joined us. I tell him about the SQL and he reacts negatively. He asks me if I'm crazy. I explain that I wasn't claiming to be an expert but he isn't mollified.

Now I've been fobbed off to another manager. He doesn't know what to do with me either but I see that he has a PC for me and I wonder if it's any good. I look around for a desk and see one with milk and cups on it. I decide that it isn't suitable because people will be putting things on it all the time.

Mutiny on the Bounty

I'm in an office building with a central staircase. I go up and pass a place where there are piles of books that are going to be disposed of. I see a copy of "The Mutiny on the Bounty" and pick it up. There is another book I noted earlier but I can't find it. I continue on up the stairs and see that there is no guard rail by the drop.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Theatre Manager 24/5/09

I've taken on  a new job of managing a big theatre in Canberra. It's my first day. I've driven there from Goulburn. I'm not sure yet whether the commuting will be too much. I don't really know what my duties are. I go into the auditorium. There's a big crowd of people going through a registration process. I see some people I know and talk to them for a while.

Now I'm leaving the auditorium. I see a woman pushing a man in a wheelchair and go to help. The man is trying to open a pair of heavy sliding doors. He gets one open and gives me a rather flimsy sort of key to open the other. When we've got the chair through the door I talk to them for a while. It turns out that they know Annette H. I gather they don't think much of them. The woman says that when she had a chance to be brave she failed. I tell them I knew her from my last job as head of medical records at Liverpool Hospital.

Now I'm in the foyer. I tell someone about an idea I read about that conserves heat. It involves covering the lights and leaving them on. The person points out that this was a good idea in Germany but doesn't make sense here.

Now I go into the back room. I want to look at the big boom arm that moves things around on stage.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Danish Visitors 25/5/09

I'm with a couple who have two Danish backpackers as visitors. They are stowing palm fronds into the back of a van. It becomes clear that the man is not well disposed to the Danes and leaves. I'm relieved that he won't embarrass them.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Tracey and her Daughter 26/5/09

Sherrie and I are standing on a corner looking across a suburban street. It's night and I can see into the ground floor unit of a block of flats on the opposite corner. I see that this is where Tracey and her daughter live. Tracey is getting the girl ready for bed. For a moment I wonder about their relationship and then see the love and humour with which she treats the child.

Back Seat

Sherrie and I are standing on Hunter St opposite Crawford House. Now we're sitting behind a man. He turns and gives us a curious look and I see that we have climbed into the back seat of his car. I point this out to Sherrie and we get out of the car. I'm a bit embarrassed by this and give the man a rather rueful pat on the arm by way of an apology.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ignored 27/5/09

I'm in a house. I'm reminded about of the old cartoon about Robert the dog that turns out to be a girl. Some people come to the door and say that they have to inoculate our dogs to prevent and illness. I let them in but I'm a bit dubious. I'm quite shocked when they give a doberman an injection. The person grabs and fold of skin on the dog's back and pushes the needle in so far that it comes out of the skin on the other side. I hope Sherrie doesn't see this because I know that she'd be upset.

Now I'm outside. Someone says I have to go to the meditation centre with Bob H's two daughters. I go up to them and we get into a car. I'm in the back seat. The girls don't say a word to me. I'm tempted to introduce myself but I don't because I'm quite put out. I say a soft hello to someone on the back seat with me. The girls are busy talking about the Olympics with the young man driving.

Now we're at the meditation centre. I'm expecting to see people I know but they're all strangers. Bob's daughters are busy talking to people but no one speaks to me. I'm quite upset and want to leave.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Confronting the Bushies 28/5/09

I've bought a book about all the bad things the Bush Administration did. It's a very thick paperback. I go to the bookshelf behind my desk and put it on the shelf. I walk past another desk where Dick Cheney is sitting. He says something nasty about the book but I ignore him. A woman reporter has come to interview him. I notice that she is quite well endowed. I see Cheney looking at her breasts and call out to her that he is looking at her tits.

Now I've come back to find that the book is gone. I know that Cheney has taken it and I'm very angry. I resolve to find him and get it back.

Now I'm dangling from a strap attached to a plane in flight. Donald Rumsfeld is hanging from a strap nearby. He's wearing a military uniform. He threatens me with a gun. I tell him that if he fires the gun he'll probably make the plane crash. I'm determined to face him down.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Marking the Power Station 30/5/09

I've pulled off the highway at a power station. I want to have a leak. I walk around the building to the back. I know I have to make a note of my presence. I make a depression in the grass as I walk but then I realise that it's easier to mark the concrete footpath. I have a thick grease pencil and start writing "2/10" on the path. This is to show when I was there. I can see other dates on the concrete. They're smaller than mine. I see a man in a truck up ahead and beyond him is another man also marking dates.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Old Operating System 31/5/09

I'm in my bedroom at Five Dock. I'm looking at some documentation for an Amiga emulator. I see that it can transfer data from a real Amiga to a PC and also has web browsing and other modern utilities. I decide that even though the system is out of date it might be worthwhile to use for watching AVI's.

Now I'm in the loungeroom. Mum has just come in. I can see that she's quietly pleased about something and then remember that Charlie has recently died. I see an ornament on the mantelpiece. It's a glass globe on a stand. I rotate the globe and see that it's dusty. I go over to a table where there is a big tray of cold meat. Peter CL is there. He puts a large piece of meat aside for me but I only take a small portion.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Handicrafts 1/6/09

Sherrie and I have arrived in Nimbin. There's some kind of handicrafts fair on. Dad arrives to pick us up. We meet him outside the pizzeria. We both have a craft work to sell. We cover them with glue. I give mine to Sherrie and she goes off to try and sell them. I have some information about the bad effects of a certain drug. My materials are in a box. There's a photo that appears to be at the bottom of a bucket of water. It shows how the teeth are attacked by the drug. I try to interest people in this information.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Comedy Show 2/6/09

I'm in Haymarket walking down George St toward Central.I come to four theatres in a row. I go past the first three and go into the fourth. I have a feel that the shows in the others area bit off. The one I enter has a comedy show with Gina Riley. She is in the foyer showing people to their seats. I'm ready to go in but she delays until I realise that she's waiting for a tip. I fish out some dollar coins from my pocket and give them to her and we go in. I go down the aisle and find a seat on the right. I don't want to get too close to the stage in case the actors use people in the audience as targets. There are two men in front of me. After a while there's a break and the two men get up. I see a rather distinguished man standing in the aisle. He's wearing an immaculate suit. I seem to recognise him and we talk for a while. He tells me he's a retired military man. I gather he left under circumstances not to his liking. As he talks he gets increasingly vehemnt and I realise that he's a bit unbalanced.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Dictation Test 4/6/09

I'm in a competition to see how well I can take dictation. There is another person competing. He is rather unprepossessing and gives the impression of not being too bright. Marek is playing the recording to be written on a small recorder. The other man goes first and then I have a try. It's not easy and I stop the player several times. Despite this I'm sure that I'll win. When it's time for the announcement I say that the other contestant should win as encouragement. I feel good that I've done this generous act.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ruby Falls 6/6/09

I'm with Sherrie. We're watching a group of Chinese athletes walking along an empty stormwater canal. They don't seem to be aware of the danger of a flash flood. I point out that there's a dirt path alongside the canal. It leads up a steep slope. I climb up with difficulty. Ruby is with me. When we reach a high point above the canal she falls over the edge. I look down and see that she's in the bushes a long way down. She's not moving. I'm desperate to get to her but I don't know how. I look back at the canal and see that it's now full. Sherrie is swimming strongly along it in the direction of where Ruby fell. I feel helpless because I don't think I'm a good enough swimmer to follow her. I have a metal briefcase in my hand and I slam it down on the ground repeatedly in frustration. I'm very concerned that Ruby may be dead.

Too Tired to Drive

Sherrie is driving along a road in suburbs. We're on our way to Brisbane. She tells me she's very tired. I don't take this too seriously until she starts to verr towards the kerb. I have to reach across and take the whell to prevent an accident. I decide that I'd better drive.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Big Spider 7/6/09

I'm in Sherrie's room. There's a big spider on the bed. I know it's escaped from a jar where it's kept. I try to catch it without hurting it. I try to get it back into the jar but see that it has coffee in it and I'm not sure that this won't poison the spider.

Two New Dogs

Ruby and Dudley are chasing something in the garden. At first I think it's a rabbit but when they come back inside I see they've brought a puppy with them. I tell Sherrie about this and then see that there's another puppy as well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

In Iraq 8/6/09

I'm with a delegation investigating matters in Iraq. I'm talking to a young medical officer. He tells me about a problem with the computers used to read barcodes on slides. He says he checked the version of the OS and found it was the wrong one. I take a slide and try to read it and see what he means. I tell him that I've encountered the same problem.

Now I'm sitting next to the officer on a sofa. He explains that some people in the army get free medical care while others have to pay varying amounts. I ask him if he thinks this is a good idea and he indicates that he doesn't. He doesn't actually say this. He agrees with me that it's bad for morale. I add that this is particularly so in an expeditionary force.

Now I'm looking out of the windows. I see a big house and ask if this is one of Saddam's palaces. The medico says no. He says it's the HQ of a tank regiment. I can see some SUV's in a parking lot but no tanks. He says he doesn't know where they are. I look in another direction and see a huge building complex on an island. It has a road running out to it. I get the impression that the island and the road have been artifically constructed. The doctor says that this was a palace. I look around and see that the area looks quite neat and tidy. I conclude that it's been cleaned up to make a good impression.

Now we're going to lunch at a restaurant. The others go in before me. As I reach the big doors of the restaurant a huge soldier comes up. I go in in front of him. I go up to the front of the building. I try to make up my mind about what to eat. Kevin comes up and pulls me aside. I gather the big soldier is waiting.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Passing Through 9/6/09

I've arrived at a train or bus station. I'm passing through the city and wonder if I should get something to eat on my way. At first I think that it will be a hassle trying to eat as I go but then I change my mind and go into a food court. It's pretty empty. I see a stall selling seafood and go over. There are some people standing around. They don't seem to be queued up so I go to the counter. As I do this a blond woman in a stewardess uniform pushes in front of me. At first I'm annoyed but then I I decide that she was there when I arrived so she can go first. The man behind the counter tells me she has a bad temper so I'm glad I didn't make a fuss. I order a plate of oysters. They look like biscuits. I ask for some chips to go with them. I pick up a tiny little morsel.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Help With a Fire 10/6/09

I'm walking towards my house. I pass a property that I recognise as Dina's place. There's a fire along the boundary. I get home and tell Sherrie about the fire and suggest we go and spray it with then hose. I figure it's the neighbourly thing to do. Sherrie agrees and we head down a corridor. We emerge at the fence. I can't see any fire. I notice the grass is very tall on the other side of the fence. I'm relieved that the property isn't in danger.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Fragments 12/6/09

I'm with a small woman. We embrace warmly. To my surprise she says she wants to come home with me and have sex. Even though we're a couple I wasn't expecting this. I agree happily. We go into a supermarket. I tell her that my parents will be in the house. She says she doesn't mind.

Latvian Dances

I'm in  a ballroom. There is going to be Latvian dancing. I see a woman I know on the other side of the room and go over to her. The I go back to the other side of the hall. There is a girl sitting there. I know she is out of sorts and sulking.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Storm Coming 13/6/09

I'm travelling with Dave G on business. We come to a country town. I look up and see low clouds swirling around. It's almost like the start of a tornado. We go into a pub to wait. While we're there a man accuses me of stealing something from him. I go back outside and see that the tornado had dissipated but the clouds are even lower.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Changing Movies 14/6/09

I'm with a group of people going to the movies. We go into a theatre and I see that the movie is called "Bob". I know that this is a rather mawkish story and I'm not keen to see it. We go up some stairs to another theatre.

Now we're sitting around a long table. One person produces a flat pack of chips. They're more like chapatis. She rather reluctantly shares them with the others. After a while the people around me start to complain that they feel sick. They start to talk about having swine flu. I tell one person to touch my hand to show that I'm not hot. I'm a bit skeptical and think that the others may be talking themselves into it.

Now we're outside. One woman is in a car. She's qute sick. I notice the wringkles around her mouth. I jokingly ask when the euthanasia will take place.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Holosync Dreams 15/6/09

Brett comes up to me and tells me about a new type of Holosync. We talk about it for a while and then he says he's going to check out a form for use with and iPod or iPhone.

Now I'm using the new HS. I can feel changes happening in my brain. It's like waves running through my head. At first I resist but then I let go and let it take its course.

At High School

I'm at DBHS. I'm on the second floor with some people. I want to take a piss but I can't find a toilet. At one point I go to piss in a sink but then think better of it. I leave and go down the stairs near the library and come out on the ground floor. I walk towards the headmaster's office. I still can't find a toilet.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Guarded Baby 16/6/09

I'm walking along a street. I see a baby in a small alcove up against a wall. At first I think it's unsafe to leave it unprotected but then I see that it's being guarded by an Alsatian. No-one will be able to get to the baby without going past the dog.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Marrying Sally 18/6/09

I'm in a loungeroom with some people. One of them is Sally H. We talk for a while and she suggests we get married. I'm surprised at this but find the idea attractive and agree.

Now we're lying together on the couch. We start to kiss and cuddle. I find her surprisingly soft.

Now Steve and I are walking down the drive from the loading dock to Hunter St. We're discussing the things that Sally would find unacceptable because of her upbringing. These are mostly sexual in nature. Steve points out that this is because she was born in England.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mal's Daughter 19/6/09

I'm in a hall with Mal A and some other people. We're here to see his daughter. I gather that she's been excluded from school and won't be going on. We sit at a table and she comes and joins us. She says that she has a small project that involves writing a book. Mal stands up and sings part of a song. I gather this is a family thing related to the book. I can see that he has tears in his eyes. I'm quite touched. He wipes his eyes and sits down again. I get the impression that he was angry at his daugher but has forgiven her.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Space Circus 21/6/09

I'm in a gathering of different people. They come from all sorts of cultures. I think they may be from different planets. The group I'm with is going to put on a circus show. I wonder from group to group. Everyone is drinking and eating. I go to the bar and discover that the grog is free. The bartender gives me a special match. I don't know whether to light it or not.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Strange Buildings 22/6/09

I'm walking down a city street with another man. The buildings are unfamiliar and as I look at them I realise that I'm dreaming. I yell out to the man that this is a dream. He looks at me rather sceptically. I try to hold the lucidity but it soon fades.


Virtual Hospital

I'm with Sherrie in the backyard at Five Dock. It's a holiday and I'm looking at a virtual hospital system based on Cessnock Hospital. I go into the system to explore. I push a wheelchair along as I go. I walk through empty corridors until I come to a small courtyard. I see and ants nest. The wheelchair contains a butterfly and it gets taken into the nest. I break the nest open to retrieve the butterfly.

Now I'm walking along a city street. I walk past a bookshop and look in the window for bargains but don't see any.

Now I'm talking to Colin T. He shows me a newspaper that talks about a major disruption to the hospital system. I realise that this may have been caused by my excursion into the virtual hospital. I feel really guilty and decide I have to tell Dave and go to see his secretary. She tells me that he is flying down to Sydney to talk about the outage. She says I can phone him before his plane takes off. I call him and explain about my visit to the virtual hospital.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Red Cross Bus 23/6/09

I'm outside the house at Five Dock talking with a young girl of about 10. I point to the tree and tell her that I used to climb it all the time. I look up into the tree for the spots I used to roost in. The girl listens for a while and then offers me a joint. I'm a bit shocked at this.

Now I'm going to my car which is parked outside the Stewarts' place. I walk along the street until I'm opposite the house. As I'm about to cross the street a bus comes out of the driveway. All the Stewart family are in it. It's marked with a red cross. After the bus leaves John and I go up the drive and into the house. We find a display of ties at a counter. John selects one. I know this is the second tie he's picked.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Classes in Ada 24/6/09

I'm with Dave R and a woman. Dave shows me a device with a thin cable and a small object at the end that looks like a red and white Panadol capsule. He says that it's programmed in Ada.

Now we're outside a lecture theatre. We're going to attend a class in Ada but the door is locked. After a while Dave manages to get it open and we go inside. We look for seats and find three seats in the middle of a row. We have to work our way past some people sitting in the row. Dave and the woman face one way as they go and I face the other. I notice that I'm going to be sitting next to an attractive young woman in a miniskirt.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Belinda Gets Mad 27/7/09

I'm with a group of people. We're sitting outside Belinda's house. One of the people throws something that breaks the glass in the back door. I think the person thinks it doesn't matter because the glass has the be replaced anyway. Belinda comes out of the house. She's really angry. She tells the people off and says they can't come back any more. I wonder if that includes me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Books For Andrew 28/6/09

I'm sitting with some people on a sofa. Opposite me is Kevin's son Andrew. I'm telling him about books that have a good story line and form a series. I say that some detective novels are like that.

Printer Buttons

I've returned to work after having to go home. It's about 4pm. I pull up outside Mental Health and go into the dungeon. Marek and Brett are there. Marek shows me a new printer. It has a display that indicates a set of different error conditions. I turn things on and off the see the displays.

Now I'm talking to Brett. I tell him I had a dream about him. I explain that in the dream there was an area behind the machine room. I go up to the glass to show him what I mean.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Slimey Screens 29/6/09

I'm in a workshop with Dave G and another person. Dave shows me some screens from something. They're covered in green slime. He says he's going to check on something in Port Macquarie and leaves. I go to a computer and logon to a Port Macquarie system. I get in okay but then I can't figure out how to logoff.

Now Dave has returned. He says that since I'm going to leave early he wants me to pass on a message to one of the maintenance men called Doug. He tells me that Doug is the son of another maintenance worker.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Book of Shadows 1/7/09

I'm walking along a road with Brett. I tell him about an ad I saw on the net. It offered 500 different pages so you could create your own Book of Shadows. Brett says something about the origins of this practice and I comment that it was connected with Wicca. He says this is wrong.

Whippersnipper

I'm at the back of a block of land with some children. I'm using a whippersnipper to trim the grass. It doesn't work very well. I go to the corner of the block which is marked by a tree. I know the neighbour is an unpleasant person. Then I go down a slope. I can see a patch of spikey grass. I try to trim it but have no success.

Arabic Men

My car is stopped in the driveway of a service station. I know I'm going to have to leave it there but I don't want it to be in the way. I can see that if I don't move it it will interfere with other cars leaving the area. While I'm pondering what to do two men walk past. They're talking in Arabic. I think to myself how gutteral it sounds. My first thought is to greet them but they don't look very friendly so I don't.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Manual Gears 3/7/09

I'm in a car driving in the city. John is with me. I realise the car is a manual and crunch the gears badly. I have another go and get it right. We come to a roundabout and I have to turn right but I'm still struggling with the gears and we go straight on. We go down a street that reminds me of Market St and come to a canal.

Now John and I are walking along the road next to the canal. I look around and see vacant lots and old industrial buildings. John tells me that he used to work for a company that supplied props for all the TV shows. He says that I can name any show and he can point to something that his company supplied. I name an American show and he says that only worked on Australian productions.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Don't Interrupt 5/7/09

I'm with Belinda. She's telling me something but I interrupt to say something myself. I realise that I've done this before and I'm being rude. I apologise and ask her to continue.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Black Crow 6/7/09

I enter a room. There are a couple of men there. In one corner I see a computer. It's working out the evolution of a constellation called the Black Crow. I know that one of the men is an astronomer. I climb onto a large bed in the middle of the room. I say to the astronomer that the thing I find annoying about the universe is that everything in it runs on causality but the universe itself isn't caused. I add that it's almost enough to make you postulate a god. I add that I don't believe that.

Now I hear a woman's voice from another room. She says that we should ring up and order some fish from a local fish shop. She says that there is killer whale on the menu. I add facetiously that I'd like to order a couple of baby seals.

Now we've decide to all go to the shop. We get ready to go outside. I look at a truck that belongs to Sherrie. It's very square. I'm a bit surprised that she would drive something like that.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Box of Grain 8/7/09

I'm with some others in a terrace house. Two girls live there. My companions and I are spooks of some kind and we're supposed to stop the girls' activities. I go upstairs and find a box full of grain. I start to cover it up so I can carry it. Malcolm Turnbull tries to take it off me but after a brief struggle I take the box and give it to one of the girls. I reflect that I may be making a mistake and she may be a criminal but I decide that I didn't want Malcolm to have his way.

Now I'm in an underground shopping mall. I'm walking with Joy H. She's the minister in charge of the spook organisation I'm in. She's not pleased with how things have gone and gives me a dressing down. She's quite pleasant about it but I know I'm being reprimanded. I'm quite unrepentant but I don't say anything.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Big Snakes 9/7/09

Sherrie and I are taking the wheelie bins down to the gate. There's a pile of leaves up against the gate and I can see two big snakes. I'm concerned that they may be poisonous and I caution Sherrie not to get too close. We get closer and I see that the snakes are big constrictors and I'm relieved. As we watch they uncoil and move off toward the back fence. I look at the gate again and see a third snake in the leaves. This is smaller and again I'm concerned that this one might be a brown snake. As I watch it moves off. When it gets into the trees it turns into a woman. She heads toward the back fence waving a scarf.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Giving a Talk 11/7/09

I'm going to give a lecture about modern science. I'm quite confident even though I'm aware that I don't really know what I'm talking about. I'm with Ellen for a while at Kuan Yin and I rehearse what I'm going to say.

Now I'm in the carpark of a big old building. It's an institute of some kind. I decide that some of the cars should be moved to safety. I move a couple and then realise that the owners won't know where I've put them. I leave the cars and go into the building. I join a group of others in a large room. I have 3 LP's and I inspect them for scratches.

Now I'm in the corridor. I'm looking for a toilet but I can't find one. The others come out of the room. I conclude it's time for the lecture. I still don't know what I'm going to say.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Memory Techniques 13/7/09

I'm at Drummoyne shops down towards the Gladesville side. I look back up Victoria Rd. I work out where I would have to turn left to get into Lyons Rd.

Now I'm in a bar. I'm talking to someone about the meditation centre. A man comes up and asks me if we learn Burmese memory techniques. I turn to him and start talking to him about various memory skills. I mention the classical style. I quickly see that he doesn't really know much about the subject. He leaves soon afterward.

Mars Bar

I've that Garry W has left and been replaced. I'm wondering what his replacement will be like when I see him approaching.

Now I'm in a shop. Anne P is behind the counter and I'm talking to her. I ask her for a Mars Bar. She gives me one and I put it in my pocket. She asks me a question about computers. I get involved in fixing her problem and then remember the Mars Bar in my pocket. I comment to Anne that it wouldn't be good if it melted.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Directions 19/7/09

I'm looking for some information. I'm in a lift. I'm standing at the back. Near the door are two male physios. I can hear their conversation. One is advising the other about how to patch it up with his estranged girlfriend. He says that one option is to ask her to forgive him. The lift door opens and I walk past them.

Now I'm outside an information area. I wait for some other people to be served. I look down and see a tiny baby. There are other people around. Everyone is smiling at the baby. I ask the woman behind the counter where I can get information and she tells me there is a talking head in the main foyer. She adds that its information is of variable quality. One of the physios walks by and squeezes my shoulder affectionately. I'm surprised by this because he's never spoken to me.

Now I'm in a large hall. There are lots of people around. I look around for the talking head but can't find it. As I walk around I'm amazed that all these people work for the hospital. I don't recognise anyone. I'm tired and I stop for a rest. I put down a book with two bottle tops on it. I move it to make room for someone nearby and one of the bottle tops falls to the floor. I pick it up and wonder if anyone thinks it's odd that I'm keeping these items.

Now I'm outside. I walk through what appears to be garden of a German police station. It's a short cut and no-one seems to mind. I meet Denys and Helen G. I tell them that the people in Tweed have given me a knife with blood stains on it. They want me to extract something from it. I ask Denys if he can help me. He says he's done something similar before. As he examines the knife he talks about an episode of Midsomer Murders.

Taxi Ride

I'm driving in Wareemba. I'm making my way back to Rowley Rd. I see a cane toad on the road ahead. It leaps away in huge bounds. I wonder if I should try to run over it but decide it's too dangerous because it's on the other side of the road.

Now I'm in the back seat of a taxi. Mum is in the front on the right and the driver is on the left. We're driving through Haberfield. I'm in a hurry because I have to do some business and then get back to the meditation centre. I tell the driver we have to turn left and Mum makes a strange hand signal.

When we arrive at our destination I realise I can use the same taxi to go back. I have to make some preparations and I tell the driver to bind some pages into a book while I'm getting ready. When I come back I can see that the pages don't match the rest of the book. I don't want to be critical so I gloss over this. I realise I'm going to be late so we leave.

Now I'm entering a big Buddhist temple. It's quite ornate. There is someone giving a group of young people instruction about relationships. I wonder if he'll ask me to speak.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's the Clock? 20/7/09

Marek has come back from holidays. He tells me that the Cancer care and Liver Clinic systems are in a mess. He explains that the two "royal" account were locked out. I wonder if I could have done anything.

Now we're in a large unfamiliar room. There are two beds. I've been tossing and turning. I decide that it must be time to get up. I look at my watch and it says ten to two so I conclude it's not set properly. I see Dave G come out of a bathroom wrapped in a towel. Marek and I look around for the alarm clock but can't find it. I look in a drawer and then realise that Marek has already looked there. I hope he won't think that I don't have confidence in him.

Swimming Up the Road

I'm swimming up Basil Rd toward home. I'm making quite good progress. I come to a place where the water has been dammed to make it deeper. On the other side it's a lot shallower. I come to the end of the street. I hear someone say there are alligators in the water.

Ellen Is a Vampire

I see Ellen Degeneres. She's a vampire. She's been taken captive. Her captor has tied her to a veranda. After a while she is able to get free and runs into the night. I realise that her captor knew that this was going to happen and was only trying to keep her for a while.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Ice and Snow 21/7/09

I'm in a snow storm. I'm standing next to a road. I see Ruby and decide I need to take her indoors. As I walk up the road I hear Sherrie's voice saying I should have some baked beans ready to feed her. I reply that I've arranged it.

Glassed-In Area

I come out of the computer basement into a large glassed-in area. I can see Peter Cl walking away from me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Larry Niven Books 23/7/09

I'm in the backyard at Five Dock. I look in a cabinet under the clothes line and see a book by Larry Niven. I take it out and see that it's called something like "The Face of Man". It's got something to do with the evolution of modern man. I know he's written another book called "The Global AIDS Pandemic". I'm fairly sure that these books are both non-fiction crank books.

Now I'm standing with a man on the back steps. I can see a young girl mowing the lawn. Her phone rings and I say to the man that I guess it's a support call but the girl tells the man, who I gather is her father, that the call was to say that his brother had just died of cancer. He goes up the stairs into the house. The girl says he's going to drum up sympathy and that he never liked his brother. I find her attitude rather uncharitable and unpleasant.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cycling 24/7/09

I've decide I'm going to go cycling. I go to an abandoned racetrack and get ready to ride. I put some valuable items that I don't want with me in some long grass and set off. I come back to the same spot after a while and leave some more valuables. but then see that a team of Chinese cyclists has arrived and my valuables are likely to be discovered.

Religious Crisis

I'm with a group of senior clergy. I gather that they've all lost their faith in their religion. I overhear two of them talking. They speak in quite blasphemous terms and I think to myself that their parishioners would be shocked to hear them.

Now I've been delegated to take on some of their duties. I'm shown to a desk. I sit down and put my feet on a stool under the desk and make myself comfortable. I know the clergy are counting on me to cover for them so I can afford to do as I please.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Talking To Mark 25/7/09

I'm with some people when the phone rings. It's Mark. I go into the bathroom for the phone. It's behind a pile of dirty dishes and awkward to get to. Mark tells me about a problem and we talk for a while. I can hear his wife in the background complaining about how much time he spends at work. I think to myself that since he owns the business this time is what provides their prosperity. As I listen I look out of the window. I see a young couple walking along outside. The girl looks up and sees me and I look away. I'm a bit embarrassed to be caught looking at her even though it was quite innocent.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Architecture in Townsville 26/7/09

I'm a trainee architect. My boss tells me I have to go to Townsville to investigate a problem with one of the firm's houses. The house belongs to a rich couple. The problem is that the front door opens when a pantry door closes. I don't know if I'm going to be able to solve this problem.

Now I'm in the house. I gather than the man is a doctor. His wife tells me about the problem. I say that it reminds me of the house in "Emoh Ruo" and recommend it to her as very funny. She takes me out into the street to show me the problem. We're in a busy city street. There's a door in the corner of the building. It's very narrow. She opens it and I can see that it goes through some insulation into the house. A passerby comes up and tries to go through the door but we stop him. I squeeze through and emerge into the kitchen. I look at the sink which is made out of a single piece of wood.

Now I'm talking to a young architecture graduate who's also in the house. He tells me it's time to catch the plane back to Sydney. I ask the woman where the airport is and she says that it's in walking distance so we set off. We follow a young woman but she goes very fast and I'm in danger of losing her. She crossesd a busy street and I'm stuck on the other side.

Training Cubes

John and I are looking for a set of cubes used for training in medical records. We go to Annette and she tells us that there were only four sets made. We hunt around and finally come to the office of the director of communications. There's a young secretary perched on a high stool. She has a short dress on. She looks bored. She climbs down and shows us into another room. I see some old books on the floor and pick one. John finds the cubes, which are like Rubiks cubes. As we leave John looks at me fondly. I know he's thinking that I couldn't resist the books.

Edis and Firstnet

Dave Go and I are walking through a town. We walk down the middle of a street toward a park. We discuss the relative merits of Edis and Firstnet. I say that Edis may be old but it's still better and Dave agrees. I add that the people using these systems earn twice as much as us.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

The Fish 27/7/09

I'm on the ground floor corridor of Drummoyne Boys' High. I go into a classroom. There's a class in media studies in progress. I can see a program about Aleister Crowley on a small screen. There are only a few people in the class. I think I'm waiting for someone to join me.

Now the class is full. I get up to go to the door to see if the person I'm expecting has arrived and then go back to my place. The lecturer is talking about various mind technologies like Holosync. I wonder what I'll do if he asks if anyone has ever tried them. I'm a bit shy about admitting I use them. He says that the latest innovation is called "The Fish". He produces a fishtank and takes out a goldfish. He puts it in his fob pocket and proceeds to pour water into the pocket. I see this is a joke to amuse the students.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Collapsing Tower 28/7/09

I'm looking at a tall tower. It seems to have a series of platforms. Someone is telling me about its construction when I notice that it's on fire. It starts to collapse and the people around me run to avoid the pieces that are raining down. I run to a safe distance.

Now I'm looking at a series of disks that have embossed templates on them. I run my finger over them and feel the raised impression of what appear to be seals. I have the idea that I should destroy the disks and I scrub at the seals on one side of a disk to erase them. I finish doing this and then decide that it's foolish to destroy something so precious.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Standing in Mud 1/8/09

I'm with a group of people standing around a caravan in a paddock. By their clothes I can see that they are all office workers. I look down and see that the ground is muddy. I have to keep moving because if I stay still I start sinking into the mud. I look around and see a dam. I remember getting it made and think how satisfying it is to build a dam and then fill it and have it hold water. I start talking to a man. We hit it off and have a pleasant conversation as we walk around. After a while I introduce myself. He tells me his name is Rob. A while later some of the people leave. Rob is in this group. I wonder if we'll meet again.

Being Badmouthed

I've returned to my workplace and one of my colleagues tells me that a woman has been phoning and emailing people saying that I'm incompetent and not doing my job. I'm angry at this and say that she can get stuffed. I explain that she's misrepresenting the situation.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Brain Structures 2/8/09

I'm looking at a book about slavery. I hear a voice that says that it's gratifying that Peter Weir's new movie "A Slave from England" deals with the topic accurately.

Now I'm looking at a picture of the inside of a brain. I can see a white fluid moving through different chambers. At the back is a representation of sex.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

French Toad 3/8/09

Sherrie and I are in a park in France. We find a toad. It's green and I know that's very toxic. We wonder whether to try and kill it. As we wander around I've got the toad in my hand. I watch as Ruby and Dudley go haring off and hope that they don't get into trouble.

Now I'm talking to  French person. I tell them about the toad and ask what I should do with it.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Wish I Was Younger 4/8/09

I'm with a young woman. She's the daughter of friends. We're walking down a street at night. She tells me she loves me. I try to pass it off as a joke but she's serious. I tell her that I'm way too old for her but in my heart I'm wishing I could take her up on her offer. To distract her I start to tickle her. She pins my arms around her and I find I'm embracing her.

Now we're in the back seat of a taxi with another person. My young friend is sitting next to me. I try to get to my seat belt without touching her. A woman in the front seat explains that we're going to a ski resort. I make a comment and she laughs.

Baiting Lizzie

I'm with a group of people. Lizzie is one of them. I start to make jokes at her expence. I can see that they're falling flat so I stop. After a while I start talking again. I know I should be quiet because it's not going over well but I can't help myself. I can see that Lizzie is upset but I it doesn't stop me. Finally she storms out of the room. I feel bad.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

I Don't Need These 5/8/09

I'm following some others to sit at a picnic table. I look into a kiosk to get some sugar for my coffee. I can see sweetener but no sugar. I see Annette talking to someone. I reach in and take two sachets from a display. As I walk away I see that they are Lemsips. I think I should take them back but I keep walking.

In a Cafe

I'm in a cafe sitting at a small table. There's a man sitting at the next table and a tall, rather plain woman come ups and sits near him. She's blocking the aisle and taking up some of my space as well. I gather she's there to take notes. I consider telling her I used to be a technical writer but get up instead and go to the bain marie. I see Colin T sitting at a table. He says hello and I respond. I don't know if he's had the boom lowered on him at work yet. I feel awkward and turn away.

Director of Nursing

I'm with a woman (Sherrie? Helen?). We've both started working at a hospital. Nearby a couple are talking about how a lot of people have lost their jobs. They seem pleased about this. My companion and I both have our ID passes and I wonder if the couple notice that we're employees.

Now we're looking through a big window into a ward. There's a woman in a wheelchair. I know her name is Donna Jelsma. I gather she became DoN after her accident. I have a message to create a printer for her. I think to myself that the process of doing this isn't as well organised as at my last job.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Aztec Drawings 6/8/09

I'm showing Dave R the URL of a website I've found. It's about a Castaneda type teacher. We type in the address and it starts to load. I'm quite surprised at this because I expected it to be filtered out by the firewall.

Now I'm in a cafeteria. I look down and see some pages on a table. I pick them up and see that they are drawings from the website. They look like martial arts postures.The style is like the drawings of the Aztecs.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Over the Edge 7/8/09

I'm in a TV studio. A man is sing a sad song over what appears to be a grave. Another actor is sitting on the grave. I gather he represents the person who's died. At the end of the song the sing walks away and crouches down. I try to identify him. I know I've seen him before but I can't place him.

Now Oprah and a group of people go out onto the balcony of her mansion. It looks out over a deep valley. The edge of the balcony is crenellated like the ramparts of a castle. Oprah blesses the day. I gather this is her custom. I think this is pretentious and add "Me too!". I climb over the edge of the balcony and start working my way along the ledge. I'm looking for a way out. At first I'm okay but then I realise I could fall and that I'm in danger. I start to edge back to a place where I can climb back over the edge onto balcony again. I'm increasing aware of how little grip I have.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Hijacked Ferry 8/8/09

I'm in a ferry that's been hijacked. The hijackers are well organised. I see one of them confronting Mark. He has a strange implement in his hand and wants to know what it's for. Mark tells him that it's used to exercise his finger. He explains that he injured the tendon in his index finger and had one from his face transplanted. The device is to stretch the new tendon into shape. I pipe up and say that this is the truth. I say that I've worked with Mark. I look over the side and see a small tug approaching. It's very square and looks like a little castle in the water. I gather it's from Victoria. I hear Mark and one of the hijackers talking about a Victorian football team.

Now I decide to go back to my seat on an upper level of the ferry. I see a box full of coins. The hijackers say that people can take as many coins as they want because they're not the object of the raid.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Not Joining the Parade 9/8/09

I'm in a town in Bosnia I think. There's a parade of the local Serbs about to start. I'm swept along in the crowd down a hill until we reach a corner. At this point I cross the road and head back up the hill. I suspect that the crowd of Serbs is going to start killing people and I don't want to be involved. I can feel people looking at me as I leave the parade. I know they're wondering why I won't take part.

In America

I'm with some young men in a house in America. We're in a small room. I suspect they're cooking up a dope deal. I can see what look like ounces of dope in a bowl of water. I gather they're curing. I tell one of the men that I used to live in Champaign Illinois and he replies that that's where Sarah Connor comes from. I'm surprised that I didn't know this. He loses interest when I tell him this.

Now I'm in the main part of the house. There are steps leading down to a river and a table in the water. Some people are sitting at the table. A man dives in and I can see that he has only just missed a ladder in the water. It seems very reckless to do this. I consider going down to the table but I don't feel welcome and I don't want to have to get into the water.

Now I'm talking to the father of the house about trees. We're trying to work out if we mean the same thing when we refer to brush box. I have a dog eared book in my hand and I look it up but there's no picture. The man takes me down a corridor to look at a poster of a local development which he says has box trees but there's no picture either. I remember that we can look it up on the net but when we look into another room it's full of women and we don't want to interrupt. I gather these are the man's wife's relatives.

Now I'm in another room. A woman is spraying insecticide. She explains that the feet of some introduced kangaroos have insects that have to be killed. There are several people there and I gather they're Indians. The woman says they didn't prosper until they got rid of the insects. They agree. They don't look very happy about it. One woman says this involved getting rid of her husband.

Bus Trip to Grafton

I'm in a crowd of people in a railway station. We're climbing a steep staircase. I listen to two men talking nearby. I know I'm late for work. We come to the top of the stairs and get into a bus. It's full so I have to stand. The ride is bumpy and after a while the bus breaks down and shudders to a halt. One of the men nearly falls and I help the other man support him. I explain I only got on the bus to avoid climbing another flight of stairs. I say that now I'll have to walk back.

Both Feet and Hands

I'm going down a fire stair in a tall building. A man with me warns that it may be dangerous. He says people live in the stairway. He says that the "use both feet and hands". I take this to mean that they are homosexuals who might attack me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Slow Traffic 10/8/09

I'm driving through the country. I come to a small town. The car in front of me slows suddenly and I have to break. Then the car pulls off the road at a newsagents. I conclude that woman inside wants to buy the papers. I continue on.

Now I'm in the country again. I'm in a long line of cars that are crawling along. At some point the situation morphs so that I'm wheeling a bicycle along. I accidentally bump an old man in front of me and apologise. He's not annoyed and we strike up a conversation. As we talk we work our way slowly down a steep hill. He tells me that he doesn't mind because in 20 days it'll be school holidays. As we talk we pass a house. A woman is working on a sign that says "70 Limericks". I gather they can produce limericks on demand. I look to the front of the line of cars and see a small white car that's barely moving. I remind myself that there may be a good reason for its slowness and in any case it may not the cause of the holdup because I can't see if there are any cars in front of it around the bend.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Cups of Coffee 12/8/09

There is a crowd of men in the house. They've been watching a TV show that's just ended. I decide I'd like a cup of coffee and ask if anyone else would like one. It takes a while to get the numbers and then I start making the coffee. I decide to use small cups because it's after dark. I find some in a cupboard and invite people to pick one. Some of the cups are too small to use.

Don't Embarrass Me

I'm sitting at a desk. John comes up. He picks up a couple of pieces of paper and shows them to me. I see that one is a picture of a naked woman. Before he can show anyone else I snatch it from him and crumple it up. I'm annoyed and tell him stop trying to embarrass me.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Climbing Teams 13/8/09

I'm watching a story about two groups of climbers attempting a vertical face. One large group is trying go up a direct route. They have all the equipment and supplies they need so they're not going in stages. The other group are trying to run a pipe all the way to the top. This is an engineering approach. I look at a chart showing the proposed route of the pipe. I gather there have been some initial difficulties. I know the direct group are rather contemptuous of the engineers.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Besieged 14/8/09

I'm trapped in a house with a family. There are gunmen outside shooting at us. We've been there all night. As it gets light I suggest we call the police. The mother of the family says that this will be bad for her career. As we talk a small car pulls up in the driveway and a woman gets out. She has a metal detector. I assume she's looking for bombs. As we watch other cars pull up. We all assume that this is police. When they are in the house I start to have doubts about them. I wonder if these are the people who've kept us pinned down.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Organisational Structures 16/8/09

I've been brought in as a consultant to a company. The man who is supposed to be supervising me doesn't seem to know what I'm supposed to be doing. I go to my desk and look around for a Linux disk.I see that a woman nearby has one but I'm not sure whether it's okay for me to ask her for it. I go back to my supervisor and we talk. After a while the manager comes out onto a stage and there's a presentation. There's even an interpreter for deaf people. I'm tempted to make a smart comment but don't. When the presentation is over it's time for morning tea so we go into the canteen. A man comes up and tells me he's from security. I'm alarmed for a moment and then he gives me a pass. It's in pieces and has to be put together.I joke to the security man that I thought he was going to throw me out of the building.

Now I'm outside Crawford House at the Hunter St entrance. I'm explaining to some employees about my ideas for the organisation. I have the idea of emulating the Tetrarchy, with a top layer of administrators and submanagers below them. I have a set of managers that should be accessible to all employees and relay their idea up to the top bosses. I draw some diagrams. I have a couple of goes before I get it right. There's a foreman present. He's a bit sceptical but appears interested. I realise I've left my pass in the canteen and head up the hill to get it. I come to Uralba St and wait to cross.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Held Captive 18/8/09

I'm with a group of people who've been taken prisoner in Central Asia. We're told we have to fight for a guerrilla group. We have to learn a new language and do what we're told. It's the end of the day and people are finding a place to sleep. One man is a sort of prince and he and his girlfriend get into bed. I can tell they're in love and want to have sex. I wonder if they mind having to do it in public. When everyone has found a place to sleep I watch as a woman quietly gets up and leaves. I know she's trying escape. I don't think she has much chance. I'm sure she's going to be severely punished.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Mad Doctor 22/8/09

I'm in some kind of post-disaster world. There are very few people left. I'm with a young woman at a train station. We're trying to find her brother who is a doctor. Sher tells me that he's mad but can still function as a doctor. We sing his favorite song to bring him out into the open. I'm suddenly struck by sadness of it all and start to weep.

Now we're meeting some other survivors. I see an old man I vaguely recognise. I have an idea that he comes from Kyogle. He's lying down and I can see that he's very sick. I speak kindly to him and ask if there's anything I can do for him.

Now I'm in another room. I wonder if the groups should join forces. I know my group is lucky to have the doctor even if he's mad because he is still a valuable asset.

Sour Beer

I'm in the dining room at Five Dock. I pour myself a small glass of beer from a small keg on the sideboard. There's woman sitting at the table. I tell her that this is my home brew. I add that I'm not very happy with this batch because it's a bit sour but offer to let her try it. She agrees and I pour her a larger glass from the keg. She drinks most of it and then puts the glass down. I can see that she thinks it's sour too.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

A Retreat 23/8/09

Sherrie has told me about two retreats. One is run by the Catholics. I go to Drummoyne to check it out. I go to the other side of Victoria Rd and get into a train. I walk to the front carriage. There is a priest with a group of people. He talks for a while. I stay quiet because I don't want to interrupt. At one point he asks the people to get out their bibles and he discusses a text. I see that this is in Latin. After a while the meeting ends and the priest goes into another room. There are other priests there. I ask him about the retreat. I ask him if it's going to be based on the Vulgate and he says yes. I say that my Latin is too rusty for that to be any good for me and that I won't be taking part.

Join the Queue

I'm riding a motorbike through the country. I come to  a small town and ride through it slowly. I approach a group of people. One of the children in the group turns to me and makes a gesture for me to slow down. I'm a bit annoyed by this because I'm already moving very slowly.

Now I've joined a queue of people waiting to board a ferry. I still have the bike between my legs. It's heavy and it nearly topples over. I make a joke about this to a woman standing nearby.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Falling Pig 24/8/09

I'm looking at the front door of a house. I can see that it's been booby-trapped. I rig a line so I can open the door from a safe distance and when I do the body of a pig falls where I would have been standing. Mum is standing next to me and I comment that this would kill a person.

Now I'm sitting at a table. I'm quite upset because I've discovered that the pig wasn't dead. I look through the window and see it lying on the doorstep. I can see that it's bleeding. I tell Mum about this. I say that I'm going to have to call the vet because the animal is in pain. I apologise for laying this on her and say that while dad is away she's in charge.

John Burnheim

I'm working in an office and John Burnheim. I'm living in Lismore because Sherrie and I have broken up. It's the end of the day and I'm talking to John. I say that I was trying to work out if his was the first lecture I attended when I started uni. I say that I've concluded that he was definitely one of the first. I add that I was studying Greek and Latin so I was frequently in that part of the Quadrangle. I'm curious about why he left academe and we talk about this for a while.

Now I'm walking through Lismore with Mike. He tells me that John doesn't have many books now and seems to have turned his back on his previous life. He goes on to describe a play he's involved in. He suddenly grabs me and presses his finger against my coccyx. This is very uncomfortable and embarrassing. He says that this is a major element in the play. I'm a bit flummoxed by this. It reinforces my idea that I can't relax around Mike.

Now we go into  a shop. I gather there's a meeting of a women's group and I don't want to disturb them but Mike isn't concerned. He points out a frame on the wall. At first I think it's a cross stitch of a woman but then conclude that it's a photo.

Now we continue on and come to a bar. There are lots of people. Mike seems to know a lot of them. He stops with a group of people with a dog. He gives the dog a nice cuddle which surprises me because I didn't know he liked dogs. We come to a window that looks out over a cityscape. I can see a nearby building. It looks like there are ants climbing up the walls and then I realise that it's people. I shudder at the thought. I look at other buildings and wonder what it would be like to climb them. Brett is nearby and he makes a comment about a "human fly" who climbs buildings. Mike suggests we have another drink. It's late and I'd prefer to go home but I agree. He gives a barmaid a coin and climbs over the bar. (We've been standing behind the bar looking out of the window.) I look in my wallet for some money. I find a coupon for "Women's Weekly" and jokingly offer it to the barmaid and then look for a $5 note.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Robots 26/8/09

Robots have taken over the computer centre. At first I'm resentful of them and see them as pushing me out. I go into a bedroom and see that it's been taken over by two robots. When I complain they seem quite unsympathetic. When I leave one of them tells me that he loves me. I find this very strange and disturbing at first but then I begin to see that in fact they are a benign presence.

Renting a Box

I'm with Dad in my parents' bedroom at Five Dock. Dad wants me to talk to a man who lives in a box there. I gather we have to get his consent for me to move in. The man doesn't come out of the box and I get the impression that he's not in favour. Dad says that this means that it's time for both of us to move out.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Amateur Surgery 27/8/09

I have some things wrong with my mouth and Sherrie is going it fix them. One thing involves her pushing a needle through my cheek. It doesn't hurt but it's rather disconcerting. This takes place in the garden near the parking spot.

Now we're in a pub. Sherrie is going to do something with a tooth. She connects a probe to a camera and then exclaims in annoyance that the video is being relayed throughout the pub. I tell her not to worry. The woman running the pub comes up and tells us to hurry up. She says people on the dole like us shouldn't take too long because other people are waiting. I don't like her attitude.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Pursued in a Hospital 28/8/09

I've brought a truck load of supplies to a hospital and I'm waiting for it to be unloaded. There are hospital staff at the end of a chute who are supposed to do this but they're delaying. At first I think it's a joke but when all the people in the loading area look at me in a sinister what I realise that something more serious is happening. I decide to get out of there.

Now I'm inside the hospital. There are soldiers looking for me. I go from floor to floor looking for somewhere to hide. I go back to the lower entrance and see a squad of soldiers preparing to enter. I run back up the stairs and come to the main foyer. There's an old man sitting at a desk. As I run out the front door I tell him that the soldiers are on their way.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Big OH&S Meeting 30/8/09

I'm the chair of an OH&S committee. It's a new setup and people are arriving for the first meeting. There's a bar and I decide I might as well have a beer while I'm waiting for the people to assemble so I order a schooner.

Now I'm sitting in the middle of a large meeting room. It's half full of tables and chairs. There are forty or fifty people present. I'm amazed at seeing so many people. I don't know any of them. I gather they've come from all different parts of the hospital. Dave Gr is sitting next to me. I reach for my beer and see that someone has replaced my schooner with a small glass. I suspect Dave has done this. I down the small glass and decide that it's time to start the meeting. Without standing I start making a speech welcoming people and generally buttering them up. My voice is very croaky and I apologise for this and say that I've got a cold. I look around the room making eye contact. Despite the trouble the trouble with my voice I feel pretty much in control of proceedings.

Now I'm standing on a balcony addressing a crowd, I'm still talking about OH&S. Dave is standing next to me. I say we're lucky to have him and heap praise on him.

Why Am I Here?

I'm down in the dungeon with Marek. He's sitting at my desk. I tell him I've rebooted two clustered machines and want to check that the system is working properly. He starts an application and we look to see how many people are logged in. At first it doesn't show any but then the system refreshes and I can see that it's working. A young man comes up and says something to Marek before going into the computer room. I gather they're working on a new project.

Now it's lunchtime and I'm looking for something to eat. I walk along a tree lined street and come to a road. I see a bench which is partly in sun. I'm holding an empty Coke can in my hand. I'm collecting them for some reason. I put it down and make a note to collect it later then go over to the bench and sit in the sun. I enjoy the sun for a while and then some women come up and sit on the bench next to me. It's crowded now and I'm squeezed to the end of the bench. One of the women shows another a newspaper article about the "Jaeger Society". She says that it's really old and is now being refurbished. I decide to leave. At first I think about going across the road to the canteen and getting a take away lunch but then realise that since I'm still on holiday I can just go home. I wonder why I'm at work at all.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

An Eagle At My Shoulder 31/8/09

(A Holosync dream.) I'm lying down. It's dusk. I look up and see an eagle. It starts to spiral down towards me. At first I'm alarmed that it's going to attack me but it settles about 10 feet above me to my right. I'm very excited about this wonderful event and think about what I'll say to Margaret.

Now it's dark. I'm driving down a city street in Iraq. It's not very well lit. I come to an intersection and want to turn right but there are roadworks and I have to detour to the left. It starts to rain heavily and the car windows fog up. I come to a right hand turn and want to take it but I can barely see. I trust to luck and make the turn.

Now I'm on foot. It's still raining. I wrap a shawl around my head and shoulders to keep dry. I come to a bridge in a city. There are lots of people crossing. I join the crowd. I wonder if they know I'm not a Muslim.

A Lovely Girl

I'm in the canteen at a university. I'm sitting by myself at a small table. I have a bottle of my ginger beer and decide I want a glass to drink it out of. I leave the bottle and some other stuff on the table and go to the bar. I'm assuming that it will be clear that the table is taken. I ask the bartender for a glass.When I go back to my table I see that it's been cleared and my stuff is gone. I look around for my bottle. A girl comes up and tells me that it may be in a small bin nearby. I look inside and see the bottle underneath some rubbish. She joins me at the table. She says she either has to go to a lecture or find something else to do. I suggest she comes home with me and she agrees.

Now we're sitting in the loungeroom floor watching TV and talking. I find the girl very pleasant company. After a while she leans over and kisses me. It's a lovely kiss and I respond fully. We kiss some more and then I suggest we go into the bedroom and "get horizontal". She agrees and we go next door. The bed has the blankets pulled back. I say that we don't have to get into the bed but she says she wants to. _I'll keep the rest of the dream to myself I think ... 
_

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Prison Train 1/9/09

I'm watching a TV show about some kind of dispute involving prison guards. Their spokesman has a mass of dreadlocks bundled together so they form a thick tail that sticks out behind his head. He talks about a train line that runs into the prison that the guards want to reactivate.

Now I'm aboard the train as it heads through bushland into the prison. We come to a place where the tracks have been removed and 44 gallon drums block the way. Some guards get down off the train to see how to get the train past this obstacle. I wonder if the train can run for a short distance without tracks. I notice that there is no fence. I gather the removal of the tracks and the drums is regarded as a sufficient barrier.

Now we're moving again. We've got past the trackless area and are going into the prison grounds. The guards are wary. I see that they're armed. I hear a voiceover saying that they have to proceed with caution.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Snakes On A Plane 2/9/09

Helen and Mum and I are walking through a park. It's dark. Mum tells me that Helen nearly had a gentleman friend. I ask Helen to tell me about it and she says that she was walking in this same park one day and she found a ticket to a circus. She took the ticket to the circus to return it to the owner, who turned out to be a very well spoken gentleman. She says she could have taken it further but didn't. I get a sense of regret in her words. As we walk I ask her what his name was and if he was an Australian. We come to some stairs at the edge of the park.

Now it's daylight. Helen and I are at an airport. We walk through some crowds to board our plane. We pass through a loading area where I see all sorts of snakes being handled. I gather all of them are going to be killed for food on the flight. I see a huge python and say out loud how unfair it is that something that's taken decades to reach this size is going to be killed just to feed people on a plane. I step past the python and avoid a small viper at my feet. The whole situation appals me.

Now we're being shown to our seats. Someone tells me that on Air New Zealand flights there's no in-flight entertainment and passengers have to audition unless they're in first class. We come to our seats at the front of the plane. The stewardess asks me what kind of music I want. I say classical or classic rock. She seems surprised by this and I get the impression that the people around me will be listening to something I won't like. She also cautions me that the only food is curry. I let Helen have the window seat and we sit down. I notice that some of the people behind me have turned their seats around like in a railway carriage. The person directly behind me has tilted his chair so that it hangs awkwardly over mine. I try stretching out but it's still annoying.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

At Wimbledon 4/9/09

I've got tickets for the men's final at Wimbledon. I'm waiting in a little lawned area. I gather this is for people with first class tickets. An old gentleman engages me in conversation. We talk until we're called to go to the court.

Now I'm in a car with Dad, Sherrie and Enid. Dad's driving and I'm in the front passenger seat. We go past the turnoff for the centre court. We drive around getting more lost. I'm annoyed because we'll miss the final and everyone is in a bad mood. We finally pull over.

Now we're sitting at a table by the side of the road having a picnic. I'm finding it very difficult to conceal my dislike for Enid. She's being very bullying and know-it-all. While I struggle with this some men come up and take the table away. They don't say anything but I gather that we've broken a rule by parking there. The others follow the men and I struggle to put my slippers on. I debate whether to follow them as well.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Arriving First 5/9/09

I've driving a large 4WD up Ramsey Rd. I come to the corner of Mons St and pull over. I back up so I'm not in the bus stop. I'm going to meet some people there. I go for a fair way before I decide to stop. I get out of the car and check that I'm close enough to the kerb. I walk across the road. As I do this I remember that the people I'm going to meet were going to have an immunisation shot before the meeting. I realise that this is why no-one is there yet. I wonder if I should go back to get my shot but decide I can get it next week. I walk to the corner. I consider going down towards the bay but don't. There's some sort of cocktail party in progress. I gather that it's got something to do with discouraging young people from taking pethedine. I hear someone saying that this drug isn't usually on young peoples' radar. A waiter comes up with a tray and I take a small piece of cheese. Then I turn around and leave the party. As I leave I see a bag of green olives on the ground. I gather the waiters are using these for their canapes. I look across the road to my car and see that some other cars are parked near it. These cars are angle parked. I wonder if I should have done the same.

----------


## The Spangled Drongo

Where's Trish? 6/9/09

I'm late for work. I look at my watch and see it's 10:10. I remember that yesterday there was a party and hope that people understand why I'm late. I arrive at the house in Rowley Rd and go around to the backyard. I see a young woman who I think is a radiologist.  She was a complete mess yesterday but looks healthy now. I comment on how good she looks considering her state the day before. She comes up to me and gravely tells me that Trish hasn't been seen since she and Annette left Mullum yesterday. I see she's concerned so I say we should go to up Medical Records and see if they know anything. We go up the stairs into the house.

----------

